#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-23
<superm1> maybe that you built using dapper sources or something
<rogue780|laptop> right..my first one that I made a few weeks ago I made on dapper not realizing that it had changed...built it with fesity today, but there have been some weird bugs
<rogue780|laptop> you should have it in your mail box
<rogue780|laptop> that's just one of my ideas, the one I think is most likely to be usable
<superm1> i liked thes
<rogue780|laptop> :)
<superm1> okay recmndation
<rogue780|laptop> so...usable? any suggestions?
<superm1> Powered by in the same font as mythbuntu
<superm1> and then "Ubuntu & mythtv"
<rogue780|laptop> oops, I actually meant to change the font on that
<superm1> as in just put an & between
<rogue780|laptop> inbetween the logos?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> in the same font
<rogue780|laptop> white "&" or blue?
<superm1> blue I think
<superm1> but i dont know for sure which will look better
<rogue780|laptop> I'll send you one of each to see which you like better
<superm1> k
<rogue780|laptop> sent
<superm1> ok white &
<superm1> now the mythbuntu at the top, is it centered?
<superm1> it looks a little off
<superm1> and the powered by, i think move to the left
<superm1> right above the ubuntu logo
<rogue780|laptop> I haven't centered or aligned anything yet really...new to gimp, not sure if there are any align functions yet
<superm1> i'm not sure either if there are
<rogue780|laptop> so I'm going to have to align them manually, and didn't want to put the effort into it until I had the design finished...didn't feel like the extra work. I'm kinda lazy i suppose
<superm1> but between all the items up there, thats a really slick set of pieces
<superm1> how does it look once its converted to 16 color?
<superm1> or whatever the limitation is for splashes
<superm1> dont remember offhand
<rogue780|laptop> 256
<rogue780|laptop> it doesn't look bad at all
<superm1> wonderful
<superm1> its too bad that they cant be in true color
<rogue780|laptop> I'll send it to you aligned and converted to 256 in a few minutes
<rogue780|laptop> indeed
<superm1> k
<rogue780|laptop> maybe next release
<rogue780|laptop> alrighty, check it out now. 256 colors, I think I got most of the stuff aligned...not sure, I don't have a great eye for that
<superm1> its still a bit off center
<superm1> use the ruler at the top of gimp
<superm1> its roughly 125 on the left
<superm1> and what looks like 150-175 on the right
<superm1> see how the powered by looks right above the Ubuntu though yet too
<frank23> superm1: great job on the mythtv wiki pages. They're amazing!
<superm1> frank23, majoridiot has been keeping up with the feisty ones :)  I did all the edgy and dapper ones though
<superm1> so thank him next he comes in :)
<frank23> superm1: I see
<superm1> frank23, you like all the packaging changes with regard to mysql and the dialogs now for mythtv-setup?
<frank23> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend_Desktop_O on a new feisty install without problem. I haven't gotten lirc to work yet but lirc is not part of the mythtv pages as such
<superm1> Whats happening with LIRC?
<frank23> superm1: The last time I installed mythtv was with dapper and it took me a long time to get it working
<frank23> I installed lirc using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty and the remote is working when I run   irw
<frank23> I copied http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/lircrc-haupgrey-g3.txt  as ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<frank23> But in mythtv nothing happens when I use the remote
<frank23> I have 2 PVR-150 cards
<superm1> hm
<superm1> are your buttons titled the same?
<superm1> in your lircd.conf
<frank23> I'll check
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, "though yet too"?
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, as in see how it looks if you move the "Powered By" right above the Ubuntu logo
<frank23> superm1: hmmm. no I don't think they all have the same names
<rogue780|laptop> got it
<rogue780|laptop> sorry...centered over ubuntu logo, or left justified with it?
<superm1> left justified i think
<superm1> frank23, then there ya go :P
<rogue780|laptop> so I'm putting it right over the circle part of the ubuntu logo
<superm1> yea that sounds right
<frank23> superm1: where can I find a lircd.conf  anb  .lircrc  for mythtv for a grey hauppauge remote (PVR-150) that will work I wonder
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lircd.conf.hauppauge
<superm1> http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/lircrc-haupgrey-g3.txt
<superm1> those should work together
<rogue780|laptop> ok...again you have mail...
<rogue780|laptop> maybe I should fire up apache and just post it there
<rogue780|laptop> next time
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, looks very good
<rogue780|laptop> sweet-er-roony
<rogue780|laptop> what is the status of mythbuntu btw?
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, everything is ready but the installer
<superm1> the website hosting isn't set up yet
<rogue780|laptop> ah
<superm1> imbrandon has a server for us
<rogue780|laptop> we got permission to use ivtv drivers?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> but its kinda good (for me) because i have finals these next two weeks
<superm1> so i should really put more time towards school then myth :)
<frank23> superm1: are you sure?  it's   Ch+  in lircd.conf and Channel-UP in that lircrc
<superm1> frank23, oh you appear to be right...
<rogue780|laptop> has anyone tried to make a graphical lirc configuration gui yet?
<superm1> i'm surprised no one has caught that yet
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, no not yet
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, that was going to be my pet project this summer until mythbuntu livedisk and all went full swing
<superm1> so its on the back burner now
<rogue780|laptop> I had that problem, and it threw me off for a little bet
<twodeko> howdy all
<rogue780|laptop> what do I need to know to make gui programs for gnome/X? any books/tutorials that you would recommend? I'm coming from dos/windows programming so it's all a little freaky seeming
<rogue780|laptop> when is the projected launch date of mythbuntu? with gutsy?
<superm1> hey twodeko :)
<twodeko> whaddup superm1
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, i showed twodeko your splash
<twodeko> i liked it :p
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, all depends on how much work this installer turns out to be
<rogue780|laptop> yey
<superm1> because jetsradiem ran into lots of issues
<rogue780|laptop> is it a special installer? or "just" modifying the ubuntu installer?
* twodeko forgot how nice IRSSI was
<superm1> its a modification to ubiquity
<superm1> as of right now the installer on the disk is a vanilla ubiquity
<superm1> because the mods to ubiquity dont run at all
<rogue780|laptop> fun
<rogue780|laptop> what installer does mepis use?
<superm1> havent ran mepis
<superm1> so couldnt tell ya
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, well most of the stuff that we will be doing is python
<superm1> i'm not very versed in it myself
<rogue780|laptop> I have a python book somewhere...is it easy to make gui programs with it?
<rogue780|laptop> I don't know much about it
<superm1> haven't done any as of yet - so couldnt tell ya
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, sorry to cut off short but i have to work on a project with my team mate here
<superm1> i'll catch up with you more later
<superm1> awesome job on the splash
<rogue780|laptop> adios, and thanks
<rogue780|laptop> anything I can do to help, I want to try
<tgm4883_> majoridiot, will a SD program recorded over firewire take SD space or HD space?
<majoridiot> SD
<tgm4883_> sweet
<majoridiot> smaller than a pvr150 cap @720x480, typically.
* majoridiot is doing a system build
* majoridiot is installing windows vista
<tgm4883_> good, i dont know why i was thinking it would be HD size
* majoridiot feels soooooooo dirty.
<tgm4883_> ugh vista
<majoridiot> yeah... but it's what they wanted.
<tgm4883_> i had major problems with vista
<tgm4883_> 64 bit?
<majoridiot> 32
<majoridiot> at my insistence
<superm1> why?
<superm1> install vista
<tgm4883_> :shrugs: hope its better than my experience
<tgm4883_> i had 64 bit installed, business edition (Got it free through my school)
<majoridiot> dunno... the guy is running windows 98 now.  i thought he was going XP, but he got scared of the MS "threats" of discontinuing support
<tgm4883_> dont know how it happened, but after a few days, nothing could access the internet
<tgm4883_> well, except for 64 bit internet explorer
<majoridiot> he's going from a PIII to a core 2 duo... LOL
<tgm4883_> nice upgrade
<majoridiot> i had nothing but grief with XP64
<tgm4883_> you should pull a fast one on him and install feisty
<tgm4883_> uhh, yea......this is the new vista
<tgm4883_> no really, microsoft decided to change a few graphics
<majoridiot> he's planning to install feisty in a few months, or wait for gutsy.  but he does want to try ubuntu.
<tgm4883_> oh good
<majoridiot> (i'm including a feisty liveCD when i deliver it ;)  )
<rogue780|laptop> majoridiot, you got mail
<majoridiot> gotta munch... biab
<rogue780|laptop> gtg
<rogue780|laptop> majoridiot, did you get that email?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> eating.  will look soon.
<majoridiot> rogue780|laptop: looks very nice :)
<rogue780|laptop> sweet. that's 3 for 3 then
<rogue780|laptop> :-D
<majoridiot> :D
<SuperMike> Hello
<SuperMike> Who can help me to purchase correct capture card?
<majoridiot> correct for what application?
<SuperMike> I want to record my Xbox 360.  I uses component cables.
<SuperMike> *it
* majoridiot recalls that discussion
<SuperMike> I want to be able to play my Xbox 360 on the TV and have it be recorded on the computer for later video editing.
<SuperMike> Your thoughts?
<SuperMike> This is what the connector on my xbox 360 looks like. http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/I/31Tr5K6JL2L._SS500_.jpg
<majoridiot> like i said, your likely best non-crazy-expensive option is to get a splitter that will go to HD and svideo and the record the svideo feed with a pvr150
<SuperMike> How much does that card go for?
<SuperMike> $68 on NewEgg
<majoridiot> you can find it for $60-90
<SuperMike> Why do you recommend that card?
<majoridiot> afforadable, kernel support (in feisty), good quality
<majoridiot> i have two and i think they are of very good quality/value
<SuperMike> I see that work out of the box better than the PCHDTV cards, why is that?  I thought those cards are designed for linux.
<majoridiot> the PCHD problem is very minor... an oversight, really. add a module load is all.  it
<SuperMike> PVR 150 remote works in Linux ?
<majoridiot> yes... blaster too. lirc compatible.
<SuperMike> So hands down you feel that card is the best bang for your buck?
<majoridiot> i think so, yes.
<SuperMike> What is the difference between the other PVR models
<majoridiot> # of tuner, mostly.
<SuperMike> NewEgg reviews seem to like the PVR 500 and PVR 150 MCE
<majoridiot> 500s were kinda hard to find... dunno about now.
<majoridiot> 150/150MCE are essentially the same, except 150 has on-card ir support and 150MCE has usb-based ir
<tgm4883_> 500 is more if you want to do two shows at once
<tgm4883_> two tuners in one
<SuperMike> Well I have Comcast and I have dual tuner personal video recorder for my cable TV set.
<SuperMike> Just need something for the computer so I can record Halo
<SuperMike> mahahhaa
<napa> redvsblue
<SuperMike> I am going to get this one since majoridiot recommend it.    Is this the right one? http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16815116620
<majoridiot> yes
<tgm4883_> yep
<tgm4883_> if you were close by id sell you mine
<SuperMike> I am in Chicago
<tgm4883_> oregom
<tgm4883_> n
<tgm4883_> geez, i cant even spell my own state
* majoridiot is pretty sure that there is shipping between OR and IL
<tgm4883_> are you sure?
<SuperMike> I have a 256gb HDD, I am thinking I might need a new and better one.  500gb or bigger?
* majoridiot heard rumors
<tgm4883_> how much are you planning on recording?
* tgm4883_ can't sell it to superMike as tgm4883 is still bitter about the 1992 NBA Finals
<tgm4883_> dam michael jordan
<SuperMike> Well I built this Intel Core 2 Duo e6400 2gb ram, Nvidia 7600GT,   Two 20.1 in 1680x1050 monitors.
<SuperMike> I would just hate to run out of room.
<tgm4883_> majoridiot, whats he going to get with svideo?  about 2.2 Gb per hour?
<tgm4883_> maybe a little more
<majoridiot> thaz about right
<tgm4883_> you have a 256Gb drive?
<tgm4883_> not like 250?
<tgm4883_> or 300?
<tgm4883_> They actually sell a 256Gb drive?
<SuperMike> I currently have a 250gb
<tgm4883_> ah
<SuperMike> $65 bucks for Sata 2 250gb HDD on NewEgg
<SuperMike> 500gb goes for $130
<tgm4883_> seems about right
<tgm4883_> do you have a seperate drive for video work?
<SuperMike> I am thinking.  Cause I know video chews up disk space.
<SuperMike> Right now, 208gb free.
<tgm4883_> it does, and you need to have at least a seperate partition for video
<SuperMike> maybe I should get two of those drives for a solid 1.25TB
<tgm4883_> any old drives laying around, say around 20 Gb?
<tgm4883_> you could use something like that for your system drive
<SuperMike> I think I might have a 120gb EIDE
<tgm4883_> err root partition
<tgm4883_> thats a little larger than you need
<tgm4883_> sounds weird, but check out a local good will
<tgm4883_> sometimes they have electronics for pretty cheap (older stuff anyway)
<tgm4883_> got a steal on my tivo
<tgm4883_> that is, before i built the mythtv
<SuperMike> MythTV is like TIVO for PC?
<tgm4883_> um yea i guess you could say that
<tgm4883_> although it is so much more than just tivo
<tgm4883_> what are you planning on doing with your captured xbox video?
<SuperMike> Make halo high light reels
<SuperMike> and the capture homebrew content
<tgm4883_> ah
<tgm4883_> well with a 250Gb Hard drive (probably about 237Gb actually), say about 20Gb for system programs and such leaves you around 217 to work with video
<tgm4883_> means you can capture around 72 hours of content
<tgm4883_> but that would leave you no space to work
<SuperMike> Yea, I better grab one to be safe.
<SuperMike> Any of you guys have a HD player?
<tgm4883_> Wouldn't hurt to grab one
<tgm4883_> what resolution are you capturing in?
<SuperMike> I think PVR150MCE only allows me to capture video up to 720x480
<tgm4883_> no i dont have one, if i do get one, it will be multiformat
<tgm4883_> hmm
<SuperMike> Nah, you dont need to.  HD DVD has won
<tgm4883_> oh yea?
<SuperMike> http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/07/04/22/0035238.shtml
<SuperMike> Yea.   Wal mart has purchased 2 million HD DVD players.  Anticipated price is $300, and it is expected to have price down to $150 by Christmas.
<tgm4883_> well i hope so, perhaps just because i hate sony and there crap, or maybe because HD DVD is a superior format.  But there is a pretty big install base of bluray players
<SuperMike> How can Blu-Ray compete with that>?
<SuperMike> Actually Blu ray is technically better.
<tgm4883_> based on?
<SuperMike> Physical specs
<tgm4883_> are you basing it on size only?
<SuperMike> Here this is funny.   "So, you're saying that the company that created Betamax, ATRAC encoding, the S-Link protocol, Minidisc players, Super-AudioCDs, Memory Sticks and Universal Media Discs might actually lose a format war?
<SuperMike> Preposterous!"
<tgm4883_> lol
<SuperMike> I am telling ya, Wal Mart is a Giant.  If they support HD DVD it is a wrap!
<tgm4883_> they can support HD DVD all they want, but its the studios that will push the format
<tgm4883_> and unfortunatly bluray has more studios backing it
<SuperMike> Studio dont care.
<tgm4883_> now i haven't looked at the companies in a while, they may be crap
<tgm4883_> if they didn't care, they wouldn't pick a side
<SuperMike> home users decide
<tgm4883_> thats the problem
<tgm4883_> home users decide
<SuperMike> Is Mrs Jones going to buy qa $1k Blu-Ray player or a $300 HD DVD
<tgm4883_> no its more like Mr jones wants to get HD content and is sold on a HD player when he walks into best buy
<SuperMike> lol
<SuperMike> yea right
<SuperMike> I work in sales
<tgm4883_> now mr jones loves (insert movie here), but that movie is only availible on (insert format here)
<tgm4883_> guess what he buys
<majoridiot> a dvd?
<tgm4883_> vhs tape
<SuperMike> Trust me.  Mr Jones don't care.      Mr Jones says "Does this play the new HD?  And does my old DVD still work?  Okay it is 5x cheaper than other!"
<tgm4883_> err betamax
<SuperMike> Trust me. I like BD because it is technically superior but....   Wal Mart has the golden touch that will swing this one.
<tgm4883_> personally i think neither "next gen" format will win (dont get me started on that)
<tgm4883_> i disagree on the technically superior, it may hold more data, but data isn't everything
<SuperMike> Why wont it will ?  Cause studios will release movies on both formats.  You will see HyBrid players that can play both types of disc.
<tgm4883_> there are hybrid players and hybrid disks
<tgm4883_> the problem with bluray (and it is probably the kiss of death) is they have already stated that you can't put objectionable stuff on it (ie porn)
<majoridiot> wtf?
<majoridiot> who says?
<tgm4883_> let me see if i can find the statement
<SuperMike> Did you know the porn industry jumped on VHS back cause it was cheaper. You will see same with HD DVD
<majoridiot> that's just.... asinine.
<SuperMike> Do your research
<SuperMike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_DVD
<tgm4883_> im saying that is the reason HD DVD could win
<tgm4883_> probably will
<tgm4883_> but neithe of the formats are really next gen
<tgm4883_> not that companies dont through around the phrase "next gen" as much as they can
<SuperMike> scroll down to the bottom to see comparison charts.
<SuperMike> BD beats HD across the boards not only is disk capacity.
<majoridiot> that's just beyond stupid.
* majoridiot officially boycots all HD formats
<SuperMike> Only thing the HD DVD has it is cheaper and no java crap
<SuperMike> Money talks baby
<SuperMike> LOL.  I am going to buy HD just cause of the movie 300!  Seriously.  As soon as you can purchase that for HD I am buying the player and movie.
<tgm4883_> and porn
<SuperMike> Look right now if you have a x360 you can get a player for $187 bucks.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103051
<tgm4883_> id say so, you can get a bluray player for 500, but whats the point
<SuperMike> Wal Mart
<tgm4883_> wal mart is your point?
<SuperMike> Wal mart Xmas '07   HD DVD stand alone units ~149 would be the HD point, yes!
* majoridiot would rather chew off his own feet than shop at walmart
<SuperMike> Anyone have a wireless card?
<SuperMike> Now I got my Video card on order, last thing I needed for my linux box is WIFI card that works out of box too.
<majoridiot> wmp54g
<tgm4883_> i would have to know your setup to recommend a card
<SuperMike> I have cable internet for my home.   Cable Modem to NetGear 4 port Wifi router.
<SuperMike> maybe a 30 ft radius
<tgm4883_> is your computer next to your 360?
<SuperMike> yes. about 15 ft away.
<tgm4883_> oh
<tgm4883_> just trying to picture this
<tgm4883_> your 360 connects wirelessly?
<SuperMike> you want me to draw a picture?
<tgm4883_> lol no
<tgm4883_> im imaginative
<SuperMike> Okay pretty much office and living room connect/ no doors
<tgm4883_> are you going to be doing any file transfers between other PC's wirelessly?
<tgm4883_> meaning the video your capturing
<tgm4883_> or is it mainly for internet
<SuperMike> 46in LCD with x360 in the living room.  15 feet away is office with super computer.   They are hard wired networked
<tgm4883_> i dont get it, if there hardwired, why do you need a wireless card?
<SuperMike> Wifi card is not for me.
<tgm4883_> oh
<tgm4883_> that makes much more sense
<tgm4883_> for a laptop?
<SuperMike> It is for an old computer that i am fixing for a lady.  i was going to put Ubunut on it . She only connects wireless, so I need and out of the box compatible drive.    Desktop.  P3 450myhz.
<tgm4883_> ah
<tgm4883_> im not keen on usb wireless cards as they have all been a crapshoot for me
<SuperMike> For a couple bucks she can still use your crappy computer and linux can extend its life expectancy by breathing a little life back into it versus power monger winblows
<tgm4883_> so unless the wmp54g is pcmcia i would go with that
<tgm4883_> agreed
<tgm4883_> installing dapper?
<SuperMike> Fiesty?
<tgm4883_> ok, no problems with tat
<tgm4883_> that
<tgm4883_> feisty support now outlasts dapper right?
<SuperMike> Either that or if that runs to slow the Fluxbuntu?
<SuperMike> Ha, I found a Linksys PCI WMP11 card, I am not sure if that is supported
<tgm4883_> :shrugs: i use a wrt54g
<tgm4883_> How do you increase the text size, (not in the appearance setup)
<superm1> text size of the whole system you mean?
<superm1> like the dpi
<tgm4883_> i guess
<superm1> nvidia card?
<tgm4883_> the text size is way small
<tgm4883_> yea
<superm1> using proprietary nvidia driver?
<tgm4883_> yes, not legacy
<tgm4883_> wait
<tgm4883_> proprietary is from the repo right, not from nvidia site
<tgm4883_> well it would be both
<tgm4883_> but im using from the repo
<superm1> okay
<superm1> there is a "DPI" setting to add to xorg.conf
<superm1> i dont have my xorg.conf handy
<superm1> let me see if i can find it
<superm1> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-d.html
<superm1> Option "DPI" "string"
<superm1> so you want:
<superm1> Option "DPI" 100x100"
<tgm4883_> lol
<tgm4883_> im looking at all that and like, "damn, thats complicated"
<tgm4883_> your like 100x100
<tgm4883_> that easy
<tgm4883_> so is that an example?
<tgm4883_> or should i be puting that in
<superm1> 100x100 is what i use
<superm1> and what you should use for mythboxen
<tgm4883_> ok
<tgm4883_> cause its freaking small on my lcd
<tgm4883_> hard to reach from the couch
<tgm4883_> now its still 100x100 even for widescreen?
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883_> ok
<superm1> afaik :)
<tgm4883_> its going do
<tgm4883_> and that goes under device
<superm1> or screen
<superm1> device is fine
<tgm4883_> sweet
<tgm4883_> much better
<tgm4883_> thanks
<tgm4883_> one more question if you have a moment
<tgm4883_> about scheduling
<superm1> sure
<tgm4883_> I've gotten a few shows now on my daily schedule, and most are set to record on "record on any day on this channel"
<tgm4883_> some record daily, some any time any channel
<superm1> ya
<tgm4883_> now, the only one set for a maximum number of episodes kept is the one that records on any channel at any time (friends) also has a priority of -5
<tgm4883_> so when the Hard drive fills up
<tgm4883_> is it going to record this at all?
<tgm4883_> and what happens to the lower priority shows with a fulll HD?
<superm1> it will start to autoexpire
<superm1> unless you turn off autoexpire of course
<tgm4883_> I guess my question is, do i need to set max kept shows on all programs?
<tgm4883_> otherwise, wouldn't my hd fill with whatever has highest priority and nothing else
<superm1> honestly, i've never used that setting for max kept shows
<superm1> I'm not sure the overall effect it has on scheduling when the drive fills up...
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883_> BTW, the firewire is working great now, have to call the cable company about a couple of the channels (and hopefully the firewire drivers will mature a little) but by the time you decide to use firewire again it should be even better
<tgm4883_> ok
<tgm4883_> lol, as soon as i wrote that my backend crashed :(
<tgm4883_> i just need a little cleaner signal
<superm1> haha
<superm1> do u know, did majoridiot have luck with his cable co
<superm1> and getting his CCI channels reverted?
<tgm4883_> not sure, i think he was going to call on monday
<tgm4883_> unless i was working on this on thursday
<superm1> well i thought the guy already came out
<superm1> the cable guy, and he talked with him
<tgm4883_> the past couple of days have been a blur
<superm1> wasnt sure though
<tgm4883_> oh
<superm1> yea i know the feeling
<tgm4883_> majoridiot had me check a couple different channels to see what was encrypted and not
<tgm4883_> trying to compare
<tgm4883_> i have no encryption or cci it seems
<tgm4883_> even on showtime
<superm1> so what was your overall problem then?
<superm1> just the power cycling?
<tgm4883_> majoridiot seems to think its a poor signal for those channels
<tgm4883_> its just some channels that cause it to crash every time
<superm1> hm
<tgm4883_> some channels do it randomly though
<tgm4883_> he saw this in the logs
<tgm4883_> [mpeg2video @ 0x2b742b70afd0] ac-tex damaged at 13 29
<tgm4883_> 2007-04-21 21:20:53.815 FireRec, Error: TS packet out of sync.
<tgm4883_> 2007-04-21 21:20:53.821 FireRec, Error: TS packet out of sync.
<tgm4883_> 2007-04-21 21:20:53.822 FireRec, Error: TS packet out of sync.
<tgm4883_> 2007-04-21 21:20:53.822 FireRec, Error: TS packet out of sync.
<superm1> ick
<tgm4883_> apparently i am supposed to call the head technician and try to get this fixed
<tgm4883_> yea
<superm1> tgm4883_, do you want to see what rogue780's new usplash looks like?
<superm1> i just finished building the deb
<tgm4883_> yea
<tgm4883_> can you send it again, i lost it
<tgm4883_> stupid xchat
<superm1> haven't actually ran it yet, literally just finished building
<tgm4883_> so is it safe then to run on my main box?
<superm1> tgm4883_, well hold off one sec, i'll run it in a VM and make sure everything works as intended
<superm1> it wont break anything, but at worst you wouldnt have a usplash :)
<tgm4883_> i can handle that
<tgm4883_> ah
<tgm4883_> your gonna have to send me a pic of it
<tgm4883_> unless its safe to override architecture
<superm1> oh amd64 -
<superm1> i'll make a snapshot of it once its on the VM
<superm1> and show ya
<tgm4883_> sweet
<superm1> oops.  looks like it didn't work anyhow :)  here is what it "will" look like
<tgm4883_> sweet
<tgm4883_> now does that come up where the ubuntu spash is now?  Or the mythtv splash is now?
<superm1> the ubuntu splash
<tgm4883_> nice
<tgm4883_> looks great
<superm1> yea rogue780 did a great job
<tgm4883_> yea, too bad he couldn't use the first ubuntu logos he found, lol
<superm1> which ones?
<tgm4883_> he went to google images and searched for ubuntu logo
<tgm4883_> apparently those that he found were not "official" enough
<superm1> oh
<tgm4883_> most noteably
<superm1> it could be trouble, the ones that he used regarding licensing.  hopefully that doesnt come up
<tgm4883_> hmm
<tgm4883_> i think that they looked at that
<tgm4883_> there are rules to follow when using the logo
<superm1> yea i would have assumed so
<tgm4883_> this is the one they couldn't use
<tgm4883_> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://blog.levhita.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/ubuntu-logo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://abbashalai.com/&h=354&w=492&sz=29&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=-Awtc1BfVZLTsM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Blogo%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG
<tgm4883_> its a shame
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883_> yes, apparently those are not official
<tgm4883_> anyway, its getting late and im off to bed
<tgm4883_> later superm1
<superm1> night tgm4883
<superm1> night tgm4883_
<smultron> when i try and play a movie, it acts like it's going to play for a second, but then just goes back to the normal screen :/
<of> hi all
<humblecoder> I'm having an odd high pitched drone noise in Myth
<humblecoder> running Xubuntu
<humblecoder> I've tried several mixing combinations with alsamixer, as well as adjusting inputs/throughputs in Myth, all to no avail
<humblecoder> . . .any ideas?
<tgm4883> smultron, are you trying to play a commercial DVD?
<tgm4883> hi of
<tgm4883> humblecoder, have you tried testing with not mythtv, such as mplayer or xine?
<humblecoder> tgm4883, yes, I've used Xawtv and Tvtime. . .both work fine
<humblecoder> no sound artifacts at all
<tgm4883> hmm
<humblecoder> I'm guessing the difference is LINE IN vs processed sound
<tgm4883> and its using the same setup in mythtv?
<humblecoder> yup, besides Line In
<smultron> tgm4883, trying to play an encoded video... diggnation podcase in OGG format to be exact
<smultron> podcast*
<humblecoder> Myth uses Alsa processed sound, and Tvtime uses Line In
<tgm4883> can you hear the actual audio i mythtv, or just the noise
<humblecoder> oh, I can hear the audio just fine, there's just a high pitched drone that accompanies it
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> im not sure on that, hopefully majoridiot or superm1 will drop by as they are much more knowledgable than me on this
<tgm4883> whats the capture card?
<tgm4883> smultron, not sure about that as I dont do podcasts (not streaming anyways)
<humblecoder> leadtek WinTV 2000 OEM
<smultron> tgm4883, it's just a saved video file
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> smultron, are you running feisty?
<tgm4883> humblecoder, same question
<smultron> tgm4883: edgy
<tgm4883> smultron, and you can play the file outside of mythtv?
<humblecoder> yup yup. . .Xubuntu 7.0.4
<humblecoder> 7.04 I mean
<smultron> tgm4883, yes, it's standard OGG
<tgm4883> hmm, strange, it should play out of the box
<tgm4883> humblecoder, whats the rest of your system specs?
<tgm4883> smultron, what episode?  Ill load it on my box
<tgm4883> or no episode works?
<smultron> tgm4883, just any one
<smultron> any file
<humblecoder> Celeron D 356 (3.33GHz)     . . .  1GB PC4200 DDR2 . . .PC CHIPS P23G
<smultron> tgm4883 it wont import my audio CDs either
<smultron> it just ejects the CD w/o doing anything
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> smultron, humblecoder, im not sure about either of your problems, and this is going to sound like a copout, but you could either wait for majoridiot or superm1, both of which are more knowledgable than I, or you could try your luck in the much larger room #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> i really do wish i could help though
<humblecoder> not a problem, thanks bro
<smultron> tgm4883, heh, not a problem. i wasn't expecting you to fix all my problems. thanks for trying to take them on, though :)
<superm1> hi everyone, very full channel today it appears
<rogue780|laptop> howdy all
<tgm4883> hi rogue780
<tgm4883> anyone familiar with the crestron system?
<tgm4883_> anyone use the good ol NFS?
<superm1> jono, how did the setup come along?
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, you got my mail?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-24
<tgm4883_> in grub, if i want to see whats happening during boot, do i remove quiet, splash or both?
<majoridiot> both
<majoridiot> i think
<tgm4883_> ok
<tgm4883_> i will try that
<tgm4883_> wholey crap
<tgm4883_> holey?
<tgm4883_> does that go into a log somewhere
<tgm4883_> i can't read that fast
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> look at the logs in /var/log
<majoridiot> syslog, messeges, debug, etcc.
<superm1> /var/log/messages for the most part
<tgm4883_> wow
<tgm4883_> guess i should get downloading
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883_> i am going to try to transfer these to a flashdrive
<tgm4883_> my desktop has become severly unstable
<tgm4883_> hard locks
<majoridiot> :(
<tgm4883_> at least my mythtv box is getting better :)
<majoridiot> :)
* majoridiot is working on another windows box
<superm1> man majoridiot are we losing u here?
<superm1> all these windows boxen
<majoridiot> yeah :(
<majoridiot> but they both are going home with feisty DVDs
<majoridiot> :D
<superm1> what you should be doing is setting up feisty on them with xp or vista in a VM :)
<majoridiot> XP install today.  thank god.  i couldn't take one more vista nag prompt.
* majoridiot is just grudgingly doing what he is being paid to do
<superm1> ah
<majoridiot> built a new box yesterday and put vista on it.  bcking up a win98 box and putting XP on it tonight.
<majoridiot> kinda depressing, but it's nice side cash.
<majoridiot> superm1: have you seen the two new plugin pages?
<superm1> majoridiot, i'm gonna run off to work.  if you see rogue780 stop in later, could you ask how much more he wants to put into the usplash's, i've got packaging ready to drop his in.  just need them in the appropriate sizes (1024x768, 800x600, 640x480, 640x400, 1365x768 scaled to 1024x768)
<superm1> majoridiot, na i havent as of yet.
<superm1> majoridiot, ill look after work though
<majoridiot> how much more work he wants to put into them?
<majoridiot> k
<tgm4883_> arg
<superm1> majoridiot, well if he has any other changes
<superm1> or if he thinks they are ready
<superm1> to go into gutsy
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> got it
<majoridiot> sending an email
<superm1> k ctach ya later.  have fun with that xp thing :P
<tgm4883_> email is overrated, i prefer the pony express
<tgm4883_> there is something way wrong here
<majoridiot> ?
<tgm4883_> i think i may have found a situation that goes against superm1's theory of there is no problem that needs a reinstall
<tgm4883_> we'll try recvery mode
<majoridiot> what's going on?
<tgm4883_> the computer hard locks up randomly, although it seems to be becoming more frequent
<tgm4883_> once in gnome i can't even click on the start menu
<tgm4883_> sometimes gnome doesn't even finish starting
<tgm4883_> its pretty hardcore
<majoridiot> what are the logs telling you?
<tgm4883_> not much, of course i cant read logs for beans
<tgm4883_> i see warnings and stuff, and i know thats bad
<tgm4883_> but i can't seem to find the where the computer starts to boot, so i will know what happened right before that
<majoridiot> the boot will look something like this: Apr 23 14:27:49 incinerator syslogd 1.4.1#18ubuntu6: restart.
<majoridiot> in /var/log/messages
<majoridiot> everything should be timestamped
<tgm4883_> although now i have renamed the /var/log/messages via the recovery console.  Im going to restart and try to get it to crash (shouldn't be that hard)
<tgm4883_> ok
<tgm4883_> arg
<tgm4883_> sure, now when i want it to lock up, nothing
<majoridiot> maybe it just didn't like that log
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> or got jealous that the mythbox was getting so much attention
<tgm4883_> maybe, but it wasn't large by any means
<tgm4883_> lol
<tgm4883_> although reading through /var/log/messages, it does seem i messed a few things up
<majoridiot> sudh as?
<majoridiot> such
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:44 poseidon dhcdbd: Started up.
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:44 poseidon dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:44 poseidon dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:46 poseidon kernel: [   42.259811]  **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:46 poseidon kernel: [   42.261337]  **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:46 poseidon kernel: [   42.262645]  **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:48 poseidon dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:48 poseidon dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
* majoridiot wonders why the redhat
<tgm4883_> i agree
<majoridiot> did you install some redhat rpms for some reason?
<tgm4883_> no
<tgm4883_> this is almost a fresh feisty install
<tgm4883_> just some upgrades
<tgm4883_> and any extra software was installed via apt-get
<tgm4883_> then i get this a little later
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:54 poseidon gconfd (thomas-5925): starting (version 2.18.0.1), pid 5925 user 'thomas'
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:54 poseidon gconfd (thomas-5925): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:54 poseidon gconfd (thomas-5925): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/thomas/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:54 poseidon gconfd (thomas-5925): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:54 poseidon gconfd (thomas-5925): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 3
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:54 poseidon gconfd (thomas-5925): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 4
<tgm4883_> Apr 23 16:08:58 poseidon gconfd (thomas-5925): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/thomas/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0
<tgm4883_> it wont lock up now, but the only thing i changed was that log file,  and it was a measly .5 Mb
<tgm4883_> previous ones being 2Mb +
<majoridiot> what is "poseidon?
<tgm4883_> name of computer
<tgm4883_> perhaps that is the problem, i need to submerge the computer in water?
<majoridiot> mayhaps so.  it's too dry?
<majoridiot> did all of this begin after an update?
<tgm4883_> i dont think there have been any updates to feisty yet
<tgm4883_> it is probably due to something i did
<majoridiot> well... what have you been doing to it?
<tgm4883_> lets see
<tgm4883_> let me break down the logs i posted
<tgm4883_> I think anything having to do with eth0 is because i switched my eth1 to eth0 after i removed my eth0 adapter
<tgm4883_> i do not know what gconf or the i2c problems are
<tgm4883_> and in installed vmplayer
<tgm4883_> and I think thats about when all this started, when i was fixing my eth0 problem
<majoridiot> looks that way, yes.
<tgm4883_> oh wait, i also installed a bluetooth adapter
<tgm4883_> and today i was trying to get NFS working
<tgm4883_> i changed the eth1 to eth0 by editing /etc/iftab
<tgm4883_> which contains the persistent names to network interfaces
<tgm4883_> all i did there was delete eth0 and its mac address and then change the 1 to 0 in eth1
<tgm4883_> I had thought that this was a bug in the beta as it happened a few times back then (not this frequently though)
<tgm4883_> i didn't have the bluetooth or vmware player installed back then
<majoridiot> that's a lot of change
<majoridiot> s
<tgm4883_> i suppose
<tgm4883_> its funny that i cant get it to lock up now
<tgm4883_> maybe if i just always want it to lock up, it will never lock up again
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> wish for the worst
<tgm4883_> yea
<tgm4883_> im starting to hate logs
<tgm4883_> but just cause i have been looking at so many lately
<tgm4883_> i would hate it even more if there were no logs
<majoridiot> yup.
<majoridiot> i gotta take off for awhile... biab.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-29
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<brockoli> Is anyone around who could give me a hand with my lirc install?
<williammanda> anyone around?
<imbrandon> Daviey, ping
<imbrandon> moins jono
<jono> hey
<Daviey> imbrandon, pong
<imbrandon> Daviey, your user is setup on pegasus
<imbrandon> i'm doign the drupal install now
<Daviey> good stuff, using my lp ssh?
<imbrandon> pass is 654321 , change asap
<Daviey> username?
<imbrandon> daviey
<imbrandon> i'm gonna get the mail server setup after this drupal is setup
<imbrandon> for email and such
<Daviey> passwd changed.. thanks
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> web files are/willbe in /storage/websites/mythbuntu.org
<imbrandon> just fyi
<Daviey> isn't it currently in /var/www?
<imbrandon> currently yes, i'm working on it now
<Daviey> oh okay
<Daviey> hopefully soon we can get the domain attached
<imbrandon> yea for now you can reach it via the temp name
<imbrandon> we'll get in touch with the guy today/tomarrow
<Daviey> yeah, saw that - drupal error page ;)
<imbrandon> yea i'm in the middle of setup
<imbrandon> on ity
<imbrandon> it*
<imbrandon> Daviey, ok add yourself a drupal account
<imbrandon> and i'll give you admin rights, then me or you can do the same for superm1 when he pops in
<Daviey> okay, account added
<Daviey> (need to wait for email tho)
<imbrandon> ok added to adminstrators
<imbrandon> cron for drupal setup
<Daviey> drupal runs from cron?
<imbrandon> jono, ping , anyway you could see if the canoncial admins can make our mailing list today? its been a month+ since we requested it
<imbrandon> Daviey, parts of it do
<jono> imbrandon: there seems a backlog on lists
<jono> imbrandon: what list?
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> ubuntu-mythbuntu or was it ubuntu-mythtv Daviey ?
<jono> right
<Daviey> imbrandon, not sure exactly
<imbrandon> one of those two hehe
<imbrandon> jono, want admin rights to edit the webpage ? i dont imagine you will have much if any time to doso , but i'll set you up if wanted :)
<jono> imbrandon: no time :(
<imbrandon> heheh dident think so, but i thought i would offer
<Daviey> imbrandon, sendmail is working?
<imbrandon> i do good with the time i have now, speaking of witch i need to do some MOTU stuff today
<imbrandon> Daviey, afaik, lemme check
<imbrandon> Daviey, sendmail should work out of the box
<imbrandon> lemme just reset your pass for now
<Daviey> it aint installed
<imbrandon> and we'll check it in a few
<imbrandon> ahh ok i'll fix that when i do the mail server part
<imbrandon> ok changed your pass to 654321
<imbrandon> change asap
<imbrandon> ( DRUPAL )
<Daviey> okay.. but i need the confirmation email from drupal
<imbrandon> right i activated your account
<imbrandon> and changed the pass
<imbrandon> i'll fix the email problem next
<Daviey> okay, np - drupal password changed
<imbrandon> setting the mail up now
<imbrandon> Daviey, goto town on the themes and content if you want i'm working on other things
<Daviey> ah okay, i will see if i can have a play
<hugolp> hi
<hugolp> does anybody have memory problems with the back end?
<Daviey> not normally no
<Daviey> what problem are you having?
<imbrandon> ok Daviey i'm offline for the next ~12 hours, if yall need anything you have sudo access and you have rights to setup superm1 on drupal, the mail should be working now enogh to send out the reg info but i still need to work on it some tonight
<imbrandon> later yall
<Daviey> bye
<hugolp> Daviey:  I am using a amd dual core 4200 with 2 gigs of RAM and two SATA HD as a back end. Right now it only acts as mythtv back end, torrentflux server (and theres nothing dowloading today) and as nat firewall. When not used as mythtv back end it doesn't arrive to 1% CPU usage
<hugolp> when I start myth front end from another computer and check the memory the server is using about 300 MB
<hugolp> when I watch tv and then come back is using 800 MB
<Daviey> it's pretty normal for linux to appear to use shed loads of ram
<hugolp> then when I watch a movie and stop and check again is using 1.3Gigs
<hugolp> and then sometimes I manage to do someting else and then crashes or it crashes straigh away
<hugolp> it seems like theres a memory isue
<Daviey> thats not right though
<Daviey> It is normal for the majority of your ram to appear in use though - it's when it starts using swap you want to ask questions
<Daviey> jono, do you happen to know where i can find the ubuntu drupal theme?
<jono> Daviey: details of the theme are going online this weekend
<jono> in the meantime mail:
<jono> Matthew Nuzum <matthew.nuzum AT canonical DOT com>
<Daviey> jono, if it's definitely going on today; i'll hold fire
<Daviey> thanks though
<jono> oops, I mean this week, not this weekend
<Daviey> ah, i'll email him then. thanks
<tatters> I is running mythtv Backend + Frontend on an existing Feisty Desktop, I have a Nvidia fx5200 (128mb) using hardware acceleration (propriatory drivers) and a avermedia TV studio card,,If I run tvtime video looks good and audio is perfectly in sync, however running TV on myth gives me poor picture (slow ) and my audio is 3-4 seconds out of sync?
<wasabi> Howdy. So, I noticed at some point ya'll included a `mythtv` user with myth. This has probably accidentally broken my system.
<wasabi> Because I already had a mythtv user.
<wasabi> Looks like the initscripts dislike that.
<replman> Hi?
<wasabi> hi
<replman> I have a question regarding channel switching: Channel switching works for most of my channels, but for ~2 it doesn't switch. The question is why? On my regular tv the programs work
<replman> Also when performing a channel search in the mythtvsetup some channels were missing
<gardengnome> try #mythtv-users
<replman> Ah, thanks!
<superm1> Daviey, what'd i miss out on after i had to leave yesterday?
<superm1> imbrandon, i made a drupal acct today.
<superm1> think i'll need admin rights as of yet though
<superm1> or Daviey i guess if you have admin rights now for drupal you could add me too
<superm1> my drupal username is supermario
<williammanda> anyone tell me a way to see the processess using the gui?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-21
<sirbob> has anyone set up a DCH3416
<Sadarax> Hello? I have a problem getting my Hauppauge PVR 150 to work in Mythbuntu 7.10
<matooke> where can I find a comprehensive howto to get the Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150 remote working?
<famicom> try the mythtv wiki
<a1fa> my audio is choppy.. i think its related to DMA
<a1fa> can you not enable DMA on SATA disk?
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, no you can't
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, it's not configurable
<a1fa> heh
<a1fa> so what do I do about choppy audio
<tgm4883_laptop> well i would assume that it is not the hard drive and you should look elsewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> why do you think it is the dma?
<a1fa> i had the same issue before on my 80GB hard-drive
<a1fa> enabling dma solved that problem
<a1fa>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, SATA?
<a1fa> yes
<a1fa> no
<a1fa> no sata
<a1fa> IDE
<a1fa> old one was IDE
<a1fa> this sucks :(
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, I believe that SATA is locked to UDMA 5 while sata was configurable
<a1fa> USDMA is
<gnub_daemon> anyone know if Harmony remotes are supported?
<gnub_daemon> or compatible...configurable...or otherwise usable in mythtv
<superm1> yeah its just a matter of what you have them emulate
<gnub_daemon> hmmm...there a tutorial for that anywhere?
<superm1> well it depends on what ir receiver you have
<superm1> most people i've heard end up emulating a mceusb2
<gnub_daemon> oh
<gnub_daemon> I guess I've got some reading to do...right now I have a wireless keyboard/mouse setup with a usb cable running under the rug
<superm1> well do you have an ir receiver at all then right now?
<gnub_daemon> nope
<superm1> oh that's a functional enough solution.  i lived on that for ages
<superm1> until a mceusb2 fell into my lap
<superm1> then i started to use that
<gnub_daemon> gotta love it when things just fall into your lap
<superm1> but if i could do it all over, i'd use the wireless BT keyboard (Apple aluminum) currently on my desktop instead
<gnub_daemon> mine's just a cheapo MI from wal-mart
<superm1> well if you can find yourself a mceusb2, that's the way to go emulation wise, otherwise there is things like building a serial ir receiver
<gnub_daemon> I do have a remote from the X-Fi bay drive...
<gnub_daemon> but the receiver for that is in the drive itself
<gnub_daemon> would that be usable if I got a proper usb receiver?
<superm1> well that actually has a lirc driver if its the same as the old style audigy2 remote
<gnub_daemon> how might one find out such a thing?
<superm1> try it (tm) ;)
<gnub_daemon> heh...usb or serial receiver?
<gnub_daemon> or does it matter?
<superm1> its a special device on its own
<superm1> it should be expicitly listed
<superm1> and have its own driver
<superm1> i had horrible luck with my old audigy2 though
<superm1> so dont get your hopes up too much
<gnub_daemon> well, I'm trying to buy a house so what I have now might just have to last a few more years
<superm1> yeah if you are looking for the easy solution, just go buy a mceusb2
<superm1> and when you've settled down
<superm1> then come back and play with this
<superm1> your 35 dollars will save you a heck of a lot of trouble
<gnub_daemon> I also wanted to do the whole projector thing and have the setup beside/behind my couch to save space...but their cost is exhorbitant
<gnub_daemon> yeah
<gnub_daemon> $300-$500 for a lamp...
<superm1> same thing on a DLP too
<gnub_daemon> that why HD always looks "wiggly"
<gnub_daemon> I bet DLP price makes regular projection bulbs seem like ginger beer...
<superm1> yeah that's why i think normal ole' LCD or Plasma are the way to go
<gnub_daemon> indeed
<gnub_daemon> I didn't know what DLP was so I watched TI's video
<gnub_daemon> pretty interesting stuff
<gnub_daemon> "DLP sets are usually lower in price than plasmas and LCDs, and they tend to have a better picture."
<gnub_daemon> that's just crazy talk
<superm1> lower in price initially
<superm1> told cost to own is higher
<gnub_daemon> ah
<gnub_daemon> Oh I see now...dlp is only projection
<gnub_daemon> O.o
<gnub_daemon> or not...I'm tired and confused now
<abarbaccia> anyone using hardy and having issues changing volume during playback
<abarbaccia> i think alsa is giving me some issues - possibly related to pulseaudio
<v0lksman> hey all...I read the faq but it doesn't really say if there is a "best" way to upgrade (7.10 -> 8.04) is update-manager -d a good way?  will it update the software and keep my DB in tact?
<munzli> looking for dvb-s card, any good recomendations? seems like a hauppage nova-s or pinnacle card are the best supported?
<Ptit_Nico> Hello all :)
<Ptit_Nico> All apologies for my english i m french
<Ptit_Nico> i had RTFM and STFW but i have some questions ^^
<laga> then ask :)
<Ptit_Nico> I m running Kubuntu here and all my media are in this computer, i had a small pc for my tv
<Ptit_Nico> this PC will be frontend only
<Ptit_Nico> i suppose i will put the backend on my PC here (Kubuntu)
<Ptit_Nico> so my question is :
<Ptit_Nico> can i install only "mythtv-backend-master"
<Ptit_Nico> ?
<laga> yes
<Ptit_Nico> and running a mythbuntu installed allready on my small PC near my tv
<laga> yes, that'll work
<Ptit_Nico> ok :)
<Ptit_Nico> thxs
<Ptit_Nico> so it seems i understood the mythtv functionnement ^^
<laga> mais oui :)
<laga> (disclaimer: thaT's the only french i speak)
<Ptit_Nico> but i see there s a lot of dependencies (apache,mysql,.....)
<Ptit_Nico> lol laga :D
<laga> Ptit_Nico: mythtv needs mysql, yes
<Ptit_Nico> btw a lot of deamon will run :/
<laga> Ptit_Nico: mythtv-backend-master recommends mythweb, which is why it installs apache
<Ptit_Nico> erf
<Ptit_Nico> i m not intersted by any web services
<laga> you don't have to install it, but i don't know how to avoid it
<Ptit_Nico> just watching movies, listen music
<Ptit_Nico> ok
<laga> Ptit_Nico: then install mythtv-backend mythtv-database
<laga> and something ntp-ish to keep your time in sync, unless you already have that
<Ptit_Nico> mmmmm good idea :)
<Ptit_Nico> i check dependencies ;)
<Ptit_Nico> laga:  omg ! good job, only 17 dependencies (mysql actually)
<Ptit_Nico> ;)
<Ptit_Nico> so i suppose i will create my database media with this packet and read it from my frontend only on my small pc mythbuntu installed
<Ptit_Nico> no ?
<EvilGuru> Can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4752131
<JoeyJoeJo> is there a certain server I need to add to my sources.list in order to install .21?
<rhpot1991_laptop> JoeyJoeJo: what version of mythbuntu/ubuntu are you running
<rhpot1991_laptop> ?
<JoeyJoeJo> 7.10
<rhpot1991_laptop> backports should do it for you
<JoeyJoeJo> Ok.. I'm unfamiliar with backports... is there a guide to it somewhere?
<rhpot1991_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<JoeyJoeJo> thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> describes a few different ways of doing so
<rhpot1991_laptop> np
<sabhain> I've got a frontend processor question for any hardware experts here.
<sabhain> I see repeatedly that P4 x 3.0 GHz is the minimum for frontend HD playback on mythtv
<sabhain> Though a lot of the comments are somewhat dated (2006 / early 2007).
<sabhain> Am I better off w/ a Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz over a 3.0 GHz single core?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes
<sabhain> This would be for dedicated front end systems w/ no backend jobs.
<sabhain> I see that the newest mythtv build enables configuration for dual processors, so I thought it might.
<sabhain> Do you think that I can go to the slowest / cheapest core 2 duo and still be better off?
<sabhain> Trying to get my front end costs down to ~$300 .. and it's a struggle.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I would think so, but without having one I can't tell you for certain
<sabhain> I've setup a test combo frontend/backend that's 1.8 duo core and it seems to do ok .. but all I have at the moment going through it are DVD rips and analog live TV
<sabhain> thanks for your input
<rhpot1991_laptop> np, you could see if someone could get you a HD sample or if you can find anyone with that cpu on the mailing lists
<darthanubis> anyone with a working mythtv-export?
<darthanubis> mythexport?
<darthanubis> I get no output
<darthanubis> zilch
<darthanubis> nuvexport works, but won't use the recordings name from the database so that the file is a human readable format
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you run it by hand or as a user job?
<darthanubis> mythexport?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes
<darthanubis> well both as user jobs
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you check your backend logs?
<darthanubis> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> anything in there?
<darthanubis> it said mythexport completed successfully
<darthanubis> the output dir is owned by mythtv
<darthanubis> its weird
<darthanubis> I'd love to get this working
<darthanubis> I'm running out of HD space
<darthanubis> and shows I want to watch are expiring
<darthanubis> :(
<darthanubis> I can't keep them all
<rhpot1991_laptop> add " debug" to the end of your user job
<rhpot1991_laptop> and run it again
<rhpot1991_laptop> then pastebin the results from your backend logs
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin | darthanubis
<ubotu> darthanubis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darthanubis> for what its worth I'm doing exactly as this page instructs
<darthanubis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythexport isn't really meant for replacing your recordings currently either, its more or less meant for getting them in a portable format (but you can bump the numbers and use it to replace recordings, will need to do some scripting on your own to get it to replace them though)
<rhpot1991_laptop> in time it could get that functionality, but I haven't had the time
<darthanubis> I realize that
<darthanubis> but if I have it in a smaller readable format
<darthanubis> it'd be easier to download/faster
<rhpot1991_laptop> alright, get the debug output and let me see what that looks like, also do a ls -la on the folder you are exporting to
<darthanubis> and I could delete the original
<darthanubis> nothing is in the folder
<rhpot1991_laptop> well the folder itself
<rhpot1991_laptop> I want to see its permissions, should be 2775 I think
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythtv:mythtv as well
<darthanubis> drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv     6 2008-04-19 02:19 .
<darthanubis> drwxrwxr-x 4 mythtv mythtv 24576 2008-04-21 15:18 ..
<rhpot1991_laptop> that looks ok, lets see the debug output
<rhpot1991_laptop> also is there enough free space?
<darthanubis> totally
<darthanubis> where would that debug output be, in the log?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> backend log
<rhpot1991_laptop> just copy everything from when it starts the job till it finishes
<rhpot1991_laptop> it will pump out the commands instead of running them
<darthanubis> got it
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d1c3f1aea
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: see the line that says "USING nice -n19 ffmpeg"
<rhpot1991_laptop> run that, but cut out the USING part
<rhpot1991_laptop> and see what happens
<darthanubis> k
<rhpot1991_laptop> so it should be "nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/....."
<rhpot1991_laptop> don't need the  2>&1  at the end either
<darthanubis> you mean edit the mythexport script itself not the job line right?
<rhpot1991_laptop> no, just run that line by hand
<rhpot1991_laptop> and see if it works
<darthanubis> k
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should go into the directory you are exporting into before you run it as well
<rhpot1991_laptop> as it will dump the file there
<darthanubis> looks to be working
<darthanubis> its encoding
<darthanubis> sweet
<xukun> When play dvd from the harddisk it does not play fluently. I have no idea where to look or what to change to get this wright. My hardware is good enough so that is not it. I have intel centrino whith ati x300 latpop.  I,m using the ati drivers
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: you can stop that from running, if thats working then it should work from the script
<darthanubis> awesome
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you enable the user job to run?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> what do you mean?
<xukun> I somebody can point me the wright direction that would awesome
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xukun> if somebody..
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: in the wiki it shows a checkbox saying "Allow 'User Job #1' jobs"
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you check that
<darthanubis> rhpot1991_laptop, where is the "USING" come from
<darthanubis> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> for whichever user job
<darthanubis> sure
<darthanubis> thats how I have the nuvexport job setup
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats the command it runs, when you put debug in there it just shows you the command instead of running it
<xukun> When I play the movie from the disk its like its going very slow motion
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd remove the debug from your user job run it again and check the logs when it done
<rhpot1991_laptop> pastebin that to me
<darthanubis> rhpot1991_laptop, http://pastebin.com/d7de6947c
<rhpot1991_laptop> are you positive mythtv has permissions on /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport/
<rhpot1991_laptop> do a sudo su mythtv
<rhpot1991_laptop> then navigate to /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport/
<rhpot1991_laptop> and do  'touch test'
<rhpot1991_laptop> those errors normally happen if the permissions are wrong and ffmpeg cannot make a file, then everything else yells about the file not being there
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> I'm doing all this from remote, so appreciate the patience
<darthanubis> why would th etest file write there is there where no permissions?
<rhpot1991_laptop> different users
<rhpot1991_laptop> you ran it as someone not mythtv
<rhpot1991_laptop> (or so I think)
<Tuv0k> right
<Tuv0k> I don't know the mythtv users pwd
<Tuv0k> does it matter what it is, or can I change it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> depends what you want to do with it
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you just want to test a command do a sudo su mythtv
<rhpot1991_laptop> and you will change to them
<Tuv0k> touch: cannot touch `test': Permission denied
<Tuv0k> wow
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k && darthanubis the same person?
 * rhpot1991_laptop is confused
<Tuv0k> yes
<Tuv0k> sorry
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh ok
<Tuv0k> I'm on the remote box now
<Tuv0k> love nx, but anyway
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok do this, cd ..
<rhpot1991_laptop> then ls -la
<rhpot1991_laptop> and show me mythexport
<Tuv0k> drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv    17 2008-04-21 15:52 .
<Tuv0k> drwxrwxr-x 4 mythtv mythtv 24576 2008-04-21 15:18 ..
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you cd .. first to move back a level?
<Tuv0k> yup
<rhpot1991_laptop> do that and then only get the line that is for mythexport, so we can be sure its the right line
<rhpot1991_laptop> . is where you are at, and a.. is up a level
<Tuv0k> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> paste the line thats for your mythexport folder
<rhpot1991_laptop> while sitting in /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/
<Tuv0k> ahh its 40775
<Tuv0k> drwxrwxr-x 4 mythtv mythtv 24576 2008-04-21 15:18 ..
<rhpot1991_laptop> you aren't giving me mythexport, keep giving me ..
<rhpot1991_laptop> specifically get the one that says mythexport
<Tuv0k> $ ls -la mythexport
<Tuv0k> total 28
<Tuv0k> drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv    17 2008-04-21 15:52 .
<Tuv0k> drwxrwxr-x 4 mythtv mythtv 24576 2008-04-21 15:18 ..
<Tuv0k> -rw-r--r-- 1 anubis anubis     0 2008-04-21 15:52 test
<Tuv0k> right?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya thats good, I wanted to make sure you were pointing at the right folder
<Tuv0k> always have a hard time changing the 2775 4775 to "2" sets
<Tuv0k> setuid or something?
<rhpot1991_laptop> those look ok to me
<rhpot1991_laptop> the 2775 sets a sticky bit, but that shouldn't be aproblem
<rhpot1991_laptop> do this: ps aux |grep mythbackend
<rhpot1991_laptop> and see if mythtv is running /usr/bin/mythbackend
<Tuv0k> yes
<Tuv0k> mythtv    7757  0.8  1.2 416348 26120 ?        Ssl  Apr19  30:58 /usr/bin/mythbackend --daemon --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --pidfile /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid
<rhpot1991_laptop> and when you changed to mythtv, you couldn't make a file in the mythexport folder?
<rhpot1991_laptop> but you could as your user?
<Tuv0k> right
<Tuv0k> mythtv 127mythtv 	/home/mythtv 	/bin/bash
<rhpot1991_laptop> you are positive you were pointing at the right mythexport folder and all?
<rhpot1991_laptop> cause mythtv should be able to do whatever it wants in there if it owns it
<Tuv0k> I know
<Tuv0k> its able to create files in it's dirc
<Tuv0k> but not the export dir
<rhpot1991_laptop> well what you showed me said it was the owner of mythexport dir, so unless that wasn't the right dir
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd wonder if maybe its from that dir living within your other user's home dir
<Tuv0k> the whole tree is mythtv's
<rhpot1991_laptop> it shouldn't be that since mythtv can write to the other dirs in there
<rhpot1991_laptop> go compare perms between all those folders I guess
<Tuv0k> k
<Tuv0k> I removed the dir
<Tuv0k> and recreated it with mythtv user
<Tuv0k> it can write into it now
<Tuv0k> but my normal user can't even with 775?
<Tuv0k> something is wrong?
<rhpot1991_laptop> well it should be mythtv:mythtv
<rhpot1991_laptop> where your notmal user is a member of the mythtv group
<Tuv0k> right
<Tuv0k> which it is
<rhpot1991_laptop> your sure the dir is 775?
<rhpot1991_laptop> and can your normal user write to any of the other dirs?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm thinking maybe its not in the mythtv users group
<Tuv0k> its in the group
<Tuv0k> my bad
<Tuv0k> the dir was 755
<Tuv0k> not 775
<rhpot1991_laptop> there we go
<Tuv0k> everything should be set now
<Tuv0k> now to run a job
<Tuv0k> still reporting finished before it does anything
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok do this, add debug to the end of your user job again
<rhpot1991_laptop> and run the ffmpeg line till it complete
<rhpot1991_laptop> makes sure it completes
<rhpot1991_laptop> that could be failing for some reason
<acemo> when u click on the icon saying install mythbuntu in the add to ubuntu menu, is it normal to get the text "Please Wait..." and the page appears not to do anything further?
<acemo> am using kubuntu btw if that might matter
<avon_> t
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991_laptop, but when I ran it from cli the last time, it ran longer than the time it takes for the job to tell me its complete?
<Tuv0k> mythtv user is running and encoding the nice ffmpeg line to the mythexport folder perfectly
<avon_> need help troubleshooting mythtv ("Watch TV" on mythfrontend) on mythbuntu 7.10 standard installation (frontend + backend) w/ {wintv-hvr-1600 (using beta drivers), SchedulesDirect video source}.   The beta drivers for the wintv-hvr-1600 seem to work flawlessly, for example, playing analog cabletv using "mplayer /dev/video0" and changing changes using "ivtv-tune"
<darthanubis> File /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/amd/1045_20080405185400.mpg does not exist for chanid 1045 at Sat Apr 5 18:54:00 2008 when trying to delete recording.
<presumptious85> is buying the PVR 500 aany good? considering the whole analog drama coming next year in north america
<darthanubis> how can I stop mythweb from showing me the tv show to delete that is no longer there
<darthanubis> I have repaired the database
<darthanubis> restarted the backend
<darthanubis> reconfigured the database/backend/mythweb
<darthanubis> and the issue with nuvexport still remains :/
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth.find_orphans.pl
<rhpot1991_laptop> did the ffmpeg line ever finish?
<darthanubis> sweet
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> I don't have a dual core yet:(
<rhpot1991_laptop> see if it ever finishes
<darthanubis> its doing a great job so far
<acemo> when u click on the icon saying install mythbuntu in the add to ubuntu menu, is it normal to get the text "Please Wait..." and the page appears not to do anything further?
<presumptious85> >	is buying the PVR 500 any good? considering the whole analog drama coming next year in north america
<darthanubis> thats up to you to make that call
<darthanubis> no one can give you that answer
<darthanubis> to do so would be presumptious
<darthanubis> !common
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, where are the instructions for this?
<presumptious85> lol
<presumptious85> well i'm confused
<presumptious85> i currently have a HVR1600 which is useless at the moment. I watch tv from an analog cable source. So i'm looking for another tv tuner for mythbuntu. I want to get the PVR500 but i'm confused about the notice on this website http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_pvr500mce.html
<darthanubis> why not just get a tuner thats got both and be done with it?
<darthanubis> analog/hd
<darthanubis> problem solved
<presumptious85> lol
<presumptious85> if i can find a working tuner that does both
<presumptious85> and thats quality too
<acemo> 80 GB+ disk space (Backend Role)**
<acemo> does this means root partition 80 GB or just the home?
<avon_> need help troubleshooting mythtv ("Watch TV" on mythfrontend) on mythbuntu 7.10 standard installation (frontend + backend) w/ {wintv-hvr-1600 (using beta drivers), SchedulesDirect video source}.   The beta drivers for the wintv-hvr-1600 seem to work flawlessly, for example, playing analog cabletv using "mplayer /dev/video0" and changing channels using "ivtv-tune".  Right now, when "Watch TV" is selected, the following is output (
<avon_> from mythfrontend): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7705/  .  Notice the "EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 18:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo".  I'm guessing the 1969 has something to do with it.  any thoughts?
<laga> avon_: you need to fix your clock
<avon_> laga: how do I do that?
<laga> i usually do "sudo ntpdate ntp1.ptb.de" to sync with a ntp server. but that might do annoying stuff because it has to jump a few years into the future :)
<laga> avon_: is your clock correct?
<avon_> the clock on mythbuntu's menubar (xfce4 menubar) seems to be correct - shows correct time for US Central
<laga> avon_: is the year and the timezone setting correct?
<avon_> laga: yes it shows Monday 21 April 2008
<laga> hum
<laga> ok, might be a different issue then
<laga> you usually get these weird issues when the clock is off
<avon_> laga: there is only one hwclock shared between mythtv and all other apps, correct?
<laga> yes
<laga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340964
<laga> just found that
<laga> maybe your database needs repairing?
<presumptious85> avon_
<presumptious85> did u get your HVR1600 to work?
<avon_> presumptious85: with "mplayer /dev/video0", plays analogtv flawlessly, but not with mythfrontend
<presumptious85> wow
<presumptious85> nice
<laga> you can always ask on the forums if nobody knows in here
<avon_> i've posted mythbackend.log - seems like its having trouble writing to the LiveTV directory:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7711/plain/
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, that video finished
<laga> avon_: is that your only backend?
<laga> Running as a slave backend.
<presumptious85> avon_
<presumptious85> are you able to use the remote also?
<avon_> laga: that is my only backend, yes
<avon_> laga: remote as in from another computer?
<laga> avon_: you need to configure it as a master backend
<presumptious85> the remote of the HVR1600 card
<avon_> laga: I just did a "Standard" mythbuntu install which, from my understanding, installs a "Primary backend" and "Frontend" as seen in the "System Roles" Tab of the "Mythbuntu Control Centre" app
<laga> avon_: in mythtv-setup, you didn't put in the correct IP addresses
<avon_> presumptious85: not yet, but I read forums online where people have gotten it working...
<presumptious85> ok
<avon_> avon_:  hmm... the ip address is the same machine (the one assigned by my router), what should it be set to?
<avon_> laga: I'm running frontend and backend on same machine
<laga> avon_: there are two fields
<laga> okay, i've got to run now
<laga> g'night
<avon_> laga: thx
<avon_> the directory that the "LiveTV" records to - what owner/permissions should it have?  currently, I've set owner to mythtv:mythtv drwxr-xr-x.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-22
<Karger1978> hello
<Karger1978> Can anyone tell me why some iso's will play out to my tv though pvr350 where as others will only play on my monitor?
<baalsgate> hello
<baalsgate> is there a package to install XMLTV ??
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | baalsgate
<ubotu> baalsgate: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<baalsgate> WTF ?
<tgm4883_laptop> nm
<baalsgate> ok
<baalsgate> i need to install http://xmltv.org/wiki/ to run the new guide data grabber
<baalsgate> but im having trouble finding the package
<tgm4883_laptop> baalsgate, hardy or gutsy?
<baalsgate> um 7.10 gusty ?
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Lossif> I am having problems with my sound not playing after my wife accidentally turned off the mythbox without shutting it down.
<baalsgate> dose apt-get have a search ?
<Lossif> I am running digital audio out
<baalsgate> Lossif check dmesg ?
<Lossif> how? sorry, sort of a noob
<Lossif> learning this whole thing as I go
<baalsgate> Lossif you may have a  problem with the audio module , just guessing here
<baalsgate> try alsamixer on a shell
<Lossif> i did that
<baalsgate> and ?
<Lossif> and i normally just mute everything
<Lossif> and unmute it
<Lossif> after a reboot
<Lossif> and it normally fixes it
<Lossif> but not this time
<tgm4883_laptop> baalsgate, you need 5.51?
<baalsgate> tgm4883_laptop 5.51 of xmltv ?
<tgm4883_laptop> baalsgate, yes, or rather 0.5.51
<baalsgate> tgm4883_laptop i dont know just following the requirements on http://web.aanet.com.au/auric/?q=node/14
<baalsgate> tgm4883_laptop it does not mention version
<tgm4883_laptop> baalsgate, 0.5.49 is available in the gutsy repos
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo apt-get install xmltv
<baalsgate> i did try that
<baalsgate> and it found nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have the universe enabled?
<baalsgate> ok maybe i used caps
<baalsgate> its looks like its good
<tgm4883_laptop> xmltv is in the repos in universe
<tgm4883_laptop> you can search here if you like  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dthacker> Hi:  I'm getting really intense blurry color on my latest recordings.  I don't think" I've changed any settings?
<dthacker> what should I check.  This is only on the recordings I'm playing back on myth frontend.  The monitor is not blurry or "hot"
<baalsgate> Lossif check your dmesg for audio driver problems
<baalsgate> Lossif maybe ask the guys in here if there is a way to check file imtegrity of your audio modules
<Lossif> is there a way to select all in nano?
<baalsgate> files can be messed up with a non clean power down
<Lossif> baalsgate: that is what I was afraid of
<Lossif> I was thinking about just going with the 8.04 RC,  If i installed it would it keep all of my existing movies and recordings?
<bronson> I think I have everything set up properly but when I try to Watch TV, nothing happens.
<bronson> Tried running mythfrontend --service but nothing gets printed.
<bronson> The back-end recognized my PVR-350.
<bronson> Can anyone suggest something for me to check?
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, anything in the logs?
<bronson> nothing in syslog.  Does myth have other logs?
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<bronson> cool, looking
<tgm4883_laptop> and you can also start mythfrontend from the command line and errors will be printed to the terminal
<bronson> Hm, I did, but I didn't see any errors.
<tgm4883_laptop> check the logs then
<tgm4883_laptop> most specifically, the backend
<bronson> Ya, nothing weird in frontend.
<bronson> "Perhaps you have forgotten to bind video sources to your card's inputs?"
<bronson> Probably!
<bronson> Man it's tough to set up Myth.
<tgm4883_laptop> well it's a lot easier than the early days
<tgm4883_laptop> we can only do so much for you ;)
<bronson> Hm...  I ran Myth a few years ago.  Doesn't seem very different to me!
<bronson> But it's true that video hardware is just weird.
<bronson> Not easy to autodetect and set up properly.
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, you around?
<darthanubis> my mythexport is not working from the job line
<darthanubis> anyone have an idea as to why?
<darthanubis> the dir permissions was fixed earlier
<darthanubis> the job says completed bedore anything is done
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d7de6947c
<MythbuntuGuest10> Hi I'm having trouble with Mythbunutu changing the order of my tuner cards when it restarts
<TazgodX> has mythtv changed mythbrowser at all?
<TazgodX> allow plugins?
<johnny199> can anyone help me out with sasc?  i know there's probably no help in the chan itself for that - but can someone pm me?
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<darthanubis> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tgm4883_laptop> johnny199, no
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, that question won't be tolerated here
<darthanubis> his question?
<darthanubis> had know idea what he was asking
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, by that question, i'm refering to the question johnny199 posted, not your response
<tgm4883_laptop> your response was good
<darthanubis> oh
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> tgm4883_laptop, don't you know about nuvexport and mythexport?
<johnny199> is someone willing to pm to help me with compile problems with sasc please?  Thanks
<darthanubis> iirc you where keen on nuvexport?
<darthanubis> johnny199, the answer was above
<darthanubis> it was a negative
<johnny199> well that's a shame.
<johnny199> ha
<tgm4883_laptop> johnny199, no, you will not receive sasc help from here.  You know that.  Don't ask again
<johnny199> that's why i asked for a pm - not channel help.
<johnny199> fucking retards.
 * tgm4883_laptop sighs
<darthanubis> sad
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> it's like
<darthanubis> I've never seen anyone get banned here
<tgm4883_laptop> hey, will someone pm me.  I need help hiding a body
<darthanubis> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, thats cause we ask people not to do something and they usually comply
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d7de6947c
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d1c3f1aea
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, is your disk full?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> USING nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1044_20080421110000.mpg -acodec aac -ab 192kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 600kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 '/home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport/VH1---Video-Hits-One_The_Flavor_of_Love__20080421110000.mp4' 2>&1
<darthanubis> running that without the "USING" encodes the file succesfully
<darthanubis> but runnining from the job does not
<darthanubis> mythexport exportdir=/home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport starttime=%STARTTIME% chanid=%CHANID% size=320x240 aspect=4:3 audio_bitrate=192kb video_bitrate=600kb export_device=ipod export_codec=mpeg4 debug
<darthanubis> thats the job line
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'm having issues too
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, told me to add the debug
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll grab rhpot1991 when he gets back
<darthanubis> thx
<darthanubis> we need a nuvexport expert here as well
<rhpot1991> someone summoned me?
<darthanubis> me
<rhpot1991> anything new?
<darthanubis> nope
<darthanubis> the job still does not work
<darthanubis> from cli it works perfectly
<rhpot1991> try to run the job cli instead of just the ffmpeg command
<rhpot1991> also when you ran the ffmpeg did you run that as mythtv?
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> made sure to do that
<darthanubis> can't run the job from cli because it expects to get the data from the database
<rhpot1991> I still think its permission problems, mainly cause its acting that way
<darthanubis> mythexport exportdir=/home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport starttime=%STARTTIME% chanid=%CHANID% size=320x240 aspect=4:3 audio_bitrate=192kb video_bitrate=600kb export_device=ipod export_codec=mpeg4 debug
<rhpot1991> but odd since you have verified mythtv can write in there
<darthanubis> we took care of the permission issue
<rhpot1991> run that, but get a chanid and starttime to plug into it
<rhpot1991> and get rid of the debug
<rhpot1991> and by run I mean run it cli not from a user job
<Tuv0k> knew it was the job line that was failing
<rhpot1991> giving you anything better?
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d47fdf71
<Tuv0k> an error
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: try it on a different recording
<Tuv0k> ok
<rhpot1991> also make sure the recording exists and works
<Tuv0k> they do
<Tuv0k> should they be raw?
<Tuv0k> meaning non .nuv?
<rhpot1991> I haven't heard otherwise
<rhpot1991> I do mine raw
<rhpot1991> what are yours set as?
<Tuv0k> some are some aren't
<Tuv0k> that one was .nuv
<Tuv0k> I'll try a mpg
<Tuv0k> same error
<Tuv0k> I'll try the file that worked from the cli after the debug
<rhpot1991> ya you should stick to one file so we can pinpoint it
<rhpot1991> hopping all over introduces too many things that can go wrong
<Tuv0k> that one was a mpg just for reference. Attempting to use the line now
<Tuv0k> nope
<Tuv0k> that sucks
<rhpot1991> makes no sense
<Tuv0k> I'd like to meet somene who this does work for
<Tuv0k> I have yet to hear anyone say this works for them
<rhpot1991> it works for me
<rhpot1991> also I wrote it :P
<darthanubis> argh
<darthanubis> do we have the same ffmpeg package?
<rhpot1991> 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7+medibuntu1
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l ffmpeg |grep ^ii
<rhpot1991> I'm on hardy now
<rhpot1991> but it workes fine in gutsy as well
<darthanubis> its the same
<darthanubis> I'm Hardy as well
<darthanubis> I'm 64bit though
<rhpot1991> same here
<darthanubis> well should I be filing a bug report?
<TazgodX> what setting do you use if you are gonna run coax from a STB to a PVR-150? in the backend setup? its not us-bcast...i know now
<TazgodX> and, how do i run the backend setup...again? :) its been a while since i played with this box
<TazgodX> well i figured out the setup problem...now trying the other problem
<TazgodX> channel frequency table is what im looking for btw...its getting late...LOL
<sslashes> any noticable difference between kernel i/o schedulers (anticipatory, deadline, and cfq) in regards to mythtv performance?
<Raspberry> do you think it'd help to run the server instead of the generic kernel on my backend server?
<SiebaZ> hey guys
<SiebaZ> im just havin some probs iństalling mythbuntu onto my hardy heron -.-
<SiebaZ> someone here who could help me?
<bogus-> Is mythbuntu 8.04 released at the same time as ubuntu 8.04?
<laga> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<laga> bogus-: yes.. maybe a few days later, but the plan is to release the same day
<bogus-> ah nice, then I'll wait with installing my htpc for a few more days :)
<bogus-> thx :)
<laga> bogus-: you can install the RC and then upgrade. (unless you use cx88-alsa, then you should wait for the final)
<bogus-> hmm yea that's an option too ofcourse
<laga> it's already very stable.
<slundell> laga: a couple of friends experienced severe instability with mythtv 0.21, probably because of the multi-mux recording. I have a friends mythbuntu computer here, 2 analog v4l cards, mythbuntu 7.10. Should I upgrade to 8.04 and myth 021?
<laga> slundell: your couple of friends need to file some bug records then :)
<laga> slundell: never touch a running system
<laga> if it works and if he doesn't need the new features, let it be
<laga> (or at leas get a full backup)
<pdragon> every time I ssh into my mythtv box, i get the list of upcoming recordings, but then it gives this message:
<pdragon> Schedule Conflicts:
<pdragon> Unable to access MythTV Perl API.  Try with --verbose to find out why.
<pdragon> this is 8.04 RC
<laga> pdragon: file a bug report
<laga> semi-known problem, but w/o a bug report it won't be fixed
<pdragon> k
<pdragon> done
<laga> yay
<a1fa> gay
<a1fa> how do you check release version?
<rambo3> can i run this on my fedora?
<Daviey> eh?]
<rambo3> also can i use mediaportal themes on mythtv?
<Daviey> "eh?"
<pdragon> might want to try #mythtv-users
<Daviey>  < rambo3> can i run this on my fedora? <--- rambo3 what is "this"?
 * superm1 laughs at the idea of running mythbuntu on fedora
<superm1> just run mythbuntu on its own :)
<darthanubis> Daviey, Google Mythdora?
<rambo3> yeah they sad in #mythtv-users that i can install ubuntu-mythtv on fedora
<Daviey> darthanubis: willdo :/
<darthanubis> well I guess that was for rambo
<darthanubis> sorry
<TazgodX> hmmm
<rhpot1991_laptop> I don't see why you would want to do that
<rhpot1991_laptop> seems like more of a mess than its worth
<superm1> mythbuntu > fedora + mythtv, so maybe wants the niceities in mythbuntu to replace the !nicities in fedora + mythtv?
<superm1> jus a hunch
<rambo3> i am running fedora as firefox addon
<darthanubis> "fedora as a firefox addon"?
<darthanubis> really?
<TazgodX> what channel frequency table do i use for coax out of a STB to the PC? and what channel do i need to be on? i had sound work for a second. and then somehow channel got changed on accident. now i can't get nothign to work with any settings
<JDStone> hardy should be out soon, right?
<tgm4883> JDStone, I heard rumors about thursday, but i'm not so sure
<tgm4883> JDStone, try http://www.ubuntu.com/
<JDStone> tgm4883: alright, thanks :)
<JDStone> oh, der, yep, 2 days
<JDStone> I should have looked
<JDStone> lol
<JDStone> first
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d1c3f1aea
<darthanubis> mythexport exportdir=/home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport starttime=%STARTTIME% chanid=%CHANID% size=320x240 aspect=4:3 audio_bitrate=192kb video_bitrate=600kb export_device=ipod export_codec=mpeg4
<darthanubis> runnining from the job does not work
<darthanubis> USING nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1044_20080421110000.mpg -acodec aac -ab 192kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 600kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 '/home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/mythexport/VH1---Video-Hits-One_The_Flavor_of_Love__20080421110000.mp4' 2>&1
<darthanubis> without the "USING" does
<darthanubis> also %t_-__00_(04).avi is how nuvexport is renaming my files.
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: make a bash script that only does the ffmpeg and call it from a user job
<rhpot1991_laptop> I still think you have permission problems
<darthanubis> these two issues I would greatly like solved
<darthanubis> I still think its not possible
<darthanubis> we've covered that, and solved it
<darthanubis> where else would there be a permission issue?
<darthanubis> if not the write dir?
<darthanubis> makes no since for one ot work and not the other because of permissions
<rhpot1991_laptop> well this is testing the perms
<darthanubis> I'm sorry?
<darthanubis> those permission was changed permanently
<darthanubis> mythtv user writes freely to the export dir
<darthanubis> if there is another dir where I need to check the perms please tell me.
<rhpot1991_laptop> only 2 that should matter are where the file is exported to, and where the recording is stored at
<rhpot1991_laptop> make a bash script that will run your ffmpeg line that you ran by hand, and execute that from a user job, see if that runs correctly
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d47fdf71
<rhpot1991_laptop> first, you are in the wrong directory, you aren't in your export direcotry (sometimes, not always, it will drop logs or temp files in there)
<rhpot1991_laptop> 2nd running that by hand isn't testing the user job
<MythbuntuGuest94> afternoon....i had just downloaded the iso for 8.04 RC, and it loads to the liven enviro, but with an error of unable to load HAL....i can click through the error, but when i click on the icon to isntall, the cd spins up but that's it...nothing else is going on....I was hoping someone might have a suggestion.  I am able to use the 7.10 iso without any issue.
<darthanubis> I think both my issues have something to do with these external apps not being able to read from the database
<darthanubis> hence the wrong file name from nuvexport, and the failure of mythexport from job level
<rhpot1991_laptop> well mythexport can read from it, otherwise it wouldn't have any of that info
<laga> MythbuntuGuest94: known problem with the linux-ubuntu-modules package. you'll have to install using the alternate disk or wait a few days for the final
<rhpot1991_laptop> such as the recording location, the random info the it injects with atomicparsley
<laga> MythbuntuGuest94: the RC alternate disk has other problems, i'm currently testing a version which should be fixed. so if you can wait a few hours..
<darthanubis> I think I got it
<darthanubis> maybe
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm telling you this looks like permissions, or you having busted recordings
<darthanubis> the recordings themselves
<MythbuntuGuest94> Laga: thank you very much, makes me feel a little better....I'll look into the alternate disk...this is the AMD64 version btw
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, did you grab the recordings via firewire?
<Tuv0k> no
<MythbuntuGuest94> laga: I can definitely wait a few hours...I'm stuck at work so i have time to waste.
<rhpot1991_laptop> are you storing them in mpeg2 raw or what?
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats how I do mine, never really heard of anyone doing them otherwise and having problems
<laga> MythbuntuGuest94: if you use the RC, you'll run into the HAL problem again. you can get the iso i'm going to test now here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily/20080422/ but no guarantees it'll work
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, i had problems transcoding HD recordings over fire wire
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: odd, I have done that with success
<tgm4883_laptop> well it isn't always a problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be a bad stream or something
<tgm4883_laptop> it depends on how the show is broadcast
<rhpot1991_laptop> then ffmpeg chokes on it
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: do a ls -la /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1002_20080411.mpg
<rhpot1991_laptop> and then ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1002_20080411.mpg
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, when it goes to commercial, the cable company doesn't broadcast that in HD
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya that happens a lot
<rhpot1991_laptop> as far as I know this handles it ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so there is a switch in there and mythtranscode choked on it
<Tuv0k> as mythtv user?
<MythbuntuGuest94> Laga:  I'll give it shot...i don't have anything to lose since it's a brand new install..nothing to wreck if I have to reinstall
<tgm4883_laptop> but i haven't tried it in ages
<rhpot1991_laptop> it gets screwed up if you don't have an aspect ratio set
<rhpot1991_laptop> gets lost and sometimes scruntches things
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: doesn't matter
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d4bd1c93a
<Tuv0k> the file you called I deleted
<Tuv0k> used another
<rhpot1991_laptop> ls: cannot access /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1002_20080411.mpg: No such file or directory
<rhpot1991_laptop> well you  need to test with files that exist
<Tuv0k> so I tested with a file that exist
<Tuv0k> as the pastebin reveals
<Tuv0k> superm1, ??
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should bump your capture rez to 720x480 as well, get a better picture with that
<rhpot1991_laptop> I still think you should put that ffmpeg line in a bash script and execute it from a user job
<Tuv0k> how will that pull the file names?
<firewax> i need help
<Tuv0k> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: you can hardcode the files into the ffmpeg line for the time being
<firewax> passing a file xml to mythfilldatabase --file 0 /file.xml
<rhpot1991_laptop> the point is to see if it runs via the user job since it seems to be running by hand
<firewax> i cant use any grabber in my country theres no listings for local channel and i can not code a grabber cause there`s no info for the listings
<laga> firewax: what is your country?
<firewax> dominican republic
<laga> i'm sure there is a website which provides EPG listings for the dominican republic?
<firewax> the only one is tvguide
<firewax> for international channels
<firewax> theres nothing for local channels. i will need to write the xml on a file right?
<laga> yeah
<firewax> with channel info, program info etc etc etc
<laga> well, maybe you can use one of the existing grabbers to get international channels at least?`
<firewax> im having trouble writing that
<firewax> yeah laga i can use the tv_grab_ar for some international channels, but what i really need its local tv
<firewax> i have all the channels schedules in a spreadsheet
<firewax> i need to convert it to a xml file, there`s where im having issues
<firewax> i have read the xmltv xmlfile format and it doesnt work eighter
<laga> if you use perl, it's very easy to write the file using the XMLTV libraries.
<laga> reading the spreadsheet will be harder
<laga> is it excel? or openoffice?
<firewax> excel
<firewax> im a perl novice
<firewax> i can transcribe it to a text document
<firewax> i have channel name, channel number, program, start time, stop time, program desc.
<firewax> nothing else
<laga> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-pexcel/ <- firewax maybe that can help you
<firewax> thanks laga
<laga> doesn't look too bad
<Rimers> hi all, got a slight problem here, all dns on my mythbuntu have stopped working
<firewax> let me find the xmltv libraries manual
<Rimers> I can connect to it via SSH but i cant ping from it and i cant resolve dns
<laga> firewax: man XMLTV
<laga> firewax: where did you get that spreadsheet?
<laga> firewax: it looks like there is also XML::Excel, not sure how suitable that is for your needs
<firewax> i made the spreadsheet
<famicom> I FUCKING FINALLY GOT SMOOTH 1080p HDTV PLAYBACK
<famicom> :d
<famicom>  :D :D:D:D
<laga> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<laga> congratulations, tho
<Rimers> Laga have you got any knowlage of networking in ubuntu? I can ping localhost/localip but nothing else, there is no dns working as far as i can see
<laga> Rimers: check /etc/resolv.conf
<Rimers> got the same servers listed as im using here
<laga> check the logs?
<laga> firewall going nuts?
 * laga gone to test the alternate disk
<tgm4883> ok
<sebrock> 2 days left right ... ;)
<riddlebox> if I downloaded the RC yesterday, and there were issues when installing it, with HAL, is it updated today with the fix?
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, there isn't a new RC release today
<riddlebox> dang, I was hoping on like a daily build or something
<tgm4883_laptop> working on it ;)
<riddlebox> ahh cool
<tgm4883_laptop> would you like to test it?
<riddlebox> I would
<tgm4883_laptop> 32 or 64 bit
<riddlebox> cause I had to do alot last night to get that RC up and I am not convinced it installed all correctly
<riddlebox> 32
<tgm4883_laptop> alright, let me see if i can get a link
<riddlebox> sweet!
<riddlebox> do you know if it has the latest v4l drivers, cause my PCTV HD PCI card works with those drivers
<tgm4883_laptop> which card?
<riddlebox> PCTV HD PCI card
<riddlebox> I worked with steven toth from the linuxtv.org mailing list and we got the card working, I even have the remote working
<tgm4883_laptop> what are the latest version drivers?
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, are you registered on freenode?
<riddlebox> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> see pm
<slundell> Are there any mythbuntu 7.10->8.04 upgrade howtos?
<darthanubis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tgm4883_laptop> the official mythbuntu documentation is not ready yet
<laga> echo "pray!" >> ~/dev/mythbuntu/documentation/upgrading.tex
<laga> ;)
 * rhpot1991_laptop wonders wtf is wrong with people
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.wyff4.com/news/15948849/detail.html
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh woops, meant the paste that in the other channel
<riddlebox> tgm4883_laptop, you around?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<riddlebox> installing now
<tgm4883_laptop> for a few minutes anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll have to go home in about 20 minutes
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully sooner
<riddlebox> I just did the standard install
<tgm4883_laptop> <- is hungry
<riddlebox> ahh what do you do for a living?
<tgm4883_laptop> at school
<riddlebox> ahh I see
<riddlebox> do you recommend using aptitude to install any packages? or apt?
<tgm4883_laptop> i myself use apt-get or synaptic
<tgm4883_laptop> going home now
<tgm4883_laptop> back in about 20 minutes
<riddlebox> ok
<riddlebox> ok moment of truth, lets see how the RC is doing, hopefully it is better than before
<BobSlob> anyone experiencing horrible playback with 8.04?
<BobSlob> the picture is "choppy" as hell on live tv
<BobSlob> possible qt4 issue?\
<laga> 8.04 does not have qt4
<laga> try adjusting your deinterlacer
<BobSlob> i see
<BobSlob> i have... virtually every configuration possible
<riddlebox> BobSlob, I am testing out the RC1 beta right now and just started watching a dvd it is good, and live tv was smooth with a pvr-500
<laga> do you get hdtv? h.264?
<BobSlob> nope.. all analog
<BobSlob> with pvr150s
<BobSlob> riddlebox: analog tv?
<riddlebox> BobSlob, yes, pvr-500 is like two pvr-150's
<BobSlob> what settings are you using?
<riddlebox> all default
<BobSlob> i mean, i have a c2d 2.13, 2gb ram, sataII drive, 6800gt pcie
<BobSlob> it shouldnt be that slow -=
<BobSlob> =D
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, pig
<tgm4883_laptop> ping
<riddlebox> yeah I have a 2.6ghz with 1gb ram it is working
<riddlebox> fine
<riddlebox> tgm4883, you want me to pm?
<BobSlob> i've tried both the restricted and offical nvidia drivers
<riddlebox> I am using nvidia as well
<mxpower> hey all, i have a quick question that Im sure has been asked before, but I cant find/search for a definative answer
<riddlebox> tgm4883, everything is working great, I did a default install, my pvr-500 is working fine, I just need to upgrade the linuxtv drivers and add the new firmware and my hd card should work
<mxpower> is there an easy way to mount iso images through the frontend of mythtv? I have most of my dvd's backed up as iso's and wondering if this is possible without repeating command line items?
<tgm4883_laptop> which card is it?
<tgm4883_laptop> mxpower, use mythvideo
<mxpower> ty, will look that up now :)
<avon_> My Haupp. wintv-hvr-1600 works pretty well when using the latest beta cx18 drivers:  'mplayer /dev/video0' plays the analog NTSC mpeg2 stream flawlessly (both audio and video) and changing channels works with 'ivtv-tune'.  But after I configured the card on MythTV backend (on Mythbuntu along with SchedulesDirect pguide) as a PVR-x50 (as recommended by this ivtv-users mailing list posting:  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/iv
<avon_> tv/users/37903?search_string=cx18%20mythtv;#37903 ), I am getting only video on both LiveTV and Recordings.  When I playback one of the recordings using mplayer, mplayer report that the stream has no audio.  So I'm pretty sure its got nothing to do with the volume setting.  Has anybody with a hvr-1600 experienced this?
<avon_> * http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/users/37903?search_string=cx18%20mythtv;#37903
<mxpower> tgm4883_laptop - I take it mythvideo isnt installed by default in mythtv and I need to run sudo apt-get install mythvideo ?
<tgm4883_laptop> how did you install>
<mxpower> mythbuntu 7.10 iso
<tgm4883_laptop> standard install?
<mxpower> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> should be installed by default
<mxpower> so instead of running mythtv front end, run mythvideo?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> run the frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> first
<tgm4883_laptop> where are your dvd iso's stored?
<mxpower> currently, they are on a separate server, but i have no problem loading them on the local share that the mythbuntu box is on
<tgm4883_laptop> well you can share them via NFS or samba
<mxpower> they are currently shared on a server, just dont know how to load them into mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what dir are they mounted in?
<mxpower> would be 192.168.3.115\shared\images
<mxpower> they arent mounted, just sitting in a folder on a fileserver
<tgm4883_laptop> are you mounting them in fstab?
<mxpower> no
<tgm4883_laptop> from command line?
<tgm4883_laptop> post the command you use to mount the server share on the mythbox
<mxpower> not mounted, was looking for a solution that i can browse to that share and just play the iso's or load the iso's
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> on the seperate server, how is it shared?
<riddlebox> tgm4883_laptop, did you get my message
<BobSlob> so with an nvidia card, fresh install... should i use the restricted drivers, or download envy and have it install the nvidia ones?
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, in the pm?
<riddlebox> tgm4883_laptop, yeah
<riddlebox> BobSlob, I used the nvidia drivers that mythbuntu had in the install
<mxpower> tgm4883_laptop, no rush. I have a NAS (linux based) fileserver that i use to store my iso's on.
<tgm4883_laptop> mxpower, ok genericallly, this is what you need to do.  If you need more specific instructions let me know
<tgm4883_laptop> mxpower, the iso's need to show up in /var/lib/mythtv/videos/
<tgm4883_laptop> then we will have mythvideo scan that directory for videos
<tgm4883_laptop> then you will be able to just select which one to watch
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo can handle iso's just fine
<mxpower> perfect,i didnt know that
<tgm4883_laptop> alternatively you can tell mythvideo to look somewhere else for the iso's but i like this way better
<ahave> can someone remind me the location of the frontend log files?
<tgm4883> ahave, all log files are kept in /var/log
<ahave> tgm4883, thanks
<tgm4883> mythtv log files are kept in a directory in there
<avon_> ls /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log*
<tgm4883> so /var/log/mythtv
<tgm4883> yes
<avon_> My Haupp. wintv-hvr-1600 works pretty well when using the latest beta cx18 drivers:  'mplayer /dev/video0' plays the analog NTSC mpeg2 stream flawlessly (both audio and video) and changing channels works with 'ivtv-tune'.  But after I configured the card on MythTV backend (on Mythbuntu along with SchedulesDirect pguide) as a PVR-x50 (as recommended by this ivtv-users mailing list posting:  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/iv
<avon_>  tv/users/37903?search_string=cx18%20mythtv;#37903 ), I am getting only video on both LiveTV and Recordings.  When I playback one of the recordings using mplayer, mplayer report that the stream has no audio.  So I'm pretty sure its got nothing to do with the volume setting.  Has anybody with a hvr-1600 experienced this? http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/users/37903?search_string=cx18%20mythtv;#37903
<ahave> is there a way i can speed up the program guide browsing? i takes 10secs to change channels sometimes (not always)
<tgm4883> avon_, at least on my screen, your link gets broken up on 2 lines and is impossible to follow
<avon_> try: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/users/37903?search_string=cx18%20mythtv;#37903
<avon_> or goto: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/users/  and search for "cx18 mythtv" and click the first search result
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-23
<avon_> actually after I start using mythtv on my hvr-1600, it somehow screws up sound so that I can't use it when running mplayer.  But if I restart and run mplayer on /dev/video0, I get audio playing right again...
<BobSlob> hmm
<BobSlob> i just reinstalled 7.10... but for some reason my live tv is black and white, but onscreen display and menus are color
<MythbuntuGuest94> hello all
<MythbuntuGuest94> quick question for you
<BobSlob> I have VNC setup on my mythtv box... is it possible to set it to a different user, so i dont interfere with what mythtv is doing?
<BobSlob> basically remote desktop for linux =P
<MythbuntuGuest24> i have a backend that is only accessable through ssh, (no keyboard or monitor) for some reason its ip address changed, is there an easy way to change it back to the one it was?
<MythbuntuGuest24> im hoping this will also fix mythweb, which stoped working as well
<fufldufl> hi. weird problem with a mythbuntu setup that has been working fine for a few months. problem cropped up upon addition of a ralink wifi card (rt61pci module)
<fufldufl> with the wifi card in, live TV doesn't work
<fufldufl> take out the wifi card and live TV starts working again
<fufldufl> anyone have any idea what might be going on here or, better yet, any idea how to fix it?
<fufldufl> i.e., make it so that I can watch live TV with the wifi card present in the machine?
<fufldufl> i can watch recordings just fine with the wifi card in
<fufldufl> but live TV don't work no way no how
<darthanubis> superm1, I'm going to file thi sas a bug against mythexport
<superm1> file what?
<superm1> i just uploaded rhpot1991's changes for mythexport
<darthanubis> yeah it would not execute from job line
<superm1> did you talk to rhpot1991 about it already?
<darthanubis> yeah
<darthanubis> we fixed why mythtv user could not write to the export dir
<darthanubis> but the job line would not run even after that
<darthanubis> let me get the output for you
<darthanubis> have to ssh to the other box, one sec
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d7ad500e8
<Tuv0k> superm1, ^^
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: did you ever test it via a bash script like I said
<rhpot1991> I still maintain that you have user permission problems
<superm1> Tuv0k, i'm not sure about that.  rhpot1991 is the ony to talk to
<Tuv0k> I never learned to script
<superm1> i dont know much about his mythexport magic
<Tuv0k> I've have the book open to the scripting chapter
<Tuv0k> !/bin/sh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/sh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhpot1991> also did I have you run mythexport by hand, if so what were the results?
<Tuv0k> then I'm lost
<Tuv0k> they are in that pastebin above
<rhpot1991> well did you ever get one to work without the IO error
<rhpot1991> I recall you getting something to work at some point, that was days ago though
<Tuv0k> yeah when we used the debug after the job line
<rhpot1991> do you remember what recording that was?
<Tuv0k> one I deleted. But it the same no matter the recording
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d1c3f1aea
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d7de6947c
<rhpot1991> both those links are dead
<darthanubis> k
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/m1b318abb
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/m45414762
<darthanubis> that last link worked before without the "USING"
<rhpot1991> do another debug and find one that works running the ffmpeg line, then run mythexport (by hand) on it and see what happens
<rhpot1991> got too many variables that could be wrong at this point, need to trim them down
<rhpot1991> then go and mark that recording so it doesn't expire so we can use it for more testing later
<Tuv0k> we've been through this before, I'll do it again
<rhpot1991> I'd like to be sure
<Tuv0k> that's fine, I appreciate the diligence because I need this
<Tuv0k> I have a previous show transcoding atm I have to wait :/
<rhpot1991> just let me know
<rhpot1991> you can send me an email off about it if I am not in here, you will find my email in the wiki
<Tuv0k> k
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991, debug failed again
<Tuv0k> yhis one fails from cli as well
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991, /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1059_20080422030000.mpg: I/O error occured
<Tuv0k> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<Tuv0k> found one that works
<Tuv0k> does your mythexport work on .nuvs?
<Tuv0k> also is mythexport supposed to replace mythtranscode?
<Tuv0k> and where does nuvexport come in to play
<Tuv0k> and why is it I can't get a comment on nuvexport one way or the other?
<rhpot1991> I don't know that it doesn't work on nuv's
<rhpot1991> what kind of comments?
<rhpot1991> mythexport exports your recordings for a portable device, nuvexport can do this as well, though I believe it lacks the mpeg meta date features
<rhpot1991> mythtranscode is completely different
<cann> morning ppl =) .. iam fiddling with mythweb and i cant get the music part to work. i have no authentication (i use openvpn to access it) still the the media player just skip through the songs on the playlist. i have tried windows media player, vlc, mplayer , realplayer and totem in linux all with the same results. anyone have any tips about what can be wrong ?
<Merlin83b> I've been using MythTV for ages, but the time has come to build a new box.  I'm thinking of using mythbuntu, and want to do so tonight, but am aware that 8.04 final will be out very soon.  Will it be easy to upgrade from RC to final?
<pdragon> RC to final with the last version was very smooth for me
<pdragon> but, if you haven't started yet, I'd wait. 8.04 is released tomorrow
<pdragon> or, if you just want to see what it's like, won't hurt installing tonight and playing around. The do a clean install once final is out :)
<Merlin83b> Patience you say?  Nah, sounds boring :)
<Merlin83b> If upgrading last time round was good, I reckon I'll install and then try to upgrade tomorrow or whenever final comes out :)
<frink__> mythtv 8.04 tomorrow?
<Merlin83b> Ubuntu 8.04 tomorrow.
<Merlin83b> And from mythbuntu.org:
<Merlin83b> The final release will be released on or shortly after the Ubuntu 8.04 release.
<selkies> Is there a generally recommended HD/PVR-capable tuner card for setting up a set top box?
<selkies> I'm poking around in the supported hardware and everything's saying there's some issue with the card somewhere. Not sure if that's just user error or what.
<rhpot1991_laptop> not currently, the hauppauge hd pvr should fix that in the future
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be able to try firewire for your STB
<selkies> Hm, is the wintv hvr950 any good?
<selkies> I guess I'm not familiar with HD encoding so I have no clue what `not tuning QAM' implies.
<darthanubis> rhpot1991_laptop, found a video it worked on, you get my messages above?
<rhpot1991_laptop> darthanubis: nope, want to repeat it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> not on the same computer as lasternight
<darthanubis> sure
<darthanubis> one sec
<rhpot1991_laptop> also are you sure you have nuv videos, I was under the assumption that they ended in .nuv and yours seem to be ending in .mpg
<Tuv0k> well the ones that end in .nuv are not working
<Tuv0k> the mpg I tried worked
<Tuv0k> so did the last mpg
<Tuv0k> but all .nuvs fail
<Tuv0k> nothing runs from the job line
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: ah, I think I might know something about that
<rhpot1991_laptop> show me dpkg -l mythexport |grep ^ii
<rhpot1991_laptop> get the version from there
<Tuv0k>  mythexport   1.0-0ubuntu1
<rhpot1991_laptop> you are hardy right?
<Tuv0k> yup
<rhpot1991_laptop> the user job for the mpg's worked though?
<Tuv0k> no
<Tuv0k> no jobs work
<Tuv0k> at all
<Tuv0k> they last 1 sec
<Tuv0k> claim to be completed
<rhpot1991_laptop> well they will always complete, failure or not
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think you have 2 issues
<Tuv0k> ??
<Tuv0k> yeah I do
<Tuv0k> 1.nuvexport does not pull file names from the database
<Tuv0k> 2.mythexport does not work on .nuvs and never from job level
<Tuv0k> /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1059_20080422030000.mpg: I/O error occured Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<Tuv0k> 3.My database maybe toasted
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991_laptop, seems like you stopped before you laid out the two issues?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: send me an email I'll respond on there
<Tuv0k> I'm filing a bug report, you can reply there
<Tuv0k> apparently we need more help
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/221053
<Tuv0k> thats attached to email
<Tuv0k> I don't know why you want to keep it on the hush hush?
<zabadapp> oo, nice homepage!
<laga> yes
<laga> it's shiny
<slundell> x11vnc keeps crashing on me, is it a known issue? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7879/
<a1fa> anybody else experiencing wierd remote issues
<a1fa> like, frontend going out of focus
<a1fa> and then 5min later, keys catch-up
<a1fa> speaking of which, my ff doesnt work anymore
<a1fa> streamzap
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-24
<superm1> slundell, x11vnc doesnt do that
<superm1> that would be vnc4server
<pdragon> hmm... how do you set LiveTV to use a specific storage group?
<pdragon> i set the LiveTV storage group up in the backend setup, but it's still recording to the default location
<pdragon> nm... figured that out
<jakeotr> f
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: you here?
<darthanubis> yes
<rhpot1991> I wanted you to email me cause I had to leave IRC
<rhpot1991> nothing secretive
<rhpot1991> add my PPA to your sources
<rhpot1991> there is a bug fix applied to them that should fix your nuv issue
<darthanubis> sweet!
<rhpot1991> provided nuv work on with it, I only have mpeg2 hardware so I never tested them
<rhpot1991> I heard word about ffmpeg (for flash in mythweb) not working with nuv though, so the same problem might happen here
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, I was frustrated man...:/
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, I did add a pps for mythtv that superm1  gave me a while back that I had unchecked for some reason
<darthanubis> thought it'd help but it did not
<darthanubis> I wonder if your is different
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> let me get it for you
<rhpot1991> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rhpot1991/ubuntu hardy main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/rhpot1991/ubuntu hardy main
<rhpot1991> that didn't paste well
<rhpot1991> should be a break in bettween them
<superm1> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rhpot1991/ubuntu hardy main
<superm1> just need that part really
<rhpot1991> superm1: true
<blkorpheus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu << superm1 game me that
<blkorpheus> I forget what the issue was then?
<blkorpheus> think thats back before .21 was out
<blkorpheus> er became final
<superm1> dont use that an more
<superm1> you dont need it
<Tuv0k> k
 * Tuv0k deletes it
<Tuv0k> I have basically in synaptic all of myth as "local or obsolete"?!?
<Tuv0k> that can't be good?
<Tuv0k> I have 0.21.0+fixes17081(now)
<Tuv0k> I have 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3 (hardy)
<Tuv0k> 0.21.0+fixes17081-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1 (now)
<PlaneRacer> hi
<PlaneRacer> is myth supports nexus-s cards?
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991, I think its ffmpeg
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: doesn't surprise me :(
<rhpot1991> maybe search the forums for ffmpeg + nuv info
<rhpot1991> your mpeg's should work though, so thats another issue
<rhpot1991> I have heard mencoder can do nuv, so if you want to mess with that and make some working command lines I can add them in the next cycle
<Tuv0k> /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1061_20080422190000.mpg: I/O error occured Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<Tuv0k> file is truncated and/or corrupted?
<rhpot1991> you gots busted files or ones that ffmpeg doesn't like at least
<rhpot1991> you verified it exists and so on?
<rhpot1991> cause the bug will s/nuv/mpg/ on you
<Tuv0k> the file is there
<Tuv0k> EVERYTHING else is perfect besides these two issues
<Tuv0k> great functionality I'm missing out on without these exports
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: I suspect when you find out the issue with ffmpeg all else will be fixed
<rhpot1991> not much I can do about it though, without knowing what your problem is
<Tuv0k> if mythtranscode was actucally better than what it is, there'd be no need for exporters
<Tuv0k> I using the ffmpeg that everyone is using , from the mediabuntu for hardy repos
<rhpot1991> good
<Tuv0k> just checked, and the regualr hardy ffmpeg is the same
<rhpot1991> but still you have some issue with it
<rhpot1991> doesn't like your files for some reason
<Tuv0k> I'm getting ready to compile it from source
<Tuv0k> I was wondering if mythtranscode was mangling the files some how?
<Tuv0k> but that would not explain the mpgs
<rhpot1991> did you transcode them all?
<Tuv0k> then I thought maybe my database
<Tuv0k> no
<rhpot1991> I do raw mpeg2 and leave them as is
<rhpot1991> though I have done mpeg2 lossless from mythtranscode and they worked as well
<Tuv0k> some I plained to stream, and nuv don't stream
<Tuv0k> why losseless is the file smaller
<Tuv0k> I only transcode to save space
<rhpot1991> lossless means no quality loss
<rhpot1991> I did that to cut commercials
<Tuv0k> I know
<rhpot1991> before exporting
<Tuv0k> ah
<Tuv0k> thats what I wanted as well
<rhpot1991> I should check and see if I can do ipod chapter points again
<Tuv0k> transcoding nonlossless to then export without commercials
<Tuv0k> smaller files without commercials
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: just transcode to lossless (if non lossless is a problem), cause you are reducing the size when you export
<Tuv0k> yeah
<rhpot1991> I don't fully trust the commflagging though
<Tuv0k> if I only could get the export to work, that'd be perfect
<rhpot1991> so when I do that I check them by hand before transcoding
<Tuv0k> I notice some networks flag great
<Tuv0k> others try to creep commercials in on the program
<rhpot1991> I notice problems when shows show you a final ending and it thinks its still commercials the most
<rhpot1991> that or weather delays, they screw everything up
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: if you make a small test recording I could mess with that
<Tuv0k> ok
<Tuv0k> a small mpg
<rhpot1991> schedule something like a 1 or 2 minute recording and see if you can email it to me
<Tuv0k> mpg nuv or both?
<rhpot1991> both would work I guess
<rhpot1991> see what the file size is first
<rhpot1991> I think gmail has a 10 meg limit
<rhpot1991> might need to try and compress it
<rhpot1991> if not then I can try to find somewhere that you can dump them
<rhpot1991> gonna head to bed now, if you can email them do it if not then I'll talk to you about it later
<Tuv0k> k
<Tuv0k> night thx
<PlaneRacer> is myth supports nexus-s cards?
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991, think I nailed it!
<Tuv0k> ffmpeg does not have libfaac support enabled
<Tuv0k> so I compiled the support in
<Tuv0k> also mythexport calls "aac" when it should call "libfaac". With those two changes, even .nuv transcodes!
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/221053
<Tuv0k> there are three other duplicates of this bug
<Tuv0k> which one is marked wish list
<bbqninja> Hello, is anyone around who would know why .21 got pushed to "deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main
<bbqninja> " ?
<bbqninja> chatter on the mailling list implied that 7.10 would stick at .20.2, but as of last night it wants to upgrade (and it appears some packages aren't fully there)
<bbqninja> (I do NOT have gutsy-backports enabled)
<emja> can someone please point me to a reasonable menu editing guide/howto? http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Menu_theme_development_guide is lacking
<emja> if not, how do I execute the internal player from a custom menu, presumably via the JUMP menu directive?
<pdragon> Ran an update last night, which included a lot of plugin updates, and now mythweb won't work anymore. Getting the error
<pdragon> "Database Access Denied - You are most likely receiving this message because you have failed to configure mythweb's database login info. Please see INSTALL for instructions."
<pdragon> tried re-running the mythweb configuration but it still gives the same error
<pdragon> any ideas?
<kemotaha> anyone know when the 8.04 iso is going to be released?
<laga> kemotaha: in a few hours.
<kemotaha> thx
<tgm4883> laga: always giving people false hope ;)
<laga> muhaha
<frink__> kemotaha: I already upgraded to the 8.04 RC, then to upgrade to the real one is a smaller incremental update
<kemotaha> frink__: I realize that, I am being forced to move my myth box due to hardware problems and the RC live CD didn't work for me.  That is why I ask.  I am trying the alternate CD as we speak
<laga> let me know how the altenate disk works for you
<kemotaha> Will do
<laga> kemotaha: are you using the RC?
<kemotaha> yeah
<laga> the "master backend" task won't work in the RC
<laga> it's fixed in the final
<kemotaha> Can I do a full install from the alternate?
<laga> no, you'll have to add the "backend role" later in the control centre
<Seeker`> is it possible to make lirc change the volume in alsa directly, rather than using the inbuilt mythtv volume control
<rambo3> isnt lirc changing volume directly ?
<Seeker`> rambo3: It sends the equivalent of  the volume key in mythtv at the moment
<Seeker`> rambo3: I want it to change the volume in every application, not just mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, have you tried changing the frontend from "internal volume control" to "master volume control"
<Seeker`> hmm
<Gast> Hello, i have one short question. Can i update my mythbuntu version atomatic? Or will be installed the ubuntu distri, because on the homepage the update dont stay there
<laga> what update doesn't stay there?
<Gast> the new mythbuntu... ubuntu have a new release
<laga> yeah, what's the problem with that?
<Gast> teher only stays the rc version
<laga> the final will be out in a few hours
<Gast> when i automatic update my mythbuntu 7.10, do sey installed the news mythbuntu version or the new ubuntu?
<laga> if your update your 7.10, you'll get mythbuntu 8.04
<Gast> ok the final version is released, but not on the side, yet?
<laga> Gast: die archive sind geschlossen, die pakete im endgültigen zustand, es ist quasi nur noch nicht auf der website
<Gast> ah ok danke für die infos dann weiß ich bescheid :)
<Maybelline> This may be a FAQ, but is it safe for me to update my 7.10 Mythbuntu to the 8.04, as shown in the Update Manager?
<sephtin> @laga: by upgrade, do you mean upgrade?  or dist-upgrade?
<laga> Maybelline: define "safe" :)
<laga> by the way, running "aptitude dist-upgrade" to go from one release to another is not recommended. use the update-manager
<Maybelline> Well, I've had the weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org repo for quite some time, and I've worked out all the kinks there.  But, now, in Update Manager, it shows that 8.04 is released.  I'm worried because the mythbuntu.org website still only shows that 8.04 is an RC, not released.
<laga> Maybelline: consider it final. except for one minor kink in mythbuntu-control-centre which will be fixed soon it's final
<laga> Maybelline: of course, having a backup doesn't hurt
<Maybelline> OK, cool.  Thanks.  You've helped me on more than one occasion, and I appreciate it.
<laga> did i? cool .)
<Gast> vielen dank noch einmal.... ich werde wieder gehen... tschüüüß
<Seeker`> I cant find where I am starting irexec :(
<MythbuntuGuest30> looking forward to the 8.04 release...
<MythbuntuGuest30> Anything change since the rc?
<laga> just some bug fixes
<MythbuntuGuest30> cool, how long after release does mythbuntu usually arrive?
<laga> give it one or two hours
<kemotaha> laga, FYI the alternate CD seems to be working
<laga> kemotaha: great
<darthanubis> bug 6366
<darthanubis> bug #6366
<darthanubis> !bug #6366
<darthanubis> ?
<laga> darthanubis: patience
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> never takes that long
 * Seeker` wnats lirc to be able to execute command line stuff only when certain applications are open
<laga> Seeker`: bash script? ;)
<Seeker`> laga: not exactly sure about how to go about doing it
<laga> if ps ax | grep name > /dev/null; then run-my-command; fi
<laga> or something like that
<darthanubis> bug #6366
<darthanubis> its only broken here for some reason
<laga> maybe it's not enabled here
<pdragon> ubuntu forums slow today. damn ubuntu being too popular for its own good :)
<hugolp> pdragon:  today www.ubuntu.com wasnt loading at some moments
<Seeker`> laga: It would appear it is possible to do it with modes in .lircrc
<riddlebox> can anyone compile the latest v4l drivers on the hardy version?
<pdragon> laga: you still around?
<laga> yes
<pdragon> think i found what caused the problem i posted about in the forum, but not sure how to fix it
<laga> pdragon: what is it?
<pdragon> the .htaccess file in /var/www/mythweb is a symlink to  /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess. That original file was deleted
<pdragon> rerunning the setup isn't recreating it either
<laga> what setup?
<laga> oh.
<pdragon> dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<laga> i dont think .htaccess is supposed to existr
<laga> oh
<laga> i have that file, too
<laga> well, the broken symlink.
<pdragon> so that's not what's causing it then?
<laga> i don't know. try removing .htaccess
<laga> and probably reload apache
<pdragon> nope
<pdragon> still not working
<laga> pdragon: can you pastebin /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb.conf? make sure to remove your password
<pdragon> sure one sec
<pdragon> http://pastebin.com/d29d5223
<laga> #
<laga>             setenv db_password      "#######"
<laga> ^^ i assume you edited that?
<pdragon> yep :)
<laga> good :)
<laga> did it match what you had in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<pdragon> no, they didn't match... and i think i just pasted the wrong one to the wrong file >.<
<laga> pdragon: wait..
<pdragon> but, i hadn't changed any of that stuff
<laga> ok
<pdragon> and it was working before the update
<laga> do you still have the old pass in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<pdragon> no, that's what i just overwrote and i save/quit before i realized it
<pdragon> dumbass
<pdragon> that password in mysql.txt saved anywhere else i can get to via an ssh terminal?
<laga> yeah
<laga> wait a sec
<tgm4883_laptop> ~/.mythtv/
<pdragon> i remember the first two letters, so i'll know it if i see it
<laga> echo "get mythtv/mysql_mythtv_password" | debconf-communicate
<pdragon> that's just a symlink to the other one
<pdragon> that's giving back the password that was in mythweb.conf, not mysql.txt
<laga> pdragon: hum.
<laga> okay.
<laga> was that your master backend?
<laga> f, spilled some water
<pdragon> yeah, just one computer backend & frontend
<laga> brb
<pdragon> hehe np
<pdragon> found it in another file in ~/.mythtv
<pdragon> config.xml
<pdragon> thought he meant the mysql.txt file there
<laga> okay
<laga> re
<pdragon> that fixed it
<pdragon> got the original mysql.txt password into the mythweb.conf file
<pdragon> so, that update overwrote the .conf file with another password for some reason
<laga> so what exactly happened? your password was in config.xml?
<pdragon> the original one was yeah. i copied it out of there and put it back in mysql.txt
<pdragon> and then put that password into mythweb.conf
<pdragon> now mythweb works
<laga> pdragon: i'd recommend that you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common and put the "new" password in there
<laga> or it'll break on the next update.
<laga> still odd.
<pdragon> i'm reloading once final is out. i've been running 8.04 on a spare harddrive and still have my 7.10 on the original harddrive
<laga> final will be there real soon
<pdragon> hmm... so not sure how this broke actually
<pdragon> it either put a new password in mysql.txt (and everywhere else that password is) or it put a new one in mythweb.conf
<famicom> If you are doing a dist-upgrade
<pdragon> i'm not
<laga> pdragon: did you change the password for the mysql database manually at some point?
<famicom> i STRONGLY suggest you reinstalll
<pdragon> no, i did not laga
<laga> don't dist-upgrade, use update-manager
<pdragon> just ran an apt-get upgrade
<pdragon> or actually, ran the update manager
<pdragon> not apt on the command line
<pdragon> as soon as the update was done, i rebooted (kernel update) and then mythweb no longer worked
<laga> pdragon: here's what i think has happened:
<famicom> laga update manager is dist upgrade
<laga> pdragon: when mythweb is configured, the password etc is taken from the debconf database instead of mysql.txt. somehow you changed the password in mythtv and in the mysql database or you entered something wrong when configuring the mythtv-common package
<laga> famicom: "aptitude dist-upgrade" is not "update-manager"
<famicom> could be
<famicom> I don't use most added ubuntu tools
<famicom> they're too fragile
<pdragon> laga: i've done multiple updates on this machine to the mythtv packages without problems until now, though
<famicom> I've had some really relaly weird quircks
<laga> 17:45 < laga> ogra: btw, why? does update-manager add specific hacks?
<laga> 17:45 < ogra> laga, tons, yes
<laga> 17:45 < ogra> laga, every failure that showed up in a test during the last three months is covered by it
<laga> using update-manager might actually be a good idea :=)
<laga> when i dist-upgraded my hardy box, i had to run it three times to be up to date
<laga> which introduced interesting levels of breakage between these runs
<laga> i'll probably keep using dist-upgrade just because i can, though ;)
<pdragon> well, looking forward to final then. :) got me a nice new upgraded computer for my backend
<pdragon> which is also my main frontend
<laga> does anyone here have a fast box to seed some torrents?
<pdragon> upgraded my gaming computer and made my old gamer my dvr
<laga> pdragon: my normal computer is also my frontend ;)
<pdragon> oh, i use all my computers as frontends. my backend is the one hooked up to my living room tv and stereo tho
<pdragon> i don't have a fast connection, but i can help seed
<pdragon> seeding 8.04 desktop and server now too :)
<laga> pdragon: if you can, it'd be good to file a bug about the mythweb problem.. i can't guarantee it'll be fixed, but i've seen these problems often enough that i want to try to get them fixed
<laga> pdragon: we need a fast connection for an initial seed the mythbuntu disks. i guess we need to wait for tgm4883_laptop to get home ;)
<pdragon> hehe ok. just say when it's up and i'll download it as well :)
<pdragon> bug reported
<laga> pdragon: great, thanks
<pdragon> now maybe i'll finally sit down and get a remote working. just been using a wireless keyboard :p
<jayshotta> Hey guys im trying the RC for mythbuntu I have 2 sata 250 on a rosewill card set to Raid 0 but it keeps showing me 2 drives at install time
<laga> jayshotta: it's probably a softraid
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, sounds like softraid
<jayshotta> what can I do to get it to span to 500gb
<tgm4883_laptop> either setup storage groups or mdadm
<laga> or lvm
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<laga> that'll desync your "raid" array, though
<laga> so be careful if you use windows on there
<jayshotta> I was gonna try LVM but how do I set the second drive as apart of volume
<jayshotta> Couldnt find any useful guides
<kemotaha> jayshotta: the program you want is dmraid
<jayshotta> ok ima google it
<kemotaha> only use it though if you need to keep it as a raid on the "hw" level
<kemotaha> for example if you dual boot or access the drives from windows
<kemotaha> otherwise use LVM or a software raid, or just use storage groups
<jayshotta> this is strickly for mythbuntu box
<laga> i'd recommend storage grousp
<laga> groups*
<jayshotta> where can I find dmraid ?
<laga> less data loss if one disk fails :)
<jayshotta> How u go about setting storage groups
<laga> jayshotta: it's an option in mythtv
<laga> you just add two directories to store recordings
<kemotaha> dmraid is a package for Ubuntu.  but go with laga's suggestion.
<laga> and that's it
<jayshotta> So just install on mythtv on primary drive then add extra drive there
<jayshotta> Its almost done installing on first drive bout to reboot
<jayshotta> Is there a special install for Storage gropus
<laga> no
<kemotaha> nope it is a feature in myth .21
<laga> you need to mount your second drive
<laga> there are probably a thousand ways to do that, but i don't know if a nice gUI utility is included in mythbuntu
<laga> i'm sure someone in here can tell you how they did that
<jayshotta> ooh ok Ima need some help with it
<jayshotta> Anyone in here can assist me in setting up Storage groups im running 8.04 RC of mythbuntu
<LeeSharp> What is the current debate on 64bit vs 32bit?
<laga> what was the previous debate?
<LeeSharp> I have been away from Myth for a while and back then 64 bit linux was considered unusable to problimatic.  I am about to install to a new system.  Which way should I go with 8.04 mythubuntu?
<laga> amd64 should be OK unless you want flash (which usually works) or some w32codecs (often not needed anymore, at least not for me).
<laga> often i386 will be sufficient, though. it's really your call :)
<LeeSharp> Well, I have a lot of old media, so win32codecs are kinda important...  But there is no major benefit to 64bit at this time?
<laga> it might be a bit more optimized, so if your box is close to the edge, amd64 might perform better
<laga> wrt w32codecs, are you sure you still need them with recent mplayer?
<c3rb3rus5> so i bet that this has been asked a few times today already, but when is the final mythbuntu 8.04 release?
<LeeSharp> Not sure, reallyu.  Just don't want to find out later. :)  Especially if there is no pressing reason to go 64.  I guess an E2180 with 2 gig and 500 gig SATA should be enough to make the difference minor...
<laga> c3rb3rus5: soon. :) give it a few hours. (i know i've been saying this for a few hours, but we've been having some porblems with the release process ;))
<c3rb3rus5> laga: gotcha
<LeeSharp> Does this mean the alt-installs on cdimage are not real yet?
<laga> LeeSharp: yup. although it'd be interesting to see some real benchmarks w/ mythbuntu
<laga> LeeSharp: they're real. as far as we're concerned, there's no release unless it's on our website :)
<c3rb3rus5> laga: would you recommend a clean install, or an upgrade... currently some things are not working for me like the channel icons automation, mytharchive, and streamiung over mythweb
<laga> LeeSharp: we're still updating mirrors and setting up torrents
<james_> hi
<c3rb3rus5> running 7.10 with myth .21
<laga> c3rb3rus5: try an upgrade, if it doesn't work you can still reinstall :)
<c3rb3rus5> true
<laga> there are also weekly builds for gutsy
<c3rb3rus5> bet the servers are slammed right now
<laga> but by all means, try hardy and report bugs if you find them :)
<laga> yeah, they are
<LeeSharp> The trackers keep falling down.  I have been seeding hardy all day, and the trackers are overloaded.
<laga> ouch
<laga> if even the trackers are overloaded than it's bad
<c3rb3rus5> anyone know if i can set a partition as /var/lib without formatting it using the installer
<LeeSharp> You see the seeders get to about 5000 and leechers get to about 6000, and it falls over.  Then comes back with 7 seeders. :)
<laga> c3rb3rus5: that's possible in the alt disk at least, it should be possible in the live disk too. i'd recommend you upgrade mysql manually, though. the database resides in /var/lib/mysql/ and mysql might not like just getting a database from an old version
<laga> LeeSharp: awesome :)
<james_> can someone help me with installing my Kworld ATSC 110 card for ATSC Antenna
<c3rb3rus5> laga: i'm talking about a clean install.  if i did a clean install and set a drive to mount as /car/lib wouldnt the installer just overwrite the /var/lib/mysql dir?
<c3rb3rus5> uh... /var not /car :-p
<laga> c3rb3rus5: is the drive which will be mounted as /var/lib/ supposed to be formatted?
<c3rb3rus5> james_: i have a KWorld ATSC 110, but i never got it up and running for analog.  I found out that firewire seems to work better for me for everything so i kinda justh ave it sitting there now
<c3rb3rus5> laga: well, the idea is to keep all my recordings (which reside in /var/lib/mythtv) without having to native export and then xfer them back and forth
<laga> c3rb3rus5: i don't think /var/lib/mysql will be overwritten.
<c3rb3rus5> hrm
<laga> c3rb3rus5: if you lose your database, you'll have to reimport your recordings manually
<james_> c3rb3rus5, I have 3 cards that are going to be used in mythtv. KWorld ATSC 110 (Antenna), Hauppage PVR-150 (Recording my game play from my TV-Out), Twinhan 103g (Satellite)
<c3rb3rus5> right, but if i do a native export it _should_ keep the metadata right?
<laga> c3rb3rus5: i think that's the point
<laga> or you can keep your database ;) (mysqldump and import afterwards)
<laga> or just do an ubuntu update ;)
<c3rb3rus5> i guess what i'm looking to do is just not have to transfer 90+ gigs to another computer when i might be able to carry ot over on the same machine
<c3rb3rus5> i'm gonna try the update first... but i have this feeling
<c3rb3rus5> james_: i don't have an antenna, so i can;t speak for the ATSC's setup for ATSC
<c3rb3rus5> james_: i was going to use it for QAM
<c3rb3rus5> for the record, bittorrent is great
<c3rb3rus5> because finding 1 MB/s + speeds from a mirror never happens
<james_> c3rb3rus5, that depends on your ISP. my ISP makes it so I can't seed any torrents
<c3rb3rus5> that sucks :(
<james_> gotta love AT&T
<LeeSharp> Transmission, the bittorrent client in Hardy, allows encrypted connections so you can seed on comcast...  I am on AT&T and seeding like crazy.
<james_> LeeSharp, I've got encryption on in Azureus
<laga> c3rb3rus5: i sometimes get > 2MB/s from cdimage.ubuntu.com, but that's very rare ;)
<laga> c3rb3rus5: and certainly not shortly after a release
<c3rb3rus5> hah, yea
<james_> LeeSharp, what port you use for your torrent program?
<LeeSharp> I use Transmissions default port, 51413
<jayshotta> Can anyone help me add a 250GB hdd to my Mythbuntu 8.04 for extra storage
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-25
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: ubuntu ffmpeg doesn't have aac, you need the one from medibuntu
<jayshotta> envy on mythbuntu is real nice
<c3rb3rus5> envy... the movie?
<jayshotta> no it gets the Nvidia drivers
<c3rb3rus5> oh, right
<jayshotta> lets its full screen real clear quality
<laga> jayshotta: mythbuntu already has the restricted drivers
<jayshotta> I kno but it doesnt set TV to full sreen either 16:9 or 4:3 enzy sets it to fill the whole screen
<laga> ah, the drivers are probably outdated then
<c3rb3rus5> its too bad BT isnt used on the update servers...  i think
<jayshotta> could be but I rather those drivers
<jayshotta> Ok my mythbuntu is up wat can I do to add this extra drive to it now
<c3rb3rus5> dumb wuestion... can i upgrade from cd indtead of via synaptic?
<laga> c3rb3rus5: only from alternate disk. and i don't know. in theory, it's possible, but it was never tried for the mythbuntu disks
<c3rb3rus5> ok, we'll stay away from that approach then
<laga> too bad, i'd love to hear from someone who tried it :)
<c3rb3rus5> ,aybe i'll be brave... what the hell, right?
<c3rb3rus5> off to find the alternate install
<OpenMedia> jayshotta: Are you sure it isn't just an xorg.conf or nvidia-settings issue?
<laga> OpenMedia: hey steve ;)
<OpenMedia> Hi laga. Hows things.. Keeping busy with 8.04?
<laga> OpenMedia: yeah.. release will take another few hours, unfortunately
<OpenMedia> I'll be at UbuntuLive and OSCON again this year.
<OpenMedia> Got a speaker slot at OSCON.
<laga> nice
<OpenMedia> 8.04b is running well off a 4G USB stick as root.
<laga> nice
<OpenMedia> Any of the Dev's going to be a UB Live?
<laga> oops, repating myself there
<laga> not me, but maybe some others
<OpenMedia> superm1: is probably too busy with his new job..
<tgm4883_laptop> I might be there, but just as an attendie
<tgm4883_laptop> my loco team is strongly urging me to go
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: I'm put in a proposal for a Mythtv + Video BOF as part OSCON.
<OpenMedia> sorry s/I'm/I've/
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
 * tgm4883_laptop forsees an epic dual between UMC and Mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> they will make movies out of it
<OpenMedia> laga: Any last minute niggles with the 8.04 build.
<OpenMedia> tgm4883_laptop: Oh I agree.
<laga> yeah, like the matrix. only that neo starts spitting python backtraces halfway through the movie
<laga> oh, that was mean
<laga> OpenMedia: nothing critical i hope :)
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, i got to stop checking our mirrors every 5 minutes
<c3rb3rus5> forgive my ignorance... but what is UMC?
<tgm4883_laptop> Ubuntu Media Center
<c3rb3rus5> never heard of it... interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> c3rb3rus5, hasn't been released yet
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure when it plans on it
<tgm4883_laptop> but from what I've read, Ibex +1 maybe?
<tgm4883_laptop> +1 or +2
 * tgm4883_laptop could be waaaay offf
<c3rb3rus5> is it supposed to rival myth and have most of the same functionality?
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<OpenMedia> Using elisa etc
<tgm4883_laptop> same functionality, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> rival myth?
<OpenMedia> I was talking to Malcolm about it at UBLive last year
<c3rb3rus5> well... alternative to
<tgm4883_laptop> they did look at using mythtv (or mythbuntu) but IIRC went with elisa because It was python
<OpenMedia> Catch you later.. Gotta make our young one some lunch
<c3rb3rus5> i see
<superm1> OpenMedia, oh?
<superm1> proposal?
<superm1> accepted?
<jayshotta> Can anyone help me add a 250GB hdd to my Mythbuntu 8.04 for extra storage
<jayshotta> Im ripping all my dvd's to mythbuntu each take bout 3hrs but ima need more space
<pdragon> already have it plugged in?
<LeeSharp> jayshotta:  How did you set up your disk originally?  (LVM perhaps?)
<jayshotta> One sata standard install the second drive is ditached
<jayshotta> detached
<LeeSharp> How big is drive one?  How much is on your data directory?
<laga> LeeSharp: i think he just wants storage groups, nothing fancy
<jayshotta> Its a fresh install 2x 250SATA drives
<pdragon> may not even need a storage group if he's just using it for DVD ripping
<pdragon> going to be recording anything besides DVDs to this drive or just ripping DVDs?
<LeeSharp> Ick...  If it is very fresh, I would reinstall LVM to use both drives as a single filesystem.  But I may be overshooting the mark.  What are you trying to do?  Is your system "full" and you need more space?
<jayshotta> jsu ripping DVD
<jayshotta> I archive my shows n delete them after a while
<pdragon> no need to overcomplicate with LVM then if it's already installed and working
<laga> there is no need for LVM
<LeeSharp> In that cast, fire up gparted and format it, and mount it in /mnt with user permissions.
<tgm4883_laptop> jayshotta, IMO, you should do storage groups, then stick your dvd's on the second drive
<LeeSharp> In that case...
<c3rb3rus5> fetching file 1 of 784.... this might take a while
<jayshotta> I will do g parted and format n mount
<pdragon> jayshotta: install gparted with synaptic and then start it up to format it. I'd recommend XFS since there will be large file sizes
<jayshotta> what does storage group do ?
<pdragon> do you need a storage group for the DVD ripper?
<pdragon> i thought it was just a folder path
<jayshotta> I jus want to have enough space to have all my DVD's
<jayshotta> watever is easiest n simplest
<jayshotta> now I have a fresh 250 and an unformated 250 in system
<pdragon> ok. just start up gparted and format the unformated one with XFS and make a folder you'd like to mount it to
<pdragon> making the folder in their your home folder or the /opt directory would probably be a good place
<LeeSharp> c3rb3rus5: debtorrent FTW.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedPackageManagement
<pdragon> in your home folder i mean
<jayshotta> ok so /home/movies will do
<pdragon> well, in your user home folder i mean
<pdragon> /home/username/movies
<jayshotta> yeah
<jayshotta> so when current 250 is full how do I direct myth to  change to /home/username/movies to collect new movies so they are visible in Media library
<pdragon> hmm... i haven't ripped dvds in a while. anyone else know if it's the Archive File Settings path he'd want to set as that location?
<c3rb3rus5> so if i do an upgrade over the network will it be pulling anything differently then if i do it via the alternate install cd?
<MythbuntuGuest49> when does the new release emerge?! :)
<pdragon> can set the folder for Video files by going to Utilities/Setup -> Setup -> Media Settings -> Video Settings
<jayshotta> If LVM is less comlicated I am willing to try
<pdragon> -> General Settings
<jayshotta> ooh ok
<jayshotta> thank you so library will still see both sources of video file storage
<pdragon> so, you could actually do one of two things... you could mount the directory it's set to by default to your new drive
<pdragon> or you can set that folder to your custom location
<pdragon> no, it only sees one folder for video files
<jayshotta> thats wat i wanted to avoid I wanted when one 250 is fill to shift to the other so LVM sounds like only option to have one large drive
<pdragon> yeah, if you want one large drive, then you would need to do LVM
<jayshotta> How would i go that route
<jayshotta> I do have the alternate CD
<pdragon> personally, i have one hard drive for LiveTV & Recording and a second drive for everything else
<pdragon> i'm not sure how to do LVM myself, i've never done it
<jayshotta> Your setup is kings wat Im goin for
<jayshotta> but 250 with movies get filled quick really fast
<pdragon> yes it would. I have a 750GB for my second drive
<jayshotta> bout 1-2 gigs per movie
<pdragon> a 250 for my main
<jayshotta> not a bad Idea I might just go your route get a 750 myself and mount it then just transfer movie files over
<pdragon> might as well go for a 1TB :)
<jayshotta> I kno rite
<c3rb3rus5> hell, just buy a gigabit NAS and load it up with a few TB drives :-p
<jayshotta> the method you proposed is that your current config
<jayshotta> I have a 500GB nad but cannot get MYTH to see it
<jayshotta> its running freenas
<c3rb3rus5> wow.... the upgrade is downloading at 600 b/s
<c3rb3rus5> that is like 9 days to complete
<npurciful> server are jamed
<c3rb3rus5> i'm burning the alternate install disk
<jayshotta> Servers loadbalance been kicking in all day
<pdragon> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010150014+1035915133+103530090&name=800GB+and+higher
<c3rb3rus5> gonna update from that
<npurciful> it has been the sam for about 3 days now the Alt ISO
<jayshotta> prices are not bad
<c3rb3rus5> does that mean that its not a smart idea?  maybe upgrade another time?
<jayshotta> Servers are gonna be like that for atleast 3 days
<c3rb3rus5> after tonight, i wont have a chance to upgrade till at least mon
<npurciful> no it mean if you have a Alternate ISO and i was updated less than 3 days ago then i is probly the same
<c3rb3rus5> i just got it tonight
<c3rb3rus5> so i would hope
<npurciful> where you going to rysnc of jigdo?
<npurciful> s/of/or
<c3rb3rus5> i honestly dont know
<c3rb3rus5> i think rsync... i dont know what jigdo is
<npurciful> err my spelling sucks today
<npurciful> what iso do you have
<c3rb3rus5> ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<c3rb3rus5> got it over BT
<npurciful> how long ago did you get it
<c3rb3rus5> less then an hour
<npurciful> you downloaded it less than a hour ago?
<c3rb3rus5> yea
<npurciful> here check the md5sum 7d0ac92c56361949d099dd9337c975e7 *ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<npurciful> if it is the same upgrade from it
<npurciful> md5sum <isoimage>
<c3rb3rus5> does that work in win?
<npurciful> no
<bazzawill> when is mythbuntu 8.10 scheduled/likely for release??
<c3rb3rus5> oct?
<bazzawill> sorry 8.04
<npurciful> you will have to get a md5 tool
<c3rb3rus5> looking now
<pdragon> should be in the next day or so
<bazzawill> cool thanks
<c3rb3rus5> so is upgrading a mythbuntu install using an alternate 8.04 image gonna screw things up... maybe i should ask that before going forward
<npurciful> c3rb3rus5:  http://beeblebrox.org/hashtab/
<c3rb3rus5> ok
<c3rb3rus5> ye the hash checks out ok
<npurciful> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<npurciful> goto: Upgrading using the alternate CD/DVD
<c3rb3rus5> that is not gonna trash a mythbuntu install though... right?  basically i dont wanna end up losing mythtv
<pdragon> i'd wait... it won't be that long :p
<c3rb3rus5> haha
<c3rb3rus5> maybe its for the best
<npurciful> okay
<npurciful> well you know
<c3rb3rus5> my luck and previous track records with everything mythtv suggest that doing anything out of the ordinary will be catastrophic
<npurciful> heh, i have been running the alpha and beta then rc's it has been a bummping ride, the price i pay for cutting edge
<npurciful> i dump my database every hour in cause for failer
<npurciful> failure
<pdragon> yeah, my upgrade from 7.10 to alpha didn't go super smooth. backend kept crashing. so, installed beta on a second harddrive to test things then reloading final from scratch on my original drive
<pdragon> got a brand new box for my backend, so it's a good time to reload anyway :)
<npurciful> yeah done that too
<pdragon> yeesh... 5684 seeders for 8.04 desktop
<pdragon> woop... 4332... refresh was turned off. still, lotta people :)
<c3rb3rus5> i am currenly using a firewire card, as unput 3... i originally configured my kworld card as input 1, and firewire before i upgraded to .21 as input 2
<c3rb3rus5> i dont use the card anymore (analog sounds like chipmonks)
<c3rb3rus5> so i have only one tuner as card 3
<c3rb3rus5> also, mytharchive refuses to work when i try to export tv to dvd...
<c3rb3rus5> i'm thinkin a fresh reinstall might clear up some other issues too
<npurciful> c3rb3rus5: sound like your audio setting is off if it sound like the chipmonks
<c3rb3rus5> i was playing around with it for a good while
<c3rb3rus5> i finally gave up
<c3rb3rus5> haha
<c3rb3rus5> every once in a while firewire just stops working... although i think i found out how to solve that issue
<npurciful> there are setting in "capture card' in backend and settings in 'Recording profiles'
<c3rb3rus5> its very finicky :-p
<pdragon> i'm just glad i figured out how to get my spdif working on the new soundcard i got. woo for real surround sound now! :D
<c3rb3rus5> haha, nice
<pdragon> http://www.razerzone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=41
<npurciful> my was to and i had to got to each profile and hit enter though all the screens to get it to stop
<pdragon> got one of those for $49 off woot.com
<c3rb3rus5> npurciful: you had chipmunk sound too?
<npurciful> yeah
<npurciful> i have 4tuners
<c3rb3rus5> its like the audio is timescaled and stutters
<c3rb3rus5> so its chipmunks stutter, chipmunks, etc
<npurciful> that is sweet video and audio?
<c3rb3rus5> but since i have firewire working great, i guess i can't complain
<c3rb3rus5> yeam the vid and audio would stutter a little
<c3rb3rus5> s/yeam/yea,
<npurciful> c3rb3rus5: i spent days getting thing to work, i was about to shoot myself in the foot then it started working
<c3rb3rus5> haha
<c3rb3rus5> i bought the system feb of last year
<pdragon> yeah, i tried getting that sound card to work on 7.10 without much luck
<c3rb3rus5> put it together, had a hell of a time getting things to work
<pdragon> works right out of the box in 8.04 :D
<npurciful> so naturely i had to break it to fix it again
<c3rb3rus5> then firewire stopped working
<c3rb3rus5> and the system was dead
<c3rb3rus5> well
<c3rb3rus5> more or less
<c3rb3rus5> the card was not working, there is no fclear qam around here
<c3rb3rus5> so it sat for months
<c3rb3rus5> and then i tried it one day and the firewire gods were smiling upon me
<c3rb3rus5> i think overall i have installed about 15 different times altogether...resorted to trying vista mce once, and sage tv
<c3rb3rus5> maybe more then 15
<c3rb3rus5> its been painful
<c3rb3rus5> haha
<npurciful> heh, becomes easier
<c3rb3rus5> npurciful: yea.. once it works... i wanna bgreak things again.  never happy
<npurciful> ah, i back
<npurciful> i was checking out the AC-1 Gaming card
<c3rb3rus5> whats that?
<pdragon> the one i linked
<c3rb3rus5> right
<pdragon> fantastic sound!
<pdragon> put in Star Wars Ep 2 to test it out
<c3rb3rus5> honestly, i never really noticed a difference between decent onboard sound and a soundcard...
<c3rb3rus5> then again i dont have surround speakers..
<pdragon> the optical surely helps
<npurciful> yeah i love my Audigy Platium cost me 329.99 like 6 years ago
<pdragon> yeah i have it hooked up to a 5.1 receiver
<npurciful> yeah all sound goes though my 5.1 sound system
<npurciful> AC-1 looks like a emu10k1 chip
<pdragon> that card definitely ain't worth full retail, but $49 was hard to pass up
<pdragon> no, C-media
<pdragon> sec
<npurciful> yeah that is a steel
<pdragon>  C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]
<pdragon> woot.com is an awesome website if you've never checked it out
<pdragon> they sell one item every day. cheap but really really good stuff sometimes
<pdragon> sometimes they're the first place to sell it too
<c3rb3rus5> bag of crap
<pdragon> hehe yeah
<npurciful> huh never hurd of them
<pdragon> the woot off's rule. 24-72 hours of non-stop sales. soon as the item is sold out another item goes up
<pdragon> good things are gone in seconds
<npurciful> crazy i guess it works for them
<npurciful> well i think i am going to watch some tv
<npurciful> later
<pdragon> new Lost!
<OpenMedia> superm1: Still around?
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, yo
<LeeSharp> Anyone know why users-admin won't unlock on a new Hardy alt-install?
<shizno> is 8.04 RC the new hotness or is an official 8.04 mythbuntu going to be released later?
<pdragon> final will be released
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: whats up?
<rhpot1991> you see what I said about ffmpeg before?
<james_> hi
<james_> anyone here got a kworld atsc 110?
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, you get my email?
<darthanubis> bug #6366
<darthanubis> Launchpad bug 6366 in ffmpeg "Please enable AAC Support in ffmpeg" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6366
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: ffmpeg in ubuntu doesn't have aac enabled
<rhpot1991> you need medibuntu ffmpeg for that
<rhpot1991> and it should work fine then
<darthanubis> no it does not
<darthanubis> thats what I had installe
<darthanubis> ddid you even look at the email
<darthanubis> the bug report?
<rhpot1991> yes
<darthanubis> the script has a type
<darthanubis> typo
<rhpot1991> no it doesn't
<darthanubis> "aac" "libfaac"
<darthanubis> geez
<rhpot1991> aac is correct
 * rhpot1991 just used it 2 minutes ago
<rhpot1991> one of them is an older way of doing it, so either the mythbuntu is behind or yours is behind
<darthanubis> I'm telling you what happened with the package on this system
<darthanubis> you saw which package I was using
<rhpot1991> either way mine works the medibuntu
<darthanubis> thats an unacceptable reply
<darthanubis> what about the documented evidence?
<rhpot1991> in the forums where it works for lots of people
<rhpot1991> as well as people I've spoken with on here
<darthanubis> "Works for me" does not mean it is ok.
<rhpot1991> and works for me myself
<rhpot1991> well I told you I never used nuv or tested them
<rhpot1991> so I don't know what else you want me to say about that
<darthanubis> it wwas broke for mpg as well
<darthanubis> FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al
<rhpot1991> in all honesty, you are the first person I have heard any problems from other than permission issues
<darthanubis> thats the mediabuntu ffmpeg
<darthanubis> we agreed yesterday we had the same package
<darthanubis> there was 3 other bug reports that says I was not the only one
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l ffmpeg | grep ^ii
<rhpot1991> seriously you aren't listening to me
<rhpot1991> ubuntu ffmpeg doesn't have aac
<rhpot1991> medibuntu does
<rhpot1991> so use that
<darthanubis> yuor not listening
<darthanubis> we did this yesterday
<darthanubis> I toldd you I had the mediabuntu ffmpeg
<darthanubis> you checked and said "good", you don't remeber?
<rhpot1991> if that is the case then its a whole nother issue
<darthanubis> I have one I compiled installed now
<rhpot1991> I don't remember what all we checked, its been a lot of stuff
<darthanubis> thats why we go in circles
<darthanubis> and thats why I documented it for you
<darthanubis> you keep telling me to use a pcakage that never works for me
<rhpot1991> just use that if it fixes the problem, this isn't something I can change since I can't modify medibuntu and aac can't be included on the ubuntu variation
<darthanubis> its called libfaac
<darthanubis> thats why
<rhpot1991> yes I am well aware of that
<darthanubis> look at the report please
<rhpot1991> --enable-libfaac
<rhpot1991> its included in medibuntu
<rhpot1991> I have looked at it
<rhpot1991> you aren't telling me anything new
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/221053/comments/1
<darthanubis> did you see that?
<darthanubis> and the difference in the two
<rhpot1991> 2. There is no "libfaac" support compiled into mediabuntu's ffmpeg. Thus
<rhpot1991> resulting in the file error.
<rhpot1991> that is wrong
<darthanubis> and while I'm using a ffmpeg, that works for me
<darthanubis> your script still does not call ffmpeg and start
<PlaneRacer> hi all
<darthanubis> even after I changed all "aac" to "libfaac"
<darthanubis> if you could share with me how your script calls ffmpeg, I can fix it myself
<PlaneRacer> is myth supports nexus-s cards?
<rhpot1991> its just a perl script so you can modify it yourself
<darthanubis> not listenig again
<darthanubis> I did
<darthanubis> if you could share with me how your script calls ffmpeg, I can fix it myself
<rhpot1991> (2:21:56 AM) rhpot1991: its just a perl script so you can modify it yourself
<darthanubis> at the end of the script its supposed to call ffmpeg to start the job
<darthanubis> why are you being so crass about this?
<rhpot1991> look at the code, it stores commands to run along the way
<rhpot1991> and runs them at the end
<rhpot1991> are you amd64 or i386?
<rhpot1991> and did you verify that ffmpeg did not have libaac installed on your medibuntu package?
<darthanubis> amd64
<darthanubis> and of course I did
<rhpot1991> as am I and I can tell you that it has aac support
<rhpot1991> and is called correctly with -acodec aac
<darthanubis> thats what the bug report is all about
<rhpot1991> you are filing a bug that doesn't make sense, as it works, so you have some other issue
<darthanubis> built on Mar 12 2008 15:36:03, gcc: 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu4)
<darthanubis> /home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1061_20080422190000.mpg: I/O error
<darthanubis> occured
<darthanubis> built on Apr 24 2008 01:48:26, gcc: 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<darthanubis> Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate:
<darthanubis> 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
<darthanubis> Input #0, nuv, from
<darthanubis> '/home/anubis/store/mythtv/video/1061_20080423200000.nuv':
<darthanubis>   Duration: 34:48:29.08, start: 0.400000, bitrate: 127 kb/s
<darthanubis> only issue I have is the maintainer of the script does not want to acknowldge my bug
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: could be another issue with ffmpeg, and sadly I don't maintain that so I couldn't really tell you what the problem is there
<rhpot1991> cause its not a bug with my script
<rhpot1991> its either a ffmpeg bug or a problem with your video files
<rhpot1991> and you are here pointing the finger at me
<darthanubis> thats why its filed as a ffmpeg bug
<darthanubis> that affects other programs that use ffmpeg
<darthanubis> as the other bugs clearly state
<rhpot1991> well you wont get aac in ubuntu
<rhpot1991> thats why you need to go to medibuntu
<darthanubis> if you were to busy to read the duplicates
<rhpot1991> which I have stated before
<rhpot1991> I looked at it, and I know it wont happen
<darthanubis> thats why I did, and thats how all this started
<darthanubis> yet you continue to repeat that?
<rhpot1991> as you continue to ask for a feature that cannot be added to ubuntu
<rhpot1991> licensing forbids it
<darthanubis> forbids libfaac?
<darthanubis> no aac
<darthanubis> libfaac does the samething
<darthanubis> and is gpl
<darthanubis> ubuntu can't add that?
<rhpot1991> my understanding was no, you wont get x264 either I don't think
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: Unknown codec 'libfaac'
<rhpot1991> 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7+medibuntu1
<iamlindoro_> -acodec aac and -acodec libfaac call the same library in ffmpeg.  It is only a matter of acodec naming format changes that happened recently.  -acodec aac us the old style, -acodec libfaac is the new style.  Change occurred about six months ago.  libfaac support won't be added to Ubuntu ffmpeg for the same reason that mp3 support won't be, it's patent encumbered.
<rhpot1991> thank you iamlindoro_
<iamlindoro_> no problem
<hansoffate> hi
<hansoffate> if i'm using 7.10, should i upgrade to 8.04?
<iamlindoro_> anyway, just so you know it's neither your scripts fault nor a bug with ffmpeg, just a version mismatch
<iamlindoro_> off to bed
<hansoffate> i haven't been to the mythbuntu webpage in a while.  I really like the new theme.
<rhpot1991> iamlindoro_: thats what I have been trying to explain that by using non ubuntu ffmpeg they might not match up, and I can't change anything cause it would then break for the fully ubuntu users
<hansoffate> i haven't upgraded anything since i configured my pvr
<darthanubis> I'm going to purge ffmpeg and mythexport and start over, is there a way to purge ffmpeg without dismantling the system?
<darthanubis> iamlindoro_, thanks for that info
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: easiest way is to do complete remove from synaptic
<rhpot1991> or dpkg --purge
<darthanubis> it wants to tear down the system that way
<darthanubis> was the cmd to ignore dependencies?
<darthanubis> nvm
<hansoffate> i got a question
<hansoffate> can I just swap out my video card if I want to upgrade it?
<hansoffate> rhpot1991:
<bogus-> what's the diff between direct desktop and direct alternate download?
<mr_dallas> hello
<bogus-> ah figured it out already :p
<mr_dallas> ping #ubuntu-mythtv
<mr_dallas> have installed mythbuntu, when trying to simply play TV, get a black screen, no sound, pvr card verified to work with vlc
<laga> morning.
<laga> someone should update the topic
<Daviey> laga: thar yu go
<laga> yay.
* laga changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 8.04 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/hardyrc :: MythTV 0.21 is released in gutsy-backports and Hardy. Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733607 for FAQs related to the upgrade :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<frink_> cool
<OpenMedia> laga.. Morning already..
 * frink_ seeds
<frink_> hey OpenMedia
<OpenMedia> Upgraded my 8.04 RC test bed.. Looks good.
<frink_> nice
<frink_> i'll do a fresh install over the weekend
<OpenMedia> Existing myPVR layer from feisty needed 2-3 tweaks for 8.04
<frink_> u iz in nz innit
<frink_> do you have dodgytal telly?
<OpenMedia> The dependancy on libmyth-0.20
<OpenMedia> http://freeviewnz.tv
<OpenMedia> DTH in MPEG2 and DTT in H.264
<frink_> cool.
<frink_> What DVB card do you have?
<OpenMedia> Problem is H.264 doesn't quite work
<OpenMedia> Using a couple of USB devices. Hauppauge HVR 900 and Freecom stick
<frink_> cool
<OpenMedia> They save moving cards between test rigs.
<frink_> I have the hauppauge thing
<OpenMedia> Waiting on the HVR 2200 support
<frink_> what USB sticks work properly?
<OpenMedia> Lots..
<frink_> any u can recommend?
<OpenMedia> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/
<OpenMedia> Hauppauge needs some hacking around.
<frink_> yeah but what do you recommend that works? :)
<OpenMedia> They are the only two i've personally tried.
<frink_> k
<OpenMedia> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<OpenMedia> Anything under 1.12 works well
<frink_> has the nova-t-500 USB disconnect problem been fixed yet?
<OpenMedia> DiBComs stuff is supposed to be good.
<OpenMedia> Some discussions about the Nova-T on the mailing list. Don't know if it is fixed under Hardy though.
<OpenMedia> Biggest problem stopping me is LATM HE-AAC audio and H.264 _+ spatial direct interlaced video
<OpenMedia> I have HW that works, but can't handle freeview DTT
<OpenMedia> frink_: Where are you?
<frink_> here :)
<OpenMedia> LOL
<frink_> so its all still broken
<frink_> I knew I should not have purchased that bloody hauppauge thing
<OpenMedia> Some people have it working fine.
<frink_> yeah
<frink_> but you still seem to get occasional USB disconnects
<frink_> and it annoys my wife, and she is pregnant, so it annoys me too :)
<OpenMedia> So where are you for your DVB-T?
<frink_> London
<OpenMedia> Yeah I got my freecom on a trip to the UK.
<OpenMedia> Got loads of channels at my parents place in Liverpool
<OpenMedia> Got back to NZ and got 5 channels that weren't officially active.
<frink_> yeah there are quite a few.. The BBC had some HD trials too.
<frink_> do the USB things work OK plugged into a USB hub?
<OpenMedia> The newer BBC stuff will be OK as it will be 720p
<OpenMedia> our problem is with interlaced channels.
<OpenMedia> Make sure it is a powered USB2 hub.
<frink_> yeah
<frink_> is the freecom thing OK?
<OpenMedia> frink_: I've got one of the older freecom units
<OpenMedia> rev4 devices are a big problem
<frink_> yeah but how do you know your getting a rev4 ?
<elliot42> Hi everyone, I've just installed mythbuntu 8.04 and am trying to set up lirc, but could someone please explain what the heck dkms is and why it's trying to build my modules for me??
<TranceDude> hi
<TranceDude> is there a shipit website for mythbuntu 8.04?
<TranceDude> can anybody help me please?
<elliot42> if there isn't yet, there will be
<TranceDude> but is there one now or not?
<TranceDude> because 'if there isn't yet' doesn't answer my question
<elliot42> i don't know, but i'm having a look now
<laga> TranceDude: there wont be one.
<laga> elliot42: you've probably installed lirc-modules-source
<laga> elliot42: which uses dkms to build kernel modules
<laga> if you dont want it, remove lirc-modules-source
<elliot42> but what is dkms?
<laga> try google ;) i've never used it
<laga> it's an automagic framework to build kernel modules if necessary
<elliot42> hmm... k
<elliot42> i don't mind if it builds my modules... but I'd like to configure them first =p
<laga> elliot42: the modules already come with the ubuntu kernel
<laga> there's no need to build them manually
<elliot42> how does it know what type of receiver I'm using, or what serial port I'm using? It used to ask
<laga> elliot42: sudo dpgk-reconfigure lirc or do it in the control centre
<elliot42> well.. that's what I was looking for, thanks...
<captain_paradise> Hi, i'm having trouble getting the tv to work with a leadtek winfast dvt 1000-t. Channels scan fine and when I run tzap it locks onto the channel fine, but when I try to watch tv through the mythtv frontend it just exits to desktop
<captain_paradise> can't find anything helpful through google
<captain_paradise> anyone had similar problems?
<laga> captain_paradise: check /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<captain_paradise> will do, starting up my myth box now...
<captain_paradise> ok, everything seems fine until the last line where it says "NVP: Disabling Audio, params(-1,2,44100)"
<captain_paradise> anything i should be looking for specifically?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: then fix it
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 8.04 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04/release :: MythTV 0.21 is released in gutsy-backports and Hardy. Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733607 for FAQs related to the upgrade :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
 * tgm4883_laptop i have ops in this channel :)
<laga> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> kees, ping
<kees> tgm4883_laptop: hola
<tgm4883_laptop> kees, you are the contact for the us-tx mirror right?
<kees> tgm4883_laptop: yup, sure am.  is it misbehaving?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it's not responding
<tgm4883_laptop> it is in sync though :)
<jayshotta> Anyone else have a prob with mythbuntu 8.04 ripping some DVD at excellent quality coming out in a 4:3 format not 16:9
<jayshotta> I have all my setting to 16:9 but it ripps some dvd in letterbox
<kees> tgm4883_laptop: responding?  I'm logged into it right now
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<kees> oh craps, apache isn't responding.  feh
<kees> oh, no, it's just being slow
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> kees, seems to have come back.  I was getting a strange error before
<slundell> Hmm... I seem to have my /etc/apt/sources.list fubared, anyone knows where I can find a fresh one (for 8.04)
<MythbuntuGuest95> hello i have a problem with my graphic card driver gatos.... i cant install this in the new version ov mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest95> no one can help me?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest95: post on the forums maybe
<MythbuntuGuest95> mh pherpaps you have an idear, "xorg config error the pkg scipt could not be foudn or is to old make sur it is in you path or set the pkg-config...."
<MythbuntuGuest95> export XORG_PREFIX="/usr"
<MythbuntuGuest95> export XORG_CONFIG="--prefix=$XORG_PREFIX --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var"
<MythbuntuGuest95> ./configure $XORG_CONFIG --with-xorg-module-dir=$XORG_PREFIX/lib/xorg/modules
<MythbuntuGuest95> and then it says the error...
<MythbuntuGuest95> do you have an idear?
<unknown> i just installed mythbuntu, and in the configuration it asks for database credentials. How do i create the correct database (i already  created a user)
<unknown> found it
<pdragon> holy hell the repositories are slow :/
<jayshotta> I have all my setting to 16:9 but it ripps some dvd in letterbox
<jayshotta> Any Ideas
<pdragon> no, sorry
<pdragon> was actually curious how to set it to 16:9 when ripping myself
<jayshotta> I kno its weird  u do perfect its stays in 16:9 once u encode it goes 4:3
<MythbuntuGuest55> hello
<MythbuntuGuest55> anyone with dvb-s experience?
<MythbuntuGuest55> I'm looking for a dvb-s2 compatible card with ci
<Ryan1980> hi
<famicom> FINALLY
<famicom> IT IS DONE
<famicom> FINALLY
<famicom> IT WORKS
<pdragon> \o/
<jayshotta> Anyone else got that missing symbolic link in mythweb for viewing video library
<free1> is there any fix for when I change audio driver settings, the changes will not save?
<kees> Daviey: I need to remove my mirror (us-tx) from rotation -- I'm just getting crushed.  :P
<Daviey> kees: np.. i'll do it now
<kees> Daviey: okay, thanks.  I've chmod 0000'd my local directory, but my poor little machine just can't handle the IO load, it seems  :P
<Daviey> kees: it's mythbuntu killing it?
<Daviey> (done btw)
<kees> Daviey: yeah.  apahce server status showed all my apache child slots being used -- all my other virtual servers were non-responsive.
<kees> and I don't have enough system memory to just crank up the child limits.  *sigh*
<MythbuntuGuest07> hello does any body know what driver i can use with my readn 7000 ve and tv out grapiccard?
<Daviey> kees: i could re-add it, but with a MUCH lower priority, so you get less hits?  Obv. i'll wait until it recovers :)
<Daviey> it's up to you :)
<MythbuntuGuest07> no one an idear?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07, ?
<MythbuntuGuest07> hello does any body know what driver i can use with my readn 7000 ve and tv out grapiccard?
<tgm4883_laptop> um, the open source radeon driver
<MythbuntuGuest07> der funktioniert leider nicht, sobald ich den tv anschließe läd er die vesa driver
<MythbuntuGuest07> ups sorry, this dont work, when i connect the tv, it load autom. the vesa drivers
<laga> MythbuntuGuest07: what's the matter? :)
<MythbuntuGuest07> :) the same problem.... the grapiccard drivers dont wok with tv out and my reaodn 7000 ve
<MythbuntuGuest07> with the new version of mythbuntu the old gatos driver dont work, i cant install it say pkg-config not found or to old...and i dont know what i can do
<laga> ah.
<laga> well, post in the forums. it's a bit stressful to talk about something complicated like that on IRC.
<laga> although recent ati drivers should support tv-out
<laga> MythbuntuGuest07: read the manpage for "radeon"
<MythbuntuGuest07> i search
<MythbuntuGuest07> my i found that the readon driver sould be support for my card...
<kees> MythbuntuGuest07: do you mean that your S-video output is not working?
<kees> MythbuntuGuest07: see the xrandr commands at the end of: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-October/029292.html
<MythbuntuGuest07> kees this i have try last time and i have only a flicker in my tv ...
<MythbuntuGuest07> its so. i have installed mythbuntu and driver works correct automatic... but when i have connect only the tv, it says running in low grapic mode and he use the vesa driver with tvout and than i cant look videos
<kees> MythbuntuGuest07: I don't know any more than what's there.  That works for my ati-based laptop for getting S-video working.  I would recommend opening a but against xserver-xorg-video-ati, and include your xorg.conf, file /var/log/X*0.log file, and output of "xrandr"
<kees> MythbuntuGuest07: hm, not sure about that
<MythbuntuGuest07> i have to month ago with the old mythbuntu try and try... but only the gatos driver have work... with tv out and my graphiccard
<tgm4883_laptop> kees, I suppose those xrandr commands would also work on an ati 200m?
<kees> tgm4883_laptop: they should, yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet i'll try that when I get home
<tgm4883_laptop> I have a laptop that is causing me problems
 * tgm4883_laptop can't even get the vga port to work right
<MythbuntuGuest07> mhh i have used the readn driver again and in log says no screens found
<tgm4883_laptop> *cough* http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_04_now_available *cough*
<MythbuntuGuest07> mh when i connect one time only the tv now it not use the readon driver only filesafe.......somebody an idear?
<MythbuntuGuest07> laga can you helop me pherhaps i dont know what i can try
<MythbuntuGuest07> please
<MythbuntuGuest07> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763&highlight=gatos google foudn with tv out
<MythbuntuGuest07> and this dont work
<MythbuntuGuest07> in the new version, sould i have switched to the old version?
<MythbuntuGuest07> laga pherhaps you can try it with vnc?
<laga> i can try what?
<MythbuntuGuest07> with vnc viewer?
<laga> heh. sorry, i'm too busy. i suggest you post on the forums
<laga> people have more time there
<MythbuntuGuest07> connect to the mythbuntu and try something?
<MythbuntuGuest07> ok ... than i go to bed :) and morning is a other day to test and i make a entry in the forum...
<MythbuntuGuest07> thanks for your help and good night to all
<MythbuntuGuest07> bye bye
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-26
<Prognatus> Hello,  I have a question, which I have tried to find the answer for, and would be happy if someone knew the answer to or could guide me to where it's written:
<Prognatus> Is the Happauge Win-TV-HVR-4000 supported by MythBuntu?
<Prognatus> http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/pages/products/data_hvr4000.html
<Prognatus> ...or MythTV?
<benlake>  I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 and mythtvbackend fails to start with a symbol lookup error
<benlake> I'm fully upgraded, not sure where to start troubleshooting (besides the tidbits google has fed me)
<superm1> benlake, look for any packages you manually installed (the local section in synaptic)
<superm1> and also any stray make install stuff
<superm1> or stuff in /usr/local
<benlake> nuvexport is the only thing
<superm1> well you can try to ldd mythbackend
<superm1> to see where its linking to
<benlake> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmythavcodec-0.21.so.0:
<benlake> is what I get
<benlake> when it fails to start
<benlake> hmm when I ldd it it doesn't lis that lib
<TazgodX> hmm, 8.04 is released
<TazgodX> guess ill update
<benlake> when you say the local section in Synaptic, are you speaking of everything in Local/free|main|restricted|multiverse ?
<tgm4883_laptop> TazgodX, not only is it released
<tgm4883_laptop> but you can digg it  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_04_now_available
<TazgodX> lol
<TazgodX> you alwyas make a digg
<TazgodX> it won't surpase teh ubuntu digg release LOL
<laga> still, digg it :)
<TazgodX> already did
<laga> good
<benlake> superm1: my only thought is that there is something dangling around from the ppa.launchpad source, synaptic says I have nothing from that source.
<benlake> when I upgraded the upgrade manager disabled the ppa.launchpad source ad apparently pulled all the myth stuff from the normal mirrors
<TelnetManta> any NA DVBS users in here tonight? Need a comparison question....
<benlake> what exactly does it mean when dpkg --get-selection says something is "deinstall"?
<destructar> hi all... i just upgraded to 8.04. everything seems to be fine thus far, except that I can't play music with mythmusic
<destructar> i get the error "mixer unable to find control master 1"
<destructar> (that's the command line error)
<destructar> in the gui i get "aacDeoder: failed to open input"
<destructar> any help would be awesome
<destructar> it should be noted that i can hear audio while watching recordings. I am also unable to play music with rythmbox
<destructar> so that error was for an m4a file i think... just tried mp3 and got "DecoderMAD: failed to open input"
<dflake_> Is anyone else having problems installing 8.04?
<destructar> are you trying to install via cd?
<dflake_> yeah
<dflake_> it gets to about 80% then crashes
<destructar> i wasn't able to ... kept getting "may not be debian" or something like that
<destructar> i had to do it via internet which took forever to download for whatever reason
<dflake_> how did you get it installed?
<laga> bug reports bug reports bug reports!
<laga> if you encounter a problem, file a bug report and we'll get to it :)
<destructar> install went smooth. I'm just having issues with mythmusic now
<destructar> dflake_: i just followed the instructions and everything worked for the internet install
<dflake_> instructions from the website? pdf file?
<destructar> from ubuntu
<destructar> one sec
<destructar> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dflake_> top
<a1fa> damn :P
<a1fa> archive.ubuntu.org is soooooo slow
<a1fa> archive.ubuntu.com
<a1fa> i mean
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone have experience getting an ati igp 320 to do video out?
<benlake> s a reinstall of mythbackend going to drop and rebuild the mythconverge db and wipe all config files?
<benlake> cause I'm at a loss with this symbol lookup error on mythbackend startup
<Krusher00> this is probably a noob mistake, but when I try to play an avi file in my new mythbuntu setup, it comes up with "loading.." and I can hear the sound of the file playing but no picture. Any ideas?
<_CT_> I've got a Mythbuntu 7.10 install with the Gnome Desktop installed.  Can I use the Mythbuntu Alternate 8.04 CD to upgrade the install?
<_CT_> I've got a Mythbuntu 7.10 install with the Gnome Desktop installed.  Can I use the Mythbuntu Alternate 8.04 CD to upgrade the install?
<_CT_> If I've got the Gnome Desktop installed on my Mythbuntu 7.10 do I have the normal Ubuntu Alt install CD?
<a1fa> why dont you upgrade through console?
<a1fa> or update manager?
<a1fa> and stop repeating yourself every 5minutes
<Krusher00> ^2nded
<Krusher00> !seen laga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen laga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Krusher00> oh, he's already here haha
<tgm4883_laptop> can anyone help me get an external monitor working with the open source radeon driver?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: nope :P
<rhpot1991> also are you being serious?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, yes
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: dunno how much help it is, but back in the day I always did xinerama with my ati card (non open source drivers)
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, unfortunatly my card isn't supported in the fglrx driver :(
<rhpot1991> xinerama used to work with the open source driver as well, but I think its depracated now and there are other ways of doing multiple monitors
<tgm4883_laptop> well i really don't want to do multiple monitors, I want to turn this old laptop into a frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> I was finally able to get the opensource radeon wiki page to open
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully it will shed some light on this
<mxpower> anyone got a tip on why my vnc session keeps refusing connections?
<tgm4883_laptop> mxpower, sec
<mxpower> heya tgm :)
<tgm4883_laptop> mxpower, http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04/upgrade_notes
<mxpower> ok, how do i access the mythbuntu control center? I went through the screen config menu, but nothing about vnc is there
<mxpower> nm got it
<mxpower> :)
<mxpower> man, update servers are brutally slow tonight :(
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<pdragon> someone show'd be a trick to get a better one. Go to the Repositories section of Synaptic
<pdragon> under the Ubuntu Software tab, in the Download From dropdown choose Other...
<pdragon> a box pops up. Hit the Select Best Server button
<pdragon> it'll go through and ping all the servers and you can pick the best one :)
<pdragon> gave him some mirror in Canada and he was downloading at full speed
<tgm4883_laptop> bollocks!
<tgm4883_laptop> there are no better mirrors than archive.org
<pdragon> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, actually this website has a search feature that allows you to find the mirror with the greatest connection speed, not just by ping time http://www.interenetisseriousbusiness.com
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, still there?
<pdragon> yeah
<pdragon> cool
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry about the link
<pdragon> someone just told me about the synaptic tool earlier tonight
<pdragon> said it worked great for him
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it does
<Krusher00> tgm4883_laptop, why not download the one from www.epicwinrar.com ?
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> no epicwinrar
 * tgm4883_laptop stabs Krusher00 
<Krusher00> :-)
<mr_legan> I thought there were some gui buttons on the bottom of the configuration screens, they seem to be scaled off the screen
<emja> Can anyone point me to info about how to get the mythbuntu video manager to work behind a http proxy?
<benlake> is there a package name for the control centre?
<benlake> got it: mythbuntu-control-centre
<emja> hmm... /etc/profile worked, but /etc/profile.d didn't
<hugolp> hi, I cant find the configuration file for the backend
<hugolp> can someone tell me where it is?
<emja> dang. forgot 'export blah'
<emja> hugolp: probably in /usr/share/mythtv/
<hugolp> emja:  it was a file where I had to put -no-upnp for the mythbackend
<hugolp> I have allredy checked that folder
<emja> hugolp: so you're looking for how myth is started?
<hugolp> emja:  yes
<hugolp> mythbackend freezes the server if I dont use that option
<emja> depends on your distro, wm, etc
<hugolp> ubuntu hardy
<emja> which wm?
<hugolp> what wm?
<hugolp> whats wm?
<emja> window manager. KDE, Gnome, fvwm, IceWM, etc
<hugolp> gnome, but once I have the server configured I boot it without graphic mode
<emja> hang on. you're talking about mythBACKend, right? then you'll want /etc/initd./mythbackend
<emja> err... /etc/init.d/mythbackend
<emja> sorry. wrong again. /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend   :-}
<hugolp> yes, but thats the executable file to restart/stop/etc the backend
<hugolp> I am looking for the configuration file of the backend
<hugolp> someone here pointed me to it when I upgraded to .21 in gutsy
<hugolp> but I cant find it now
<hugolp> brb
<hugolp> back
<skull-DT> hello
<S|eepy> Morning al!
<S|eepy> looking to switch over to mythbuntu but cant seem to find out if it supports my FloppyDTV DVB-S2 card?
<S|eepy> Anyone any idea if it will work?
<laga> S|eepy: have you checked the linuxtv wiki?
<S|eepy> Yeah says unsupported - just hoped maybe it was outdated
<S|eepy> Or someone had managed to get it working
<S|eepy> Guess im stuck with WIndows :(
<S|eepy> in windows it uses BDA drivers (generic i think?) so can mythbuntu not do the same?
<laga> S|eepy: make sure to ask the manufacturer why they don't support linux
<laga> S|eepy: linux is a completely different OS with a different architecture, driver API etc
<laga> that won't work
<S|eepy> i can see some old threads on forum and they released driver code as open source
<S|eepy> but seems nobody took it up and developed any :(
<laga> i find that hard to believe
<laga> do you have an URL?
<S|eepy> www.digital-everywhere.com is the m/d
<S|eepy> let me find url for open source driver code
<S|eepy> umm cant find it - will keep looking
<S|eepy> ahh this maybe it!
<S|eepy> http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-February/120746.html
<laga> i'm amazed nobody has posted a follow-up
<laga> ah, i've found the thread on the linuxTV ml
<laga> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.dvb/23472/focus=23478
<laga> doesn't look too promising
<laga> there are several other postings wrt updating the driver, but nobody seemed to be interested
<emja> what tool does myth use to download the movie poster (in video manager)? my system won't download the poster, but it happily retrieves all the metadata, including the postername.
<laga> emja: imd.pl
<laga>  /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/imdb.pl AFAIK
<emja> laga: thx, but that seems to only retrieve the poster name, not the poster itself
<hugolp> can someone tell me where the back end configuration file is?
<hugolp> I need to add a boot option for the back-end and I dont remember where the file is
<emja> hugolp: look at the ARGS variable in /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<laga> there's an EXTRA_ARGS varialble, that's better
<hugolp> emja:  ok, has this changed? in gutsy 0.21 was different
<laga> and it's in /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<hugolp> thats the one
<hugolp> thanks
<emja> ok, so I just learnt something new. ;-)
 * emja goes back to his imdb poster download problem
<hugolp> laga: where can I found docs about the arguments?
<laga> hugolp: mythbackend --help
<dbmister> is anyone having problems with the new mythbuntu hardy heron?
<laga> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dbmister> i currently cant scan for any dvb-t channels in mythtv setup, hardware is working ok as i can watch tv through mplayer
<dbmister> it comes up as timeout error
<dbmister> when scanning for channels
<dbmister> ubotu: ok, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hugolp> dbmister:  dvb-t channel scan works here
<hugolp> clean hardy install
<laga> i assume mythbackend isn't running?
<hugolp> brb
<rockhound> good day ... anyone else have mythfrontend die after scalling images after doing a full upgrade from 07.10 to 8.04?
<dbmister> hugolp: i have a hauppuage hvr-1110?
<dbmister> laga: backend is running
<laga> dbmister: stop it
<laga> rockhound: check the logs in  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<rockhound> laga: will do once I have access to the system again ... ;-) thanks for the pointer
<koudelka> hello, does mythbuntu use pulse audio?
<fstxx> mythbuntu guided partiotion creates an ext3 partition - is taht good?
<laga> depends. for your recordings store, i'd recommend xfs.
<laga> we didn't get around to fixing this for this release, we'll try to add it in 8.10 :)
<fstxx> laga: Yes, i will do that. Are there more things I should be aware of?
<laga> no, i don't think so. if you've got the space to spare, you can make a 1-2GB partition for /var/lib/mysql/ to ensure it never gets full. of course, that's a bit overkill but it can be a good idea :)
<fstxx> laga: if I want to have two filesystems, one root and one for recordings, music, and all other data, how large does the root need to be?
<fstxx> laga: and where should the other parttition be mounted?
<laga> good question. :)
<laga> let's see if there is something in the manual
<laga> no, there isn't.
<laga> bad documentation monkeys.
<fstxx> laga: I don't see anything at all about partioning in the manual.
<laga> fstxx: 6-10GB should be enough for everything including /var/lib/mysql
<laga> and the recordings directory should be mounted in.. let's see
<laga>  /var/lib/mythtv/ is a good call, but i'm verifying the plugin directories now
<laga> fstxx: yeah /var/lib/mythtv/ contains all the recordings
<laga> and plugin data
<fstxx> laga: thanks
<laga> i'd say with 10GB for / and the rest for /var/lib/mythtv/ you're on the safe side
<laga> it's often a good idea to have a separate /home
<laga> so you don't lose that when you reinstall.
<laga> although you don't store many data in /home in a typical mythtv install, mostly channel icons and maybe xmltv config files
<fstxx> I did 16G /, 8 G swap, 16 G spare, rest for xfs
<fstxx> laga: you say when, not if, :-)
<laga> 8G swap? that's massive :)
<laga> fstxx: oops. :)
<fstxx> laga: well I still follow the old rule, twice the max ram than machine can handle
<laga> fstxx: my ubuntu boxes usually run really well. then i try to do something very weird and end up reinstalling, which is why /home is separate here :)
<fstxx> laga: it's not a bad idea.
<fstxx> laga: is the mythbuntu default to run without swap sapce at all? Do you?
<laga> no
<MythbuntuGuest79> Some of you tried to change the mythbroser to firefox on Mythbynty 8.04?
<MythbuntuGuest79> I could not make work
<laga> people have been posting about it on the forunms
<laga> maybe you want to subscribe to those threads
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> i have installed mythbuntu and it seems to be configured correctly for the most part
<psicobra> it has picked up my tv card and scanned all the channels but when i try and view them the screen goes black then quits back to main menu does the same for dvd's
<psicobra> any help
<laga> psicobra: check /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log for hints
<psicobra> laga, checking now u want me to pastebin it?
<psicobra> encrypted dvd support unavalible
<laga> psicobra: sure
<psicobra> laga, http://pastebin.com/m397aa8cb
<psicobra> thanks
<psicobra> any joy laga
<laga> psicobra: for tv, you need to fix your backend setup
<laga> eg look around line 120
<laga> the error messages there
<laga> for a master backend, *both* entries for IP addresses in mythtv-setup need to have the same value
<psicobra> sow how i change that
<laga> you can change that by running mythtv-setup
<psicobra> ok what should i change it to/
<psicobra> my local i.p i.e 192.169.11.11?
<laga> yeah
<laga> or 127.0.0.1
<laga> if you don't have other computers on your network using mythtv
<psicobra> this is the only pc on my network with myth TV installed
<psicobra> and the i.p address is already set to 127.0.0.1
<psicobra> so whats next?
<psicobra> laga, sorry to be a pain i am trying my best honest
<laga> on that page
<laga> there are two fields for ip addresses
<laga> one for the address of that computer
<psicobra> yes
<laga> and one for the master backend
<psicobra> yes
<laga> both need to be set to the same value
<psicobra> they are
<psicobra> but ports are different
<laga> don't change the ports from the default
<psicobra> i haven't
<laga> good
<laga> then everything should work now, hopefully
<psicobra> both are 127.0.0.1
<psicobra> they were already set that way
<psicobra> no tried again any ways still not working
<laga> did you restart the backend?
<psicobra> i think it did it automatically
<psicobra> how do i restart
<laga> yes, it should restart the backend automagically
<psicobra> ok then it's still not working
<laga> still with the same error message?
<psicobra> still doing the same thing
<psicobra> click on tv goes black for a second and then quits to main menue
<laga> new entries in the log file?
<psicobra> 2008-04-26 15:26:39.686 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<psicobra> http://pastebin.com/m37874821
<laga> ah, a different error message.
<laga> psicobra: /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log is now interesting
<psicobra> yes i postedit in the pastebin
<laga> superm1: that's not the backend log
<psicobra> http://pastebin.com/m160aee3d
<psicobra> that better
<psicobra> /home/andy/livetv/', but this directory is not writeable
<psicobra> would that be it laga
<laga> yeah
<laga> mythbackend run as the "mythtv" user
<laga> so you need to set the permissions for that directory accordingly
<psicobra> i just changed them manually and now i can watch tv perfectly
<psicobra> but DVD still not working
<laga> psicobra: your dvd is most likely "copy-protected". if your legislation doesn't prevent you from watching the dvds you've legally bought on your computer, you can install the dvdcss package in mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> but of course, many countries don't allow thaz
<laga> that*
<psicobra> i have already ticked the enable libdvdcss2 box still wont work
<laga> that's odd then
<psicobra> http://pastebin.com/m735e6e48
<psicobra> try that
<a1fa> all of a sudden i got no recording schedules :(
<laga> psicobra: no clue. try a different dvd
<a1fa> nvm
<a1fa> all recordings are back :(
<a1fa> i dont get it
<a1fa> hm
<a1fa> maybe mythfilldatabase is not running automatically
<a1fa> how can i check?
<hugolp> anyone has found a solution for the Nova-T-500 and Hardy?
<psicobra> laga, thanks for all your help i sorted it
<psicobra> please don't ask what the problem was with the DVd
<laga> psicobra: okay.
<laga> what was the problem? :)
<psicobra> i didn't have a dvd disk in the drive
<psicobra> :(
<laga> yes, that'd explain it :)
<psicobra> i did have 1 but then i swapped it to install my wifi drivers and forgot
<hugolp> so I am guessing there is no solution for the Nova-T-500 in Hardy?
<minimike> hello
<minimike> i have an problem with a non working ati-remote 1
<minimike> irw doesnt display any codes seems lirc does'nt work propperly
<PlaneRacer> hi
<mxpower> wierd question, I dont have a remote so i use a laptop to control my mythbuntu through vnc, is there a way to control the volume using keyboard commands?
<olov> hello
<mxpower> :)
<mxpower> heya
<olov> i recently upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now I get the following error trying to start mythfrontend: /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmythavcodec-0.21.so.0: undefined symbol: faacDecOpen     :(
<mxpower> not many awake right now olov, and im a newby :(
<olov> i see, it is evening here about 9pm...
<laga> olov: that's a known issue, kind of.
<laga> olov: although i'm not sure what's causing it
<olov> laga: is there anything i can do, besides reinstalling?
<laga> olov: try reinstalling libmyth-0.21-0 and mythtv-frontend, eg sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<laga> olov: i assume you were using the weekly builds repository before upgrading?
<olov> laga: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the libmyth-0.21-0 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<laga> olov: what does apt-cache policy libmyth-0.21-0 say?
<olov> libmyth-0.21-0:
<olov>   Installed: 0.21.0+fixes17120-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2
<olov>   Candidate: 0.21.0+fixes17120-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2
<olov>   Version table:
<olov>  *** 0.21.0+fixes17120-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2 0
<olov>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<olov>      0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3 0
<olov>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<laga> hum
<laga> i'll have to try to verify that in a VM
<laga> olov: you can folow this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765725
<laga> olov: in the mean time
<laga> olov: can you try downgrading mythtv?
<laga> olov: sudo aptitude install mythtv-common=0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3 mythtv-frontend=0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3 libmyth-0.21-0=0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3
<laga> etc
<laga> that ought to work
<olov> ok, i will try...
<Prognatus> Anybody know if the TV chip on Happauge Win-TV-PVR-4000 is the same as on Win-TV-PVR-350?
<olov> laga: downgrading helped... a lot... :) i can now start mythtv, both front and backend...
<laga> olov: great
<olov> laga: thank you !!!
<laga> olov: if you're registered in the forums, maybe you can post your workaround
<laga> olov: but you were using the weekly builds, correct?
<olov> laga: not sure, can I check?
<laga> olov: try looking in /etc/apt/sources.list
<olov> laga: what in the list am I looking for? keywords?
<laga> olov: maybe you can just pastebin the whole thing, there are some mirrors for it
<olov> I seem to have: hardy main, hardy-updates, hardy-security, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed (and src for all of them) all from se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Prognatus> Is anyone here using Happauge 1300?  It's listed on this page, but I wonder if there are any problems with it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Gutsy/Tuners
<laga> olov: nothing else?
<laga> olov: maybe something in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<olov> laga: nothing more in /etc/apt/sources.list, I'll take a look in the next one..
<LeeSharp> Anyone got a minute to help a Myth newbie?
<olov> laga: in medibuntu.list.save: deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free    and in medibuntu.list.distUpgrade: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free   thats it...
<olov> laga: what would weekly builds look like?
<abarbaccia-lapto> LeeSharp: what are you trying to do
<abarbaccia-lapto> LeeSharp: just ask the quesiton
<laga> olov: mine looks like "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu hardy main
<laga> "
<laga> olov: but you must have been using the weekly builds for gutsy, then you upgraded and that caused the problem i think..
<olov> laga: am I likely to run into this problem again?
<laga> olov: i don't think so. does it ask you to upgrade mythtv now if you run whatever you usually to update your system?
<olov> laga: no
<laga> olov: do you have any other files which look like a sources.list in /etc/apt/? maybe with a "old" suffix or something.
<laga> olov: okay, then you should be fine
<LeeSharp> I just installed a new front/back from the real hardy live cd.  I had to manually specify my monitor and now when I go to the desktop, my font is too small. (Like 2)  Anyone seen this?  I am a Gnome users, and don't know xfe well.
<olov> laga: i do have this line in sources.list.distUpgrade:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse  and I have the same but marked out ( # ) in sources.list etc..
<laga> olov: that'd explain a few things. how annoying.. :/
<olov> laga: I think I might have turned something on to get a mythtv upgrade a few months back, possibly this? thanx again for helping me solve my mess :)
<laga> olov: yeah.
<laga> olov: it's not exactly your fault, it's just an annoying upgrade probkem
<LeeSharp> Any hint on my small font problem, or should it try an reinstall?
<laga> LeeSharp: what's the DPI of your monitor? check with 'xdpyinfo' in a terminal
<LeeSharp> It is an old 24 inch dell.  I set it as 1024x768 as the max res, and the user is at 1024x768.
<laga> LeeSharp: yes, but what's the DPI setting?
<MythbuntuGuest14> hi
<MythbuntuGuest14> kommt hier jmd aus deutschland oder should i talk in english?
<laga> english is preferred
<MythbuntuGuest14> k
<MythbuntuGuest14> I tired to make my Happauge nova s plus run under mythbuntu 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest14> the card is show in the mythbuntu setup as analog V4l-tv-karte
<MythbuntuGuest14> but it didn#t find a channel or even a signal :(
<laga> because you need to set it up as a DTV 3.x card
<MythbuntuGuest14> k, device number is set to 0 , "signalüberschreitung" 60000 ms and time"überschreitung" is set to 62500
<MythbuntuGuest14> have i configure somethng else?
<MythbuntuGuest14> which frequency (khz) need I to use?
<laga> 23:56 < Falballa`> laga: 'astra' could be (#1) scanfrequenzen fuer ASTRA19.2?E - 12551500 (frequency), vertikal (polarity), 22000000 (symbol rate), qpsk (modulation), or (#2) <http://www1.digitalfernsehen.de/frequenzen/astra1.html>, or (#3)
<MythbuntuGuest14> hmm, where are no errors, but die pc also don't search something :(
<MythbuntuGuest14> videosource is sat, or?
<laga> depends how you called it ;)
<MythbuntuGuest14> I see
<MythbuntuGuest14> but it didn't work :(
<MythbuntuGuest14> and when is try to scan all transponders, where are a error at the transpoder frequency
<MythbuntuGuest14> the card show me also that there's no signal input, but the sat-calbe is plugged in and my test-reciever shows me the channels
<laga> try looking at the backend logs or try a different tool to check if your tv card works, like 'scan' from the dvb-utils package
<SgtPepper> anyone know of some reference on Mythbuntu setup on a RAID 5?  I know I need to setup RAID1 for boot but cant seem to make it work.
<MythbuntuGuest14> how can i use scan? what have i to type in the terminal?
<MythbuntuGuest14> lspci shows me that the card is installed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-27
<Tuv0k> anyone familiar with nuvexport?
<Tuv0k> filename=%t-%m  that is my string from ~.nuvexportrc
<Tuv0k> %t-04.avi < that is the name of the file I get
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: ever try to figure out your ffmpeg issue?
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991, yes I did
<rhpot1991> what was the issue?
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991, my perl binding were borked
<rhpot1991> how so?
<rhpot1991> config.xml?
<Tuv0k> I'm not sure
<Tuv0k> I had issues with myth and cpan
<rhpot1991> ah
<Tuv0k> perl modules noto being built
<rhpot1991> I generally don't use cpan
<Tuv0k> I remember fixing that
<rhpot1991> do you check for the modules on apt before cpan?
<Tuv0k> so I was lost, and was wondering why it was working for you
<rhpot1991> a lot of them are there for you ready to install
<Tuv0k> yes
<rhpot1991> ya I told you it was something funky with your setup, cause it works for everyone I've ever talked to about it
<Tuv0k> basically, my myth install was borked
<rhpot1991> after we got past the common problems it seemed that something funky was on your end
<Tuv0k> so I uninstalled myth
<Tuv0k> and reinstalled it
<Tuv0k> mysql remained and retained the database
<rhpot1991> ya it will
<Tuv0k> mythexport works now
<rhpot1991> you can just drop it if you really wanna start from scratch
<rhpot1991> thats good to hear, are you using the one from my ppa?
<Tuv0k> yes
<rhpot1991> cause the one on ubuntu archives has the nuv bug till I can get it in there
<rhpot1991> archive was frozen when I had my patch submitted
<Tuv0k> ah
<Tuv0k> I'm posting to the forum as we type about nuvexport
<Tuv0k> seems a few have issues with it
<Tuv0k> it won't do the right thing from jobline
<Tuv0k> and the onyl reason it seems to use it
<Tuv0k> is for cutting commercials and transcoding nuvs
<Tuv0k> all in one script
<Tuv0k> so there are three scritps to use
<Tuv0k> nuvexport
<Tuv0k> mythexport
<Tuv0k> and that guy calls his script mythexport as well to add to the confusion
<rhpot1991> careful automagically cutting commercials
<Tuv0k> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Removing_Commercials
<Tuv0k> http://tacomafia.net:8080/blog/2006/mythexport/#comment-35
<Tuv0k> have you seen those two?
<rhpot1991> I tried the first one
<Tuv0k> just trying to have the cutlist gerenated, the cutlist honored, and then transcoded
<rhpot1991> didn't have much success
<Tuv0k> whew not just me
<Tuv0k> what happened?
<rhpot1991> also there is a human intervention that I think commercial flagging needs
<rhpot1991> it can't tell the difference between 10 seconds of show at the end and 10 more seconds of commercials
<Tuv0k> he added code to fix that
<Tuv0k> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Script_-_RemoveCommercials
<Tuv0k> near the bottom of the page he address that specifically
<rhpot1991> I'll take a look in a minute, gotta do something now
<Tuv0k> k
<rhpot1991> see my stance is that I would rather have to skip commercials than go to watch something and say ut oh commflagging got bunked and now I only have 2 minutes of videos
<rhpot1991> I've seen it go bad where you couldn't forsee it, things like weather alerts and junk screw things up
<Tuv0k> tis a trade off
<Tuv0k> I don't have the luxury of manually creating a cutlist
<Tuv0k> so I have to take the good with the bad
<Tuv0k> thats why I'm automating everything
<TazgodX> i heard law and order screw things up
<TazgodX> fade to black a lot
<TazgodX> course i have been out of the loop for a while
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: why not just use the commercial skip functionality?
<rhpot1991> you aren't trimming that much off of your recordings to justify the size and wasted cpu cycles (or thats my opinion at least)
<Tuv0k> I can not manually be there to do this
<Tuv0k> thus automation
<rhpot1991> ya but when you playback you hit the button to skip commercials
<rhpot1991> it can do it then
<rhpot1991> its still in your recording, but you skip it when watching
<TazgodX> i have mine set to autoskip commercials...if i ever get it to watch live TV again that is
<Tuv0k> ti won't do that in vlc
<Tuv0k> or any other video player
<Tuv0k> the idea is to cut commercials and transcode to a common format, to watch anywhere
<TazgodX> anyone have any ideas how to get video out of a STB?
<Tuv0k> haven't you seen those tv shows on bittorrent where its the whole hr show in a file like 375mb with no commercials?
<Tuv0k> thats the idea here
<Tuv0k> thats all I'm trying to do
<Tuv0k> and it seems like I'm trying to put a ship in a bottle
<jayshotta> Anyone found a fix for 4:3 dvd ripping playback in mythbuntu 8.04
<jayshotta> mythtv plays back all dvd in 4:3 no matter if u overide to 16:9
<rhpot1991> jayshotta: hmmm sounds like your TV might be doing that
<rhpot1991> mine does that depending on the connection
<rhpot1991> if its not an HD connection it makes it 4:3
<rhpot1991> and I need to specifically tell it wide screen
<rhpot1991> also mine plays back 16:9 dvd's fine
<jayshotta> not if u rip then mine dont
<jayshotta> when I rip then as excellent they playback 4:3
<rhpot1991> what are you ripping as?
<rhpot1991> I rip as iso and it works fine
<jayshotta> Iso are too big I have a 250 drive i want to transfer all dvd's to and I set them to excellent it changes them to ave 1-1 1/2 gigs
<jayshotta> with knoppmyth I have no problem but new mythbuntu it does that
<rhpot1991> might be a 0.21 issue then
<rhpot1991> have you checked the forums or mailing list?
<riddlebox> can anyone install the linuxtv drivers?
<famicom> goddammit
<riddlebox> famicom, whats the problem?
<famicom> ati driver is fucked
<tgm4883_laptop> !language | famicom
<ubotu> famicom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jayshotta> Anyone found a fix for 4:3 dvd ripping playback in mythbuntu 8.04
<BobSlob> Anyone happen to know why I'd be getting audio sync problems, but different channels are better/worse
<riddlebox> is there anywhere I can download a 7.10 version of mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, no
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, i just listened to a linux link tech show with you on it
<tgm4883_laptop> but anyway, why do you need 7.10?
<riddlebox> yeah I talk to them in irc alot
<tgm4883_laptop> so why 7.10?
<riddlebox> because the kernel in 8.04 is not letting me compile the drivers I need for video4linux
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<riddlebox> I have a bug report on it, but its taking to long
<tgm4883_laptop> you probably could grab the torrent
<tgm4883_laptop> or could google for it
<riddlebox> I cant get anything from the site, it seems they have deleted it from the servers
<tgm4883_laptop> well you could check linuxtracker.org, thats who hosts the torrent tracker
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, it is still there
<riddlebox> where?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea
<tgm4883_laptop> nm
<tgm4883_laptop> I forgot that their site crashed and there is no torrent
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Crewsr3> Hey Can someone give me a hand with setup
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, i386 or amd64
<riddlebox> i386
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, not unless you state your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> riddlebox, check pm
<riddlebox> you are a lifesaver
<riddlebox> !!!
<tgm4883_laptop> I know ;)
<Crewsr3> I'm setting up the backend and it is asking for the video source.....it is my understanding that this is for the channel line up
<Crewsr3> where would I go to get this set up
<tgm4883_laptop> schedulesdirect.org
<Crewsr3> is there a free source?
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, AFAIK, nothing worth messing with
<Crewsr3> does zap2it work
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, can I guess that you googled that?
<Crewsr3> I have try myth for a long time and way back Zap2it was recommened
<Crewsr3> I have never been able to get myth to work
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, zap2it no longer exists to give free data
<riddlebox> why not pay $20 to help an open source app?
<Crewsr3> I want to get it working with my card and cable before I sign up
<riddlebox> what kind of card?
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, good news then, they have a 7 day free trial
<Crewsr3> Haup 150
<riddlebox> Crewsr3: thats the easiest one to get going!
<Crewsr3> I have tried to get myth to work several times with out luck
<riddlebox> with mythbuntu it should be no problem
<Crewsr3> I'm hoping 8.04 will be my lucky shot
<riddlebox> you probably didnt load the ivtv driver and firmware for the card
<Crewsr3> how do I load Ivtv
<riddlebox> with mythbuntu it takes care of EVERYTHING
<Crewsr3> i'm in the front end and when I select the WatchTV nothing happens
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, did you check the installation manual?
<riddlebox> you have to setup the backend, with your card
<riddlebox> mythtv doesnt detect everything, you need to go in and tell it what kind of card you use and a couple others
<Crewsr3> I think it has the drivers for the card, I went in a selected the hard ware as the video card
<riddlebox> in mythbackend?
<Crewsr3> yes in the backend set up
<riddlebox> did you do it just now? If so did you complete the rest of the setup in the backend?
<Crewsr3> I think so
<Crewsr3> The online stuff is working
<Crewsr3> Does the dvd archive get around css
<riddlebox> well try to watch livetv real quick
<Crewsr3> I selected the icon and nothing happens
<riddlebox> it can take a bit
<Crewsr3> how long?
<riddlebox> to seconds or so
<Crewsr3> I've waited mins
<Crewsr3> i'm trying a reboot
<Crewsr3> almost done
<Crewsr3> still a no go
<Crewsr3> I press enter and the screen flashes and that is it
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, what does it say about it in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Crewsr3> what is the command to view the log
<Crewsr3> dkpg?
<tgm4883_laptop> gedit or nano
<riddlebox> Crewsr3: you can use tail /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<riddlebox> or is it tail -f or something like that
<Crewsr3> tail worked what are you looking for
<riddlebox> can you pastebin it for us?
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin what it says
<riddlebox> haha
<Crewsr3> Myth is on a different box
<tgm4883_laptop> so ssh in
<riddlebox> you have ssh'd into it right
<Crewsr3> I'm not that savvy
<riddlebox> are you on that box right now? is it on the internet?
<Crewsr3> yes, should I just open an irc on it?
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | Crewsr3
<ubotu> Crewsr3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<riddlebox> I dont think xchat is installed
<riddlebox> just copy the contents of that terminal to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Crewsr3> did it work?
<riddlebox> well we kinda need the url of the paste
<Crewsr3> ,org/64631/
<Crewsr3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64631/
<Crewsr3> try that
<riddlebox> ok, try to nano /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log, and give us the whole log
<riddlebox> wohoo almost done with the download
<riddlebox> done
<riddlebox> now I just wish I was at home to install it
<Crewsr3> ok
<Crewsr3> I posted
<tgm4883_laptop> link
<Crewsr3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64633/
<tgm4883_laptop> No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP.
<tgm4883_laptop> Please run setup on this machine and modify the first page
<tgm4883_laptop> of the general settings.
<Crewsr3> I saw that
<Crewsr3> what do I need to set up
<tgm4883_laptop> Crewsr3, I'm going to refer you to the installation manual here http://www.mythbuntu.org/documentation/mythbuntu_8.04_installation.pdf
<Crewsr3> ok
<Crewsr3> thanks for the help
<Crewsr3> I'm going to call it a night and try it with the manual tommorow
<Crewsr3> thanks!
<riddlebox> goof luck
<riddlebox> good luck
<Crewsr3> thanks!
<riddlebox> whoa
<mr_legan> trying to figure out why when running mythtv backend setup, it is mis-scaled so that the back/forward buttons are off the screen
<shizno> i get a "cannot open /dev/tty1 Input/output error" when trying to use the final 8.04 livecd.. i've verified md5s and burnt multiple cds
<shizno> also when i try to check disc integrity from the menu the bar fills up and then it hangs.. i think it is trying to say something but the text isn't being written for some reason
<shizno> all of this worked fine on a beta version, rc1 i believe
<shizno> has anyone else ran into this behavior?
<bouma> any recommendations for the leadtek dtv2000h
<bouma> im thinking of trying sudo echo "cx88-dvb" >> /etc/modules
<bouma> and tvtime
<bouma> but can anyone tell me if myth will work
<bouma> btw, i can just install the myth-backend using add/remove under ubuntu ?? will that work ok, i dont want a dedicated mythbox
<superm1> shizno, try booting the cd in anotehr computer?
<superm1> or in a VM?
<shizno> it was a (driver?) issue with amd64.. it's working now with i386
<andy_> hi any one awake?
<andy_> thought it might be a bit early/late
<andy_> just need some one to tell me how to add a networked folder so i can view moives from other desktop
<dbmister> hi people, is anyone having any problems with the latest mythubuntu 8.04? - as i can't get mythtv to find any channels in the mythtv-setup
<dbmister> i have a HVR-1110 card
<dbmister> it works manually in mplayer, i.e mplayer dvb://"bbc news"
<dbmister> how do you debug channel scanning in mythtv?
<laga> dbmister: mythtv-setupp --verbose help
<laga> will give you a list of options
<laga> for debugging output
<dbmister> thanks
<dbmister> anyone had issues with dvb channel scanning?
<dbmister> i.e Timeout Scanning 0 -- no signal
<laga> did you enter an initial transpondeR? you usually have to enter an initial tuning frequency
<dbmister> where do you enter that?
<laga> when you select "initial scan (tuned)" or something like that
<dbmister> mmm, does tuning timeout have any effect?
<dbmister> thanks for your help
<laga> does it work?
<elkin> hi! I just got me a 8600gt nvidia! wow am I happy...
<elkin> then again I cant get the opengl thing working in mythtv.
<elkin> the second time it just plays the audio but the screen stays black
<elkin> running mythbuntu 8
<laga> i think that's a known problem
<laga> opengl video is not exactly supported, it's just enabled for those who want to try it
<elkin> hi laga
<laga> hi
<elkin> what osd does run at high resolution?
<elkin> chromakey does not work for 8600 nvidia cards
<laga> no clue, sorry :)
<laga> i still use a SDTV
<laga> search the mailing lists, maybe there is a solution for the black screen probem
<elkin> but don't you have the problem that some channels resolution is so low that the standard osd is barely readable?
<elkin> even in SDTV (which I also use)?
<laga> no, i sit 3-4m away and i use DVb-C
<elkin> so u use "softblend"?
<laga> i have no clue :) i think so
<elkin> thanks
<jayshotta> Does anyone have a fix for mplayer it is doing 4:3 on all movies even with16:9 override on
<jayshotta> Does anyone have a fix for mplayer it is doing 4:3 on all movies even with16:9 override on
<famicom_> dammit
<famicom_> why does x264 keep crashing
<jayshotta> I got it working some weird reason 4:3 does widescreen
<atterdag> I have a quick question: if I want to store my old dvds that I converted to xvid on my mythbuntu, then in that directory should I store them, and what naming rules are there. I tried putting them in /var/lib/mythtv/videos, but mythvideo doesn't see any
<jayshotta> did u got o video manager to add them yet
<jayshotta> u have to imdb scan them in video manager
<jayshotta> then  u can see them in mythvideos
<atterdag> jayshotta: erhm ... what command do I have to execute?
<atterdag> jayshotta: /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/imdb.pl?
<jayshotta> jus go to setup>video Manager>the hit I for info
<atterdag> k
<jayshotta> then do a scan on each video
<atterdag> tnx, I'll give it a try
<jayshotta> it will query imdb for movie info
<jayshotta> no prob
<psicobra> hi all can any one tell me how to add the format MKV so that mythtv will play it
<psicobra> thanks
<jayshotta> I have never heard of that format why not convert it
<psicobra> it is a high definition format well it's not a format really it's a wrapper
<psicobra> is there no way to add it
<psicobra> mplayer and vlc play it no problems
<psicobra> just want to be able to use MCE remote
<jayshotta> im not sure about that at all
<hyphun> hi there!
<hyphun> anybody in here?
<jayshotta> sure i am
<hyphun> i had a question which i didn't find any answer to in google or otherwhere quickly.
<hyphun> Is it possible to connect with mythbuntu 8.04 to my existing knoppmyth installation which is running 0.20...
<laga> no
<psicobra> hi again laga
<jayshotta> nope
<hyphun> in other words: is it entirely impossible to connect a 0.21 frontend to a 0.20 backend? or is there a workaround?
<laga> yes
<laga> it's impossible
<jayshotta> hey laga I got that second HDD connected
<laga> jayshotta: great
<hyphun> ok. second question. any of you any experience with transferring a knoppmyth install to a mytbuntu one?
<jayshotta> he can use mythbuntu as his FE
<hyphun> jay: i can?
<laga> no
<laga> he can't :)
<hyphun> lol
<laga> you can try mythbuntu 7.10 if you totally need 0.20
<jayshotta> i used 7.10 fe on my knoppmyth
<jayshotta> worked fine for me
<laga> jayshotta: yes, but 8.04 is newer.
<hyphun> or diffecrent question: can i install mythtv 0.20 on hardy?
<laga> and it has mythtv 0.21
<jayshotta> 8.04 u cant i know
<psicobra> laga you got any ideas how to make mythtv play mkv's?
<laga> hyphun: you can build it from source
<jayshotta> I wonder why mythbuntu removed online music stream
<laga> psicobra: no
<hyphun> psicobra: that should be straight-forward, i guess. install the extra codecs and associate mkv in the video settings menu with the right player... I don't know about the extra channels (subs etc)
<laga> i don't use mkv
<laga> jayshotta: you mean mythstream? maybe you just don't have that package installed
<jayshotta> under media library I usto be able to stream shoutcast
<jayshotta> hey laga wats up with that symbolic link erroe i get from mythweb when I click on video ?
<hyphun> thx, laga, but i think I will research on how to upgrade my knoppmyth to 0.21 or even to Mythbuntu Hardy. :p
<jayshotta> lol laga u was right how did i miss that one
<hyphun> damn, just checked with knoppmyth... they didn't upgrade to 0.21 yet...
<hyphun> so it will be mythbuntu 8.04... maybe a diskless server or so.
<hyphun> seems interesting.
<Tuv0k> how does one del a added storage group?
<Tuv0k> How does one delete an added storage group?
<Tuv0k> "d"
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> my box rebooted it self
<a1fa> for no reason
<a1fa> Broadcast message from root
<a1fa> (unknown) at 10:28 ...
<a1fa> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<a1fa> :P
<laga> you probably enabled automatic shutdown in mytrhtv
<laga> or your box got rooted :)
<a1fa> i dont see how it could get rooted
<a1fa> unless you came to my house
<laga> probably some else knows ;)
<a1fa> anyway.. i am experiencing some streamzap remote issues
<a1fa> or they are focus issues
<a1fa> once in a while live-tv or playback doesnt respond to my remote
<a1fa> all of a sudden all of them catch up
<tgm4883_laptop>  /run shutdown -h now --host=a1fa
<tgm4883_laptop> oh sorry, wrong screen
<reslip> Does the 8.04 amd64 install usually create the database mythtv user and mythconverg db automatically?
<MythbuntuGuest54> Hello, i have a big problem. i want to updatet to hary, but he have two error sayed and now i cant see the desktop
<MythbuntuGuest54> he sayed the gdm packet may be in a working state. and teh other error he sayed mythbuntu-desktop may be in a not working state
<MythbuntuGuest54> do somebody know my problem?
<MythbuntuGuest54> no body here?
<laga> if you don't have the exact error messages handy, it'S hard to help you
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: you can't see the desktop? what do you get instead of the desktop?
<MythbuntuGuest54> where is the log? the monitor flickert and only see the lirc ok and so
<MythbuntuGuest54> 3 mal he flickert and than nothimng habend no kommandline
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: somewhere in /var/log/ i guess
<MythbuntuGuest54> mal = times, sorry :)
<MythbuntuGuest54> i take a look
<MythbuntuGuest54> gdn log say module dcc alredy build ... vesa0 no matching found ... screens found but none have a usable config... fatal error no screens found giving up
<MythbuntuGuest54> gdm i meen sorry
<MythbuntuGuest54> connection reset by peere error 104 unable to connect to x server
<dthacker> Hi.  I'm running Mythfrontend on my desktop to watch stuff I've recorded on the backend.  Video recordings are playing back "hot" where large blocks of read or orange graphics and blurry. Regular monitor viewing (internet, programs) does not have this problem
<MythbuntuGuest54> no such process errno 3
<dthacker> How can I fix it
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: maybe you can pastebin the whole thing
<MythbuntuGuest54> ok please wait a moment
<MythbuntuGuest54> do you know how i can copy some in ptty ssh client to my pc?
<Wy|laptop> just highlight it in PuTTY
<Wy|laptop> and paste it whereever
<MythbuntuGuest54> ah ok only with mouse it work hilght...
<MythbuntuGuest54> mh no not work, i can copy but only in putty not in my main pc
<dthacker> the "hot" video is happening on live TV as well
<free1> in init.d where would I comment out the alsa drivers
<MythbuntuGuest54> i take a screenshot... ok?
<MythbuntuGuest54> here it is http://78.54.133.247/1.jpg
<MythbuntuGuest54> sorry for the long time, i have installed a webserver
<laga> hehe
<laga> a image pastebin would have worked, too
<MythbuntuGuest54> hehe dos it work too? sorry i dont see it :)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: what log file is that?
<laga> yes it works
<MythbuntuGuest54> im gdm ordner und heißt 0.log
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: /var/log/Xorg.0.log oder so. mit winscp oder irgendeinem anderen sftp tool solltest du die besser rüberkriegen
<MythbuntuGuest54> ich schau mal eben
<MythbuntuGuest54> http://78.54.133.247/2.jpg
<MythbuntuGuest54> weil beim updatet zur neuen version 8.04 sagte er den fehler bei gdm deswegen habe ich den log genommen
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: das log ist nicht komplett
<MythbuntuGuest54> ja ok... mache kurz noch mehr bilder
<MythbuntuGuest54> http://78.54.133.247/3.jpg
<MythbuntuGuest03> tv.org
<MythbuntuGuest54> geht noch weiter mit den bildern einfach 4.jpg ec nehmen
<MythbuntuGuest03> hi, ich hab grad eine Twinhan VP-1025 in meinen htpc gesteckt, aber er zeigt mir 0% signalstärke, mit meinem Reciver funzt aber alles bestens
<MythbuntuGuest03> könnte das an linux liegen?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: ja
<laga> err, MythbuntuGuest03
<MythbuntuGuest54> http://78.54.133.247/letzte.jpg
<a1fa> pastebin.ca
<MythbuntuGuest54> sonst sehe ich keine fehler
<laga> MythbuntuGuest54: du musst wohl dein X richtig konfigurieren+
<laga> sorry, ich muss mich eben auf das meeting konzentrieren
<MythbuntuGuest54> mh das war richtig configuriert bis zu dem update zur neuen distri version.....falls jemand noch eine idee hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar
<replman> Hi!
<replman> I'm currently configuring mythtv (mythtv-setup) on my fathers machine over the internet (ssh -X) but his upload is not so good. Is it possible to configure without X? The problem is, that the resolution of my X-Server is 1680x1250. It takes so much time to go from one screen to another. It took 5min to setup language :-(
<Tuv0k> There is a job queue stuck @ 99% preventing other jobs from starting. Is there something I can do to refresh the job queue state besides restarting the backend? I've tried to delete the job from the frontend, but to no avail?
<egghead2> in 8.04, i just added a netmos serial card (mb has no com ports), ports are showing up as ttys2 + 3, is there a way to force them to ttys0 +1?
<a1fa> udev.conf maybe
<egghead2> a1fa, :) ill check it out
<egghead2> where is it located?
<a1fa> etc
<a1fa> /etc/udev/udev.conf
<egghead2> cool thanks
<a1fa> /etc/udev/rules.d/
<a1fa> you may need to edit rules
<egghead2> k
<egghead2> thanks, gives me somthing else to google :)
<MythbuntuGuest54> do somebody know how i can updatet the 7.10 version to 8.04 in the console?
<MythbuntuGuest54> please do somebody know?
<hara> hello. I don't understand how to edit myth-halt.sh script to make it shutdown my system?
<free1> holla
<free1> what audio drivers would work
<MythbuntuGuest54> bye bye
<MythbuntuGuest19> Anyone around for a (potentially) quick question?
<tgm4883_laptop> always
<MythbuntuGuest19> great, here goes...
<MythbuntuGuest19> Just installed 804, everything is great, except watch TV does nothing.  (using hdhomerun)
<tgm4883_laptop> does recording work?
<MythbuntuGuest19> I remember an issue with the network in the past, but not sure how I solved it..  My internet connect works (mythstream works)
<MythbuntuGuest19> i havent tried scheduling a record, will right now
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<MythbuntuGuest19> no, no go. I mentioned this issue before, and I was told to use network-manager or something, but I never really understood what I did to make it work.
<MythbuntuGuest19> After a restart, my live TV does not work unless I restart the backend first.
<MythbuntuGuest19> Any tip or should I just have it restart after a reboot everything using a script or something?
<tvtunerhelp> can anyone help me install and configure mythtv on hardy?
<a1fa> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> oh i could have helped too
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> you know, we should have an installation manual or something
<darthanubis> totem loads the records from the myth database
<darthanubis> but does not play them
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone have the new vista mce remote and know how to program the buttons?
<jayshotta> how did u get totem to see myth database
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-20
<KNIGHT3000> hi, what is the secret to getting audio over HDMI with Mythbuntu 9.04?
<neoneddy_> did it go gold?
<wombo> nope RC at the moment
<wombo> Gold next week
<neoneddy_> right on!  can you get audio with 8.10 ?
<wombo> just a sec
<KNIGHT3000> have not tried
<wombo> which graphics card?
<KNIGHT3000> IGP 8300 NVIDIA
<wombo> or mobo
<neoneddy_> let me know, because I'm looking to do just that :-)
<neoneddy_> are there mplayer improvements in 9.04 ?
<KNIGHT3000> Asus m3n78-EM
<KNIGHT3000> what I cannot find in mythbuntu is the Volume Control in the XFCE desktop
<wombo> I havent done it but they this
<wombo> http://www.goingson.be/2008/12/ubuntu-and-hdmi-audio-output.html
<KNIGHT3000> from what I have, it seems that I need to unmute it there
<wombo> if you go to a console and type this:
<KNIGHT3000> i.e. from what I have read
<wombo> sudo alsamixer
<KNIGHT3000> yep, I can get to alsamixer
<neoneddy_> oh yeah alsamixer is nice
<wombo> also get the latest Nvidia drivers
<KNIGHT3000> and all looks good there
<KNIGHT3000> I have 180.22
<wombo> try
<wombo> gnome-volume-control
<wombo> and check if IEC958 is turned on
<wombo> Just going to have a shower
<wombo> keep posting and I will read the backlog in a sec
<KNIGHT3000> ok...thanks
<KNIGHT3000> IEC958 is on I believe, i.e. I am not sure how to make any changes to it in alsamixer
<wombo> what is the output of 'aplay -l"
<KNIGHT3000> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<KNIGHT3000> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
<KNIGHT3000>   Subdevices: 1/1
<KNIGHT3000>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<KNIGHT3000> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
<KNIGHT3000>   Subdevices: 1/1
<KNIGHT3000>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<KNIGHT3000> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
<KNIGHT3000>   Subdevices: 1/1
<KNIGHT3000>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ipwnu> does mythbuntu 8.1 or 9.04 support vdpau?
<wombo> no
<wombo> only trunk
<ipwnu> thx
<KNIGHT3000> I also installed ALSA 1.0.19
<wombo> ahh ok
<KNIGHT3000> using the upgrade script in the ubuntu forums
<wombo> I was just reading that 1.0.18a needed compiling from source
<wombo> with that script
<wombo> so thats good
<KNIGHT3000> thinking it would solve it automatically
<wombo> try a google search for enabling IEC958 in mythbuntu
<wombo> got it
<wombo> go to alsamixer
<wombo> scroll to the right
<KNIGHT3000> so steps 4 and 5 from the link you sent me, as I suspect is where my issue is and I just need to do those
<neoneddy_> will the 9.04 upgrade mess up my custom stuff to mount my apple Air disk  and whatnot?
<wombo> you will see IEC958
<KNIGHT3000> yep
<KNIGHT3000> I see it
<wombo> press space
<wombo> or something
<KNIGHT3000> right, nothing happens, it still has 00
<KNIGHT3000> here is what it has on top:
<KNIGHT3000>  Card: HDA NVidia                                                                                                           x
<KNIGHT3000> x Chip: Nvidia MCP78 HDMI                                                                                                    x
<KNIGHT3000> x View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                                              x
<wombo> is there just one entre or 2
<KNIGHT3000> x Item: IEC958 Default PCM
<wombo> try to use pastebin.org if you can
<KNIGHT3000> three actually, IEC958, IEC958 Default PCM, and IEC958 1
<wombo> got it
<wombo> try pressing '>' or '<'
<KNIGHT3000> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7a0f0672
<wombo> bugger so they are all enabled
<wombo> have you looked at this? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki?title=AllensDigitalAudioHowto#Enable_desired_iec958_output
<KNIGHT3000> yep, > or < is turning them off
<wombo> neoneddy_, sorry mate i am not sure
<wombo> That link actually seems pretty comprehensive
<neoneddy_> wombo, so I half forgot everything I did.. I hope it works :-)
<wombo> haha
<tritium> KNIGHT3000: even in jaunty my ALC889A is not properly detected.
<tritium> A speaker test does work over hdmi, but I can't get mythtv output over HDMI.
<KNIGHT3000> I'll be happy with a speaker test working as I think mythtv should work
<KNIGHT3000> here is a post with the mobo I have
<KNIGHT3000> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1895025&postcount=85
<KNIGHT3000> although it is not specific to mythtv
<tritium> KNIGHT3000: hmm, I'll have to try muting all the IEC958 devices.  Although, ideally, I'd like both HDMI -> TV, and S/PDIF -> Receiver.
<tritium> This is the mobo I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128363
<KNIGHT3000> why muting? was it not that they all needed to be unmuted?
<tritium> I'll re-read.  I thougth it said to "mute" them.
<tritium> KNIGHT3000: you're correct.
<tritium> I think I just need for the ALC889A to be supported with a newer alsa release.
<KNIGHT3000> so 1.0.19 does not support it?
<tritium> Not that I'm aware of, KNIGHT3000.  Did they get that into jaunty recently?  On the beta, it was still 1.0.18.
<KNIGHT3000> i have the ALC1200
<gbutters> KNIGHT3000,  In /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base add options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig
<KNIGHT3000> is that supported?
<KNIGHT3000> yep, gbutters, I read that today
<KNIGHT3000> did not try
<KNIGHT3000> ok, I add it, do I need to reboot for it to take?
<gbutters> yes
<KNIGHT3000> alright guys, thanks for the help and pointers. I'll call it a night as I have an early flight in the morning. Hopefully these suggestions does the fix
<KNIGHT3000> BTW - what should the BIOS be set to?
<KNIGHT3000> for the Southbridge?
<KNIGHT3000> Internal & External Codec - HD AUdio - SPDIF
<KNIGHT3000> or
<KNIGHT3000> Internal & External Codec - HD AUdio - HDMI
<KNIGHT3000> I believe somewhere I read states that the HDMI is only for an add-in card and therefore setting should be kept as SPDIF
<gbutters> KNIGHT3000, In bios try setting SPDIF Mode Setting to HDMI Output
<KNIGHT3000> ok
<jack7> I am close to building a Mythbuntu box and was wondering if I should wait until all goes digital or use the available tuner cards that are out there now. My thought was the tuner card builders would make there new cards stricly digial and on the same page as the rest of the vendors. Sorry if I sound confussed but I am suffering with the flu and am a bit groggy
<amitizle> Hi. I installed today mythbuntu on P4 and finally managed to output the view from my Geforce 5200. I have got an "AverTV Super 007" tv card and i wonder why it's not working....does anyone have an idea? Thanks,
<amitizle> Hi. I installed today mythbuntu on P4 and finally managed to output the view from my Geforce 5200. I have got an "AverTV Super 007" tv card and i wonder why it's not working....does anyone have an idea? Thanks,
<rhpot1991> amitizle: try google, I'm not aware if that card works or not
<amitizle> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/AVerTV_DVB-T_Super_007
<amitizle> I am googling all day...i can't find anything
<rhpot1991> amitizle: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AVerTV_DVB-T_Super_007
<rhpot1991> "It is currently not supported under Linux. However, experimental support exists (see below for details). "
<rhpot1991> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2007-December/030881.html
<rhpot1991> seems to indicate it should be working already
<amitizle> thanks. but shouldn't it be working already? it say so in the Mythbuntu wiki..
<amitizle> Plus those are old posts....in the comments it says that in Hardy it should be working from the box..
<tgm4883> amitizle, link?
<amitizle> Sorry. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/177583 look at the comments...
<amitizle> and http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/AVerTV_DVB-T_Super_007 from the wiki
<tgm4883> ok, the second link doesn't say it's supported
<tgm4883> the first link says it should be supported in 8.04, then another comment says that it is not
<tgm4883> have you tested in in other software (like kaffine)
<amitizle> No i didn't...
<tgm4883> try that, make sure it works out of mythtv first, then we will try inside mythtv
<amitizle> OK- thanks!
<thedarkone> can some one upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 rc with cd without reformating?
<superm1> thedarkone, sure
<superm1> !upgrade | thedarkone
<Zinn> thedarkone: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<thedarkone> i only see upgrading to 8.10
<_Sleepy_> any1 an idea on how to troubleshoot recording probs?
<_Sleepy_> (programs to be recorded are written to db, but not showing in upcoming recording list)
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: ever get your firewire working?
<thedarkone> not worth it rhpot
<thedarkone> hdtv are encrypted with 5c
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: by law the have to give you your locals in HD at least (there are some that don't obey though)
<rhpot1991> but ya if you don't get anything else its easier to just get a HDHR and not mess with the firewire
<_Sleepy_> hmm, no one?
<tgm4883> !logs | _Sleepy_
<Zinn> _Sleepy_: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<_Sleepy_> I know, but nothing interesting to find there :-)
<tgm4883> _Sleepy_, well if there is nothing interesting, then it must work right ;)
<_Sleepy_> that's what it _should_ do, indeed
<thedarkone> rhpot1991 can you recommand a good one
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: a good what, HD tunner?
<thedarkone> yes a hdtuner
<rhpot1991> HDHR :)
<thedarkone> yeah what model
<rhpot1991> most of the devs here use one
<rhpot1991> there is only one I think
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun_atsc
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005&Tpk=hdhomerun
<rhpot1991> might be able to shop and find it a little cheaper, newegg has had it for 140 every now and then
<thedarkone> well how u hook it up
<thedarkone> since there only a eth port
<rhpot1991> just attach it to your network
<rhpot1991> I have heard of some people doing a crossover cable to a dedicated ethernet port too, but odds are that isn't needed
<thedarkone> well looks like it will be a pain
<amitizle_> Hey dear helpers...i've managed to setup my AverTV super 007 by installing the new v4l-dvb drivers. The problem is that that it's working on TvTime but not on MythTV! What can i do?
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: it works OOB, dual tuner, and isn't too badly priced.  If you prefer something internal then do your research as to how hard its gonna be to get working first
<thedarkone> cool
<Elive_user31_en> How do I change the res on mythbuntu via SSH as my TV can't cope with whatever its putting out?  Any ideas appreciated?
<superm1> Elive_user31_en, you can try DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<superm1> see if it tells you available resolutions
<superm1> if so, you can run DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s NUMBER where NUMBER is the one you want
<Elive_user31_en> hmm ok I'll try that now,  thanks
<Elive_user31_en> what do you mean by number?
<Elive_user31_en> its listing some available output modes
<superm1> so choose one of them
<superm1> eg 1024x768
<superm1> or 1280x1024 etc
<Elive_user31_en> ah ok..  I'll give it a whirl :-)
<thedarkone> whatz new in 9.04
<amitizle_> Anyone?
<amitizle_> When i get into my setup screen i can choose my tv capture and mythtv recognize it, but i still can't watch tv
<meshe> what happens when you try to watch tv?
<amitizle_> It just not doing anything
<amitizle_> black screen for a sec then back to the gui
<meshe> ok, that's something :)
<amitizle_> :-)
<meshe> check the permissins of your recordings directory, make sure it's writable by the mythtv user
<meshe> check the backend logs for error messages /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<meshe> if you don't see anything specific post them to a pastebin
<amitizle_> 1) Thanks, how do i do that? 2) What should choose for dvb-analog card? MPEG? Analog-V4L?
<meshe> post your logs using the command: mythbuntu-log-grabber
<amitizle_> ==> /var/log/mythtv/mtd.log <==
<amitizle_> mtd started at Mon Apr 20 22:32:48 2009
<amitizle_> mtd is running on a host called amit-Myth
<amitizle_> 22:32:48: Waiting for connections/jobs
<amitizle_> 22:32:48: mtd is listening on port 2442
<amitizle_> ==> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log <==
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:32:31.292 mythbackend version: 0.21.20080304-1 www.mythtv.org
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:32:31.294 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:32:31.407 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:33:40.926 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:33:40.937 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 0)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:33:40.939 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:33:40.940 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 1)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:33:50.856 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:40:18.151 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:40:18.167 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 0)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:40:18.169 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:40:18.170 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 1)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:45:04.552 Reloading backend settings
<meshe> stop, stop, stop, stop
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 22:48:50.884 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:03:50.910 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.447 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.477 Empty LocalHostName.
<meshe> don't paste logs in channel
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.478 Using localhost value of amit-Myth
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.508 New DB connection, total: 1
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.517 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.519 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.521 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.526 New DB connection, total: 2
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.529 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.539 Current Schema Version: 1214
<amitizle_> Starting up as the master server.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:02.575 TVRec(1) Error: Problem finding starting channel, setting to default of '3'.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:03.899 ChannelBase(1) Error: InitializeInputs():
<amitizle_> 			Could not get inputs for the capturecard.
<amitizle_> 			Perhaps you have forgotten to bind video
<amitizle_> 			sources to your card's inputs?
<amitizle_> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<amitizle_> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:03.969 New DB connection, total: 3
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:03.974 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:04.003 MediaServer:: Loopback address specified - 127.0.0.1. Disabling UPnP
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:04.005 Main::Registering HttpStatus Extension
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:04.010 mythbackend version: 0.21.20080304-1 www.mythtv.org
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:04.013 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:04.018 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:26.676 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:26.686 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 0)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:26.687 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:14:26.693 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 1)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:15:23.971 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.401 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.456 Empty LocalHostName.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.457 Using localhost value of amit-Myth
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.474 New DB connection, total: 1
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.484 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.486 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.490 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.494 New DB connection, total: 2
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.497 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.503 Current Schema Version: 1214
<amitizle_> Starting up as the master server.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:10.518 TVRec(1) Error: Problem finding starting channel, setting to default of '3'.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.788 ChannelBase(1) Error: InitializeInputs():
<amitizle_> 			Could not get inputs for the capturecard.
<amitizle_> 			Perhaps you have forgotten to bind video
<amitizle_> 			sources to your card's inputs?
<amitizle_> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<amitizle_> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.860 New DB connection, total: 3
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.865 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.876 MediaServer:: Loopback address specified - 127.0.0.1. Disabling UPnP
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.878 Main::Registering HttpStatus Extension
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.881 mythbackend version: 0.21.20080304-1 www.mythtv.org
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.889 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:11.898 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:38.998 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:39.008 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 0)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:39.010 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:39.017 adding: amit-Myth as a client (events: 1)
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:22:31.860 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 1.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.173 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.207 Empty LocalHostName.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.209 Using localhost value of amit-Myth
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.224 New DB connection, total: 1
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.233 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.236 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.238 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.243 New DB connection, total: 2
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.245 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.251 Current Schema Version: 1214
<amitizle_> Starting up as the master server.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:57.265 TVRec(1) Error: Problem finding starting channel, setting to default of '3'.
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:29:58.528 ChannelBase(1) Error: InitializeInputs():
<amitizle_> 			Could not get inputs for the capturecard.
<amitizle_> 			Perhaps you have forgotten to bind video
<superm1> !pastebin | amitizle_
<amitizle_> 			sources to your card's inputs?
<amitizle_> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<amitizle_> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:33.238 Failed to run 'cdrecord --scanbus'
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:33.244 Failed to run 'cdrecord --scanbus -dev=ATA'
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:33.250 Failed to run 'cdrecord --scanbus -dev=ATAPI'
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:33.280 MonitorRegisterExtensions(0x40, ogg,mp3,aac,flac)
<amitizle_> SIP listening on IP Address 192.168.0.101:5060 NAT address 192.168.0.101
<amitizle_> SIP: Cannot register; proxy, username or password not set
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:33.390 No theme dir: /home/amit/.mythtv/themes/MythCenter
<meshe> amitizle_: stop pasting in channel
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:38.996 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<superm1> amitizle_, stop posting the logs in the channel
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:38.998 Using protocol version 40
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:47.322 No theme dir: /home/amit/.mythtv/themes/MythCenter
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:49.548 XMLParse::LoadTheme using /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/video-ui.xml
<amitizle_> 2009-04-20 23:21:51.135 XMLParse::LoadTheme using /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/video-ui.xml
<amitizle_> MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<superm1> amitizle_, please see /t
<amitizle_> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (Family: 15, Model: 3, Stepping: 3)
<amitizle_> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<meshe> i did say pastebin
<Zinn> amitizle_: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-21
<D0c5i5> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> quick question
<mattwj2002> will the new Mythbuntu be released when the new Ubuntu distro is released? aka April 23rd?
<hads> Sometime around then yeah
<mattwj2002> okay cool :)
<mattwj2002> I am dieing for the new release for my mythtv box :D
<D0c5i5> is wubi.exe suppose to work with mythbuntu?
<mattwj2002> are you running linux in windows?
<D0c5i5> i think it's suppose to install linux on a ntfs partition (in an image, maybe?)
<D0c5i5> i was just going to check it (mythbuntu), but i get a very non-error error
<mattwj2002> what does it say?
<D0c5i5> just a moment, i'll type it out
<mattwj2002> ok
<D0c5i5> a dialog box pops up labled "Ubuntu Setup", the error in the box is "The download was interrupted with the error:" and the only option is "OK"
<mattwj2002> have you tried again?
<mattwj2002> maybe you just had a connection problem?
<D0c5i5> yea, i've tried a few times, after i couldn't get it working, i tried it in a virtual pc (VMWare workstation on guest and host"
<mattwj2002> did that work?
<D0c5i5> yea, i tried earlier today, and just tried again
<D0c5i5> no, same error
<mattwj2002> are you running out of disk space by chance?
<D0c5i5> selecting Ubuntu and not Mythbuntu seems to work (it starts downloading files, unlike what it does whene selecting Mythbuntu)
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<D0c5i5> no, plenty of space on all drives (780GB free on the destination I selected, i also tried a couple other partitions as well)
<mattwj2002> out of curiousity.....
<mattwj2002> why are you trying to run it in Windows?
<mattwj2002> :)
<D0c5i5> mattwj2002: wubi.exe doesn't run it in windows, it sets up dual booting with the linux root partition housed as an HD image on an NTFS volume
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<mattwj2002> I am not sure what to tell you
<D0c5i5> it's supposed to be a quick way to try out native Mythbuntu without having to burn a CD/DVD
<D0c5i5> mattwj2002: you could just tell me it's working =D
 * D0c5i5 chuckles...
<D0c5i5> sorry, i've not had alot of sleep
<mattwj2002> it is working? o.O
<D0c5i5> no, but i thought if you told me it was working, i would feel better
<D0c5i5> ;)
<D0c5i5> ooo, wait, i got an idea... can't you convert ubuntu to mythbuntu after install?
<mattwj2002> yup :D
<mattwj2002> well basically
<D0c5i5> hmmm, ok, i'll just try ubuntu regular, then install all the mythbuntu stuff after installation completes
<mattwj2002> sweet
<mattwj2002> :)
<D0c5i5> alright, i'll be back later (i hope!)
<mattwj2002> :D
<squidly> I'm having an issue with mythweb, When I try to click ok the video section I get "Fatal error: Cannot use object of type __PHP_Incomplete_Class as array in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/video/handler.php on line 209"
<squidly> any ideas how to fix that
<gizmobay> When I start LiveTV for the first time from the main menu, I don't get any channel info through a popup. I cahnge the channel and then I get it. Is anyone else seeing this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-22
<MythbuntuGuest33> !help release date
<Zinn> !help release date For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest33> Does 9.04 come out on thursday too or is it normally a little later than ubuntu release date?
<xavieronassis> Recently when I go to watch a recorded show rather than the show playing, I get a message saying "the file for this recording is empty" - anyone know what's happened? It's been working perfectly until this week.
<tgm4883> !logs xavieronassis
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about logs xavieronassis
<tgm4883> !logs | xavieronassis
<Zinn> xavieronassis: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<xavieronassis> will do... thanks
<xavieronassis> I've ssh'd into the box and looked at the syslog from 4/20 when there was an error in recording. I've posted a bit from the end... http://pastebin.ca/1399081 only the frontend only machine is Ibex the FE/BE is Hardy Heron - didn't find log grabber. there.
<xavieronassis> This one may be more relevant http://pastebin.ca/1399089
<gizmobay> When I start LiveTV for the first time from the main menu, I don't get any channel info through a popup. I cahnge the channel and then I get it. Is anyone else seeing this?
<Steve_> anyone available to help me out a bit with 'apt-get source mythtv'?
<Steve_> I get this: NOTICE: 'mythtv' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system
<Steve_> not sure what I can do
<Steve_> .
<Steve_> hmm i see now that there is a program called bzr
<r3vile> hi
<rhpot1991> hi
<wombo> hi
<tgm4883> hi
<wombo> I just brought a new AMP today to replace my crappy LG multimedia/DVD crap
<wombo> What is the best way to get sound to it?
<wombo> Currently I am using a 3.5mm plug
<wombo> Using the mobo sound card I can only do 3.5mm stereo or some other plug
<wombo> < I thought it was toslink but it says on the back SPDIF, but it isnt an RCA type socket
<wombo> My option is to just buy a new sound card for it so I can finally get 5.1
<rhpot1991> if it looks like optical then it prob is optical
<wombo> so using that I can pass the full stream across, like DTS or whatever it is for the AMP top sort out?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> wombo: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_Digital_Sound
<rhpot1991> wombo: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_Digital_Sound_with_AC3_and_SPDIF
<r3vile> i have to edit something in "~/.vlc/"  where is this path, or what means the ~ ?
<rhpot1991> ~ is your home directory
<rhpot1991> if you hit ~ then tab, it should convert it to the full path
<r3vile> ok thx
<rhpot1991> np
<r3vile> hm its /home/main/.vlc
<r3vile> but there is no such folder
<r3vile> im using mythbuntu , where can i find the .vlc folder there?
<rhpot1991> r3vile: first, are you sure you have vlc installed, I don't recall if its there by default
<r3vile> yes i have :P
<r3vile> the problem is, that i want control vlc by remote and i found a tutorial how to do this, but there i have to edit ~/.vlc/...
<r3vile> which i cant found
<r3vile> *find
<rhpot1991> make it then
<rhpot1991> mkdir .vlc
<rhpot1991> or if its a file just create it with your editor
<r3vile> no, im afraid, thats not the right way ;)
<r3vile> i have vlc.. so there must be such an folder
<r3vile> well i am going to upgrade vlc
<rhpot1991> r3vile: sometimes packages only create those if they are needed, and there will be a default config somewhere else
<rhpot1991> most times you only do that for user specific configuration, so either you are editing the wrong place or need to create it
<mattwj2002> hi guys
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-23
<mattwj2002> there is a new release of ubuntu coming out
<mattwj2002> I am thinking about converting from the 32bit to the 64bit version of mythbuntu
<mattwj2002> are there a lot of problems with the 64 bit version?
<rhpot1991> mattwj2002: shouldn't be
<rhpot1991> and yes, tomorrow
<mattwj2002> okay cool
<mattwj2002> well I am going to move my files around for the big release :D
<Pontiac> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Ponty> refund
<Ponty> !help refund
<Zinn> !help refund For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Ponty> !refund
<Zinn> For your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<Ponty> Ah.  Well... Ya had me on that until ya mentioned the twix bar. :P
<Ponty> So, aside from VNC and similar software, I'm aware of the telnet `server` but have yet to figure out how to use it.  I tried MythTV and all that does is stream from the machine to the PC I'm making the requests from....
<Ponty> What I'm looking for is something I can control the Mythbuntu box remotely from to play videos stored on the machine.
<Ponty> I've used google to look up "REMOTE CONTROL" and ... well... most the hits I get are coming up with the universal remote controls, not remotely controling the machine.
<Ponty> Ideas?
<hads> What type of remote control?
<Ponty> PC remote control.
<hads> Buy a remote.
<hads> If you are more specific perhaps we can help more.
<Ponty> Prior to my installing Mythbuntu, I was using VLC and its HTTP interface.  It did what I wanted to do, with the exception that the javascript was extremely buggy and prone to getting to the point where I had to reboot.
<Ponty> MythTV looked good, but when I finally got it setup, all it does is stream from the HTPC to the machine I'm using.
<Ponty> Whta I want to do is use a remote PC to tell the HTPC to play videos on the TV.
<Ponty> I can SSH to the machine, and I can use mplayer to start playing the file, and I get the audio, but not video.
<Ponty> So another question would be how I can redirect the video feed to not use the SSH session but go to the television or the desktop on the HTPC?
<hads> DISPLAY=:0 mplayer foo.bar
<Ponty> I was JUST typing about display... Alright.  I'll try that later.  That might be all I need to do.
<hads> MythTV is a full interface, so perhaps not what you want.
<tgm4883> Ponty, to be clear, you want to be able to control the frontend from a web browser?
<tgm4883> is that right? or something else?
<hads> Designed to be used maximised with a remote control.
<hads> You can control it via the telnet interface also, I do that every day.
<Ponty> tgm> Web browser, telnet, SSH, whatever.  Any method to control the front end.
<tgm4883> Ponty, no problemo then
<tgm4883> just a sec
<tgm4883> you can control it via mythweb
<Ponty> hads> Do you have instructions on how to do that?  I was able to get into the telnet session on port 4830 or whatever, but, couldn't figure it out.
<Ponty> tgm> mythweb != mythtv I hope?
<hads> It's part of mythtv.
<tgm4883> Ponty, http://BACKENDIP/mythweb/remote
<hads> telnet yourhostname 6546; help
<tgm4883> Ponty, you can control the frontend from there
<hads> mythweb uses the telnet interface to control the frontend
<tgm4883> thats correct, it uses the telnet interface to do it
<Ponty> ... nice.
<hads> That's why I said it :)
<tgm4883> so whichever you are more comfortable with
<hads> The mythweb thing is kinda weird though.
<Ponty> Via mythweb, when I try to hit a button, it tells me "no front ends have been selected" however, theres only one, and when I click on it, nothing happens.
<Ponty> Now it just popped up saying "Distro is not responding".
<hads> You need to enable the telnet interface.
<Ponty> It is running.
<Ponty> .. well it was.
<hads> Did you enable it in the frontend?
<Ponty> I was using it last night.
<Ponty> No changes in the front end for about a month now.
<hads> So you did enable it in the frontend settings then?
<Ponty> Should be enabled, yes.
<hads> You might want to check,
<Ponty>  Checking
<Ponty> "Network remote control port" = 6546
<Ponty> And "Enable network remote control interface" is enabled.
<hads> Good. Now you can try "telnet $HOSTNAME 6546"
<Ponty> It just sits there.
<Ponty> Yesterday it was giving me a # prompt.  Today, nadda.
<hads> Then it's not working.
<hads> Close and reopen the frontend.
<Ponty> The kids are watching a movie right now.  If I kill the process, will it kill mplayer?
<hads> Likely. I don't use mplayer myself
<Ponty> I'll wait till its over then I'll drop it.  Even reboot it if necessary.
<hads> It's not.
<hads> Anyway, when you are in the telnet interface, type help, it will show you the commands.
<Ponty> I saw that, but hadn't figured out how to launch a movie yet.
<Ponty> stephen@distro:~$ netstat -ao | grep 6546
<Ponty> tcp        0      0 *:6546                  *:*                     LISTEN      keepalive (0.00/0/0)
<Ponty> stephen@distro:~$ netstat -ao | grep 6546
<Ponty> tcp        0      0 *:6546                  *:*                     LISTEN      keepalive (0.00/0/0)
<Ponty> err.  sorry.
<Ponty> BRB
<Ponty> Sick kid. *sigh*
<darthanubis> how do I get mythfilldatabase to retrieve channel icons?
<darthanubis> I can't seem to get the right option to send it to do so
<darthanubis> thx
<darthanubis> --do-channel-updates ?
<darthanubis> --update-icon-map ?
<tgm4883> maybe try it?
<darthanubis> so far no go
<darthanubis> --reset-icon-map well see if this is it
<darthanubis> the channel icon download via the mythtv-setup bails out before icons can be downloaded. Then the setup drops to the desktop
<darthanubis> I always look for help when I can never get it
<darthanubis> you'd think there
<darthanubis> thre would be some docs for mythbuntu covering channel icons
<MythbuntuGuest41> I'm looking for the Mythbuntu 9.04 RC default mysql password
<MythbuntuGuest41> I have tried blank, but no go
<MythbuntuGuest41> sorry root password
<darthanubis> look in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<darthanubis> mkiconmap.pl does not come with ubuntu's version of mythtv:(
<darthanubis> If you have XMLTV software installed, there is a perl script in MythTV's contrib/ directory which will generate this file for you. Run the command:  $ perl mkiconmap.pl
<darthanubis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/channel_icons
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659623
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest41, it's defaulting to your user password
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest41, so whatever you picked during installation
<wombo> Has anybody here got SPDIF to work? I can get sound ok in mplayer but nothing in Mythtv when AC3/DTS passthrough is enabled
<wombo> Basically I want to use AC3/DTS when available if not available just push normal stereo through the SPDIF port
<MythbuntuGuest78> hi
<rhpot1991> hi
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.04 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<ernstp> torrents working for anyone?
<superm1> ernstp, they should be now
<superm1> i'm seeding amd64 at least
<ernstp> I'm not getting any response from the tracker on my mythbuntu image it seems like
<r3z> If my box is x64 capable would it be better to put x64 on it or x32?
<superm1> ernstp, amd64 or i386?
<ernstp> superm1: both actually
<superm1> ernstp, that's odd, i do see 3 peers on the amd64 that i'm seeding to
<ernstp> r3z: I'd go 64-bit
<superm1> r3z, agreed w/ ernstp
<ernstp> superm1: guess the p2p part works, but the tracker is chocked
<superm1> ernstp, oh probably because we share a tracker with ubuntu
<superm1> and it's got a lot of load
<r3z> k
<r3z> I didnt know what real benefit for video processing I would get with 64bit.
<bradleee> all: if there is anyone who admins mythbuntu.org, this page gives a 403:
<bradleee> http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/Release_notes
<tgm4883> bradleee, thanks, fixed
<wombo> expect it is access denied
<tgm4883> does it work now?
<wombo> nope
<r3z> Access denied
<r3z> You are not authorized to access this page.
<wombo> Please tgm4883, give us the powa
<wombo> :)
<tgm4883> hmm
<bradleee> still 403
<wombo> let me guess in the release notes we need to be careful of some graphics cards
<wombo> it is running the latest .21-fixes
<wombo> alternate disks are not being made
<wombo> improvements in the underlying Ubuntu 9.04
<wombo> Mythexport and a deb for getting the weeklies is available
<superm1> bradleee, should be fine now. i think it was a website caching problem
<bradleee> refresh->200 OK.  thanks!
 * r3z is going to swap his old mythdora box over to mythbuntu this weekend
<r3z> thats gonna be fun :(
<MythbuntuGuest64> hi
<MythbuntuGuest64> what is the standard ubuntu remastering tool?
<MythbuntuGuest64> (in the changelog from 9.04)
<alecjcook> hello
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest64, remastersys maybe?
<tgm4883> don't know, we don't use that
<alecjcook> I am trying to install Mythbuntu from a Live CD. It gets to the Partition window and there is no Hard Disk selectable... If I boot the computer from the bios, I can clearly see the hard drive... I am using a Maxtor 250GB IDE HD with a SATA converter, attached to the SATA bus of a Scaleo E computer. Any ideas? I assume Mythbuntu does not include the drivers for my SATA connector, is there any way to check? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest64, it's livecd-rootfs
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest64, its actually not a remastering tool, its a mastering tool
<superm1> so this is entirely built from scratch
<alecjcook> my IDE / SATA converter is an ABIT SERILLEL 0
<MythbuntuGuest64> thx superml
<alecjcook> I am trying to install Mythbuntu from a Live CD. It gets to the Partition window and there is no Hard Disk selectable... If I boot the computer from the bios, I can clearly see the hard drive... I am using a Maxtor 250GB IDE HD with a SATA converter, attached to the SATA bus of a Scaleo E computer. Any ideas? I assume Mythbuntu does not include the drivers for my SATA connector, is there any way to check? Or am I barking up the wrong tree? my I
<Staticwave_Ace> Hello all, just installed mythbuntu freshly in a VM to play, and noticed that in primary backend only role, many of the directories are missing in /var/lib/mythtv
<Staticwave_Ace> also, mythnettv-gui is broken on first run, it needs some kind of data directory that doesn't exist
<r3z> Any of you migrated from Mythdora to mythbuntu?
 * r3z is wondering what a pain in the ass its gonna be.
<rhpot1991> r3z: backend, frontend?
<r3z> both ;)
 * r3z has an all in one box ;)
<rhpot1991> r3z: I'd check your schema version, dump the db, backup your recordings, do a fresh intsall and put everything back on the box
<r3z> Ya. That is my plan.
<r3z> Where does mythbuntu store data by default?
<rhpot1991> r3z: go browse the mythtv wiki, there are pages on backing up and restoring the db
<r3z> Ya I know how to do that.
<rhpot1991> r3z: /var/lib/mythtv I'm pretty sure
<r3z> Currently using /storage with mythdora
<rhpot1991> I use /mythtv
<r3z> Have a seperate Disk setup for the /storage
 * r3z is mostly worried about recording schedules but also want my old recordings to be able to come over too...
<rhpot1991> really doesn't matter where you park them, just gotta make sure the permissions are ok and that you tell mythtv where that is
<r3z> Ya,
 * r3z cant remember if the storage volume is LVM or not :(
<rhpot1991> r3z: not much of a reason to use LVM anymore, storage groups give you that functionality
<r3z> Ya
<rhpot1991> then you don't need to deal with LVM headaches either
<r3z> THis was built off of an old fedora build with mythdora
<r3z> Ya its LVM.
<r3z> Wonder if I can get that to preserve.
<r3z> Easily that is.
<rhpot1991> r3z: copy them to another box and format it down, if you have the space
<rhpot1991> might be a good time for spring cleaning as well
<r3z> Probably will have to do that.
<r3z> Will need to run a network cable over to it and only have a 100mbit switch :(
<r3z> Trimmed down now.
<r3z> only using 100 gig ;)
<r3z> Still gonna take a while to transfer :(
 * r3z thinks he might just get his wife's external HD and hook it up.
<r3z> Might be faster lol
<rhpot1991> r3z: a good external HD is a savior for these kind of jobs
<r3z> Ya.
<r3z> Tha is what I will do ;)
<r3z> I might just delete everything and start fresh -thedatabase
<r3z> Recording schedules is all I REALLY care about.
<rhpot1991> r3z: do a db dump first, just incase
<rhpot1991> always good to have around
<r3z> I am going to.
<rhpot1991> also you can pull specific tables if you want
<r3z> Ya.
<r3z> Prolly pull the whole thing to get all the old programs and stuff and not cherry pick.
<r3z> Gonna do it tomorrow night I think.
<rhpot1991> make it a weekend project
<r3z> I will start it tomorrow night.
<r3z> Nothing records saturday :)
<rhpot1991> nothing sucks more than when you are up till 4am so you don't miss the wife's soap opera the next day
<r3z> Hah
<r3z> wife doesnt watch soaps thank god.
<r3z> We pretty much only record stuff we both watch
<r3z> Usually dont have time to watch tv by myself heh
<rhpot1991> thats actually how I started my mythnetwork, used recording that as a reason to buy toys
 * r3z is probably gonna set up a few laptops I have as frontends ;)
<r3z> My ubuntu laptop I use is gonna be a frontend in case I wanna watch something in bed ;)
<r3z> Eventually I will buy an HD card and put in it.
<r3z> For now I just have my PVR500
<r3z> Which works fabulously btw ;)
<r3z> in case noone knew that card rocks hah
<rhpot1991> r3z: when you shop for a HD tunner, I hightly recommend the HDHR
<rhpot1991> as do many of the other devs
 * r3z has not set one of those up before
<MythbuntuGuest30> Hey All, getting ready to install mythbuntu 9.04 for first time (switching from knoppmyth). Anything to look out for that people have been having probs with?
 * r3z hasnt seen anyone complaining too much today ;)
<uniscript> I'm not sure if this is the right forum to ask, but I'm starting to get desperate, so any pointers would be appreciated
<tgm4883> uniscript, diversify your portfolio
<uniscript> I'm in the US for a week and want to buy a USB video capture device for sub $100 that works for linux
<uniscript> I can't seem to synchronise the lists of supported devices with shops
<uniscript> can anyone help?
<uniscript> tgm4883: I'm trying to spend what's left of my portfolio :)
<tgm4883> are you looking for a device that works in linux in general, or that is well supported in mythtv?
<uniscript> linux in general for video capture, but I thought mythtv folk might be in the know
<uniscript> and I assume if it works for mythtv it'll work for linux in general
<tgm4883> I have an hvr-950 that works pretty well, IIRC, I just had to load the firmware
<uniscript> btw the device could well end up in a jungle somewhere
<uniscript> and where did you get it?
<tgm4883> I got mine at circuit city, but IIRC, best buy has them too
<tgm4883> theres also the pinnicle hdtv pro stick I think
<uniscript> so this would plug and play or would I need to hunt down some firmware
<uniscript> the pinnacle is known to work?
<tgm4883> you would need to find the firmware
<tgm4883> sec
<uniscript> (and yes I need PAL too)
<uniscript> (wouldn't want to make the hunt too easy :))
<tgm4883> well, you aren't going to find a PAL stick in a store in the US
<uniscript> well both then
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<Shadow__X> what device does both
<tgm4883> heres the data on the 950  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV_HVR-950
<tgm4883> I don't know if it does pal, although i'm not sure that even matters, you just need to capture the signal
<tgm4883> so you probably need a dvb-t card
<tgm4883> (or -s -c)
<Shadow__X> yeah
<uniscript> it's so hard, wail
<MythbuntuGuest07> Hello. Trying to partition my drive correctly.  Can someone verify this:  / (OS)  , SWAP and data should go to /usr/local?
<MythbuntuGuest07> Converting from knoppmyth, and they had sep. partition for data, I assume it s/b /usr/local in mytbuntu?
<hads> Huh?
<hads> /usr/local isn't typically used - unless you want to of course.
<MythbuntuGuest07> I have 3 partitions already.  hda1 which s/b OS right?  and then Swap, and then recordings normally go into /hda3 which I map to /usr/local?
<hads> s/b?
<MythbuntuGuest07> s/b = should be -- sorry
<hads> Ahh :)
<hads> I believe mythbuntu puts recordings under /var by default.
<MythbuntuGuest07> ok, so I should be ok by setting install for partion hda3 (data from knoppmyth) to /var?  and then hda1 is / (for OS)
<MythbuntuGuest07> will that work?
<hads> hda1 etc. don't nessecarily map to anything in particular as they could be different on each system.
<hads> Ubuntu uses scsi names for disks these days too, so sda etc.
<MythbuntuGuest07> I guess my first partion I mean, where my knoppmyth OS used to be, I would map that on the partioner to /?
<hads> And no, you shouln't just set your hda3 partition to /var
<hads> Are you sating that you're trying to install over the top of an old install. Doesn't sound like a good idea.
<hads> s/sating/saying/
<MythbuntuGuest07> Yes, I would like to reformat partion 1, which is where knoppmyth used to be. And my recordings were on a diff. partion
<hads> Ok then exclude your recordings partition from the install and set it up later.
<MythbuntuGuest07> I guess I can install everything to partion 1 and then symlink /var (or wherever the datafiles are held) to the right partion?
<hads> "under /var" means somewhere in that tree by the way, not just directly in /var which is used for all sorts of things.
<MythbuntuGuest07> right.
<MythbuntuGuest07> ok. thanks for your help. I'll do that.
<MythbuntuGuest07> I might be back, tried 8.10 awhile ago and couldn't get my serial irblaster going, hopefully it will work this time.
<MythbuntuGuest07> thanks again...
<DisabledDuck> i'm running an M3N78-VM motherboard with onboard HDMI, the video works flawlessly, but for the life of me i cannot get it to play audio through the HDMI, does anyone have any idea's what the problem could be?
<bicchi> Can I make like a tivo with mythbuntu? I got an old pc with a PCI tv card i can use. I want to be able to schedule and record programs.
<bicchi> I plan to put the pc next to the tv and use it as a dvr. Would I be able to mythbuntu for this?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes, that is what it was designed for :)
<MythbuntuGuest07> I can't help you with the hdmi stuff though
<bicchi> but i will be able to see the tv listing for my area (USA)
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes, you will need to sign up with schedules direct
<bicchi> cost $ ?
<MythbuntuGuest07> $20/year  http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<MythbuntuGuest07> You may want to do a little checking to make sure your PCI Tv card will work, most will
<bicchi> How do i display the recording back unto the tv? Do i need a video card that has a tv-out
<DisabledDuck> how do i untar a file?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes, I use an old nvidia that has s-video (and others) out.
<bicchi> i have a Hauppauge WinTV PVR-250
<MythbuntuGuest07> That is what I have,  that will work great
<bicchi> does the remote control work?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes
<bicchi> so you do not need to use the mouse to move around?
<MythbuntuGuest07> will you be getting the TV from a cable or satellite box?
<bicchi> cable
<MythbuntuGuest07> No you dont need a mouse, unless you install something like firefox
<MythbuntuGuest07> You will need to get an "irblaster" to change the channels on your cablebox, or you'll have to do that manually.
<MythbuntuGuest07> Some cable boxes have the firewire ports open and can use that to change channels.
<bicchi> do mythtv does not changes to the schedule channel
<MythbuntuGuest07> DisabledDuck - Does that tar file end with .tar or .tar.gz or .tgz?
<DisabledDuck> .tar
<bicchi> so mythtv does not changes to the schedule channel?
<MythbuntuGuest07> tar -xvvf myfile.tar  In the above example command the system would uncompress (untar) the myfile.tar file in the current directory.
<MythbuntuGuest07> bicchi - even the tivo (standalone one) needs to have an irblaster to change the channels on the cable box.
<bicchi> but i do not need a cable box to change channels.
<bicchi> i have cable tv but it is direct.
<MythbuntuGuest07> you should be fine then
<bicchi> one day i plan to ugrade to digital cable. will there be issues with it? it does require a cable box.
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes you will need an irblaster if you use a cable or satellite box.  But mine was only like $12
<MythbuntuGuest07> However, some cable boxes enable the firewire port, which you can use. I dont know much about that though
<bicchi> ok
<bicchi> do i need to configure the remote control or does it work by default on linux
<MythbuntuGuest07> when you install mythbunt, one of the screens will ask what remote you have.  Select "Hauppauge TV Card" thats about it
<MythbuntuGuest07> You can modify the buttons if you want - later that is.
<hads> Try it and find out
<bicchi> hads: i will. just trying to find as much info before i proceed.
<MythbuntuGuest07> Yeah it is very fun project.  You can install it and forget it or "Tinker" to your hearts content :)
<MythbuntuGuest07> It is a great way to learn linux too
<bicchi> well that i know already.
<bicchi> any other tips you can give me with that card. problems/issues/fall backs?
<MythbuntuGuest07> Just make sure that the PC is fairly quiet if you are going to put it next to the TV.  Wives dont like loud PC's in the living room :)
<bicchi> true
<bicchi> i might get me a fanless machine or one with 120mm fan
<MythbuntuGuest07> That PVR-250 works right out of the box. I've been running 2 of them
<bicchi> so if you get 2 you get to record 2 schedules at the same time?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes
<bicchi> nice
<bicchi> well, thanks for your help
<MythbuntuGuest07> np
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-24
<MythbuntuGuest90> I cannot get my irblaster to work.  I have 2 PVR 250's (one with remote) and a serial ir blaster from irblaster.info
<MythbuntuGuest90> The PVR250 "haupauge tv card" remote works fine, but when I select an irblaster neither one works
<MythbuntuGuest90> I tried the instructions in the install pdf, but same result
<bicchi> I am tyring to install mythbuntu and when i click the install icon it opens the editor to edit the install icon.
<bicchi> i tried running "ubuquity mythbuntu-ui" from the command line and also get an error.
<superm1> bicchi, from a like disk?
<superm1> the command mythbuntu's UI overrides GTK if you have ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest90> Trying everything to get my serial irblaster to work.
<MythbuntuGuest90> Anyone familiar with serial irblaster from irblaster.info?  (using a PVR250 remote also, got that working)
<MythbuntuGuest90> getting device doesn't support sending on irsend command
<superm1> so you just need to run the command "ubiquity"
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest90, start out with a digital camera
<superm1> see if you are seeing anything sent with it
<MythbuntuGuest90> Will it still send codes even with "hardware doesn't support sending? "
<superm1> no
<superm1> that means you need to add an argument likely
<superm1> for the device and explicitly say /dev/lirc0
<superm1> or similar
<MythbuntuGuest90> where would I put that?
<MythbuntuGuest90> according to the forums it should be /dev/lircd or /dev/lircd1
<superm1> i dont know off hand, you might be better making a forum post tbh
<bicchi> i am setting up mythbuntu for the first time and when I get the part of configuring the backend I get a black screen and nothing else happens.
<bicchi> This is after I run the mythfilldatabase.
<bicchi> In other words, I do not see the "MythTV Backend Setup" and all I get is a black screen that I have to press Esc to go back to the Desktop
<bicchi> no letters, and nothing else gets displayed. just a black screen.
<superm1> bicchi, radeon?
<superm1> there is an open bug if so
<superm1> bug 341898
<superm1> bicchi, ^
<Zinn> Bug 341898 in mythtv "MythTV Frontend does not work with RADEON DRI" [Unknown, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/341898
<bicchi> superm1: yes radeon
<superm1> bicchi, follow the workaround near the bottom in the comments then
<superm1> with the env variable
<superm1> or disable dri
<bicchi> superm1: so the solution is to do enter this on a terminal: XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS="1" mythfrontend
<bicchi> but my problem is with the backend.
<superm1> bicchi, for mythtv-setup, do the same thing
<superm1> XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS="1" mythtv-setup
<superm1> or disable DRI
<bicchi> doing the XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS="1" mythtv-setup
<bicchi> i get input/output error message
<bicchi> perhaps disabling DRI but do not know how to do that.
<rieslingranger> moin moin, wird hier deutsch gesprochen?
<marko_d> hi
<marko_d> i have tried to install mythbuntu 9.04 on a pc with an ati card
<marko_d> and when using using the open source drivers i got blank UI on the mythbackend setup app
<marko_d> i.e. i got an blank rectangle at first, and than what it seemed like a list of devices
<marko_d> also blank
<marko_d> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<marko_d> !help For
<Zinn> !help For For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Bicchi> I have a an ATI Radeon and I am getting hit by this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/341898
<Bicchi> I tried doing the "XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS="1" mythtv-setup" and still have the black box during seting up the backend.
<Bicchi> i even tried putting the "Option Dri off" to my xorg and still no go.
<MythbuntuGuest91> Hi all, does any one of a PPA with a recent working version of Myth Vodka in it
<danielk22> Has anyone gotten USB-UIRT to work with jaunty yet? I've gotten transmit to work by commenting out the repeat count and manually sending repeats in the channel change script, but I haven't gotten rx to work.. if you cat ttyUSB0 or use mode2 you get output, but lircd doesn't seem to decode it and irrecord throws errors with usb_uirt_raw and usb_uirt2, and learns wacky codes with uirt2 (which doen't work with lircd either).
<danielk22> The problems with the driver reported here (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/USB-UIRT) seem to have been fixed, so I'm scratching my head.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, no
<MythbuntuGuest91> is it just not stable enought at the momment then ?
<tgm4883> It's...replaced.   Although I don't have a PPA with Mythfeed in it yet either
<tgm4883> IIRC, the devs of mythvodka decided to do all work on MythTV .22
<tgm4883> and I don't run .22, so I stopped hosting it
<MythbuntuGuest91> ah right. So basicly I will have to wait untill .22 or run trunk.
<tgm4883> well it looks to me as dev on mythvodka has stopped
<tgm4883> back in Feb
<tgm4883> either it was renamed to Mythfeed, or it was forked and mythfeed is the result of that
<tgm4883> either way I think mythvodka is done
<MythbuntuGuest91> it certianlly seems to have every one talking about it, probably because of the name!
<MythbuntuGuest91> although Hulu & iPlayer integration would be good.
<MythbuntuGuest91> thanks for the info.
<tgm4883> well, like I said Mythfeed (previously mythvodka (previously mythstreams)) has hulu support
<tgm4883> I just need to get it packaged
<tgm4883> i'm not sure about iplayer support though, I'm in the US so it doesn't really affect me
<MythbuntuGuest91> unless you have some where to bounce the traffic off. I am the UK so its kind of the oposite sitution for me.
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> are you following the mythvodka thread on the forums?
<tgm4883> IIRC, they are talking about the iplayer support right now
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006069&page=33
<MythbuntuGuest91> thanks
<tgm4883> np
<JEDIDIAH__> how do you deal with an alternate prefix in mythfeed?
<JEDIDIAH__> np
<MythbuntuGuest22> anyone ever had a problem with their HDTV displaying a blank screen as soon as X starts?
<danielk22> Does anyone know how do you restart jaunty to use a new kernel? "shutdown now -r" will reboot to the same kernel.. (I grant that is quicker, but I'd like to try some kernel upgrades..) My workaround now is to "shutdown now -P" then call someone located physically near the machine and having them press the power button, not ideal...
<danielk22> nevermind, I think I found the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kexec-tools/+bug/251242
<danielk22> sorry, false unalarm.. I don't have kexec-tools installed...
<danielk22> bah! correct myself again, 251242 is the bug I ran into. It appears kexec-tools is only on some of my jaunty machines, but not the mythbuntu CD installed ones... it's only on some machines that I upgraded to jaunty.
<JEDIDIAH__> does anyone use mythfeed with trunk?
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<mattwj2002> right now I am converting my ubuntu 9.04 64-bit setup to mythbuntu
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> ssssslllllllooooowwwww download though
<danielk22> mattwj2002: the key is to find a fast mirror nearby.. if you use the ubuntu default mirror finding it doesn't send you to the fastest mirror, just one in your country.
<mattwj2002> it is okay
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> how long does it usually take for the mirrors to cool off?
<foxbuntu> mattwj2002, just depends, the first few days after a release are the worst, it tapers off pretty quickly after that
<mattwj2002> nice :)
<gumpert345> does something like the aeonproject exist for mythtv?
<danielk22> gumpert345: no
<gumpert345> thats sad
<gumpert345> thx for the info though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-25
<mysphyt> >	Hey, all. I'm having difficulty setting up my 8800GTS to output 1080i to my HDTV. I can get output, but it's only filling about 2/3 of the screen. Any suggestions? I'd be glad to pastebin my xorg.conf, if that'll help.
<bicchi> I am doing the installation of mythbuntu and I have Radeon card and getting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/341898
<bicchi> can someone tell me how to disable DRI?
<bicchi> and after disabling it what do i need to do.
<bicchi> i am also reading this article and it says there will be an update to the problem. does that mean a new iso disk to download or an upgrade. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Problems%20displaying%20text%20in%20Mythbuntu%20with%20Radeon%20driver
<hads> An update
<hads> "expected to be resolved in a post-release update soon after release"
<bicchi> hads: yeah that is what is confusing me. a post-release like an update. I was thinking more of a new iso image to download.
<bicchi> I just want to get pass this issue so that i can install mythbuntu. Disabling DRI is what i am trying to figure out now.
<hads> i.e. an update
<hads> Not a new ISO
<hads> The ISO is 9.04, anything else would be a new version.
<bicchi> ok. any news when that update will be available.
<hads> Pass
<mysphyt> !htlp
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about htlp
<mysphyt> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Ozzyprv> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Ozzyprv> anybody from Canada using Shaw?
<Stuck_install> any help? i was doing the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and after the last reboot, it will not boot. I get a missing /dev/mapper/root_vm and it drops me to a shell
<Stuck_install> it gave up waiting for root device
<mysphyt> Hey, all.  I'm having trouble getting my TV out working.  I'm using the nVidia driver on Ubuntu.  I'm trying to get 1080i working over my video card's component video out.  HDMI, sadly, is not an option.  I'm getting a signal, and it seems to be syncing fine, but I'm only getting display over 3/4 of the screen.  Any ideas?
<nyaa> is there a good tv tuner card to recommend for someone that wants to use xawtv on an older computer, or a site where they could find reviews etc?
<nyaa> !help compatibility
<Zinn> !help compatibility For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<hads> A PVR150 is a good choice.
<hads> No idea about xawtv though. This is the myth channel :)
<nyaa> blast!  oh well.  I found a xaw thing recommending pVR150's too so I'll look into it.  what about PVR 50's?
<nyaa> are they also decent in general?
<nyaa> also is there still value in getting an analogue tuner if things are supposed to all go digital soon?
<hads> *shrug* don't know about other countries
<nyaa> oh well, thanks for your help =)  have a good night
<vosque> Hi, downloaded the 9.04 iso and when I select an option in the bootloader, it seems to continually read from the optical drive but not do much else.  I've tried it with other Linux isos I've got and I'm not running into the same problem.  Any pointers?
<darthanubis> download another iso
<darthanubis> maybe you got a bad copy?
<vosque> md5 checks out
<vosque> oh yeah, and I had tried redownloading it this morning.
<darthanubis> tried?
<darthanubis> did you download and burn another iso or not?
<hads> Could be some sort of weird hardware conflict.
<hads> Try using the Ubuntu disk or something
<vosque> thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest31> hello
<MythbuntuGuest31> does anybody know if this is possible in mythbuntu. i kinda like the rrd tool mythtv combination being used in knoppmyth
<MythbuntuGuest31> look at: http://www.knoppmythwiki.org/index.php?page=MonitoringGraphsHowto
<r3vile> hi
<r3vile> hi
<r3vile> normally i start lirc with :  sudo lircd --nodaemon --device=/dev/input/event2 --driver=dev/input /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<r3vile> can i put this in autorun? how?
<Lossif> I just installed 9.04, mounted a second hard drive with a bunch of videos, mythvideo sees the videos it just won't play them
<Lossif> I can select them, but nothing happens
<Lossif> I had the drive running fine under 8.04 but now
<r3vile> good evening
<GrumpyOne> I am unable to get T.V. out to to function with my setup.
<GrumpyOne> P4 2.8GHZ
<GrumpyOne> 1 gig Memory
<GrumpyOne> Onboard video (disabled by Geforce MX440 card)
<GrumpyOne> GeForce MX440 video card
<GrumpyOne> mythbuntu 8.04
<GrumpyOne> Tried alpha version but there is no imporvement.
<GrumpyOne> default open source drivers dont' work
<GrumpyOne> Loaded Nvidia propriatary drivers.
<GrumpyOne> TV out onlyworks when in Twin View.
<GrumpyOne> Tried link located here, but none of the suggestions work
<GrumpyOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<hads> That page is old. The current release is 9.04 - Jaunty
<henrik_> I'm having problems with the latest weekly, get an information that it's not compiled for pulse audio
<GrumpyOne> It works fine onthe main monitor.  I can't use that as I will run headless.
<GrumpyOne> If this card is unusable perhaps another that will work out of the box.  I cannot use Svideo I have older televisions
<GrumpyOne> I even looked online for a vga to tv out converter but found nothing.  Figured i I could leave the box alone and use converter as this will be in bedroom anyway.
<henrik_> any developer awake?
<hads> There's pulse changes in the myth code
<hads> Oh, you want a developer.
<henrik_> hads: will there be a new weekly?
<henrik_> hads: or should I remove pulse?
<hads> I'm not a developer
<henrik_> superm1: tgm4883 hopeing for highlight and sound alert... ;)
<hads> What a great idea.
<GrumpyOne> Can I use straight out of the box a nVidia 8400GS 256MB  videao card with the configuration above?
<GrumpyOne> And do the included drivers from the iso image work?
<hads> After you install, you should be prompted to install the restricted nvidia drivers.
<GrumpyOne> Got it working.  Twin view started working.:-D
<GrumpyOne> Got a little bit of flicker on TV
<GrumpyOne> Not smoote.  Monitro is but T.V. Flickers
<GrumpyOne> I think it's my TV. Thanks for the help..
<Lossif> hey, with mythbuntu 9.04 how do you get mythnettv to work?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-26
<Staticwave_Ace> good question, documentation would be really nice
<Lossif> is it just an official repository? and I have to get it?
<Lossif> if so... umm... how?
<Staticwave_Ace> sudo apt-get install mythnettv
<squish103> does mythtv 9.04 allow you to install on some kind of lvm?
<squish103> opps mythbuntu
<Staticwave_Ace> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<Staticwave_Ace> it's not built-in, but it's not hard to do it yourself
<Staticwave_Ace> (that's obviously a generic ubuntu howto_
<Staticwave_Ace> and, yes, it works, I did it
<squish103> ok thanks Staticwave_Ace
<squish103> i just screwed up a perfectly working 8.10 that was on lvm2 jfs
<Staticwave_Ace> how'd that happen?
<squish103> and now have no way to get back my lvm's as it drops me to a shell without booting :(
<Staticwave_Ace> squish103: systemrescuecd
<squish103> i just clicked upgrade
<squish103> boot with the CD 9.04 and do a system rescue?
<Staticwave_Ace> well that
<Staticwave_Ace> or use systemrescuecd
<Staticwave_Ace> it's a distro for rescuing systems
<Staticwave_Ace> an ubuntu livecd could help
<Staticwave_Ace> though I usually do repairs via commandline
<squish103> ok i'll go try find it... when it comes to lvm's... if i don't have a how-to i have no clue... it is alittle above e
<Staticwave_Ace> hopefully they're still there
<Staticwave_Ace> you'll need to apt-get install lvm2 on the livecd after booting
<Staticwave_Ace> to do anything useful
<squish103> yes i did that and then i did a pvscan and lvscan or something, and i could see them listed
<squish103> so i guess i somehow have to get them mounted and lvm2 installed in there... actually i have no idea what to do :(
<Staticwave_Ace> chroot
<squish103> ok so something along the lines of
<squish103> boot livecd
<squish103> apt-get install lvm2
<squish103> mkdir /mnt/oldroot
<squish103> mount it
<squish103> then chroot into it
<squish103> then apt-get install lvm2 again
<Staticwave_Ace> yup
<Staticwave_Ace> hopefully
<squish103> and try figure it out from there
<Staticwave_Ace> oh
<Staticwave_Ace> you need to mount your /boot inside /mnt/oldroot
<Staticwave_Ace> since lvm2 will want to regen your initramfs
<Staticwave_Ace> which is very important
<squish103> ok, and i probably have to initr...
<squish103> ok thanks for the help
<squish103> next time i am only going to use supported fs's out of the box
<Staticwave_Ace> ext4 :)
<squish103> although lvm2 with jfs has worked quite nicely
<Technophil> Hi, I have run up 9.04, I find on re-booting the mythbuntu logo displays, the traveler completes then the screen turns off....
<Technophil> Can anyone suggest what I need to do from here?
<Technophil> Box is a 3G Pentum Dup, NVIDIA 8500, 500T Tuner card
<Technophil> I can ssh in and top says not much happening
<superm1> henrik_, what's up with the latest weekly and pulse?
<superm1> i know upstream made some changes to pulse support. what do we need to do to comply?
<superm1> i thought just building without pulseaudio as a build depends was actually sufficient as the code checking for running pulseaudio wont do anything
<Technophil> OK if it helps anyone the problem seemed to be that I selected NVIDIA component on the setup display, I think this does not configure properly and that was where the display was being sent!  Reinstalling using the default NVIDIA and no TV out installed as expected.
<Technophil> I also report the previous About Menu Item has somehow now got to do with xubuntu, which seems an error that somehow slipped in to the latest build...
<henrik_> superm1: this is what I get when I try to run the frontend, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137410
<superm1> henrik_, ah i see. so it sounds like we need to add a new conf flag to our build then
<superm1> <sigh>
<wolf_> Hi, is having the bottum and top panels not dissapear when openeing mythbuntu a common issue in 9.04?
<superm1> wolf_, it is on gnome (which doesnt ship with mythbuntu by default)
<superm1> generally turning off compiz can take care of it
<superm1> henrik_, it looks like it should likely just be a two line diff and rebuild to fix the pulse thing
<superm1> henrik_, but there is a big worry i have - it might ADD a dependency on pulseaudio
<superm1> which I *really* don't want...
<hads> Yeah, that changeset looked like it needed the headers to compile against.
<superm1> well build dependency is fine, but if it has to link to something in pulse audio
<hads> Kinda funny depending on pulse to get rid of it :)
<superm1> and require you to have it installed on the resultant system..
<superm1> but i'm thinking it might just add a dependency on libpulse0 rather than pulseaudio itself
<hads> Yeah
<wolf_> disabling compiz is kind of a big deal is there no other work around?
<henrik_> superm1: perfect, I know it's not ideal, one other solution could be to remove pulseaudio compleatly from this project.
<henrik_> However I'm not sure if that would be appriciated by Ubuntu.
<hads> wolf_: Figure out what causes mythtv and compiz to not like each other and patch it is the alternative.
<wolf_> hads, problem never happened in 8.10 so it must be a change in mythbuntu.
<ludmilmm> hi. just installed 9.04. fresh install. i have put a video file, and then in video settings i want to apply the metadata. when i open the video setup, it opens a box asking for imdb#, but i can not enter there anything, neither with the remote, nor with the keyboard. any idea whats wrong and how to deal with it?
<Brondoman> Has anyone successfully used a Kworld 330U (dual ATSC and Analog) USB tuner?  The em28xx driver works (from the mercurial repository) for analog but not digital.
<foxbuntu> Brondoman, have you checked the mythtv wiki for what is or isnt supported yet with that card?
<Brondoman> Yup.  that's how I found out to try the one in the repository.  Chased down a few mailing list posts after that and they listed a patch that should have been in the repository but it wasn't (or I pulled the wrong tag).
<foxbuntu> Brondoman, are you trying to tune to clear QAM in the US by chance?
<foxbuntu> on the digital side
<Brondoman> nope.  DVB-T in the US
<foxbuntu> so, OTA ATSC then?
<Guest26013> Hi anybody want to help with me getting a lightblue screen for the menus, and a dark blue for video.. http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f55c88906
<Guest26013> ALso is since upgrading to Jaunty today (It was fine beforehand)
<foxbuntu`> Brondoman, sorry about that, power went out for a moment, still trying to get everything back online
 * hads hands foxbuntu a UPS
<foxbuntu> hads, great..thanks that helps now the that power is back on
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> h a d s = helpful  and delightful servant right?
<foxbuntu> hads, ^
<Brondoman> hehe
 * foxbuntu really should get a UPS, and something to backup his data to :)
<hads> foxbuntu: And you were the one going on about hardware RAID, tsk tsk :)
<foxbuntu> hads, I had RAID
<foxbuntu> I need a backup solution
<foxbuntu> heh
<foxbuntu> hads, I have hardware RAID*
<hads> I think I'd worry about backups and UPS before I worried about hardware vs software RAID :)
<foxbuntu> hads, its on a real server, HP DL380
<foxbuntu> so hardware RAID is there
<foxbuntu> should I not use it and use software RAID instead?
<foxbuntu> :P
<hads> Meh, real
<hads> :)
<foxbuntu> lmao
<foxbuntu> Im playing CoD4 online and people are all freaking out because I am glitching the map
<Slavox> foxbuntu: you naughty devil
<foxbuntu> Slavox, heh...I know its lame, but its entertaining at 4A
<Slavox> Yeah I grief in TF2 sometimes (On the achivement servers)
<Slavox> But I hate people who glitch seriously on CoD4
<Slavox> Like scrollers :/
<Slavox> Fun is fun but some days I just wanna play :P
<MythbuntuGuest67> Hello.  I'm having a problem with the audio on ripped DVDs.  It's this chattery/staticy/clicky sound.  Audio on everything else is fine, to include the audio on conventional DVD playback.
<ajross> hello everyone
<ajross> I was wondering if anyone would be willing to steer me in the right direction in getting freesat working with my nova-hd-s2 card?
<ajross> i've tried everything i can think of to get a channels.conf or a sucessful scan but it won't work
<ajross> im running mythbuntu 9.04 with an nvidia-glx-180 driver
<MythbuntuGuest17> hallo und guten tag, ich kann leider nur in deutsch schreiben und habe seit dem update von mythbuntu 8.10 auf 9.04 ein kleines problem. kann mir jemand helfen ?
<tafkaz_73> hi there, i am sure this question has been asked quite a few times before here, but has anyone yet tried to update his mythtv-box to 9.04
<tafkaz_73> did it work? what are the problems i may have to expect?
<ajross> anyone any idea how to solve this?
<ajross> >>> tune to: 10758:v:0:22000
<ajross> DVB-S IF freq is 1008000
<ajross> WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0011
<ajross> WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0000
<BerryMarmalade2> hi, after 9.04 upgrade i can view recordings but if i click one the remote frontend say that it can't find the record file
<tafkaz_73> hm
<tafkaz_73> thats odd
<BerryMarmalade2> how can i do?
<BerryMarmalade2> i dont' know how the windows frontend can open the files, it's a samba problem'
<BerryMarmalade2> ?
<tafkaz_73> hm your frontend and your backend are different machines?
<tafkaz_73> is the network connection established?
<tafkaz_73> can you watch tv from the remote frontend?
<tafkaz_73> livetv i mean
<BerryMarmalade2> tafkaz_73: hi, i have a linux min backand and a windows frontend
<tafkaz_73> oh i see. well i am absolutely not familiar with win frontends
<tafkaz_73> sorry, but i dont think i can help then
<BerryMarmalade2> tafkaz_73: ok
<mac9416> Alright, I installed Mythtv on my Ubuntu box and typed "mythtv-setup" as I was instructed during installation.
<mac9416> I got a "cannot login to database" error.
<mac9416> Any ideas?
<Shadow__X> mac9416, goto /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and try and login to mysql using that info
<mac9416> Shadow__X, You're everywhere! OK, will do.
<Shadow__X> no i just try and help out in some areas i know alittle bit about
<mac9416> Shadow__X, And I thank you for it. OK I tried "mysql -u mythtv -p <Whatever it was> -h localhost" and got an access denied.
<Shadow__X> dont use -h localhost just do mysql -u mythtv and -p<>
<mac9416> OK...
<mac9416> Second verse, same as the first I'm afraid.
<mac9416> It seemed to assume localhost anyway.
<mac9416> I can get into the mysql shell if I just drop all args. I don't know if that helps.
<mac9416> Well, I think I may just try Mythbuntu as soon a shipit is back up.
<Shadow__X> why not dl it
<mac9416> I'm using Verizon broadband wirless. 5GB/month cap. It's been 7 days and I've already hit 1100Megs. :-D
<mac9416> Yeah, I hate to use Canonical's money, but things are difficult otherwise.
<Shadow__X> mac9416, i think after you hit the cap they throttle you
<mac9416> Throttle? You mean charge extra? Or just slow me down.
<Shadow__X> slow you down but dont quote me on that
<mac9416> OK, I'll check into that. Yeah, I could just time the download for the last few hours of the month.
<mac9416> Is there any other good tv-recording software I can use until I get Mythbuntu?
<Shadow__X> the only one i used extensively is mythtv
<Shadow__X> you should be able to easily setup ubuntu to use mythtv but other than that dont know
<mac9416> Well, I installed the debs, and mythtv-frontend appears in Applications, but during setup, it can't get into the datadase.
<mac9416> (Wow, I think I put in too many commas) :P
<Shadow__X> wait did you install mythtv-backend and mysql
<Shadow__X> and what debs are you talking about why didnt you use repos
<mac9416> Yeah I installed both. I used Keryx to download the debs because my Linux box has no Internet connection. I hate that, but it is what it is.
<Shadow__X> keryx?
<mac9416> :P I'm so poor, I can't 'ford no internet connection. :P
<Shadow__X> oh
<mac9416> Yeah, it gets dependencies for you.
<Shadow__X> but you have the wireless
<Shadow__X> thats not cheap
<mac9416> keryxproject.org
<mac9416> No, I'm just kidding about that.
<mac9416> I have wireless for the laptop, but none of the desktops.
<mac9416> Yeah, I think Mythbuntu will be the key. All the setup done for me.
<mac9416> I may just buy the CD if it comes to that.
<Shadow__X> hmm i guess i mean its not like its hard to setup really
<Shadow__X> go onto the ubuntu box and reconfigure mysql
<mac9416> I don't have any experience with mysql, I'm afraid, so I'm not sure how to go about that.
<Shadow__X> alright h/o i am rebooting
<Shadow__X> back
<mac9416> Yo.
<Shadow__X> mac9416, go into synaptic find mysql server and right click it and choose reconfigure
<mac9416> OK...
<mac9416> Well, neither Synaptic nor dpkg-reconfigure believe that mysql is even installed. OK, I'll try installing it again.
<mac9416> What's the name of the package? 'mysql'?
<mac9416> I installed mysql-server.
<mac9416> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-mysql-server-5-on-ubuntu/
<mac9416> Apparenly all I have to have is mysql-server. I'll reconfig that...
<Shadow__X> yeah that could be why mythtv is yelling about mysql
<Shadow__X> ;)
<mac9416> Haha, I think not. Apparently there is no 'mysql' package. It seems that 'mysql-server' does the job. Does your Synaptic have a 'mysql' package?
<mac9416> I tried right-clicking mysql-server to click reconfigure, but that option was not there.
<Shadow__X> mark for reinstallation
<Shadow__X> and do mysql-server not mysql
<mac9416> OK, will do.
<mac9416> Well, reinstallation didn't help.
<Shadow__X> what did it do
<Shadow__X> also try mysql -u root
<Shadow__X> wait hold on you dont have internet on the myth box?
<Shadow__X> what are you going to be using this for
<mac9416> Nope. Recording off a VHS. :P
<mac9416> It just went through the reinstallation process. No reconfiguration, no nothing.
<Shadow__X> off vhs huh
<Shadow__X> lol
<mac9416> Now, what am I trying to accomplish with 'mysql -u' etc.
<Shadow__X> i dont know if mythtv is wright for that
<mac9416> Yeah, Indiana Jones.
<Shadow__X> write*
<mac9416> *right?
<Shadow__X> mysqpl -u root would be to log into the database from terminal
<mac9416> Well, I think I can already do that.
<Shadow__X> yeah right* i guss i am off today
<Shadow__X> hmm ok
<mac9416> If I just type 'mysql' I get "mysql>"
<mac9416> A prompt.
<mac9416> Well, it does ask my password.
<mac9416> But I just entered it.
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> alright now we can fix stuff
<mac9416> Cool
<Shadow__X> you need to create the mythtv user
<Shadow__X> from the mysql promt
<Shadow__X> type this
<Shadow__X> mysql> INSERT INTO user (Host,User,Password) VALUES('%','username',PASSWORD('password'));
<mac9416> It looks a bit scary. Could you assume some things (maybe replace them with "example")?
<mac9416> Or just break it down for me.
<Shadow__X> sure insert that user  into users so replace 'username'
<Shadow__X> anbd replace 'password'
<Shadow__X> also replace 'password' with the password mythtv will use to access its database
<mac9416> "mysql> INSERT INTO user (localhost,mac9416,pswd) VALUES('%','mac9416',PASSWORD('pswd'))"
<mac9416> Will that get it?
<mac9416> Or should I use user 'mythtv' and password 'llhv9' (or something like that)?
<mac9416> The stuff in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt.
<Shadow__X> i would use mythtv and the pass that mysql.txt used just for documentation sake and to remember it
<mac9416> OK, then "mysql> INSERT INTO user (localhost,mythtv,llhv9) VALUES('%','mythtv',PASSWORD('llhv9'))"
<mac9416> Will that work?
<mac9416> It's a confusing line.
<Shadow__X> i am not quite sure at the moment
<mac9416> OK, I'll give it a whirl...
<Shadow__X> or
<Shadow__X> Adding a Database User with Password
<Shadow__X> 	mysql> grant all privileges on [databasename].* to [dbusername]@localhost
<Shadow__X> 	identified by '[dbpassword]';
<Shadow__X> 	Example:  grant all privileges on mydatabase.* to joeuser@localhost
<Shadow__X> 	identified by 'supersecretpasswd';
<Shadow__X> damn it i should of pastebined it
<Zinn> Shadow__X: Please watch your language.
<Shadow__X> ok
<mac9416> mysql> grant all privileges on mythtv.* to mythtv@localhost
<mac9416> ?
<mac9416> It looks good exept [databasename] which I'm not sure about.
<Shadow__X> for this kind of stuff you can hop back in mythtv they know more about mysql commands than i do
<Shadow__X> or
<Shadow__X> you could look at mythtv.org that should have some mysql info
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-6.html
<hads> Yeah, mythtv isn't really the right thing to use to record off a VHS.
<hads> And there is much easier ways to setup mythtv in Ubuntu.
<hads> !database
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<hads> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<BenB> 9.04 already ships with the broken mythfrondend which willfully and stupidly breaks pulseaudio?
<hads> Don't think so.
<BenB> ah, ok, good.
<hads> If that was a question.
<BenB> yes, it was
<hads> :)
<BenB> somebody just said that he ran into that problem after upgrading to 9.04.
<hads> Putting question marks on the end of sentances makes them look funny?
<hads> I hear it's slipped into the weekly build.
<styelz> yes?
<hads> But should be fixed soon enough
<mac9416> OK, got distracted there for a minute. I'll look at that howto, then try what Zinn suggested.
<BenB> hads: yes, it 's a form of sarcastic irony and therefore can be considered funny, depending on viewpoint, but in my case, it was actually a question.
<BenB> the "stupid" was a statement, the "ships" was a question,.
<BenB> :-)
<mac9416> The HOWTO says:
<mac9416> cd database
<mac9416> mysql < mc.sql
<mac9416> I'm not sure where to cd database from.
<mac9416> So, I'll try what Zinn said.
<superm1> on ubuntu the database is built for you using mythtv-database and mythtv-common
<superm1> just follow !mysql
<BenB> mac9416: the toturial means the source code directory.
<mac9416> Oh, so only if I compile it myself?
<superm1> BenB, there was a patch to -fixes that came after 9.04 that broke things
<superm1> BenB, it should be taken care of though in today's weekly build
<superm1> (wrg to pulse)
<mac9416> I haven't upgraded yet, so I'm good.
<superm1> well 9.04 itself is fine
<superm1> it's just if you use weekly builds
<mac9416> OK.
<BenB> superm1: "taken care of" in the sense of undoing the patch?
<BenB> for the record, pulse works fine here on (stock) ubuntu 8.04 with the mythtv packages.
<Shadow__X> but also mac9416 mythtv isnt really for recording from vhs
<mac9416> Shadow__X, Zinn, ya'll rock. The reconfigurations worked and now I can get to the main Mythtv screen! Unfortunately, when I go to "Watch TV" and hit enter the screen just blinks and that's all.
<Shadow__X> mac9416, did you setup a tuner
<mac9416> Shadow__X, well if it even just works a little, that will be good.
<mac9416> No, I don't know how.
<Shadow__X> thats why live tv doesnt work
<BenB> mac9416: follow the tutorial further.
<mac9416> Maybe ;-)
<BenB> mac9416: it explains that
<Shadow__X> yup
<Shadow__X> like go get some tuners or do crazy firewire
<mac9416> Okee-dokee, thanks! Shadow__X has been with me, what 3 hours! Thanks a lot
<mac9416> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<Shadow__X> yeah its cool we have all been there
<Shadow__X> i am just glad i  can help somewhat
<mac9416> Thanks to Zinn also
<Shadow__X> zinn is a bot
<Shadow__X> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<mac9416> Dadgum, he had me fooled! Thanks hads!
<mac9416> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<mac9416> :P
<superm1> BenB, no, it now depends on libpulse0 and can disable pulseaudio as necessary
<BenB> superm1: will there be a user-friendly way to let mythtv *use* pulse (via native API or alsa emulation), as it was possible in 8.04?
<hads> There's an environment variable you can set I think.
<BenB> cause that worked fine here, and pulse is really cool. *esp* on the myth frontend, which has nice speakers, which I use for music form my other parts of the house, i.e. I *need* pulse.
<superm1> BenB, you'll need to ask in #mythtv about behaviors with it. i think you can still use alsa emulation with this latest patch
<BenB> ok
<superm1> i've not actually experimented with it myself yet
<superm1> er maybe #mythtv-users
<superm1> thats a better start
<hads> Yeah, I was using pulse successfully too.
<BenB> I'd rather not go to #mythtv, or I'll hit danielk who created the patch, and I'll use the worst kinds of insults towards him :)
<hads> Just be nicer.
<hads> And do make sure it's #mythtv-users
<BenB> nah, when I see such arrogant ignorance, I can't be nice anymore :/
<hads> Well that's your problem then.
<Shadow__X> mac9416, so any other questions
<BenB> that's why I rather avoid the confrontation and leave it to others who have better developed social skills :)
<hads> heh
<hads> At least you're honest :)
<mac9416> Shadow__X, yeah, I ran mythtv-setup, and added my capture card, but I still can't enter "Watch TV"
<Shadow__X> you didnt scan
<Shadow__X> it knows theres a tuner but doesnt know what to tune
<mac9416> Waaaait, that's for TV. I want the Composite(2).
<mac9416> Do I still have to scan?
<superm1> you have to attach a tv source
<superm1> eg somewhere guide data comes from
<hads> Are you just trying to digitise some old VHS tapes?
<mac9416> Yeah, old-school, retro VHSs.
<hads> If you happen to have a PVR-150 or somesuch then you can just cat /dev/video0 > my_movie.mpg
<mac9416> I don't even want to watch TV.
<hads> Honestly, it's a bit of a waste of time using myth just for that.
<mac9416> Heavens! had I known that...
<mac9416> Well, I plan to do some editing too.
<mac9416> So, cat /dev/video0 > my_movie.mpg? And I can play that with Xine?
<hads> Are you using a PVR-150?
<mac9416> No, ATI TV-Wonder 200. And I hate it.
<mac9416> But, it's what I've got.
<hads> Then quite possibly not, no.
<hads> So don't feel so bad :)
<mac9416> No, I know I have a /dev/video0
<mac9416> If that's all that's required...
<hads> It's not.
<mac9416> Drato.
<hads> The PVR-150 etc. output MPEG files which is why you can do that.
<mac9416> So, how can I get Mythtv to play it?
<mac9416> (I need to get a PVR)
<hads> Pass, I don't know anything about that card but if it's supported under Linux then the normal myth setup should work.
<mac9416> I thought I already did the normal setup in mythtv-setup. Is there something else I have to configure?
<Shadow__X> try cating it
<mac9416> OK, can't hurt.
<mac9416> cat: Input/Output error.
<Shadow__X> where you playing the tape
<mac9416> Yup. (Raiders of the Lost Ark) :-D
<mac9416> No luck.
<Shadow__X> /dev/video0 is there right
<Shadow__X> nvm
<mac9416> Yup.
<Shadow__X> make the vcr is plugged in
<mac9416> Yup.
<mac9416> Y'know, I had it playing in TVTime, but it stopped. Maybe a reboot is in order...
<Shadow__X> unless you did something normally reboots arent needed in linux all the time
<mac9416> True...
<Shadow__X> does tvtime work now
<Shadow__X> ?
<mac9416> Nope, 'fraid not.
<Shadow__X> what does it say
<mac9416> Nothing. No errors, just a blue screen.
<Shadow__X> hmm when it was working what happened for it to stop
<mac9416> Well, I installed 'dvr' thinking I'd give it a try.
<Shadow__X> hmm did you run it lol oh wait
<Shadow__X> is myth-backend running
<mac9416> Probably.
<mac9416> Kill it?
<Shadow__X> yes either kill it or delete where you configured setup to use your tuner
<mac9416> No good killing it. Where's that config file?
<Shadow__X> what do you mean no good killing it
<mac9416> It didn't help.
<Shadow__X> you killed the backend? and it still doesnt help
<mac9416> Nope. No good.
<Lossif> is there a tutorial on how to set up mythnettv on mythbuntu 9.04?
<mac9416> Shadow__X, I'll just play arround with it tonight. It's probably very simple.
<Shadow__X> yeah most likely
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-26
<Ratok> So I am done checking with the jitter problem, all programs either produce audio or video lag with full hd streams, is this a known issue and how can I log the data needed for debugging?
<SirColin> can somebody outside the uk please ping my server for me 212.117.174.65 the data center is telling me it's a uk problem ?
<Zinn> [212.117.174.65] Welcome to the Frontpage
<SirColin> wow
<SirColin> i think my provider was trying to say the problem was in the uk
<Abo> Hi All, I need help with a "No UPnP backend" error, followed by a can't login error. I've check mysql.txt and my.cnf. I have checked the logs: Mysql error log I don't understand (http://pastebin.com/vGFvCwTq), mythbackend.log "can't read mysql.txt" mysql is fine IP the same as on mythtv-setup, same as ifconfig ouput (trying to post my backend log on paste bin. Please help I am using Mythbuntu 10.04. I don't know how to get (command) the
<Abo> I found this post among many (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726680) deleted some logs and still no joy.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] No UPnP backends found - Ubuntu Forums
<mrand> Ratok: in theory, just launch  mythfrontend -v  "playback,important,general"    Then only do what is necessary to see the behavior, then exit.  submit /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log to launchpad
<Abo> Hi All, mysql wont start, see error.log (http://pastebin.com/VMs4QBG6), please help.
<tmkt> afteroon
<tmkt> morning elsewhere
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-27
<qwebirc7690> hello,  I am new to Linux and am trying to get a hauppauge wintv-pvr-500 tuner card set up
<qwebirc7690> I have installed mythbuntu
<qwebirc7690> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<ak74> I am new to Linux and Mythtv.  I have installed mythbuntu and need help with hauppauge wintv-pvr-500
<tasankovasa> greetings all...
<tasankovasa> some relatively noobie questions have arisen, anyone have an ear to borrow?
<Bezzeb> Hi Mythbuntu gurus, I have a question related to how to find a good software developer with experience developing what could in essence be a Mythbuntu media appliance.  My company is currently designing what is in essence a set top box which plays a custom streaming video feed.  Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance for your time, Zeb
<st8ofmi9d> I'm trying to get diskless boot to work with Mythbuntu 9.04. I got started but as far as I get in the boot process is the Ubuntu circle logo. How do I find out what it's handing up on? I posted more details in the forums a couple of days ago but no response yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462776
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Network book/Diskless boot Mythbuntu - Ubuntu Forums
<tgm4883> Bezzeb, what are you trying to do?
<Bezzeb> Hey tgm4883, we have a video streaming product that is currently web based and we are currently developing an appliance.  We have some good programmers on the team, but none of them have experience with the nuances involved with developing a sealed appliance.
<tgm4883> hmm
<Bezzeb> So we just let our linux admin member of the team.  We learned from him that we don't know enough about the tricks required to seal up an appliance, develop update systems, and get everything tidy for mass production.
<Bezzeb> And I'm here at Mythbuntu as it's our leading OS/Media rendering platform which we are considering.
<Bezzeb> :)
<tgm4883> Bezzeb, I see
<Bezzeb> Indeed - any tip to find a guy with "the right stuff" to help us get this product (esentially an IPTV set top box)
<Bezzeb> would be much appreciated.
<tgm4883> Bezzeb, it sounds like you are looking for some backend distribution management then?
<Bezzeb> Not sure what you mean by backend distribution, can you clarify?  Our video streaming product is currently online with paid customers.  We now need to package this into a compact stable appliance which to end users is just a magical set top box.  As we have learned, there are some nuances to this which we are trying to branch out and find someone with direct experience to help solve.
<tgm4883> And you want the boxes to automatically update then?
<Bezzeb> Achieving a compact OS with just the libraries we need, ensuring stability, understanding the trade-offs of which system update method to use, and being familiar with sealing the system up to avoid end user tampering and confine them to our developed GUI environment (think tivo).
<tgm4883> I see
<tgm4883> and you are using mythtv for this?
<Bezzeb> Well from the backend we need to be able to manage updates yes.  We've been considering full image updates to avoid some of the reliability and testing challenges of incrementals.
<Bezzeb> We currently only have a working backend and middle ware "brain" which is hardware independant but does all the backend secure login and video stream acquisition stuff.  Our software model has a hardware layer interface which is currently unwritten for lack of experienced guidance.
<Bezzeb> Myth TV is a promising candidate for rendering the video and developing a GUI in.
<Bezzeb> In the perfect world - I'd be able to hire one of the MythTV developers who helped package the Mythbuntu live CD distribution...  I suspect that our challenges which have been killing us just would not be difficult to solve to someone with the right background....
<Bezzeb> I'm very sorry to do this but I must leave my computer until tomorrow, but I'll leave my IRC running and check the history in the AM.  Thanks much for your time tgm4883!   If anybody on this channel can point me in the right direction to hire the right guy - I'd be eternally grateful!  Think Boxee - or Tivo, this is what we are building.
<Bezzeb> afk
<st8ofmi9d> I figured out what I was doing wrong with the diskless boot. Now I'm running but when I go to start MythTV frontend I see the main screen and then it exits. I don't see any errors on the screen.
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, logs?
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: Where do I find thouse? sorry I'm a newbie.
<tgm4883> !logs | st8ofmi9d
<Zinn> st8ofmi9d: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, actually, can you pastebin /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<st8ofmi9d> type
<st8ofmi9d> sorry
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: no mythfrontend.log file. Just a jamu.log
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> then open up a terminal and start mythfrontend from there
<tgm4883> that should give you some errors
<tgm4883> I would pastebin everything after you start mythfrontend
<st8ofmi9d> I don't have a browser on the diskless machine. I get an error unable to run with invalid time settings
<st8ofmi9d> It says that "Current time on the master time
<st8ofmi9d> It says that "Current time on the master backend differs from the time on this system." So I'll try to asjust tahat
<st8ofmi9d> I just don't know where
<st8ofmi9d> I figured it out. I needed to do date and tzselect
<st8ofmi9d> Thank you!
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, your welcome
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-28
<qwebirc54432> Good evening
<qwebirc54432> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<puff> Hey, so my new TV only has HDMI in, and my current graphics card only has S-video out.
<puff> What HDMI-capable graphics card is recommended for mythbuntu on an asus e1870 p4p 800 s-x motherboard?
<puff> I don't have a cable card and I'm not too interested in getting one, because all the stuff I want to watch isn't on the unencrypted channels.
<puff> But I wouldn't mind getting a remote control...
<dewman> puff, I am in the process of modding a old xbox IR reciever to work with myth...Not sure what anyone else is using...
<symptom> any recommendations on a PCI capture card for digital tv in the us.
<dewman> symptom, are you using ota?
<dewman> or are you using cable/sat/ coat-hanger?
<symptom> coat hanger OTA
<rhpot1991> HDHR
<rhpot1991> not pci, but its the best
<dewman> if you have no intention of getting cable or sat, why not grab a HDHR
<dewman> and you dont have to have it out in the open, stick under the couch so the wife doesnt see it.
<rhpot1991> symptom: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BEEDBE?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003BEEDBE
<rhpot1991> thats a very good price too
<dewman> rhpot1991, yes it is....I might just grab one to have another tuner..
<dewman> dual is 131
<symptom> That is a good price.  I thought they were more expensive
<symptom> I cant find much on the specs
<symptom> so the dual tuner is 170
<symptom> still cheaper than most current PCI tuners
<dewman> dual tuner is 131 on amazon.
<symptom> no HDD on it thought right?  I tis just hte tuner, so mythtv does the recording scheduling, etc
<dewman> yep. its just a tuner...
<dewman> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Silicondust_HDHomeRun
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Silicondust HDHomeRun - MythTV
<dewman> that attaches via cat5 to your network.
<rhpot1991> you can attach it directly to a computer too, no need for a crossover or anything
<rhpot1991> thats how I do mine
<rhpot1991> have a pci nic and then ethernet attached to that
<symptom> but if I were to get cable then I would need an analog tuner, to record shows from my cable box right?
 * rhpot1991 grumbles about this cheap netgear router which caused that setup
<rhpot1991> symptom: well, the HDHR can record clear qam
<rhpot1991> so normally you will get your OTA channels over that through cable, no need for an antenna
<rhpot1991> with most providors that is all you will see
<rhpot1991> analog is going away in most places, so that most likely wont help you much other than short term
<rhpot1991> something like the HD-PVR and a set top box from your cable provider will help you record the rest
<dewman> if you get cable (comcast/blah) I would suggest a HD-pvr1212 with that guy, it has all the outputs that you can pipe into mythtv.
<rhpot1991> symptom: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018LX0DY?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0018LX0DY
<dewman> rhpot1991, you beat me to it..
<dewman> lol
<rhpot1991> thats my setup, HDHR and a HD-PVR
<rhpot1991> some firewire, and some no longer used analog hauppauge cards
<symptom> lets say I moved out to the booneys and I didnt have the skill/space/etc to build a sick antenna.  So I buy cable the output of my cable box is still analog right? so i would need an analog tuner?
<rhpot1991> http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> symptom: analog is dead in the US
<rhpot1991> all broadcast is digital and almost all cable providers are cutting off analog and going digital only
<rhpot1991> I suppose if you weren't doing HD, and used one of the DTAs you could record over analog
<rhpot1991> provided you can find an analog card for sale these days
<dewman> i've got some old frame grabbers... =)
<dewman> wintv....
<rhpot1991> yes, stay away from frame grabbers
<rhpot1991> you could prob find a hauppauge 150 card on ebay or something
<rhpot1991> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=hauppauge+pvr+150&_sacat=See-All-Categories
<Zinn> [shop.ebay.com] hauppauge pvr 150, Computers Networking, hauppauge pvr 500. Great deals on eBay!
<rhpot1991> most of those prices, I'd say just get a HDHR instead
<symptom> thanks all
<dewman> or if you really feel like being a geek, get a rss reader, then go find a webpage (that I wont name) that searches all of craigslist and pull all the listings for what your searching for via rss... =)
<rhpot1991> symptom: make sense?
<symptom> it does.  I would need the dual tuner in order to record a show and watch live TV.
<symptom> but I suppose I would need two PCI cards to do that anyway.
<rhpot1991> there are some pci cards that have dual tuners
<rhpot1991> or one analog one digital (some of these only work in digital, so read up)
<symptom> So I can use a patch cable to go direct from the HDHR to my PC?  No crossover or switch?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> thats how I do mine
<dewman> or hybrid tuner (which you dont want) (I made that mistake)
<rhpot1991> and if you are using mythtv .22 or newer, then you can use whats called multi-rec with the HDHR
<symptom> hybrid is both analog and digital on one input dewman ?
<rhpot1991> it lets you record multiple programs on each tuner as long as they are on the same multiplex
<rhpot1991> so for instance I can record on cbs and fox (I think) at the same time
<dewman> refrain that... the hybrid that I have is a not so great one...
<rhpot1991> and only use one tuner
<rhpot1991> symptom: if you get anything analog, make sure it does hardware encoding, anything that is a frame grabber will waste cpu to record
<symptom> multi-rec?  So I can record two stations at the same time with one tuner?
<rhpot1991> that goes for any hybrid that does analog too
<rhpot1991> symptom: yep
<symptom> how do I know if two stations are on the same multiplex
<rhpot1991> I can record 4 shows at once with my HDHR, you can push it beyond that but your channel layout will most likely make it not very useful
<rhpot1991> symptom: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] hdhomerun/channels - Silicondust
<rhpot1991> plug your zip into there
<symptom> so dewman even if Im just using the digital capability of the hvr-1600 (which is hybrid?) that is not recommended?
<symptom> rhpot1991, 4 shows on one tuner?
<dewman> no no no....I jumped the gun...
<rhpot1991> hvr-1600 is ok I think, there are 2 versions of it one that can do clear qam and one that can't
<rhpot1991> symptom: 4 shows, 2 tuners
<rhpot1991> I have the dual tuner HDHR
<dewman> my fingers were typing but my brain was not communicating with them....
<symptom> haha.  ok so I want clear QAM if i go with the hybrid?
<symptom> or 1600 is not hyrbrid?
<dewman> no its not... it has seperate  atsc and  ntsc tuners
<rhpot1991> I think most "hybrid" tuners are just one of each, no?
<rhpot1991> one card, one of each
<symptom> ok
<symptom> so that http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us link is pretty sick.  Are the 256QAM stations that it shows unencrypted?  So once my cable is on I can go direct from the wall to my HDHR or HVR-xxxx
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] hdhomerun/channels - Silicondust
<rhpot1991> symptom: most likely your cable company is transitioning analog away
<rhpot1991> they will more analog channels to clear qam and leave them there for a bit, then eventually those will get encrypted
<symptom> ok
<rhpot1991> all you can reliably hope for are your local OTA channels
<rhpot1991> I'm ignoring my analog channels in clear qam, cause one day they will be gone, I'd rather not get used to them being there
<symptom> ha
<symptom> rhpot1991, so you pay for cable?
<rhpot1991> symptom: yes
<rhpot1991> I picked out an antenna and was ready to get rid of it, till my wife got angry about said decision
<tgm4883> dang women ;)
<rhpot1991> heh, agreed
<rhpot1991> I woulda been sad about missing live sports
<symptom> most major sporting events are on network tv though....
<ak74> hello
<stuarticus> Hi everyone, can anyone advise on upgrading to 10.04 when it is released? Do I need to change my sources? At the moment if I run update-manager -d I get an option to upgrade, which is presumably from the main repository, is this safe or should I wait, or even consider a clean install?
<ak74> Hi,  I am new to Linux and have installed Mythbuntu.  I have a Hauppauge wintv pvr 500 card installed.  I also installed ivtv.  It will recoginize the card but will not get any channels.  when I go to watch tv on the frontend, it says please wait and then goes back to the frontend menu.  If I scan for channels, it says no signal lock.  I am on comcast cable.
<ak74> Thanks in advance
<Bezzeb> Hi all - repeat of question from yesterday:  I'm looking to hire a mythbuntu appliance developer.  Any tips on where I can go to get someone familiar with Myth TV - and also aware of the constraints that go into making a sealed product for casual customer usage?  My company already has a streaming video service, and we already have a development team on the project, but we have a slot to fill to bring appliance development knowledge onto the team.
<Daviey> Bezzeb: Whilst it's unconventional, and if too many people did it it would have to be stopped; I would send your requestto the ubuntu-mythtv mailing list.
<Daviey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<Zinn> [lists.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu-mythtv Info Page
<Bezzeb> Hi Daviey,  I thought about the mailing list, but then I remembered my old days on lists where requests like mind would be met with a degree of flame.  :)   Are you on the list?  Would they accept my inquiry in good spirits?
<Daviey> Bezzeb: it's a low volume one, and i think it will be fine.  I agree it *could* be a problem, but considering it will be the first one ever; I think it's worth a try.
<Daviey> I certainly wouldn't have a problem.
<Bezzeb> I mean my dream would be to hire one of the guys who packaged the live CD of mythbuntu for a month or something...  I know our problem in developing this new appliance would be fairly easy for a guy with the right skills to solve.
<Bezzeb> Okay, I'll go sign up and pose my inquiry.  I'll leave this IRC open in the event anyone else has a tip.  We've got deadlines and are urgently looking to fill this slot.
<Bezzeb> By slot I mean job.  ;)
<Ratok> hello everyone, is anyone out there who knows about VAAPI support of current linux intel drivers and supported hardware, my informations just say mpeg 2 on X4500HD
<tassbur> Hi ebd, I'm having troubles with my HVR-4000 when I try to search new channels. If I do a full scan I get nothing, and if I import the channels.conf from an external scan I get my channels back, but when I tune to a channel, I only watch pixels and glich errors
<Ratok> and another question, which codecs do the DVB-C systems use
<tassbur> anyone know what's the problem?
<Ratok> tassbur: which DVB system do you use or is it analog?
<tassbur> dvb-t
<SirColin> mayby look here http://rothfuchs.net/2009/12/mythtv-channel-scan-does-not-work-no-channels-found/
<Zinn> [rothfuchs.net]
<SirColin> lol
<tassbur> thanks, but dvb-s works well
<SirColin> this thread may help you http://www.mythtvtalk.com/forum/hardware/11318-hvr-4000-fails-scan.html
<Zinn> [www.mythtvtalk.com]
<tassbur> i've using this
<tassbur> MythTV Version   : 24158
<tassbur> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-23-fixes
<tassbur> i've got mythbuntu 10.04
<tassbur> SirColin: have i to patch even i have this version of mythtv?
<SirColin> it seems to suggest to install 0.22 then patch then scan then update to 0.23 but im not expert in these things, just trying to help
<SirColin> mayb posting in that thread may help
<tassbur> thanks
<SirColin> np
<SirColin> tassbur have a read here also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633182&page=10
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Hauppauge HVR4000 and Scanning for channels *newbie desperate for help - Page 10 - Ubuntu Forums
<SirColin> ok Zinn this is getting spooky:-)
<Zinn> Hi SirColin, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tassbur> SirColin: it isn't a firmware problem since it upload firmware correct
<tassbur> cx24116_firmware_ondemand: Firmware upload complete
<SirColin> Multiproto Drivers  ????
<tassbur> multiproto drivers?
<tassbur> bye, i have to go, i'll be back later
<qwebirc15883> morning
<qwebirc15883> anyone here?
<Ratok> Hello i looked around for some solutions of the INTEL 4500HD, http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/
<Zinn> [www.splitted-desktop.com] Index of /~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi
<Ratok> Could this solve the speed problems of Intel 4500 Cards?
<haffe> Hi guys, I'm looking at getting a HTPC. I would appreciate some input regarding hiberante/suspend cabablities, if anyone here has the following hardware. 1) DVB-Tcard (hauppauge nova-t 500) 2) graphics card (nvidia geforce)
<ak74> Hi all, I need help setting up a hauppauge wintv-pvr-500 card
<tgm4883> ak74, it should work OOTB, you just need to set it up in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> or you could just leave
<rhpot1991> clearly the better solution
<tgm4883> well yea
<tgm4883> I would have just fixed his issue
<tgm4883> this way he gets to tinker with it more
<rhpot1991> thats what you get for trying to help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-29
<st8ofmi9d> I setup diskless boot on the Mythbuntu 9.04. I have it somewhat working using the diskless but now my non-diskless machines are no longer able to connect to the backend. It seems that there is a problem with resolving the backend's hostname. I'm assuming that this happened because I edited /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf. Is that a safe assumption? I want my verizon dsl/router to handle the dns and I have the ip address of the router set as "option doman-
<st8ofmi9d> name-servers". I can see the hostname when I log into the router, but the only way I can connect to the machine is using the ip address.
<st8ofmi9d> When using the non-diskless machines I can enter the ip address into the hostname but then I get an error that I cannot connect to database as opposed to the cannot ping backend database.
<st8ofmi9d> Any thoughts on what I screwed up?
<st8ofmi9d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462776
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Network book/Diskless boot Mythbuntu - Ubuntu Forums
<mungewell> Hi all. Playing with Lucid/Mythbuntu. How can I set the master volume. Internal player seems to set it back to 70% when it starts and the volume controls effect PCM volume (not master).
<mungewell> ^effect^affect... to keep my english teacher happy ;-)
<st8ofmi9d> mungewell: Same for me!
<mungewell> just found the settings in the utils/setup page.... seem to work OK.
<symptom> are there any scheduled releases for mythbuntu to bring in Lucid?
<jng> Anyone else got broken (extremely stuttery, garbled) sound with lucid and hdmi?
<jng> sound is ok for playing music, just tv is broken
<jng> using a meekat ion
<jng> .. worked fine with karmic
<st8ofmi9d> I'm working on getting diskless boot up and running but before I get that working 100% i need to still be able to boot and use Myth frontend off of a standard disk boot. The problem that I noticed is that after I netboot (which is working but I have some driver issues with my Dell Zino) and I go back to standard disk boot, I can no longer resolve the hostname of my backend. I don't if it's related to trying to machine netbooting or not. I'm gue
<st8ofmi9d> ssing that I'm running two dhcp servers (one on dsl model/router and one on backend) and they are running into each other. Do I need to run a dhcp server on the backend to netboot? If not, how do I disable the dhcp server on teh backend?
<gbee> Daviey: if you can manage to squeeze out another 0.22 update that would be fantastic, it would hopefully be the last for that branch but it includes some important memleak fixes
<Daviey> gbee: It should show up within 12 hours. :)
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> ah, they are manual for 0.22 now.. aren't they
<gbee> aye
<Daviey> gbee: Okay.. i don't think i'll have time to do it until Monday now (going away for the weekend)
<gbee> it's not a huge problem if you can't do it, I'd just like to leave the last packages for 0.22 in the best possible shape so that no-one is forced to upgrade if they find 0.22 to be otherwise stable
<Daviey> gbee: oh i agree.. if it's probably going to be the last update, i'll reflect that in the changelog
<jng> i'm using 9.10 on meerkat ion as front end.. hdmi sound is badly broken :(
<jng> sound ok playing music though, just watching tv
<jng> wondering if it is a codec problem
<rhpot1991> jng: mine works fine, I'd venture you don't have the passthrough settings correctly
<jng> hmm.. interesting
<jng> i was just away doing tests
<jng> alsa-default sound and using the audio out jack is fine
<jng> just hdmi that is sort of there, but really, really choppy
<jng> where is this passthrough thing set?
<rhpot1991> setup > general > page 3
<jng> cheers.. will take a look
<jng> thanks
<haffe> Hmmm. Do any of you have experience with the core2duo E7200? I'm looking at buildning a really quiet HTPC.
<tgm4883> core2duo's are pretty quiet
<tgm4883> in fact, most processors are really quiet
<haffe> I see.
<rhpot1991> haffe: you could go with a backend somewhere and do an ion box for the frontend
<rhpot1991> most of those can run fanless and therefor completely silent
<tgm4883> The fan on the other hand, can be loud
<rhpot1991> and for bonus point you could lose the hard drive
<haffe> tgm4883: :)
<rhpot1991> !frontend | haffe
<Zinn> haffe: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<haffe> rhpot1991: Problem is, I live in a one room studio, so I don't have a place to store a backend.
<tgm4883> my backend/frontend is pretty quiet
<haffe> I'm thinking Core2Duo E7200, and then a Schyte or thermalright and a big 120mm fan.
<tgm4883> I ust need to get a fanless video card
<haffe> I have a fanless video card.
<rhpot1991> ya go fanless video card and a scythe ninja 2 (or mini)
<rhpot1991> and you wont hear a thing
<haffe> But somehow i doubt a 6200TC will be happy playing 1080
<jng> fwiw i have two meekat ion's as frontends
<rhpot1991> heck thats how I run my non HTPCs anymore
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<jng> rhpot1991: tried to find the passthrough setting.. no sign in my settings..
<haffe> Last time I bought a pc a Thermalright XP120 was the king of the coolers.
<haffe> Time flies apparentley.
<rhpot1991> jng: its in mythtvfrontend
<rhpot1991> not mythtv-setup
<jng> right sorry my bad.. i'm talking mythfrontend here..
<jng> audio system is 4th page though..
<rhpot1991> ok I was close :)
<haffe> Now to look at a quiet fan. Is Nexus still king or should I go with noctuna?
<rhpot1991> haffe: I use the stock scythe fans
 * tgm4883 uses stock as well
<jng> haffe: i took the fans out of my ions -- they are just about ok ;)
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> My motherboard has this cool 4pin fan outlet. I guess it's PWM.
<haffe> Thanks for the help guys.
<haffe> Maybe should check the boxed cooler first.
<haffe> Might be sufficient.
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 10.04 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question **
<tgm4883> !release
<Zinn> Mythbuntu 10.04 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<gbee> !unrelease
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about unrelease
<gbee> bah, boring
<tgm4883> gbee, no unrelease for you
<packet-sent> I have a backend which holds all my videos and music and use my other pc as a frontend, in 9.10 music played just fine but since I have done a fresh install 10.4 and mythmusic shows the files but will not play ,yet video plays fine,,,,,,,,
<slaine> hey guys, the age old question, dist-upgrade or not dist-upgrade
<slaine> running 9.10 on a Via EPIA box with a Hauppage PVR 500 card
<slaine> anyone runnign 10.04 with something similar ?
<squish102> will mythbuntu go from 9.04 to 10.04?
<rhpot1991> squish102: sure, but I think you need to hop to 9.10 in the process, not certain
<rhpot1991> it should follow the same upgrade rules as regular ubuntu
<squish102> superstable 9.04, but i think i may be missing some things, so i may risk it... any1 think i'm crazy?
<rhpot1991> 10.04 has mythtv 0.23, 9.04 had 0.21, so I say upgrade
<rhpot1991> backup your db first just in case
<squish102> rhpot1991 ok, is there anything else you think I should backup?
<squish102> will it upgrade if it is running on a Volume group?
<squish102> another question, does mythtv 0.23 still need videos nfs mounted from remote FE's? or can it stream all types of videos?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-30
<CyberKnet> I just switched from 4x250gb raid 5 on a 3ware escalade 9500S-4LP to a single (new) 1.5tb drive directly to the motherboard - removed the old drives from the system ... but the new hard drive keeps ... disappearing
<CyberKnet> rebooting brings the hard drive back online
<CyberKnet> the drive is still mounted, but running ls in the directory yields ls: cannot open directory: Input/output error
<CyberKnet> (before the reboot, that is)
<CyberKnet> Anyone have any ideas what could cause this, or how I could go about finding out what is causing this?
<CyberKnet> I looked in dmesg, and I do see ata-related things - hard resetting, and link coming up at 1.5gb
<CyberKnet> smart reports the disk is healthy
<CyberKnet> Hmmm... well, I am going to install another drive of the same make and model, and see if I get any difference there
<stuarticus> Hi, can anyone let me know how "safe" it is to run a distribution upgrade? I'm a bit nervous given I currently have a working system! Has anyone tried and had any problems/successes?
<stuarticus> I take it that's a no?
<CyberKnet> stuarticus: You know the old adage...
<CyberKnet> If it aint broke...
<stuarticus> Kind of what I was thinking! I have been quite impressed with 10.04 so far on my laptop though and thought it might be worth it
<stuarticus> Guess there's no big hurry
<slaine> anything other than update-manager -d required to upgrade a mythbuntu box to 10.04 ?
<squish102> is there a place that people report the successes of upgrading ;)
<squish102> how has the 10.04 upgrade been going?
<slaine> I'm very tempted to just do it and deal with any issues
<slaine> much as I have done over the years (this is an old mythbuntu box)
<tgm4883> squish102, probably the forums
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need update-manager -d, just update-manager
<gregl> Does mythbuntu use pulse audio?
<tgm4883> gregl, I don't think we do
<tgm4883> IIRC, mythtv doesn't support pulse audio yet
<tgm4883> there is experimental support
<gregl> tgm4883, Glad to hear..I want to up grade but pulse is always a failure for me..Audio is way out of sync..
<packet-sent> I need to set my laptop to do nothing when lid is closed I have used the gconf-tool in the past is there a similar tool installed in mythbuntu?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> you join, wait 10 minutes to ask your question, then leave after 3 minutes?
 * tgm4883 goes back to poking at backup/restore
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-01
<Demerzel-> i just upgraded to mythbuntu 10.04 using do-release-upgrade but my mythtv version is still at 0.22
<Demerzel-> what gives?
<Demerzel-> do i need to get on the autobuilds?
<Technophil> Hi, am running up 10.04 mythbuntu as a frontend to a 9.10 based network.  10.04 uses database schema 1254, 9.10 / 0.23 fixes uses 1244.
<Technophil> Can I run it up still and change to JYA's fixes to get correct database schema?
<tgm4883> Technophil, were you using JYA's before?
<Technophil> tgm4883: yes, running 0.22 24035
<Technophil> (fixes)
<tgm4883> Demerzel, odd, what is the output of "apt-cache policy mythtv"
<tgm4883> Technophil, well if you are using JYA's, then I guess you can use his again?
<Demerzel> tgm4883: hang on, running
<Demerzel> is there a preferred pastebin?
<Demerzel> or can i paste here? it's 4 lines
<Demerzel> oh
<Demerzel> im an idiot :-)
<Demerzel> it's in the topic
<Demerzel> hang on
<tgm4883> Technophil, it's really up to you. JYA's repos are not supported by the mythbuntu team, they are supported by jya
<Demerzel> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/k0cwjzGZ
<Demerzel> it says mythtv isn't installed :-/
<Demerzel> yet it's recording house right now
<Technophil> tgm4883: Yes I just run it up, so it is ok.  Base 10.04 mythtv package is "0.23 24158"  It offered to update the backend database 10 points.  I just shut it down and added jya's repo, overwrote with his default stuff and its all go.
<tgm4883> Demerzel, what is the output of lsb-release -a
<tgm4883> Technophil, to each his own I gues
<Demerzel> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Ctt8Yf0g
<Demerzel> 10.04 lucid
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> hmm
<Demerzel> could there be a problem with my upgrade?
<Demerzel> not sure if do-release-upgrade would work again
<Demerzel> since i'm already on lucid
<tgm4883> how about apt-cache policy mythtv-backend
<Technophil> tgm4883:  I wasn't sure what affects the upgrade would have on the database and the 5 or so other frontends.  What would you have advised to do?
<tgm4883> Technophil, I recommend using the mythbuntu auto-builds
<Demerzel> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Jr40ycqe
<Demerzel> Installed: 0.22.0+fixes22594-0ubuntu1
<Demerzel> that's the same as the Candidate too
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Demerzel, ok, what about "cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgm4883> "
<tgm4883> Technophil, but if you want to use JYA's that is fine too
<Demerzel> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main
<Zinn> [archive.ubuntu.com] Index of /ubuntu
<tgm4883> Demerzel, that is all that is in there?
<Demerzel> hmmm should there be lucid-updates and lucid-security?
<Demerzel> yeah
<tgm4883> thats not good
<tgm4883> what about
<tgm4883> ls -l /etc/apt/
<Technophil>  tgm4883: OK Thanks, in the medium term I was expecting that jya's repo may become redundant, however it works for me, so the old adage applies if it ain't broke....
<Demerzel> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ee0f1p1n
<Demerzel> more files ... some with distUpgrade suffixes
<Demerzel> which are a bit scary
<Demerzel> looks like something was left in the middle
<Technophil> Amazingly I've got 1080i playing on a 2.2 C2D without vdpau!!!
<tgm4883> Technophil, you didn't have that before?
<Demerzel> unless that's the prefix for the older files
<Demerzel> checking on that too
<tgm4883> Demerzel, yea that doesn't look right
<tgm4883> Demerzel, try doing the upgrade again, see if it tries to fix anything
<tgm4883> if not, I can put up a sources.list for you
<Demerzel> yeah it didn't work
<Demerzel> said no other releases are available
<Demerzel> but yeah
<tgm4883> ok
<Demerzel> an updated sources.list should help
<Technophil> tgm4883: this is a new (second hand!) laptop, so not previously tried, however 3G single cores failed to do that without vdpau.  (All 800M buses)
<tgm4883> how long did the upgrade take?
<Demerzel> maybe an hour
<Demerzel> it updated a bunch of things
<Technophil> Also its running 64 bit, which may be part of the explanation, I've only run 32 before.
<Demerzel> looks like anything in the main repo was updated
<Demerzel> nothing else though
<tgm4883> Technophil, odd, I could almost get 1080i with my athlon XP 2000+, was pretty sure I could if I upgraded to a 2800+
<tgm4883> needs xvmc though
<tgm4883> This was way back on 0.20 though
<Demerzel> yeah i can do full 1080p with an amd 5050e (2x 2.6G)
<Technophil>  tgm4883: I'm talking 1080i H.264, is that the same?
 * tgm4883 feels dated
<tgm4883> Technophil, no, mpeg2
<Demerzel> w/o anything other than default radeon drivers
<tgm4883> Demerzel, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/BwrT1ajz
<Demerzel> danke schön!
<Technophil>  tgm4883:  Perhaps you understand my surprise now?  Would 64 bit explain that?
<tgm4883> Technophil, probably more the dual core
<tgm4883> but 64-bit could help
<Demerzel> i'd say dual core
<Technophil> Are two cores being used now?
<Demerzel> my setup is 32bit
<Technophil> System monitor suggests 1 core running at 100%
<Technophil> Ow well time to setup vdapu.....
<Demerzel> that's 1 core at 100% w/ the 1080i video?
<Demerzel> does this seem right?
<Demerzel> after i updated to the new sources.list: Current status: 127 updates [+124], 24658 new [+24440].
<Demerzel> but an aptitude safe-upgrade indicates mythbuntu would be upgraded :-)
<Demerzel> i think i should be fine after that
<Demerzel> thanks again tgm4883 ... i might be coming in later tonight in case it hits the fan :-)
<Technophil>  Demerzel: yes thats one 2.2G core 1080i H264 video
<Demerzel> <unreal announcer voice>Impressive</unreal announcer voice>
<tgm4883> Technophil, whats the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<Technophil> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz
<Technophil> I assume thats the bit you want?  Can pastebin the rest if you want
<tgm4883> that works
<tgm4883> i'm assuming the other core is at 0%?
<Technophil> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/FUcLZBQT
<Technophil> The other core is doing the usual dance around ranging 0 to 60% sort of top half of a sine wave...
<Demerzel> hmmm does 10.04 support creating a diskless frontend from the gui still?
<tgm4883> ok
<Technophil> other possibly interesting thing is I've not yet setup the nvidia driver (at all)
<tgm4883> Demerzel, no
<Demerzel> or do we still have to create it using the cmdline?
<Demerzel> ok col
<Demerzel> cool
<Demerzel> i had a blog post ready about how i created my 9.10 diskless frontend
<tgm4883> Demerzel, the gui for that was never converted to the new version of MCC
<Demerzel> i'll upgrade the post to refer to 10.04 before publishing it
<Demerzel> right
<tgm4883> a user was doing it, then we never heard from him again
<Demerzel> i might be able to whip up a script to make it happen
<Demerzel> i've done it so many times
<Demerzel> tweaking tons of things
<Demerzel> if the process goes smoothly on 10.04 i'll get cracking on it
<tgm4883> I don't do diskless, so I can't convert the plugin as I don't know what needs to be done
<Demerzel> yeah
<tgm4883> plus i'm working on backup/restore
<Demerzel> diskless is ... a whole different world
<Demerzel> of course i'm assuming an external dhcp server ... the plugin took into account setting up a dhcp server as well
<Demerzel> in any case, little at a time
<Demerzel> my functionality first then something more general
<tgm4883> yea if you wanted to take a look at it and get basic functionality that would be great
<Demerzel> yeah if the upgrade and rebuilding the diskless frontend goes smoothly tonight
<tgm4883> thats really how the plugins need to get done, and how i'm doing backup/restore
<Demerzel> i'll start working on a script to automate it
<Demerzel> grr
<Demerzel> gotta wait another hour for house to finish
<Demerzel> 2 hour show today
 * Demerzel is itching to upgrade
<tgm4883> Demerzel, isn't how on MOnday?
<Demerzel> no idea :-)
<Demerzel> i just tell it to record whenever it comes on
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> must be a rerun then
<tgm4883> what channel?
<Demerzel> 2 hours means a season premier or finale ... doesn't make sense
<Technophil> Demerzel: May I ask the URL for your blogg, I for one will be interested to look
<Demerzel> House - "Broken"               45_1 WBFF-HD 30 20:00-22:00   1 5 1 C 5 0/    0
<tgm4883> oh yea, thats a rerun
<Demerzel> Technophil: sure...
<Demerzel> http://learnonthejob.blogspot.com
<Zinn> [learnonthejob.blogspot.com] Learning on the Job
<Demerzel> how do you know?
<Demerzel> that it's a rerun?
<Demerzel> one of those fields?
<tgm4883> Demerzel, cause A) I've seen that episode. and B) my mythtv has marked it as a rerun
<Demerzel> or the title
<Demerzel> oh heh
<Technophil> Demerzel: Much obliged to you.
<Demerzel> Technophil: np! the article will be going up in the next week
<tgm4883> original airdate was 9/21/2009
<Demerzel> oh ok
<Demerzel> i'll shut it down then
<tgm4883> if you go to upcoming recordings in mythweb, you can hover over the title for additional information
<Demerzel> ouch
<Demerzel> mythweb isn't very pretty when the backend is stopped
<Demerzel> ok it's upgrading mythtv
<Demerzel> or actually i think it just started upgrading mythtv proper
<Demerzel> miro-bridge.log
<Demerzel> does it prompt for db upgrade?
<Demerzel> or no?
<tgm4883> Demerzel, not until you start mythtv
<Demerzel> frontend or backend?
<Demerzel> because i'd stopped the backend and looks like it auto started it
<Demerzel> the upgrade process i.e.
<Technophil> Hmmm Weird.  The OSD menu selections (area with focus) are not showing, this is both in mythbuntu widescreen and also arclight.
<Demerzel> arclight looks hot
<Technophil> Demerzel:  Yes, odd the focus issue though, I've not seen that before.
<Demerzel> i've never seen it before :-) hopefully my frontend will show me arclight in the next hour
<Technophil> Maybe something to do with the themes being 0.23 fixes 23872 while the base system is 0.22 fixes 24035?
<Demerzel> might be
<Demerzel> how're you using 0.23 themes on 0.22?
<Demerzel> when did the theming interface change?
<Demerzel> was that in .22?
<Technophil> mythbuntu 10.04 has mythtv 0.23 fixes by default, 24158
<Technophil> I downgraded to jya 0.22 fixes however the themes did not go back, I am wondering if his repo should include the themes also?
<mrand> The 0.23 themes likely work in 0.22, because (1) there isn't much difference in mythui between those two releases and (2) the 0.23 themes are actually all themes carried over from 0.22.
<Technophil> any suggestions about why the focus blacks out the item?
<Technophil> I don't think its a video driver issue as it happened with default driver as well as after the nvidia driver was installed.
<Demerzel1> nice
<Demerzel1> using adium beta for irc
<Demerzel1> lots of packages to download for a diskless build
<Demerzel1> 350+ so far
<Demerzel1> 466 packages
<pteague> drivers for hauppauge pvr500 seem a lot less stable in koala than they were in whatever i was previously using... used to be that tuner #2 would occasionally have issues forcing me to reboot the box... now i have issues with both tuners more often
<packet-sent> I have done a fresh install of mythbuntu 10.4, mythmusic fails to play on remote frontends that are running ubuntu 10.4
<dougl> If I installed mythbuntu will it automatically configure grub with entries for my other two ubuntu installs?
<funsheep> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<funsheep> hi, i'm wondering if i do the upgrade of mythbuntu 9.10 to 10.04 through the update manager do i get mythbuntu 10.04 or ubuntu 10.04 ?
<slaine> funsheep: I'm trying it now
<slaine> and mythbuntu is ubuntu
<slaine> it's just got a different desktop session
<funsheep> slaine: i know, but i'm wondering if i'll get all that extra stuff of the original distro
<slaine> it's only going to upgrade the versions of the packages that are installed (any new packages will be as a result of resolving dependencies for the new versions of existing packages)
<funsheep> ah ok
<funsheep> than i'll try it in a couple of minutes
<slaine> mine is still churning along
<slaine> Via epia boards are so slow for this kind of stuff.
<tgm4883> slaine, the repos are probably still geting hammered
<slaine> nah, download was done ages ago
<slaine> it's all the package upgrades at the moment
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well it is a lot to process as well
<tgm4883> took me over an hour and I had a dual core machine with 8 GB ram and a local repo
<slaine> yeah, I'm not that bothered
<slaine> I mostly use it just as a backend now
<funsheep> do i have to upgrade on 0.23 first, right?
<funsheep> "i do have"
<funsheep> upgrading to mythtv 0.23, i do have mythbuntu 9.10 running with 0.22-fixes. so when i change the auto-builds in mcc to 0.23 will i get the auto-builds from trunk or 0.23-fixes ?
<tgm4883> funsheep, you will get the 0.23 packages
<tgm4883> are you trying to upgrade to 10.04?
<funsheep> tgm4883: yes. from 9.10 to 10.04 using the build in upgrade mechanism
<tgm4883> funsheep, ok, you shouldn't need to upgrade to 0.23 first then
<funsheep> ok. thanks. i'll give it a try
<funsheep> thanks for the help :)
<haffe> Hi guys. I got a good offer on a used antec fusion remote black. Is this chassis worth it?
<tgm4883> haffe, I like it
<tgm4883> Do you have a home theater room or otherwise other home theater equipment?
<haffe> No Home theather room.
<haffe> TV and a reciever.
<tgm4883> haffe, I like mine, although I really think I need to stick it in a theater room or at least next to some other equipment
<tgm4883> If I ever get around to expanding and putting my backend in the garage/computer closet, I would like to get something smaller like a revo
<tgm4883> but If I do go the full theater room experience, I like this case
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> I see.
<haffe> What about the display in linux?
<tgm4883> lcd works great
<haffe> I have seen a lot of negative comments about the display. But I have never understood if the problem is the display or the software.
<tgm4883> haffe, it was drivers
<tgm4883> but IIRC it's built in now
<tgm4883> really though, the display isn't that functional I guess
<tgm4883> unless you put system stats on there or something
<tgm4883> I mean, I have the TV on, so why do I need an LCD?
<haffe> I see your point.
<tgm4883> I suppose if I played music though it more it would make more sense
<tgm4883> If you are doing a frontend only, I say go with a smaller box. Something with an atom processor and an ion maybe
<haffe> It's a combo.
<haffe> Frontend and backend.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> then I would go with this box. the fans are nice as they have 3 speed levels so they can be quiet (are large too)
<tgm4883> mine is pretty quiet, I actually just need to get a fanless video card
<tgm4883> I think rhpot1991 has one in his silver antec
<haffe> Ok thanks.
<tgm4883> np
<haffe> Will probably go with a couple of nexus real silent and temperature controled fans.
<Technophil> Can someone tell me how to downgrade to "0.22.0-fixes23473-0ubuntu4_all" (for a theme missing focus issue in 10.04 thats been downgraded to use jya's repo)
<Technophil> There is a screen shot of it (someone else's) at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/+bug/573118
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #573118 in mythtv-theme-mythbuntu (Ubuntu): “Selected item text non visible under Lucid”
<Technophil> Woops screen shot is at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/47004118/Schermata-MythTV%20Frontend.png
<mrand> Technophil: my understanding is that it might be caused by the theme cache not being cleared.
<Technophil> I deleted mrand:  Firstly thanks for replying.  I already tried deleting the contents of both .mythtv/themecache/Mythbuntu.1920.1200 and .mythtv/themecache/.1920.1200, as well as uninstalling all the themes and re-installing.  When using JYA's repo I think specifies various file versions however it may be silent on the need for 0.22 themes instead of 0.23 which keeps coming back - as per the poster on the bug report.
<Technophil> mrand:  woops sorry for typo.....delete "I deleted " !
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-02
<rhpot1991> haffe: ya I have an antec silver, and displays on boxes are pretty useless IMO
<rhpot1991> the fusion case is real nice, unless you need more than 2 Hard Drives
<rhpot1991> DGMurdockIII: re BR, if you had a way of getting video from a disc then it will play in mythtv 0.22 and greater
<DGMurdockIII> so not playing from disk then
<rhpot1991> DGMurdockIII: no, you need to get the video off the disc first
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<rhpot1991> there are a few ways to do that, most of them involve a windows vm
<rhpot1991> google for makemkv
<DGMurdockIII> my hard drive would be full
<rhpot1991> its a linux app that will aid in this task, and yes they are huge
<rhpot1991> 20-40gb each
<rhpot1991> pretty much rip, watch, delete
<DGMurdockIII> if put all my blu-ray dvd on it
<rhpot1991> makemkv can stream though, to vlc, so you may be able to do something with that
<mrand> your move, rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> mrand: heh forgots about that
<rhpot1991> mrand: looks like the site is down, mysql error
<rhpot1991> you'll have to wait till tomorrow :)
<Keithamus> I've got a Mythbuntu diskless setup. Just upgraded to Lucid - having some major difficulties. Anyone got a diskless setup that can help?
<Keithamus> For example; none of my recordings work, mythfrontend just crashes. None of my MKV videos work - same thing
<dewman> Keithamus, anything showing in the front end log?
<funsheep> Hi, i'm having a rough time upgrading to 10.04. Especially the xorg server gives me a headache. I had mythbuntu 9.04 with the nvidia vdpau ppa driver version 195 installed. after upgrading to 10.04 mythbuntu does not find the last installed nvidia drivers. I reinstalled the nvidia driver 180 from the ubuntu-repositories. But my monitor (hdtv) is set to a backup resolution of 1280x768. With the nvidia-settings tool i can manually set the resolut
<funsheep> 1920x1080 but everytime the xserver is restarted, the backuo resolution is used. I've messed around with the xorg.conf (deleting, creating with the nvidia tools, manually editing, adding ModeLine(s), removing the backup resolution and the nvidia-auto entries from the "metamodes"). And now i'm at a dead end. i dont know what to do. has anyone of you some helpful information on this problem? thanks in advance.
<funsheep> another thing is, that the nvidia-settings and glxinfo, both show as driver the 195 version, which is not listed in synaptics nor recognised by the ubuntu hardware-drivers panel
<Keithamus> dewman, sorry yeah. I've pb'd them
<Keithamus> dewman, http://pastebin.com/FG1Bb6QM this one is for when I try to watch tv
<Keithamus> dewman, sorry - that was is for MKV
<Keithamus> http://pastebin.com/jtGKx4Yd < that is the one for trying to watch TV
<Keithamus> from what I can see - the Nouveau driver is loaded and not nvidia-glx - which I've been trying to get running with no luck
<funsheep> hmm now im installing nvidia drivers from the karmic repository
<funsheep> a lot of xorg stuff will be removed, i'm curious what i'll get
<funsheep> ah and also mythbuntu desktop will be removed. does anyone know what that is?
<mahme> hi all, i ran an update from 9.04 to 9.10 and while the front end loads, mythweb etc works fine, if i exit the front-end i have an empty blank x session.  i figure xorg is running okay since i can use the frontend just fine but for system admin etc i'd like to fix my x issue.  any ideas?
<mahme> [my previous vnc configuration isn't working at all if that helps too -- vnc isn't even listening]
<dewman> Keithamus, I am taking a stab here, but it looks like OpenGL might be having a issue. Try using the QT painter and see what happens.
<Keithamus> k doing it now dewman
<Keithamus> still same issues by the looks of it
<Keithamus> I'm sure its because of the neauvou driver (however it is spelt)
<Keithamus> dewman, it just hangs on "Please wait..." dialogue and I have to hit alt+f4 to get a X Warning for non-responsive app
<dewman> hmm.... you know, you might try #mythtv-users
<dewman> I am by no means a professional on mythtv. =)
<Keithamus> lol. I am becoming more and more certain it is a Nvidia driver issue
<dewman> yeah, the vdapu is showing issues in the log as well.
<Keithamus> "2010-05-02 14:33:03.850 VideoOutputXv: XVideo Adaptor Name: 'Nouveau GeForce 8/9 Textured Video'" < so I must have nouveau installed
<Keithamus> which obviously doesn't have vpau
<mahme> just randomly is that on 10.04 Keithamus?  Perhaps my nvidia driver is causing me the pain too
<Keithamus> it is mahme
<Keithamus> but uhm, I don't think that is your issue mahme - but I dont know what it is
<mahme> indeed.  probably not since tv is ok,  working on a crash course in understanding how xorg launches.  nothing looks too strange in /var/log.
<Azelphur> Hi, I have a Hauppage DVB-S Card that comes with a remote ( http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/site/products/data_novasplus.html ), during installation I selected "Hauppage DVB-s card (ver. 2.1)". Most of the buttons on my remote don't appear to work in mythtv, what do I do?
<Zinn> [www.hauppauge.co.uk] Hauppauge Computer Works Ltd : WinTV-NOVA-S-Plus
<Azelphur> some do work though, arrows, numbers and ok seem to be the main working ones
<Azelphur> back, play pause stop etc don't.
<mahme> well, it looks as if my upgrade to 04.10 simplify set gdm to use KDE rather than xcfe
<mahme> not an expert azelphur but perhaps your lirc configuration needs some work
<mahme> device is probably okay if some of the keys work so could be some buttons don't have correct mappings.  did you use the auto-detect feature for the remote in lirc?
<Azelphur> nope, how do I do that?
<its_dk> Hey there
<its_dk> I'm trying to find and compile mantis drivers for my terratec cinergy c pci tuner
<its_dk> Anyone knows where and how I can do that?
<jan> hi, any special reason why the autobuilds are a few days behind?
<jan> looks like only the i386 builds are affected?
<jan> no one?
<Keithamus> has anyone in this chan actually successfully got mythbuntu-diskless working?
<Wibble> Hello all :), I have just finished installing Mythbuntu, and everything looks ok, apart from being unable to scan my video directories, to add my movies. I have gone to where I would have done this in 9.10, but the option to "scan for changes" is not there, how have I screwed up?
<gregl> Wibble, from the video screen,hit M then scan for changes..
<mrand> Wibble: I don't believe there is any major change in that respect from 9.10 to 10.04.  You go to Media -> Videos and scan for changes.   hehehe   ^^^
<Wibble> Thats what I assumed, but it does not work :(. I have double checked that mythvideo plugin is installed, and that I have pointed correctly to the correct dir....
<gregl> Wibble:Then i would guess a permission problem..
<Wibble> They are located on an NTFS partition?
<Wibble> From memory, I have had no problems with last 2 upgrades, does it work on yours?
<gregl> I know nothing of NTFS..sorry
<gregl> I use storage groups..
<Wibble> If you use this feature, and it works, than I am the problem :)
<gregl> Yeah, It works fine for me.
<Wibble> b*****er, must be me then :)
<Wibble> Thanks for your advise, I will see what I managed to break :)
<gregl> NP good luck
<Wibble> Yep, the problem WAS the idiot using the machine.... all working now.... Thanks again BTW love the upgrade
<Wibble> Thanks again gregl
<mahme> azelphur, should ideally be in your application menu, infrared remote control .. or see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/LIRC
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] LIRC - MythTV
<frego> anyone dare to upgrade mythbuntu 9.10 to 10.04 yet??
<jugglingcats> hi, does anyone else have a problem with formatting of the import DVD screen with the default theme? I just installed mythbuntu a couple of days ago
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-25
<chaorain> Hey quick question. What partition type is best for videos? (Not Recordings)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-26
<patdk-lap> hello zinn!
<patdk-lap> !baka
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about baka
<James3> i have a frontemd/backend machine, and i ave just built another frontend
<James3> im having problems getting them working atm, i have put in the db logins, and it tests ok, but mythfrontend never loads
<James3> i was having issues with the fonts, which installing the ms truetype fonts has solved
<James3> but mythfrontend still dies with "ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid.... errno=32
<James3> ive removed the .ICEauthority file, with no change
<James3> ok now "Protocol version mismatch frontend=23056, backend=56"
<James3> guess my backend needs some updates :P
<James3> !help protocol version mismatch
<Zinn> !help protocol version mismatch For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> James3: guessing you are running mythbuntu updates on one and not another, or different versions of mythbuntu/utuntu?
<James3> one is an old mythbuntu (the backend)
<James3> the nw frontend is a clean install from an iso downloaded today
<James3> ive jst updared the backend, so hopefully its solved when it finishes rebooting
<rhpot1991> how old?
<James3> in installing the new frontend at a different location, so i was thinking low bandwidth on the vpn xould be causing issues
<James3> not sure lol
<James3> 71 updates there were so we'll see in a minute :P
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l  mythtv-frontend
<rhpot1991> run that on each
<James3> 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2 now n the backed
<tgm4883> ugh
<tgm4883> !repos | James3
<Zinn> James3: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: pay attention here, I don't recall what vesrions we have for what releases
<tgm4883> James3, rhpot1991, he's running lucid release, which was a 0.23 pre-release
<tgm4883> he downloaded 10.10, which shipped with 0.23.1
<James3> is it safe upgrading the backend to 10.01?
<rhpot1991> was waiting till he said his versions to point him at repos
<James3> 10.10 even
<tgm4883> yea yea 10.10
<rhpot1991> James3: just enable our update repos on both and you can update your mythtv packages without upgrading all of ubuntu
<rhpot1991> or if you want to upgrade everything
<James3> ok
<rhpot1991> new release is out in 2 days though
<tgm4883> 23056 was the protocol version in 0.23.1
<tgm4883> which shipped with 10.10
<James3> 0.23, .23.1 or 0.24
<James3> what would you recommend for a miniml admin setup lol
<rhpot1991> depends what you want
<rhpot1991> quicker easier upgrade 0.23.1
<rhpot1991> latest and greatest, maybe some reconfiguring, 0.24
<rhpot1991> I wouldn't go 0.23 at all when 0.23.1 is there
<James3> well its 0.23.1 or 024
<James3> the 10.10 frontend doesnt even list 0.23 anymore
<James3> 23.1 it is then
<James3> i guess it takes a while to load the lists
<James3> i have "A package manager is working" on both now, but neither is listing any available updates
<James3> ah there we go
<James3> 44 updates on the backend
<James3> and 20 on the frontend
<James3> nice well i think the 0.23.1 has better codecs lol
<James3> im quite happily watching live tv on my frontend, accessing the backend via a vpn :P
<James3> time to take this to my mates house now
<James3> cheers for your help guys
<rhpot1991> no problem James3 glad you got it working again
<ComradeHaz`> Evening all.
<ComradeHaz`> My Myth Box won't play DVD's. When I select 'Play DVD' I get 'Please wait' and then it drops back to theoptical disk menu.
<ComradeHaz`> The disk has been automounted in /media/<discName>
<James3> ok another question, buti dont know 100% the details yet
<James3> with a backend / multi frontend setup, how do i deal with the contents of mythvideo (on the backend)
<James3> is there a way to make a frontend play content on a mythbackend,
<James3> or do i need to manually setup the frontend, with relevant nfs mappings for example?
<James3> i just had my mate ask me how he plays movies
<James3> iirc they are setup in a folder mapped to mythvideo, but i have added no settings whatsoever toi the extra frontend
<James3> ive just added the db logins, so it can connect to the backend, and manage recoridng/play live tv
<James3> time to vnc in now :P
<James3> nvm, deal with it in the morning (when i havent just got back from the pub :P)
<James3> plus i get a lift back to may car (which is currently in the pub car park) so bonus :D
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-27
<mycoDA> james3 - storage groups
<qwebirc70522> I just tried installing mythbuntu 10.10 both amd64 and i386 on my computer, and it didnt work.  the mythbuntu screen came up for a brief instant, then my monitor lost sync, and the system was still running.  i tried two seperate systems (although in both instances I used the same video card, a radeon hd4850)
<qwebirc70522> i couldnt even get to the menu to install anything
<wgwinn> did you tell it vendor drivers? had the same issue; had to ssh in and set it up
<qwebirc70522> no
<qwebirc70522> im using the livecd
<qwebirc70522> ubuntu isnt even installed on the computer
<wgwinn> Hm
<wgwinn> does ubuntu 101.10 stock work ?
<qwebirc70522> not sure
<qwebirc70522> should i download the live cd for it and try?
<qwebirc70522> is there a reccommended hardware list?  i eventually plan on buying hardware specifically for a mythbuntu build
<mycoDA> qwebirc70522: myth + ati = pain
<mycoDA> spend $30 and get a gt210
<mycoDA> actually linux + ati = pain qwebirc70522
<patdk-lap> hmm, the gt210 is alittle limited, gt220 isn't
<mycoDA> depends where you are
<mycoDA> it wont manage ivtc, but that only matters to 30hz countries
<patdk-lap> I don't watch tv :)
<patdk-lap> only encodedmovies,so that doesn't matter to me :)
<mycoDA> then no problem
<mycoDA> long as they arent encoded to 30/60 hz lol
<patdk-lap> most of it is
<mycoDA> then u need ivtc
<mycoDA> or want anyway
<patdk-lap> ivtc?
<mycoDA> stupid thing to do
<mycoDA> inverse telecine
<patdk-lap> sounds pointless
<patdk-lap> if it was encoded at 30fps, ivtc wouldn't help
<mycoDA> restores 30hz content to 24 hz
<patdk-lap> cause ivtc is when 24fps is recoded as 30fps
<mycoDA> it uses telecine to make it 30fps
<patdk-lap> if it's 30fps, it's 30fps
<mycoDA> so inverse telecine makes it 24
<patdk-lap> your assuming the movie started at 24fps though
<mycoDA> it did, unless it is made for tv
<patdk-lap> well,was produced, then converted to 30fps
<patdk-lap> ya,made for tv
<patdk-lap> if it wasn't made for tv, then it's in 24fps
<mycoDA> irrelevant anyway - the point is that all the gt210 woul dmiss is ivtc and perhaps advanced 2x deint on HD content
<patdk-lap> heh, I say for the $10 diff or so, it's worth not worring about
<mycoDA> more than that here
<patdk-lap> I have a few gt220 low profile, and several gt240/gt250's
<patdk-lap> the low profile ones seem to overheat too easily, causing black displays :(
<patdk-lap> normally just stick with pure cpu decoding on them
<qwebirc70522> what advantage does the gt220 have over the 210?  does myth tv have gpu acceleration built in?
<patdk-lap> the gt220 has alittle more *cpu* power
<patdk-lap> so it can handle more intense filters
<qwebirc70522> oh cool i didnt know it had gpu acceleration
<qwebirc70522> what cpu would you reccomend for a single atsc tuner setup that i want to be able to play video backsimeultaneously?
<patdk-lap> that isn't too hard
<patdk-lap> probably a dualcore 2.2ghz or so
<patdk-lap> probably less will do
<patdk-lap> using a gt210 better, a 1ghz cpu would do
<patdk-lap> doing atsc isn't really hard at all, it's just mpeg2
<patdk-lap> doing h264 is much harder
<mycoDA> should never rely on vdpau to do everything tho - keep a decent cpu as a fallback
<qwebirc70522> so a core 2 duo w 1 mb of l2 cache running at 2.4ghz would work well?
<mycoDA> yep, lovely
<mycoDA> do you have onboard video, cos that will work, intel is fine will just load up your cpu
<mycoDA> qwebirc70522
<qwebirc70522> i dont have integrated video unfortunately
<qwebirc70522> can mythtv utilize a quad core cpu fully?
<mycoDA> yeah, certainly on the backend
<Shadow__X> there are some solutions out there that have a c2d 2.4ghz geforce 320m and idles at around 10watts of power
<Shadow__X> something like this may be a good idea
<mycoDA> personally using an ol amd x2 5200+ brisbane with an nforce4 sli mobo and 9600gt
<qwebirc70522> how many tuners do you use?
<mycoDA> 3
<mycoDA> the 9600gt is at half clock
<qwebirc70522> nice  how much ram does one need?
<mycoDA> i have 1G used generally
<mycoDA> has 4G in it
<qwebirc70522> ah
<mycoDA> uses the rest as cache
<mycoDA> linux is clever like that
<qwebirc70522> so 2gb would probably be ok?
<mycoDA> yeah awesome
<qwebirc70522> cool
<Shadow__X> depending on activity someone could do 2gb but with the prices not being that much different it couldnt hurt to go with 4gb
<mycoDA> depends if you have it i spose
<mycoDA> gettin the feelin qwebirc70522 has something lying about
<qwebirc70522> im going to try to install ubuntu tommorow
<qwebirc70522> haha well i have tons of old hardware
<mycoDA> can use standard ubuntu and install the mythbuntu-control-center package
<Shadow__X> qwebirc70522: if you plan on using mythtv it might be benefitial to try using mythbuntu
<mycoDA> or mythbuntu-desktop
<Shadow__X> or that mycoDA suggested
<mycoDA> all end up the same way pretty much
<mycoDA> recommend 10.04 LTS
<qwebirc70522> already tried installing mythbuntu earlier today and it didnt work
<mycoDA> !rope
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about rope
<mycoDA> !REPO
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about REPO
<mycoDA> !url repo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about url repo
<qwebirc70522> i tried using 10.10 tho, but as others were saying its probably video card related i have a radeon 4850 i am testing with
<mycoserve> can upgrade to 0.24 fixes with the packages here http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<mycoserve> reason for using 10.04 is it will be supported longer, and will have myth released for it until 12.04 comes along
<mycoDA> ahh,, lockup finished lol
<mycoserve> this is my myth machine lol
<mycoDA> this is my doze lappy i use for uni - hence lockups
<tgm4883> mycoDA, you are looking for !repo
<tgm4883> !repo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about repo
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> !REPOS
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> ok, at least it isn't case sensitive
<mycoDA> glad it got you too tgm4883
<mycoDA> if you happen to own zinn, maybe alias repos to repo? lol
<Zinn> Hi mycoDA, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^^
<rhpot1991> what now?
<mycoDA> what what now?
<mycoDA> u mean the suggestion !repos be aliased to !repo rhpot1991 ?
<rhpot1991> !repo
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
 * rhpot1991 fails at reading sometimes
<mycoDA> sweet - thanks :)
<tmkt> morning
<James3> can anybody recommend an HTPC case, which would be supported out of the box by mythbuntu, preferably with a remote/lcd, but not essential
<James3> and preferably a recomendation based on something you have actually used :P
<mycoDA> case?
<mycoDA> oh - you want an lcd
<mycoDA> apparently the antec fusions should work ootb http://avenard.com/media/Patches_%26_Add-Ons/Entries/2009/10/17_LIRC_and_LCD_to_work_with_Antec_Fusion_Remote_Black_%28Karmic%29.html
<Zinn> [avenard.com] LIRC/LCD & Antec Remote Fusion
<mycoDA> james3
<James3> cool i was looking at that one, but mythtv.org says the remote sucks
<mycoDA> irmon?
<mycoDA> *imon
<James3> Note: The included IR remote is useless, except for learning the IR code to turn the power on remotely. The mouse pad is touchy and not well supported, as yet, in the lirc CVS code. The remote is cheaply made and you are better off using it solely to train a better remote as to the IR codes.
<mycoDA> how old is that?
<James3> not sure
<James3> hmm dec 2009
<James3> might have changed since then eh :P
<mycoDA> for that matter, where is that?
<James3> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Antec_Fusion
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Antec Fusion - MythTV Official Wiki
<mycoDA> LIRC 0.8.6 creates only one /dev/lirc0 device, and the default  lircd.conf found in  /usr/share/lirc/remotes/imon/lircd.conf.imon-antec-veris works out of  the box.
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Antec_Fusion_lirc
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Antec Fusion lirc - MythTV
<James3> hmm cool
<James3> so any issues are work aroundable
<mycoDA> i had the nsk2480 which is the same case without the display and remote, really impressed with it
<mycoDA> i know a lot of other cases use the soundgraph imon remoted, not sure about displays but i know some are vga
<James3> well im gonna go with that case (my supplier also has it in stock)
<James3> now to fill it :P
<James3> this is going to be a secondary backend to go with another myth
<mycoDA> you an aussie by an chance?
<mycoDA> james3
<James3> no uk
<mycoDA> kk
<mycoDA> dont quite get the whole dual backend thing myself
<mycoDA> dont see the point
<James3> well theres a good point for it here :P
<James3> i agree usually its pointless, just build a better backend lol
<mycoDA> but a secondary wont need to handle the database
<James3> here we already have a myth, which also acts as a nas
<mycoDA> i3 maybe, or athlon2 e
<James3> that is built into a cupboard, and inaccessible
<James3> the new one will be going in the front room, play all the content on the backend,
<James3> but also the client has a lot of vhs tapes which he wants digitised,
<mycoDA> ahh
<James3> so the downstairs machine will have 2 vcr's attached
<mycoDA> still - doesnt need to be a backend
<James3> i still have to get my head around getting myth to record off them
<James3> as it has no 'listings' for it
<James3> or in fact a channel numer
<mycoDA> makes more sense to use a plain ol grabber and put em in mythvideo
<James3> last time i played with it, i couldnt get the myth to 'watch the channel' the vcr was hooked up to
<James3> its svideo in on a pvr-500 card
<tgm4883> James3, I have an antec fusion that is pretty nice
<mycoDA> i dont see much reason to use myth for that bit
<tgm4883> I use an MCE remote though
<mycoDA> does it work with the fusion reciever?
<James3> that would be good, i have 2 of those already :P
<rhpot1991> !develop%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about develop%
<rhpot1991> hmmm
<rhpot1991> http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> James3: ^
<James3> nice
<James3> with mythvideo, do i need to map the folders from each frontend seperately
<James3> atm, ny upstairs backend has everything listed, but the frontend just shows recordings, no films/music/etc
<tgm4883> James3, do you have mythvideo install on the frontend?
<James3> maybe not lol
<James3> i did a standard install from a 10.10 disk yesterday
<tgm4883> James3, you should see "Watch Videos" in the frontend if it is installed
<rhpot1991> its not installed by default
<mycoDA> you dont need to map folders if you use storage groups james3
<rhpot1991> and with storage groups it should automagically see them
<mycoDA> if mythvideo is installed
<rhpot1991> unless you aren't using storage groups for some reason
<mycoDA> i'm not - but thats more legacy than anything
<mycoDA> and the fact myth wont handle a lot o subtitles for stuff i have so i need to have mplayer usable
<rhpot1991> I don't for ISOs, thats it
<James3> i dont seem to have any setup options related to plugins
<James3> on the frontend how do i see what is installed/active?
<mycoDA> mythbuntu control center james
<mycoDA> can choose plugins there
<James3> ah k
<mycoDA> any of you guys have any experience with HID remotes?
<mycoDA> I have a couple of these - seem to be quite good http://www.buyincoins.com/details/pc-remote-control-windows-media-center-xp-vista-controller-01-product-77.html
<Zinn> [www.buyincoins.com] PC Remote Control Windows Media Center XP Vista Controller 01 - BuyinCoins.com
<mycoDA> only one way obviously, no blaster
<rhpot1991> James3: are you US?
<mycoDA> UK
<James3> damit
<mycoDA> ?
<James3> make the control centre work with just a keyboard :P
 * James3 goes to find a mouse
<mycoDA> lol
<mycoDA> one o the reasons i love my remote
<James3> cant tab between anything
<James3> anyone know of a 4 port DVB-S2 card
<James3> or any 2 port cards which play nicely with 2 in the system?
<James3> we have a quad lnb, so may as well use it :P
<James3> with this antec fusion remote case, does it take a full size atx mobo and psu?
<rhpot1991> microatx
<rhpot1991> regular sized ps
<James3> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/antec-fusion-remote-max-black-htpc-desktop-4u-atx-case-w-o-psu
<James3> im going for one of those instead
<James3> same idea, but a bigger case
<James3> 2011-04-27 21:57:58.508 AO, ERROR: Error occurred while resampling audio: Input and output data arrays overlap.
<James3> 2011-04-27 21:57:58.897 TV: Attempting to change from WatchingVideo to None
<James3> 2011-04-27 21:57:58.921 TV: Changing from WatchingVideo to None
<James3> mythfrontend.real: audiooutputbase.cpp:127: virtual AudioOutputBase::~AudioOutputBase(): Assertion `memory_corruption_test1 == 0xdeadbeef' failed.
<James3> while trying to stop watching a video mythvideo was playing
<James3> the frontend just crashed completely
<James3> any ideas?
<James3> i was getting that AO error the whole time the video was playing it seems
<James3> happened when i hit the stop button
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-28
<qwebirc67177> Hi I have a problem installing Mythbuntu on a AMD64 bit PC. I just download the latest iso, burned it on CD, booted the PC with it. Then I get soem scrrens with Mythbuntu logo and then it stops with a black screen Busy Box with the error initramfs no live CD
<baggar11> anyone have a link to 11.04 amd64 torrent? mythbuntu site link seems to be dead...
<tgm4883> baggar11, bah, thats my bad. Give me a sec
<gregorcy> Sup yo I noticed that 11.04 was released & under highlights is said Android & iOS devices could be remotes
<gregorcy> I was wondering if there was any docs to show how to set that up?
<baggar11> tgm4883: cool
<tgm4883> baggar11, try now
<jhatch> Greetings, I upgraded to ubuntu 11.4 and noticed that (sadly) mythtv was upgraded from .23 to .24.  does anyone know if a .23 repository exists for ubuntu 11.4?  Or do I restore the backup of 10.10 that I made and just use that?
<tgm4883> jhatch, I know of no .23 repo for 11.04. You could upgrade your other machines to .24?
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 11.04 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question **
<jhatch> I dislike .24, it crashes way too often.  .23 is much more stable.  I will restore back to 10.10.
<baggar11> tgm4883: seems to be working, thanks!
<mrand> Sum total of crashes, I'll bet 0.24 crashes less.  But they are different crashes, and so if your use case triggers it, it'll appear more frequent to you.  Overall 0.24 is much better than 0.23 was.
<ComradeH1z`> Hi all. Is there a way to stop the 'fill' defaulting to full every time I select a new video to watch?
<tgm4883> ComradeH1z`, I would assume there are default settings for that in the frontend
<ComradeH1z`> yeah, me too
<ComradeH1z`> and wtf am I called ComradeH1z` anyway
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<ComradeH1z`> xD
<ComradeH1z`> imagine irssi has had a hissy fit again
<ComradeH1z`> Can someone tell me how I identify if I can't switch to the nicname I want to identify because I am not identified?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-29
<nerdful_things> greetings, I've been changing drives and recordings I put intp my new myth build from the backup drive are not seen in my recordings menu. Recordings being made now are ok. I brought over all files of each title.
<nerdful_things> Do I have to do some database command for the system to see them?
<nerdful_things> OK, I think, I see some info in the forums...
<nerdful_things> Darn, link is empty.
<nerdful_things> OK, I son't really need them in the myth system if  I can watch on VLC. The problem is VLC will open the recording, but does not play, it justs shows the first moment of the video as a still. The play button shows as pause as though it is playing, but the image is frozen to the first frame.
<nerdful_things> I get this in the vlc term window:  libdvbpsi error (PSI decoder): TS discontinuity (received 3, expected 13) for PID 5632.
<tgm4883> nerdful_things, ok, one thing at a time
<tgm4883> you brought recordings from an old drive and copied them onto a drive in your new mythtv system
<nerdful_things> yes
<tgm4883> did you restore the database from your old mythtv install?
<nerdful_things> no, this is a virgin install
<tgm4883> right, but the recordings from your old mythtv system
<tgm4883> the database from that mythtv install, did you back it up?
<nerdful_things> No, I just copied the recording folder over. NM, I don't really need to restore them, as most will be delete3d after I review them.
<tgm4883> what directory did you copy them into?
<nerdful_things> The bottom line is I am juggling stuff to make drive space and free up a spare drive.
<nerdful_things> I copied the .mpg, .idx, and i forget the other from the backup to the var/lib/mythtv/recordings.
<tgm4883> do you still have your old mythtv install?
<nerdful_things> I'd just like to play them on VLC for now, just to review and delete. Usually VLC works well.
<tgm4883> ok, so mythtv isn't going to see those recordings without them being in the database
<tgm4883> VLC should play them, so if it's not this isn't really the place to get VLC support
<nerdful_things> Ok, let's back up.. (And thanks for helping, btw)... I just made a virgin install from the livecd. I put in all my channels, tweaked the desktop, etc. I wanted to backup the partition to a split file using Clonezilla, etc for a custom install on various boxes.
<nerdful_things> I had recordings stored on backup drives, and just wanted to have clean drives to image to.
<nerdful_things> So I now don't really care about playing them in myth now that it is more than a folder or permissions thing...
<nerdful_things> The VLC is puzzling, as it never gives a problem. At the moment, I was looking for Handbrake in the synaptic repo, to shrink any old recordings to archives if any are worth saving.
<nerdful_things> Before clogging up my new myth install (Only 5.6GB) with something like "the wedding" for the wife tomorrow, I wanted to have a custom clone to re-install later on other machines..
<nerdful_things> Pointing me to Handbrake, or even some ffmpg scripts is all I need now...
<nerdful_things> Figured I'd put any important recordings on my rooted Nook android.
<tgm4883> I don't recall if handbrake is in the official repos or not. I run the daily build from a ppa
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] PPA for HandBrake Ubuntu Packagers : “HandBrake Ubuntu Packagers” team
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] HandBrake Snapshots : John Stebbins
<tgm4883> I use the second one
<nerdful_things> I just saw this: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2100... but I will now read your advice, thanks!
<Zinn> [www.jonathanmoeller.com] Install Handbrake On Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat » Help Desk Screeds
<nerdful_things> guess the bot knows about it...
<nerdful_things> I love handbrake on my PCLinuxOS laptop to process stuff for the Nook color.
 * Patrickdk installs an iscsi root frontend
<mycoDA> tgm4883 - not for me but is the an 'official' ppa other than mainline through which one could get an updated kernel for lucid?
<mycoDA> ie get the natty kernel?
<tgm4883> mycoDA, IIRC there is a kernel backport PPA
<nerdful_things> I forgot I had jumped all those hoops to put handbrake on the install I just wrote over...
<mycoDA> somebody on overclockers.com.au wanted to know
<mycoDA> had epic argument with newb over me saying i liked my HID remote kb/mouse emulator yesterday
<mycoDA> turns out he hated HID cos he was trying to run XBMD and mythfrontend at the same time
<mycoDA> XBMC would grab the keypresses
<nerdful_things> why someone argue that you like something of yours?
<nerdful_things> oh
<mycoDA> some other newb asked what remotes people were using and i linked to it
<nerdful_things> hey mycoDA
<mycoDA> saying in the post that it is what _I_ use and most people would recommend mce USB
<mycoDA> yars?
<nerdful_things> wern't you helping me other day.
<mycoDA> rings a bell lol
<nerdful_things> I found sound fix.
<mycoDA> ahhhhhhh
<mycoDA> sorry - giving up smokes - head is a fog
<mycoDA> remember it was alsa issues on an nvidia mobo, forget which specific issues
<nerdful_things> re-install, (which I wanted to do anyway to make a clone copy), and found out some weird hoops to jump to get alsa running on optical.
<nerdful_things> Let me look at my notes, just FYI...
<mycoDA> nforce specific hoops?
<nerdful_things> Ok, install myth 10.10 a64 from live cd, install my HDHomerun etc. etc. Now th sound...
<nerdful_things> audio out device: alsa:default
<nerdful_things> 5.1, best upconv,
<nerdful_things> dig out dev:default, dolby, dfs checked.
<nerdful_things> oops dts.
<nerdful_things> go to desktop launch, to multimedia, mixer
<nerdful_things> select playback controls master, pcm.
<mycoDA> you didnt unmute it did you
<nerdful_things> also iec958 playback ac97-spsa,eec...pb source.
<mycoDA> i told you to unmute it
<nerdful_things> wait, it gets better...
<mycoDA> cept i said use alsamixer
<nerdful_things> playback pots: master, mid, pcm mid, ac97-apsa pot DOWN TO ZERO....options:iec958 pb source pcm.
<nerdful_things> # after sound ok, I removed all but master pots, and sound stayed ok...
<nerdful_things> I found the pot to zero glitch, after much forum reading and hair loss.
<nerdful_things> Now I want to back up my entire virgin partition, which is now at only 3.6GB.
<mycoDA> lulwut????
<nerdful_things> yeah, you have to put the iec pot down to zero, then the receiver bursts into life.
<nerdful_things> I was going to throw handbrake in now, but forgot all about the ppa process I totally have forgotten.
<nerdful_things> Soon my virgin install is going to be polluted with wedding tomorrow...
<nerdful_things> I couldn't find space to clone it...
<mycoDA> time to reboot an add some more ram methinks
<nerdful_things> So, any tips on archiving my mythtv "recordings" with Handbrake? Mine are mostly 1080 from HDHomerun.
<ShallSee> I just installed Mythbuntu 10.06 (or something) updated to 11.*** and now, I run the setup, but it fails where it should be coming into the graphical setup portion... Anyone help me out?????
<ShallSee> and Hi ppl
<ShallSee> Is there maybe a way to force the graphical portion... (It's the part where you specify your card and stuff)
<tmkt> delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mycosys> what video card?
<mycosys> and - i would have stuck with 10.04 - it is a long term support release
<mycosys> shallsee - what video card are you using
<rhpot1991> eh, most of us devs run latest and greatest so lts is over rated
<ShallSee> I'm thinking I have a ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
<ShallSee> with a Hauppage tuner
<ShallSee> Is it actually to do with X???
<ShallSee> like, that seems strange... It's the setup, not running on after it does that database stuff
<ShallSee> it runs mythfilldatabase, then just sits there doing nothing
<mycosys> your video card WILL cause you issues
<mycosys> if you can get it to work at all with myth
<ShallSee> what does it do if it doesn't work???
<mycosys> i dont think the proprietary Driver will work with an antique like that
<mycosys> and even the proprietary driver has issues
<ShallSee> I've had this box running linux mint prior
<mycosys> so?
<ShallSee> tmkt, You reacon that'll do the trick?
<mycosys> what is its cpu?
<mycosys> it wont shellsee
<mycosys> your gpu is not going to play nice with myth - save yourself much pain
<mycosys> what is your cpu?
<mycosys> what is your tuner?
<ShallSee> I got a P4, 3.0, Hauppage tuner, with a ATI Radeon 256 Mb Vid card
<mycosys> what tuner?
<rhpot1991> HD or SD tuner?
<mycosys> the p4 MIGHT be enough
<ShallSee> HD
<rhpot1991> ya thats borderline good enough for HD
<mycosys> should be ok then with digital
<ShallSee> and even, just want the box as a box
<ShallSee> I'm not worried about HD
<mycosys> lulwut????
<mycosys> the hd question is more about analog or digital
<rhpot1991> ShallSee: so you get to the installer and it hangs at the graphics portion?
<ShallSee> I'm just wanting to see it work
<ShallSee> Yea
<ShallSee> it just sits there
<mycosys> if you had a cheap framegrabber analog it would not be a good enough cpu
<mycosys> do you have an onboard intel gpu?
<mycosys> if so, ditch the radeon
<ShallSee> (I can feel the need for me to reinstall the setup again, just to try it again)
<ShallSee> Radeon is fine... It's a Pro...
<mycosys> it should cope with you just pulling the ati, this isnt windows
<mycosys> it sint fine
<mycosys> radeon drivers for linux are junk, and it is nearly a decade old
<ShallSee> Hence why it's pro... Legacy is good shit
<Zinn> ShallSee: Please watch your language.
<ShallSee> Nice bot... :D
<mycosys> huh????
<mycosys> RADEON DRIVERS FOR LINUX ARE JUNK
<mycosys> there aRE NONE BEING WORked on for that antique
<mycosys> IT WONT WORK IN WINDOWS VISTA OR 7 EITHER
<mycosys> WHY WOULD IT WORK IN MYTH???
<ShallSee> I'm not trying to setup for Windows 7????
<mycosys> ffs
<ShallSee> It's a backend...
<mycosys> PULL IT OUT
<mycosys> use nvidia or intel
<mycosys> ati is a showstopper for myth, esp on the open source drivers
<ShallSee> The box is planned as a backend...
<mycosys> so no issue with having intel gfx then
<mycosys> you realise you want decent cpu power on a backend - it doesnt just sit there doing nothing?
<mycosys> the database work, scheduling and commercial flagging are not lightweight
<ShallSee> You realise that I don't want HD, I don't need all the functions that are included... I merely need it set up
<mycosys> you realise that ATI doesnt work
<mycosys> and nothing i talked about had anything to do with HD
<rhpot1991> ShallSee: does the box have onboard video?
<ShallSee> No
<mycosys> the only reason you got asked about HD is your machine is too pathetic to handle most SD analog cards
<mycosys> do you have an old nvidia card hanging around, even a ruddy tnt?
 * ShallSee is aware of the ATI Issues with linux, But I have a card that IS supported...
<mycosys> the only reason it can handle recording digital is it doesnt have to do any encoding
<mycosys> how can you have a card that is supported? it isnt
<ShallSee> I'm only wanting it for the fact that the card, picks up satelite...
<ShallSee> I know how to install the card, I'm not a brand new user
<mycosys> so?
<ShallSee> So???? You been flaming the entire time I'm in here
<mycosys> myth doesnt work with the open source ati drivers
<mycosys> i have not been flaming - you have been condascending toward somebody trying to help you
<ShallSee> I'm sure I seen it asking to install the AMD drivers...
<mycosys> who has been using *nix for 20 years
<mycosys> and who has tried what you are trying
<ShallSee> I'm hesitant to accept your help as the nature of your pursueing of this issue, is confrontational
<mycosys> it didnt start that way
<ShallSee> It's also Biased, as would anyone who knows about Nvida, ati and inux...
<ShallSee> would be,.
<mycosys> tell ya what - PLEASE go knock urself out
<mycosys> have fun
<ShallSee> I will...
<mycosys> get it working - i am sure you are able
<mycosys> you will probably have better luck using x forwarding to run mythtv setup
<mycosys> from a machine with working opengl
<mycosys> mythbackend doesnt need x running at all to run
 * rhpot1991 tells everyone to calm down
<tmkt> ShallSee: I'd say so...can't hurt
<tmkt> mv xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak
<tmkt> and reboot
<superm1> ShallSee, check if you have fglrx installed from the upgrade
<superm1> you shouldn't, but if you do it doesn't work w/ the 9600
<superm1> so removing it should hopefully take care of your problem
<ShallSee> Currently, I'm reinstalling, and keeping to the 10 rather than updating
<mycosys> sorry i got so animated - quitting smoking, and was trying to save you a painful experience that i went through too
<mycosys> have quite a few o those cards, fortunately also have others lol
<mycosys> oddly, the intel 915 outperforms the 9600pro
<mycosys> just PLEASE dont waste too much time on that ruddy card - your time is worth more than that
<jdeslip> Hi all.  I have a question about the Android remote support.  Is there an official MythBuntu app somewhere?
<jdeslip> i.e. what is new about this?  There is has been a mythtv remote app in the android market for years already.
<tgm4883> jdeslip, no, I don't think there is an official mythtv app either
<tgm4883> IIRC, there are qr codes to install it in MCC now
<jdeslip> tgm4883: Is that it? Just qr code that links to the market?
<tgm4883> jdeslip, Perhaps, I didn't code that bit so I'm unsure
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<superm1> yeah that's what it is
<superm1> just raises visibility of what's there
<jdeslip> superm1: Ah ok.  I was hoping it was something more exciting like a new API for remotes in MythTV or something.
<jdeslip> I'm interested in an http based by API that lets you also view things like the video collection/recordings etc...
<tgm4883> jdeslip, doesn't one of the apps already do that?
<tgm4883> mythdroid I think
<zuixro> How stable is the 64 bit build of Mythbuntu? I've been using it since I built my new computer, and I've had nothing but problems. I'm wondering if it's my hardware or just the software.
<tgm4883> zuixro, I've run it without issues for multiple years
<zuixro> tgm4883, I've been running it for about a month, and I've been strugling to get the backend stable. I had it running fine for a bit, but then it just decided to stop working.
<tgm4883> zuixro, logs?
<zuixro> Here's a complete session that ran for a couple of hours: http://pastebin.com/1htvWTRM
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] 2011-04-29 08:52:44.228 mythbackend version: fixes/0.24 [v0.24-250-g56c54fa] www - Pastebin.com
<zuixro> I also have a "verbose all" log from a session that lasted a couple of minutes. I'll post it in a minute
<zuixro> Erm... Turns out it's 23MB, which I think is too big for pastebin
<zuixro> Ok, it broke pastebin, but here's a link to it: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/409453/mythbackend.log
<jdeslip> tgm4883: I didn't even know mythdroid existed since it is not on the market yet.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-30
<qwebirc93898> hi guys
<Xihuitl> I have mythbuntu 10.10 installed, and followed the directions for the ATI Remote Wonder (build modified evdev driver)
<Xihuitl> everything working fine, but suddenly, every so often (randomly seeming) i am logged out and see the login window
<Xihuitl> Turns out I can't even upgrade to 11.04 because it logs me out during upgrade
<Xihuitl> Thanks. Turns out the ssh tunnel isn't closing. Update is now running in ssh. I'll see how it does after.
<qwebirc66971> hi
<Tario> is there any known issue with analog tv and mythbuntu 11.04?
<tgm4883> Tario, maybe
<tgm4883> what tuner
<Tario> after upgrading from 10.10 no recording works anymore
<Tario> I've got a sundtek
<Tario> and also an hauppauge hvr-4000 neither seems to work
<Tario> but they work very well outside of mythtv
<tgm4883> hmm, they work outside?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> are those ivtv?
<tgm4883> Tario, nope, those should work fine
<tgm4883> !logs | Tario
<Zinn> Tario: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Tario> http://pastebin.com/hYjRJ4xs that's the output in mythtvbackend from when starting live tv
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] 2011-04-30 18:52:31.780 MainServer::ANN Playback 2011-04-30 18:52:31.781 adding - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> Tario, hmm, thats an odd one that I haven't seen before
<tgm4883> I suggest try deleting and readding your cards in mythtv setup, if that doesn't help maybe as in #mythtv-users
<Tario> I already tried that without any success
<Tario> ok, I'll look there for help, thanks anyway
<tgm4883> which part?
<Tario> readding the cards
<tgm4883> yea ask in #mythtv-users, they have more users and may have seen it on different platforms
<dmz> howdy y'all, i just installed mythbuntu as a frontend, got it talking w/my existing system however i can not get the theme to change; every time i change it it goes back to terra; any thoughts?
<dmz> wierd rebooted & it started working
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-01
<mofu> Anyone else having issues with the screensaver locking up since they upgraded to 11.04?
<quentusrex_> Anyone know how to fix the issue that when you play a dvd the left and right sides are missing?
<mycosys> hit w
<quentusrex_> The DVD should be scaled so that the width is the same as the screen, instead it scales to the height.
<quentusrex_> is that setting permanent?
<mrand> quentusrex_: if you scale for width, you would miss a lot of the picture along the top and/or bottom.  by doing height, you get the whole picture.
<mrand> And if it was shot in 4:3, then you'll have bars on each side.
 * mycosys is guessing quentusrex_ has a 4:3 screen
<mrand> ah, yes.... I was reversing what was being said.  I was thinking left and right had black bars for some reason.
<mycosys> !repo
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<Kr0nZ> hi, does anyone have xbmc working as a frontend for myth 0.24?
<Kr0nZ> im having problems of not all my recordings showing up and the commercial skip takes awhile to skip, also seeking is very slow, ive tries the xbmc forums and irc but no response
<tgm4883> !micro%
<Zinn> Follow us on identi.ca at http://identi.ca/mythbuntu or on twitter at http://twitter.com/mythbuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-23
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: what version?
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, 2.2.20
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, oops, thats the version of apache
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: try adding "+FollowSymLinks" to your first Options line in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythexport
<rhpot1991> so it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/941883/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, I found a few posts suggesting the same, I added that and now I don't get the perms error, but I don't get anything at all? if I use the direct URL to the file, it just blanks the url out of the browser and nothing happens. iTunes doesn't see any files in the podcast either
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: did you restart apache after changing it?
<rhpot1991> sudo service apache2 restart
<SpaceBass> my apache2 conf looks exactly like that?. yes, restarted apache
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: hmmm any hints in /var/log/apache/errors.log?
<rhpot1991> its possible your permissions are bad for the directory you are using, they should be 755 I think
<SpaceBass> have them as 777 for testing
<rhpot1991> has to be apache based then
<rhpot1991> confirm the symlink is correct?
<SpaceBass> thought so as well? #apache wasn't much help. Ill post in some forums and see what I can find
<SpaceBass> thanks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991>  /var/www/mythexport/video
<SpaceBass> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2012-04-22 19:19 /var/www/mythexport/video -> /local/media/LiveTV/mythexport/
<rhpot1991> is that the correct location?
<SpaceBass> and /local/media/LiveTV/mythexport/ is correct
<rhpot1991> do your files exist there?
<SpaceBass> if I do an ls on /var/www/mythexport/video I see the converted files
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: check the apache error log
<SpaceBass> nothing abnormal http://pastebin.com/iWDzsi0r
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] ndawson@bigsky:~/powerbrake$ sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log [Sun Apr 2 - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> I'd hit it again
<rhpot1991> then check the end of it
<SpaceBass> just hit it 5 times. no new entries
<rhpot1991> hmmm
<SpaceBass> I do get entries in access.log. nothing in error
<rhpot1991> so your apache config matches with what I pasted then?
<rhpot1991> I wonder if you have another config causing issues then
<SpaceBass> just replaced mine with yours to make sure, restarted apache, no change
<SpaceBass> only other site on this box is mythweb
<rhpot1991> that shouldn't bother it
<SpaceBass> and I have default-mythbuntu (although this isn't a muthbuntu install, its straight ubuntu server) http://pastebin.com/ijKATbLM
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] ndawson@bigsky:~/powerbrake$ sudo cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default-mythbun - Pastebin.com
<SpaceBass> after a year of ffmpeg errors and myth export .pm errors, I'm sooo close :) but just can't get the podcast rss working :/
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: you know there are updated configs here right: http://www.baablogic.net/mythexport/
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] MythExport
<rhpot1991> that default matches with mine so it should be good
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, didn't realize those configs had fixed the ffmpeg issues. nice
 * Batshua waves
<Batshua> Anyone awake?
<dekarl> Batshua: depends on what you call awake ;)
<Batshua> I'm switching from firewire cable box to OTA
<Batshua> and so I need new settings, and I'd like a little handholding, if you're able
<yunosh> hi, is there anything wrong with the .25 builds at the moment?
<tgm4883> yunosh, no why?
<yunosh> the latest build i get from the repo is several days old
<tgm4883> you are on 10.04?
<yunosh> LTS, yes
<tgm4883> yunosh, yea that should be resolved with tonights build
<yunosh> cool, thanks
<tgm4883> yunosh, I'll kick off a build shortly to verify, you should see an update in a few hours
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, update on last night's troubleshooting. appears my download issues are a chrome problem, works fine in safari, and with your apache2 config, in iTunes now. Thanks!
 * Batshua waves
<Batshua> I'm switching from FW cable box to OTA and I need help setting up my HVR-1250 properly.
<Patrickdk> remove cable box, plug in antenna
<Patrickdk> change the freq selection chart
<rhpot1991> I'd remove all channels and then scan for new ones
<rhpot1991> and you need to change your schedules direct if you are still using it
<Batshua> I'm doing a fresh install.
<Batshua> It's more … what settings do I put for capture card and whatnot?
<Batshua> It doesn't seem to see my card at all.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-24
<amejia> superm1: hi
<amejia> superm1: http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xbmc/news/20120423T211357Z.html
<Zinn> [packages.qa.debian.org] Accepted xbmc 2:11.0~git20120423.cd20772-1 (source all amd64)
<amejia> superm1: that's the upload with the arm fixes, messed up the prior version
<superm1> amejia: mmm might have to SRU at this point, today is unseeded final freeze /me thinks
<superm1> i'll double check
<KaZeR> hi there
<KaZeR> i'm having issues trying to set up a secondary backend : MythSocket(7f3ec000ea90:59): readStringList: Error, timed out after 30000 ms.
<KaZeR> any thoughts?
<KaZeR> thanks in advance :)
<rhpot1991> KaZeR: did you make sure your backend is listening on a viewable IP (not 127.0.0.1 or localhost)?
<KaZeR> rhpot1991, yes :  http://pastebin.com/ng0zYzFC
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Master: 2012-04-24 15:47:58.701297 C mythbackend version: fixes/0.25 [v0.25-54 - Pastebin.com
<KaZeR> btw, i've checked using nc, both my nodes are accessible from my whole network on ports 6543 et 6544
<superm1> amejia: ok it's synced.  ppc did fail like in debian https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/xbmc/2:11.0~git20120423.cd20772-1
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] “xbmc” source package : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<superm1> arm are still chugging atm
<superm1> amejia: worth mentiong ppc did pass before on ubuntu, so it's a regression between the 4/7 and 4/23 eden branch
<x2aws> hello all.. using .25 right now and have read a little about HLS...  any way for me to test this on a windows laptop, or will I need a apple device to test?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-25
<amejia> superm1: hi, actually it never built on debian ppc
<amejia> superm1: which is strange since the same packaging builds fine on ubuntu ppc
<amejia> superm1: if you want to sync the package from experimental to precise, it's fine
<amejia> superm1: nothing else has changed that would lead me to believe the ppc build will fail for precise
<red_one> anybody know if the mythbuntu 12.04 daily images are close enough to "release" to be used reliably?
<superm1> amejia: maybe i mentioned that wrong.  the 4/7 build built on ubuntu PPC.  the 4/23 failed on ubuntu PPC
<superm1> maybe it's a GCC change between then and now though
<superm1> that seems more likely
<superm1> red_one: yes, it's about to release in 2 days
<superm1> if you find any issues, please raise them immediately
<superm1> so they can be fixed before then
<qwebirc80591> Hi all, just trying an install of mythbuntu 64 bit on intel platform. Install seemed OK but the update manager seems to be freezing. I am very new to linux so am struggling on where to look. Have checked term.log. last line in that log is "Setting up Samba (2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2) ...
<qwebirc80591> Have also checked history.log in /var/log/apt and it seems to have a lot of text with amd64 in it? could this be related?
<superm1> qwebirc80591: is this a fresh 12.04 install?
<superm1> or is this an older version?
<qwebirc80591> This is a 11.10 install from the mythbuntu iso
<qwebirc80591> version is at http://pastebin.com/Tp3zyh8a
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Spam Detection For Paste ID: Tp3zyh8a
<qwebirc80591> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc80591> Am going to retry install again. Will be back if it fails a second time.
<mycosys1> !release
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about release
<mycosys1> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. This issue is fixed for unencrytped ISOs in 0.24. the following workaround will help in all other cases: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<superm1> !daily
<mycosys1> ok - so my question is actually when 12.04LTS ISOs are likely to turn up lol
<Zinn> zsync http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-i386.iso.zsync  <+|+>   zsync http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<superm1> i think that's what you are looking for
<superm1> oh those are old links
<superm1> man we gotta update the bot
<superm1> mycosys1: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<Zinn> [cdimages.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<superm1> mycosys: they're about to be turned into 12.04 ISOs, just doing final testing.  if you are going to test, please add your test results at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds
<Zinn> [iso.qa.ubuntu.com] Precise Pre-release | Ubuntu QA
<mycosys> superm1: as always - i mean years of always - u rock superm1
<superm1> thanks :)
<mycosys> will feed that info to my FIL
<mycosys> i am likely to do a full rebuild in June when semester breaks
<mycosys> he sounded like he wanted to go on it sooner
<mycosys> and the thanks should be going to u :P
<red_one> hi
<red_one> i'm using the latest build of precise
<red_one> in capture card setup
<red_one> it's not picking up any video devices
<red_one> lspci says multimedia controller: Phillips semiconductor SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<red_one> 05:0a.0
 * sabhain wonders if anyone here runs dual monitors w/ separate x-sessions using Gnome3.
<Batshua> So, I have a problem. My HDMI output is acting weird. (It's off-center, but only after Xfce starts.) I'm running Natty. I was told to upgrade my kernel to at least 3.0 to fix it. However, when I was running Oneiric, my wireless card didn't work. Any ideas on what to do? (Including the proper channels for complaining about a wireless card that works under Natty but not Oneiric…)
<Batshua> I'm off to do grocery shopping, but I welcome ideas in privmsg.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-26
<mdurkq> would this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terratec_Cinergy_2400i_DT work in mythbuntu 10.04 ive been trying for the last 3 days to get it going in 11.10 with zero luck!
<mdurkq> i have 4 of these cards from an old setup running 9.04, it was hard enough to get them running back then but the drive failed so im stuck and had to reinstall
 * Batshua is back.
<mdurkq> help me XD
<Batshua> mdurkq: Sorry, dude, I'm looking for help myself.
<Batshua> I have xserver problems and adding a card problems, and I'm … not an experty type person. :/
<mdurkq> ahh okies
<Batshua> Oh, by the by… on Natty, my computer is inexplicably opening and closing the DVD drive tray.
<Batshua> Like, of its own accort.
<Batshua> What gives?!
<Batshua> Anyone alive?
<u-haul> I hope most of us are.
<Batshua> Quick question, what's the terminal name of the ubuntu software center?
<Batshua> I want to use it under x-forwarding
<Batshua> Kinds confused by Pangolin's perms.
<superm1> Batshua: software-center
<superm1> it might not work x-forwarding though
<Batshua> superm1: thanks
<Batshua> I'll try it out.
<superm1> i think it uses some dbus session stuff for installation actually
<BigUrsis> anyone here have a hd-pvr?
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 12.04 Released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org/12.04/release for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question
<Dorward> Are there any Mythbuntu specific upgrade instructions? Or should I just follow the regular "upgrading ubuntu" path?
<tgm4883> Dorward, you can't upgrade directly from Mythbuntu 7.10
<Dorward> I'm on 11.4 now
<tgm4883> Did you take a look at the known issues?
<Dorward> Yes
<tgm4883> so  unless you are upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04, there aren't any known issues
<tgm4883> also, you can't upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 directly
<Dorward> That's an Ubuntu upgrade path rule, isn't it?
<tgm4883> yep
<Dorward> Great. Thanks.
<tgm4883> yw
<FabriceMG> mythbuntu 12.04 is alway based on xbuntu, yes, no?
<tgm4883> FabriceMG, not exactly
<tgm4883> we use XFCE, but I wouldn't say we are based on xubuntu
<tgm4883> it's not like we pull in all the xubuntu dependencies then add mythtv on top of it
<FabriceMG> ok, thx
<superm1> FabriceMG: we have our own set of seeds, don't use the xubuntu seeds.  only common thing is XFCE
<FabriceMG> good job boys, many thanks for your job
<yunosh> hi, re the known issues on http://mythbuntu.org/12.04/release: is the grub thing some intermediate issue? is there being worked on or is there some workaround?
<tgm4883> yunosh, bug 978464
<Zinn> Bug 978464 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 Beta 2 failed, grub issue" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/978464
<yunosh> thanks. that should be linked from the /release page
<tgm4883> yunosh, it is, you should see it arrive in the next 15 minutes
<yunosh> ah :) too quick again...
<yunosh> uhm "confirmed" and "critical" but "unassigned"? that doesn't sound good. milestone missed too.
<superm1> yunosh: for a workaround, i bet you can probably grub-install after the upgrade but before the reboot
<yunosh> yes, that's how in understand it from the report too
<yunosh> i
<superm1> yunosh: also worth noting, i didn't hit this on my upgrade or fresh install tests
<superm1> *upgrade real hw or upgrade VM tests
<superm1> but jya and mrand both hit it
<altj> anyone else seeing problems with the torrent for mythbuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<altj> Failure reason "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<tgm4883> superm1, are you able to test that?
<tgm4883> ^^
<superm1> no i'm not able to
<tgm4883> I just pulled it today from our release page, so it should work
<tgm4883> altj, if you redownload the .torrent file does it work?
<tgm4883> or does the i386 file work?
<altj> the i386 file works fine.  I downloaded both torrent files at the same time
<tgm4883> weird the amd64 one doesn't work
<tgm4883> can you try downloading it again, maybe it got corrupted during download
<tgm4883> I'll try and find someone else to test that
<altj> redownloaded, same error
<altj> I've tested it from multiple systems and multiple locations
<altj> fyi - tracker in the torrent is http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce (91.189.90.143)
<MTughan> Just noticed a small "known bug" on the 12.04 download page that upgrading from 10.04 doesn't upgrade GRUB properly. Is there a workaround or fix to this issue? I notice someone just deleted their grub.cfg and rebuilt it to fix in the bug.
<MTughan> Also, what would choosing the 64-bit image give me over 32-bit?
<tgm4883> MTughan, 64-bit binaries
<MTughan> Any runtime advantages, at least in typical use as an HTPC box?
<tgm4883> transcoding is faster
<tgm4883> IDK if commflagging is faster or not
<MTughan> Makes sense for the transcoding, although I use my desktop for that purpose.
<MTughan> So, just a fix for the GRUB issue then. Any ideas?
<tgm4883> if you run into the issue, you'll need to install grub via a live disk
<tgm4883> you might try the workarounds in that bug
<MTughan> I'll give it a try anyways. Thanks for the help.
<emboss> Hey, I'm trying to install 12.04 along side win7, I chose to install the bootloader on the same partition as myth but I don't get a grub menu. just boots straight into windows.
<MTughan> A couple seconds before the Windows loading screen starts, what happens if you hold down the Shift key? It's possible that there's a 0 timeout on GRUB, so you're just not seeing it.
<emboss> I'll try that, I  thought grub would have made myth default.
<tgm4883> emboss, do you have multiple hard drives?
<tgm4883> MTughan, grub shows the menu if it detects another OS is installed
<emboss> tgm4883: There's a single sata disk, and a USB storage device attached
<MTughan> tgm4883: That's assuming the installer sets the timeout right. GRUB just takes whatever timeout is given from the configuration file.
<tgm4883> MTughan, on a single OS setup, it skips it completely
<tgm4883> on a multi OS setup, it shows the menu for 10 seconds
<tgm4883> emboss, so you have multiple partitions and installed grub to the myth partition
<MTughan> No, it doesn't skip the menu on a single OS installation. I can attest to that from installing Ubuntu 11.10 in a couple VMs.
<tgm4883> sounds like boot isn't even looking at it
<tgm4883> MTughan, yes it does, unless you hold down the shift key
<emboss> tgm4883: Yep
<emboss> myth is install on sda5 and bootlader here also
<tgm4883> emboss, IIRC, you need to either A) install grub to /dev/sda or B) setup windows to know about the other OS install
<emboss> tgm4883: Windows bootloader can boot myth?
<tgm4883> emboss, windows bootloader can point to another partition, which would then load grub, which boots linux
<emboss> tgm4883: got you
<MTughan> Just a quick note about the website. All the links to ISOs have been updated to 12.04, but the MD5SUMS still points to 11.10.
<MTughan> The 12.04 MD5SUMS file is up, just the link isn't pointing to it.
<rhpot1991> MTughan: thanks, I'll fix it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-27
<qwebirc95320> Hello. I installed mythbuntu 12.04 today and I can't get .iso dvd backups to play
<patdk-lap> qwebirc95320,  support for that has never been in ubuntu
<qwebirc95320> I get an error saying encrypted dvd support unavailable and can't seek to block 256
<patdk-lap> consult the medibuntu people about that
<qwebirc95320> I have installed libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2 along with the restriced extras packages
<qwebirc95320> from medibuntu
<qwebirc91026> Hi, I was just wondering what the 'best' way of installing Mythbuntu on top of an Ubuntu Server was. via mythbuntu-desktop or mythbuntu-common package... Thanks
<larsbrandi> Hi, Im stuck with an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. I am using IPTV. Im on 0.26 since I read 0.25 lacked a functional IPTV. I can show one channel, but can't change channel. The front end restarts, and pick up the next recorder. Its the same behavior as 0.25 as I record it. Any suggestions. Maybe a ppa to 0.24 ?
<qwebirc91026> Hi, I was just wondering what the 'best' way of installing Mythbuntu on top of an Ubuntu Server was. via mythbuntu-desktop or mythbuntu-common package... Thanks
<RyanC> qwebirc91026: I've been reading this which seems OK. http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software/Install-MythTV.html
<Zinn> [www.havetheknowhow.com] Install MythTV on Ubuntu Server - Lucid, Karmic, Jaunty and Intrepid
<MTughan> So I was going to ask why my system is hanging at the end of the install with "restoring previously installed packages," except it seems to be downloading something.
<MTughan> From zaurac.canonical.com, if that means anything.
<MTughan> And..... It's not downloading anymore, and still sitting there. Stupid thing. Of course, it's been a known UI bug since Natty.
<MTughan> Sorry, I know there's nothing anyone can do at this point, just annoying.
<superm1> MTughan: so what it's doing i believe is downloading packages that aren't on the CD but need to be reinstalled based on the partitioning options you picked
<superm1> mirrors obviously hammered yesterday and probably today still
<MTughan> superm1: That's what the Launchpad bug indicated. Just unfortunate that it does so without any UI updates, so it looks like it's locked up.
<superm1> MTughan: ah i see.  \
<MTughan> There we go; it just finished.
<MTughan> And it looks like I was not bitten by the 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade GRUB bug.
<superm1> ah the 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade GRUB bug is only for update-manager upgrades
<MTughan> (sorry, Firefox is being a PITA right now) So it doesn't affect LiveCD upgrades then? I just usually go that route out of habit.
<tgm4883> There is a livecd upgrade?
<MTughan> Just unfortunate as well that capture cards aren't migrated in the upgrade.
<MTughan> tgm4883: I downloaded the LiveCD, booted the machine off of it, and selected upgrade from the installation options.
<tgm4883> cool
<tgm4883> I hadn't tested that
<tgm4883> wait, the capture cards aren't migrated? what do you mean?
<MTughan> I haven't checked my database to see if recordings are saved over, but the capture cards are all gone.
<tgm4883> that doesn't sound good
<tgm4883> check if your recordings are in the db
<tgm4883> superm1, if ^ is true, that is bad
<MTughan> Firefox was pissing me off too much, so Safari's in for now.
<MTughan> tgm4883: No, they're all gone. F***ing POS...
<tgm4883> MTughan, are they still in the recording directory?
<MTughan> No, of course they're not... Remind me never to do an in-place upgrade again.
<tgm4883> where was your storage directory located?
<MTughan> Our second drive still has all its recordings, but the primary /var/lib/mythtv/recordings is empty.
<MTughan> Apparently, an upgrade is a friggin' clean install.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> MTughan, and you came from 10.04
<tgm4883> correct?
<MTughan> Yes.
<MTughan> MythTV 0.24.
<tgm4883> ok
<MTughan> I'm going to shut down and try running a recovery program on the disk.
<tgm4883> ok
<MTughan> Well, 6 hours to do a full disk scan. Would've been easier if it didn't wipe my disk...
<MTughan> Of course, I didn't even think to do a DB backup before the upgrade, stupid me.
<MTughan> I can't check it right now, but what I think might have happened is the upgrade kept everything in /home, but removed everything else assuming they were system files. Which would be a failing of default recordings directory choice in that case.
<tgm4883> MTughan, that is what it sounds like to me
<tgm4883> I'm going to test that and if it is the case see what we can do about that
<tgm4883> /var/lib/mythtv shouldn't be wiped, and I believe we can set a flag for that.
<MTughan> Maybe it was missed for 12.04? Given it's been in /var/lib/mythtv for quite a while now.
<tgm4883> MTughan, possibly, but I don't recall when the upgrade option from the live CD was added
<MTughan> Right.
<tgm4883> honestly I didn't even know it existed until today
<MTughan> I believe Ubuntu's offered it for a while now.
<tgm4883> a quick search says since 11.04
<MTughan> What about the DB?
<tgm4883> MTughan, the DB is in /var/lib as well, it likely wiped /var
<MTughan> Nuts.
<MTughan> Hopefully it wasn't overwritten.
<tgm4883> MTughan, can I get you to file a bug against Mythbuntu for that issue?
<MTughan> Decided to switch to a proper client… Webchat worked, but was giving me trouble.
<MTughan_> I should stop playing with network interfaces now...
<MTughan> So what is the recommended upgrade procedure? Through Update Manager?
<MTughan> Also, I've confirmed it now: /home lived through the upgrade.
<MTughan> I think this whole recovery operation is going to be a bust… I've got bits and pieces of video, including what look to be some valid and complete movies, but most of it is just bits and pieces because they were scattered all over the hard drive.
<superm1> sorry to hear you hit these problems with that in place "upgrade"
<superm1> it's definitely not something we've tested since ubuntu added it to the installer
<superm1> we'll need to find a way to have it not wipe /var/lib/mysql and /var/lib/mythtv in a future point release
<superm1> tgm4883 is going to release note it
<tgm4883> superm1, I already did
<MTughan> Thanks.
<MTughan> I think I've found a DB backup on the old disk, so I'm trying to restore that. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to contain capture card or video source information, so I'll have to recreate those myself.
<MTughan> At least the remote works flawlessly.
<len_> Well, it happened again.  I hate upgrading Mythbuntu, because I'm always afraid I'm going to lose my audio after the upgrade, and sure enough, I just lost my audio.  I'm getting really sick of trying to get pulse audio to work over hdmi--it just never seem to want to work.  Wonder what it is this time.
<tgm4883> len_, why did you upgrade the distro then?
<len_> because it is an LTS, and figured I wouldn't have to deal with it for another two years if I got it working.  I don't know why it has to be such a struggle ever single time.  hdmi has been out for a long time now.
<len_> I also have a strange new video problem where the color is off, and peoples faces are all blue.  I'll deal with that later though.
<tgm4883> len_, IDK, I've got HDMI and it works just fine
<tgm4883> I don't recall having to fiddle with it at all
<len_> Well, have some problem or another with it almost every single time.  What video driver are you using?
<len_> This machine is ati, and I have to use fgrlx.
<len_> You're probably using Nvidia
<tgm4883> yea I am
<len_> I don't have problems getting video over hdmi, btw--the problem is always getting audio to use the hdmi channel.
<len_> Wow, hdmi A/V output over fglrx is just FUBAR all around:  No audio, blue faces, and plays video like it's on fast forward.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-28
<Seeker`> blue faces will just be the Hue setting I think
<Seeker`> it'll be 180 degrees off
<len_> Hmm.  I think it might be even worse than expected.  fglrx isn't running, and it is saying I have an unsupported chipset.  Did fglrx just drop support for some more chipsets between when oneric came out and now?  If so, this really sucks.  The board isn't even that old, and I don't think the open source drivers work very well with hdmi unless drastic improvements have been made recently.
<len_> What is the best Nvidia card for mythbuntu these days?  Something that uses as few watts as possible, but still support good acceleration for video, even if 3d game support is not very good--I don't care about that.  Prefer fanless, because current system is in bedroom and runs almost silent.
<len_> low profile would be good too since I have another unit that is slimline.
<len_> Actually, it seems to be running the open source driver, and that's were all the problems are coming from, so I'm not too hopeful on that front.
<MTughan> So… When does a database restore not restore a database?
<MTughan> I've got none of my previous movies in MythTV.
<len_> Is there a reason I can no longer Ctrl+Alt+F<#> to a text session in 12.04 anymore?
<tgm4883> len_, IDK, I can on my box here
<len_> Looks like this is going to be one of those nightmare upgrades.
<len_> I did two Kubuntu upgrades without any significant issues.
<len_> Oh, and a lubuntu one with no problems either.
<dthacker-lab> new ubuntu 11.10 installation.   Capture is Hauppage PVR350 analog hooked to cable tv.   I'm not getting any signal.   Card Type is set to IVTV MPEG-2 decoder card.   Troubleshooting steps?
<dthacker-lab> I've ruled out the cable, as I can connect it to my old myth box and it works fine.
<dthacker-lab> I have them set up side by side on bench
<Batshua> Can anyone help me set up an HVR-1250 for OTA?
<dthacker-lab> I have CATV connected to the coax connector mared "TV"   I chose Tuner 1 for default input.
<len_> Wow, that was strange.  After the upgrade to 12.04 the xorg log showed that the system started to try to load nvidia drivers (I don't even have an nvidia card), failed, of course, then tried loading the fglrx drivers and failed,  then tried the radeon drivers and they loaded but didn't work with hdmi.  After I purged the nvidia drivers from the system, it fglrx started working again.  Not only do I not have an nvidia card in the system,
<len_> but xorg was never, at any point set to "nvidia."  That was one wacky upgrade.
<len_> Now I just need to figure out why I still can't cntrl+alt+Fx to a text session.  Wonder if it is a lightdm issue.
<len_> dthacker-lab,  I'm surprised your cable co still sends analog signals.  I thought they all ditched analog a long time ago so they could force you to rent one expensive box per TV to decode, and pretend that had to do that because of the conversion to digital.
<MTughan> len_: Rogers is just phasing out some channels on analog now. We got the notice last week.
<MTughan> They want everyone to get a conversion box from them (which is apparently free), but they're trying to push us to digital.
<MTughan> Us, we'll stick with analog + OTA for now.
<len_> I dumped cable altogether and just went to OTA + streaming video
<MTughan> Not so much streaming video available in Canada yet.
<MTughan> Nothing like Hulu, and I've heard Netflix selection isn't great. I don't have Netflix, so I can't tell myself.
<dthacker-lab> good morning (us time)
<dthacker-lab> I have a new mythbuntu setup (11.10) Hauppage PVR 350 connect to CATV (analog)  Card type is set to IVTV MPEG-2 .   When I try to watch TV, I get no signal, but the card seems to detect channels when whey are scanned for.  I have verified that I am getting signal from CATV with another myth box.   What should I do to troubleshoot?
<mezza> I'm just about to perform and upgrade from 11.10 or mythbuntu, anything I should be aware of ?
<thameslink> Im looking at installing 12.04 but the CD just boots to a blank screen, first it shows the accessabilty option then nothing at all
<dekarl> dthacker-lab: that sounds like a generic mythtv issue, maybe someone over in #mythtv-users knows something useful.
<superm1> thayward: press a key at the accessibility screen
<superm1> and you can try safe graphics mode
<superm1> it's in one of the menus
<MGM> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and was looking for some help with regards to installing MythTV
<MGM> I've downloaded the .iso already.
<thameslink> i can TRY to help... what do you want to know?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-29
<mapota> Hi All, I have mythTV running and am getting some scheduling conflicts. I have three playtv units (with each allowing 4 multirec recordings) so 6 tuners total with 24 if you count the virtuals. I am still getting some conflicts though. I would like to try and determine why. Is there information on what the codes means when using "mythbackend -v schedule"?
<mapota> i.e. there is a line in the log "Title - Subtitle       CH Station   Day  Start End    S C I   T N Pri". Some of them are obvious but, I am unsure of S C I T and N!!
<Bhaal> Anyone had problems with lirc not responding after a resume?  If I restart lirc then all is good for a little while, but its as if it keeps falling asleep or something...
<Bhaal> Uh, I am running mythbuntu 12.04
<amejia_> anyone mind telling me where the packaging of mythtv for ubuntu is?
<mapota> www.mythbuntu.org has some isos, ubuntu based with mythtv packaged on top
<amejia_> i meant where the actual development of the packaging occurs
<amejia_> i'm guessing this is it 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master'
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master : changes
<tgm4883> amejia, that's correct
<tgm4883> amejia, what are you trying to do?
<tgm4883> amejia_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build might be beneficial for you too
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] mythbuntu-weekly-build : Code : Mythbuntu
<amejia_> tgm4883: well, i would like my name updated in the Uploaders field
<amejia_> should now be 'Andres Mejia <amejia@debian.org>'
<amejia_> superm1: ^^^
<amejia_> i don't have permissions to push anyway
<Bhaal> Hmmmm, ok, so I have narrowed lirc crashing down to: irsend timing out sending something
<Bhaal> by something I mean one the ir signals
<amejia_> tgm4883: i think you had that blueprint open to have xbmc in official ubuntu repos
<amejia_> tgm4883: xbmc is already available in the repos
<tgm4883> yea I closed that blueprint when I saw you guys get it added
<amejia_> ok :)
<tgm4883> amejia_, should be fixed in revision 546
<amejia_> tgm4883: ok great
<amejia_> superm1: tgm4883: ok well i'm getting ready for an upload of mythtv to experimental
<amejia_> even though mythtv still uses internal ffmpeg, i think an upload to experimental is fine
<amejia_> oh, and i mean Debian experimental
<Bhaal> Hmmm, ok problem solved...  Seems irsend didn't like sending the 'power' command with a count of 3...
<tgm4883> amejia, make that 547 :)
<amejia_> ah i see ok
<amejia_> yeah, i think an upload to experimental maybe ok, and you can still sync from there for ubuntu
<amejia_> experimental can be used to continue working on mythtv up until mythtv is at least release ready for Debian
<amejia_> i.e. it uses system libav instead
<amejia_> anyway, i'm not exactly familiar with bzr
<amejia_> can you make bzr branches similar to git branches?
<tgm4883> amejia_, what do you mean?
<tgm4883> i'm not too familiar with git ;)
<amejia_> oh man :/
<tgm4883> and really, I'm not super familiar with bzr either, I know enough to make my own branches, pull and push changes, etc
<amejia_> ok you said your own branches
<amejia_> how do you do that?
<amejia_> bzr checkout <name of new branch>?
<tgm4883> bzr branch <name of branch>
<tgm4883> that will make a local copy of the branch
<tgm4883> well, make a copy
<tgm4883> I haven't tested it, but I don't see why it couldn't be local
<tgm4883> yea local works as well
<amejia_> anyway to push remotely so that others can see?
<tgm4883> bzr push <location to push it>
<tgm4883> so if I wanted to push it to my stuff on launchpad, I could do
<tgm4883> bzr push lp:~tgm4883/mythbuntu/mythtv-fixes
<tgm4883> so tgm4883 would own the branch, it would show up under the mythbuntu project with the name mythtv-fixes
<amejia_> how will it be viewable through the web interface?
<tgm4883> amejia_, you can view all of my branches here https://code.launchpad.net/~tgm4883 (so anything owned by the user tgm4883)
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] Code : Thomas Mashos
<tgm4883> so see anything owned by the mythbuntu project, it would be
<tgm4883> https://code.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] Code : Mythbuntu
<amejia_> let's see then
<amejia_> excellent
<amejia_> and so i (or someone) can pull my changes and merge to the main master branch correct?
<tgm4883> yes
<amejia_> great
<tgm4883> via the web interface, you can request a merge to another branch
<tgm4883> I'm unsure if you can do that via the cmd line
<amejia_> ok on to something else
<amejia_> superm1: tgm4883: this whole thing of wanting to upload at least to experimental came from this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=570611#109
<Zinn> [bugs.debian.org] #570611 - ITP: mythtv -- A personal video recorder application - Debian Bug report logs
<amejia_> i think this would be ok, since it wouldn't be in a security-supported release
<amejia_> i would have done this for xbmc but i never thought of it before actually
<amejia_> there's another message from Christian Marillat http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=570611#104
<Zinn> [bugs.debian.org] #570611 - ITP: mythtv -- A personal video recorder application - Debian Bug report logs
<amejia_> i saw that the ubuntu packaging of mythtv is also from Matt Zimmerman
<amejia_> do you guys derive anything from the mythtv packages in debian-multimedia.org?
<Zinn> [debian-multimedia.org] Debian Multimedia Packages::Home
<tgm4883> amejia, IDK, superm1 was packaging mythtv for Ubuntu long before Mythbuntu was created
<amejia_> ok
<amejia_> well i for one don't want to use dmo's mythtv packaging, especially if it's not what's used in ubuntu
<amejia_> dmo maintainer, Christian, is quite a character i'm afraid
<superm1> amejia: ah interesting
<superm1> so our packaging was in line with d-mo for a bit, but there are some patches /changes that christian didn't take so we started to go our separate ways with the packaging
<superm1> upstream is in full support of the packaging as it stands for ubuntu right now
<superm1> which i don't know can be said the same for d-mo.org's packaging (there was some special patching at one point that caused a world of trouble)
<Zinn> [d-mo.org] D-mo
<superm1> i'll add you to the uploaders field on both fixes and master
<superm1> what you want to upload to experimental is -fixes
<superm1> eg http://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu-mythtv-fixes
<superm1> to build a tarball from it, call debian/rules get-git-source and you end up with a tarball of the latest release in debian/changelog
<tgm4883> superm1, I already added him
<superm1> tgm4883: oh ok, thanks
<tgm4883> I couldn't remember which control file to add him to, so I did both
<superm1> if it makes more sense to move our packaging somewhere else so it's manageable from amejia and other debian maintainers i don't mind doing that as long as we're able to commit to that place too
<superm1> and we can keep the split between fixes/master
<superm1> i guess if we went to git that wouldn't be so hard to just have branches
<superm1> it would be really awesome if we could create a debian PPA too, i wonder if launchpad has that on the roadmap
<len> After upgrading to Mythbuntu boxes to 12.04 I stopped being able to use the ctrl+alt+<fx> keys to open virtual terminals on both boxes.  After testing I discovered that if I log out so i'm back at the lightdm login screen they start working again.  They only do not work once I've logged into a graphical session.  I think my problem it that something is capturing my cntrl+alt keys and not letting the ctrl+alt+f1, f2, f3, etc sequences
<len> though.  What could be blocking this.  It worked fine on both machines before updating and now works on neither.
<len> btw, this only happened on my mythbuntu boxes.  I also upgraded two kubuntu boxes to 12.04 and they can open switch to virtual terminal session while logged into an x-session just like they always could.
<len> *two mythbuntu boxes
<mycosys> any likely gotchas with http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=179&bid=2&sid=83154 or with http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=179&bid=2&sid=84206
<Zinn> [www.umart.com.au] Umart Online
<mycosys> VIA VT1708S and  ALC887 both likely to be ok with 5.1 audio and upmixing?
<mycosys> my sad old nforce4 board isnt :(
 * mycosys makes pouty face
<mycosys> len pl tell me if u find out what cos i have been tryign to do this for years
<mycosys> or even better remap em
<mycosys> superm1 any clue?
<len> mycosys, you haven't been able to ctrl-alt-<f-key> to a virtual term for years?
<mycosys> no - i havent been able to stop it happening
<mycosys> you used to be able to move em, but no longer
<len> It's always worked for for me on every system I've ever used, except these two mythbuntu boxes after upgrading to 12.04.
<mycosys> exactly - read again
<len> mycosys, why doen't you want to be able to do that?
<mycosys> i have a HID remote whose only failing it thst it has keys for ctrl-alt-f1-4
<mycosys> it is MILES better than my wmc remotes
<mycosys>  would just love to be able to use those keys, and not have to pull out the kb when i hit em accidentally
<len> Hmmm.  I've never seen anything quite like that before.
<mycosys> there used to be xserver settings you could use to change it co another combo
<mycosys> but they quietly ceased working
<len> I only lose the ablilty do switch to virtual consoles will in x-sesson.  As soon as I logout back to lightdm, they start working again.
<len> suppose I'll have to just start wacking away daemons one at a time to see if ability comes back.
<len> Same thing must be happening to other people two though, 'cause it happened to both my mythbuntu boxes.
<len> My guess is they it is happening to a lot of people, but so few people actually use the virtual terms they don't notices they can't activate them.
<len> sorry about all the typos
<mycosys> Option "VTSysReq" "boolean"
<mycosys>     enables the SYSV-style VT switch sequence for non-SYSV systems which support VT switching. This sequence is Alt-SysRq followed by a function key (Fn). This prevents the Xorg server trapping the keys used for the default VT switch sequence, which means that clients can access them. Default: off.
<mycosys> but it doesnt work
<mycosys> Option "DontVTSwitch"  "boolean"  This disallows the use of the Ctrl+Alt+Fn sequence (where Fn refers to one of the numbered function keys).  That sequence is normally used to switch to another "virtual terminal" on operating systems that have this feature.  When this option is enabled, that key sequence has no special meaning and is passed to clients.  Default: off.
<mycosys> also doesnt work propertly
<mycosys> but that would kill them entirely, rather than remap
<mycosys> is sad that a documented feature just disappeared, but stayed documented lol
<len> Well, it must be a new kernel driver for the logitech ex100 keyboard.  I plugged in a regular wired keyboard, and it could get vt's from within an x-session.
<len> Both the systems exhibiting his new behavior use logitech ex100 keyboards.
<len> I wonder if this is a bug or a "feature"
<len> Of course wireless devices have been wacky ever since they move ir  remotes in kernel.
<len> Maybe the remapping I had to do to get my remotes working effected the keyboard somehow.
<len> mycos, why not just remap the scancodes for the keys causing the problems to other keycodes?
<len> I mean mycosys
<mycosys> mainly cos i had no idea you could - tho - wouldnt that mean remapping either control, or alt, or the f keys, totally, not just the key combo?
<len> Well, I don't see how one key could produce more than one scancode.
<mycosys> would be a bit crippling to remap any one of those keys
<len> I wasn't talking about remapping any keycodes, just one scan-code.
<mycosys> be gentle with my very flu addled brain - i am lost in brain fog
<len> It's easy to get lost in scancodes and keycodes.  I don't like dealing with them either.  That is what is such a mess with mythtv now.
<len> ir remotes are now being treated as keyboards by the kernel now
<len> BUT they are producing scancodes mapped to keycodes > 255
<len> which are invisible to X-server.
<len> The whole thing gives just about everyone a headache.
<mycosys> the system knows nothing about it beintg an IR remote - it is a HID keyboard and mouse combo
<mycosys> lirc does not deal with it
<len> It's keys still generate scancodes that get mapped to keycodes
<len> check out ir-keytable
<mycosys> why ir?
<mycosys> ir-keytable is for standard lirc remotes
<len> It's treated the same as a wireless keyboard, right?
<len> has a kernel driver
<mycosys> no - it is treated the same as a usb wired keyboard
<mycosys> a normal USB HID wired keyboard and mouse
<len> Does it have a wire?
<mycosys> it works in the bios
<len> So do wireless keyboards
<mycosys> len - from a logical point of view that is irrelevant
<mycosys> what it presents to the system is a USB HID keyboard
<mycosys> and mouse
<mycosys> nor an IR reciever that lirc could deal with and remap
<len> lirc has been depreciated
<len> almost everything is being treated like a keyboard now
<len> I don't use lirc for any of my remotes
<mycosys> you dont get the point?
<len> but I can still see what scancodes they are generating with ir-keytable
<mycosys> can you see the codes of your wired keyboards?
<len> What is the name of this device?
<mycosys> wireless remote control for pc windows or somethign of the sort :) appropriately  janglish
<mycosys> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 147a:e00d Formosa Industrial Computing, Inc.
<mycosys>  Driver Modules: "usbhid"
<mycosys> i assume the USB ID is suffcient?
<len> You should be able to figure out what it is with that.  udev is detecting it.
<len> I've got an actual headache right now though, not just the figurative headache this kind of thing gives me.  :)
<mycosys> i have a flu that sees to have roughly halved my IQ lol
<mycosys> maybe less than half remaining - who knows
<mycosys> almost surprised if i could tie shoelaces atm
<len> Luckily I don't know anyone who has the flu right now.
<mycosys> guessing ur not in australia lol
<len> Oh, I was going to say, It's a bit late in the season, but everything is reverse in your hemi
<len> I guess that means you're a little early :)
<mycosys> lot o sick people right now
<mycosys> ironically - i HAVE had my flu shots
<len> hmm, maybe you're ground zero for a new strain ;)
<len> I'd better get my head to bed.  Goodnight, and good luck.
<mycosys> cheers
<dekarl1> amejia: MythTV using system ffmpeg/libav is going to take quite some rewriting due to all the changes to make it work well with continous transport streams which line up with the direction upstream is moving, so I'd not make that a blocker for inclusion... see e.g. http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-dev/2011-March/070626.html
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] [mythtv] Compiling from source: Myth's own FFmpeg
<ernstp> Trying to play a dvd and I get  Couldn't find an A/V decoder for: '//dev/sr0'  Unable to open video file.
<superm1> dekarl: at the same time, beirdo doesn't want to patch the copied ffmpeg any further.
<dekarl> I understood that this is mainly to mpegts.c which now gets swapped out for our custom version and patched up all over the place?
<dekarl> So references to mpegts get change everywhere or so
<superm1> dekarl: well not absolutely positive - i'll watch this sync that's about to happen soon and see what the commits end up saying
<dekarl> sure, I just don't understand that "internal patched up copies of code are evil" stance... if there are copies "just because" then I can see it, but for patched stuff where no one has decided which side of the fork to follow its a bit over the top
<superm1>  there's no good way to maintain the security of the code in those instances.  so if someone had an exploit / vulnerability in a part that is not patched up and common you'd have to patch that in all apps with a copy of the code
<superm1> so with that thought in mind, there should be pressure to get the delta upstream somehow so you don't "need" your own copy
<dekarl> which upstream? the one or the other? ;)
<superm1> i think it applies in all cases you take your code from somewhere :)
<dekarl> and sure, they have a point
<superm1> the same pressure exists within ubuntu when we have a delta from debian
<superm1> or from debian when there is a patch to the code they take from a project and package
<superm1> i'm sure beirdo is sick of having to do these syncs every cycle and isolating the delta and carrying it forward anyway
<dekarl> sure, but up until now its cheaper then rewriting the relevant subsystems
<dekarl> so mythtv is getting there, just not instantly
<superm1> well and i think it's fine for it to be a long term goal
<superm1> and in the end it should make things easier for everyone
<dekarl> btw, I had another user test channel icons via storage group succesfully and I tested it myself. so adding MYTHCONFDIR to the wrapper scripts before 0.26 would enable us to change MFDB and mythtv-setup to actually put the icons into the DB in SG style
<superm1> cool
<superm1> but 0.26 should be web style setup though no?
<dekarl> old icons would stay in any either home directory with direct access. so to fix it one would just have to kill the icon column and readd them properly
<dekarl> migrating the xmltv grabber configuration files would need some thought, though
<dekarl> web setup is "on the list" and we have some of the needed parts in the pipeline on xmltv's side (not everything though)
<superm1> i feel like if it's a momumental change like moving to a different storage location, it's best to do a schema change that drops the icon column and requires it to re-populate on the next pull
<superm1> once web setup is good  to go
<dekarl> hmm, that would force everyone to reselect their icons for possible dozens of channels. When the other option is to just do something if you are actually using a remote frontend (so you gain something in return for your effort)
<superm1> hmm i didn't realize people actually customized icons on a per channel basis
<dekarl> either way, the interesting piece is how to migrate the xmltv configuration over
<superm1> well as it gets closer, i'm fine with adding to the wrapper scripts if you think that's the best way to do it
<dekarl> over here I have to always pick some manually because there are no defaults (in part due to no icon being available at all)
<superm1> ah
<superm1> i'd really like to kill the wrapper scripts at some point though (been a long term goal)
<dekarl> so we force a user to click through lots of "no, there really is no icon to pick" stuff
<superm1> that requires autodetection working a little bit better, there's a bug or two open on it
<dekarl> if there is no gain for the user such a click orgy just stinks :)
<superm1> haha right
<dekarl> if we move /home/<the frontend user>/.mythtv/*xmltv over to /home/<the backend user>/.mythtv/ unless it already exists there, while at the same time adding the MYTHCONFDIR, that would work. (e.g. as a post-inst step or so)
<superm1> well the problem you have there is that it might be a multi-user system
<solars> hey, does anyone know a guide/tutorial how to install a Cine CT V6? can't find anything and have no idea how to install it
<superm1> so how do you know what the "frontend user" is
<dekarl> hmm, when you install mythbuntu, you create a user for autologon with the frontend. is this user stored somewhere?
<superm1> ah that's true
<superm1> lightdm configuration has that
<superm1> so if it's a 0.25->0.26 upgrade, parse lightdm configuration, find that user, test for that directory and move it if so
<superm1> or better yet, copy it.  i don't think you're supposed to make "changes" to a login user's home directory from package scripts
<dekarl> hmm, the other option would be to do nothing at all, as either the user has manually made the xmltv configuration available to the backend user (via cp / ln or so) or is not using xmltv at all :)
<dekarl> or the user runs mfdb via cron, etc. pp.
<dekarl> hmm, we'd break the latter case when mfdb suddenly looks in /home/mythtv instead of /home/<user>
<superm1> people aren't supposed to run mfdb via cron i thought
<superm1> i thought it's spawned directly by the backend
<dekarl> there are guides out there that suggest to install a cronjob instead of letting the backend do the right thing
<superm1> well no need to encourage bad recommendations :)
<dekarl> some of them are related to mc2xml (Yuck) others a related to combining multiple grabbers and postprocessing the output
<superm1> well anything that helps break mc2xml i'm on board with anyway
<dekarl> the latter ones are legitimate but I don't expect there are many of them
<superm1> well people doing stuff like that are already doing manual things
<dekarl> I keep preaching "write a grabber as small wrapper around you static file" and similar, fueling that fire a bit is not wrong either :D
<superm1> they expect to have to update things manually when they upgrade and things break
<dekarl> thats true
<superm1> so you add a release note saying if you do this annoying postprocessing things with multiple grabbers, you might need to manually migrate blah blah
<dekarl> hmm, on the other hand they do run mfdb --file <file> instead of letting it spawn a grabber with a config... so no worries there
<dekarl> which is quite cool as it might actually work without breaking systems
<superm1> in the end it's just icons anyway if it does break.  i don't think i've ever had functional icons
<dekarl> so we don't have to copy anything. either they setup a manual job in parallel to the automatic one and its working before and after, or they did not and its not working before and after. very simple
<superm1> cool
<dekarl> just adding MYTHCONFDIR any time sounds possible :)
<dekarl> and once that change is in we can fix MFDB/setup anytime, improving new installs or reconfigurations of old install, but not breaking running setup. (I think we have discussed all variants)
<superm1> so you want to see this happen on 0.25-fixes too?
<dekarl> the only thing left out is installations that don't run MYthbuntu packages, but thats off topic here :D
<dekarl> I think it is safe to change it in 0.25-fixes
<superm1> but it won't actually do anything in 0.25-fixes right?
<dekarl> we should look at the schedulesdirect use case, I'm not sure if they drop files somewhere
<dekarl> the wrapper scripts check for mythtv group membership already? and that could be extended to fixup permissions of MYTHCONFDIR to allow group write for icons, correct?
<superm1> mmm i'd rather do that in a postinstall script for mythtv-common
<amejia> superm1: well, i think you should consider moving the packaging stuff to github under mythtv/packaging (that is if you do move)
<amejia> superm1: also, debian has a ppa like site coming up based on debexpo
<amejia> superm1: at least i heard of debexpo, i don't really follow that however
<superm1> amejia: oh cool on ppa
<dekarl> superm1: sure, post-install would work, too.
<superm1> amejia: well we have a script there under mythtv/packaging right now, but it pulls from bzr and is tightly integrated into our autobuild system
<amejia> superm1: xbmc has something similar, the debian dir and a script are in a repository
<superm1>  i'll need to do some feasibility checks to see what happens if we lose bzr
<amejia> superm1: the script pulls mainline and that's how nightlies are built from master branch
<amejia> just saying anyway
<superm1> yup same basic thing then
<amejia> superm1: and about dmo packages, figured i should stick with ubuntu packaging of mythtv
<superm1> cool, obviously would much prefer that :)
<amejia> superm1: yeah, plus i've seen some changes done on some of the dmo packages
<amejia> christian for some reason thinks it's ok to patch upstream sources without going through upstream themselves
<amejia> i've seen some changes to ffmpeg that weren't even discussed upstream
<superm1> yeah that's exactly why upstream mythtv got really pissed at bugs coming from his packages
<amejia> ok, so mythtv upstream hates dmo too then
<amejia> figures
<amejia> all of videolan hates dmo as well
<superm1> "dont bite the hand that feeds you"
<amejia> idk, it's been long suspected christian's using his dmo site to raise money for himself
<amejia> and does absolutely nothing for debian or the debian-multimedia team doing packaging in debian
<superm1> that's too bad to hear
<superm1> amejia: will a build from experimental use the same GCC-4.7 toolchain that quantal is using right now?
<dekarl> superm1: I'll be away for a bit doing household and so ;) see you later
<superm1> dekarl: ok cya
<amejia> superm1: i'm not sure, i think the toolchain is still the one from unstable
<superm1> ah ok.  well if it ends in ftbfs similar to this (http://goo.gl/elSAn) it's a known issue right now.  http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10537
<Zinn> [goo.gl] N/A
<amejia> ok thanks for the heads up
<superm1> there's an ffmpeg patch, but beirdo wants to resync master before he starts adding delta's to ffmpeg
<amejia> superm1: any decision on whether it's libav or ffmpeg?
<superm1> amejia: yeah they're going ffmpeg
<amejia> :(
<superm1> there was a discussion about it a week or so ago
<amejia> superm1: was it irc or mailing list?
<superm1> amejia: IRC
<superm1> i happened to ping you on the date it was being discussed
<superm1> looks like google didn't index their logs yet though
<superm1> amejia: here ya go
<superm1> http://irc.mythtv.org/ircLog/channel/4/2012-04-12
<Zinn> [irc.mythtv.org] Beirdobot, irc.freenode.net :: #mythtv
<superm1> i was originally asking about libhdhomerun, but the conversation went into ffmpeg
 * amejia sighs
<amejia> superm1: i'll worry about that later
<amejia> superm1: the first step would be to see if i can get mythtv in debian experimental at least
<superm1> Ok
<amejia> superm1: btw, does mythtv have an openssl exception?
<superm1> rhpot1991 has good contacts with silicon dust, so i bet libhdhomerun will be sortable
<superm1> amejia: no it doesn't
<amejia> superm1: i think i'll just do a lintian override on that one
<amejia> superm1: since it links to the openssl shared library (not bundles it) from what i've seen
<superm1> right
<superm1> ok, until we have a comon packaging place, feel free to just do a bzr merge request
<amejia> ok
<amejia> superm1: what's the difference between master and fixes?
<superm1> amejia: fixes tracks the current stable git branch (0.25-fixes)
<superm1> master tracks the master development git branch (master
<superm1> you'll want to upload 0.25-fixes branch to debian, not the master branch
<solars> can anyone tell me how to install a cine ct v6? can't find anything useful
<solars> not sure if there are drivers in the kernel, loaded, or if I have to compile them
<MTughan> All right, so I've got our database mostly restored (turns out I had grabbed too new a backup, which was actually from after the reinstall), so I have most of my programs now. But audio out doesn't seem to work.
<MTughan> We have our output from the built-in audio chipset, running optical from the motherboard to our receiver. I got audio to work using the PulseAudio manager (this is Mythbuntu 12.04), but it's only outputting stereo right now. MythFrontend is configured to output 5.1, so I think the problem's in PA. Is there something I'm missing in the configuration?
<MTughan> Nvm, was using the wrong device in MythTV. (needed ALSA:iec958 instead of PulseAudio:default)
<MTughan> Now, the other problem we're having: no previews show up in MythWeb. Apache says it's returning ~450 bytes per preview, which sounds too small for an image to me.
<MTughan> Pulling it up manually through telnet returns what Apache says is a text/html document, but it has no content. So something's amiss there.
<MTughan> Heh… And reading through the headers, something else is definitely up. Apache returns HTTP 200 (OK), but there's a header that says "Status: 404 Not Found".
<nycvelo> After upgrading from Mythbuntu 11.10->12.04 LTS, playback of recordings is very green, almost like there's no red in the video. Video was fine in 11.04. How to remedy?
<nycvelo> OK, found the fix: Press F multiple times during video playback until "Hue", then change setting from 0% to 50%. (0% is a bad default! It should be 50% in 12.04)
<superm1> amejia_: i did a bit of an experiment, and I think with a few simple changes to our autobuilds infrastructure, should be able to support packaging at github instead.  thoughts on it being organized like this though: https://github.com/superm1/packaging/tree/fixes/0.25 ?
<Zinn> [github.com] superm1/packaging at fixes/0.25 · GitHub
<superm1> basically in deb/ is the helper script that will build debs or dsc's, and it just uses the packaging in deb/debian
<superm1> so if you are doing a fixes/0.25 build, you checkout packaging-scripts's fixes/0.25 branch, if doing master, checkout out packaging-script's master branch
<amejia_> superm1: well i just barely started looking at how packaging is done for mythtv
<amejia_> superm1: i don't think i can have much of an opinion about it
<superm1> Okay
<amejia_> superm1: seems fine though, and probably best if the packaging is all done at github... IMO
<amejia_> i suppose you should have people cloning/mirroring the entire packaging for debian, without worrying about cloning/mirroring the stuff at another site as well (i.e. launchpad)
<superm1> cool yeah i like having it be the defacto place for all things deb then rather than ubuntu's launchpad.  the only annoying thing i find with doing it this way is when actually uploading packages, the debian/ directory isn't going to be in VCS control while building an actual package to go into debian or ubuntu
<superm1> unless you hardlink/symlink your working directory to that from the packaging directory
<superm1> whereas right now we have overlapping VCS with bzr and git in the same directory (git for upstream mythtv src, bzr for mythtv packaging)
<amejia_> hmmm
<amejia_> maybe you want to look at git submodules for that
<amejia_> then again, i don't know enough about how the packaging is done :/
<superm1> i'll read up on them and see
<superm1> how do you manage it on xbmc?
<superm1> looking over https://github.com/xbmc/xbmc-packaging it seems like you just have a debian/ top level directory in the packaging and copy debian/ in to the build directory if i'm reading right, so that's actually pretty close to what would be done here
<Zinn> [github.com] xbmc/xbmc-packaging · GitHub
<munson> hello all fresh install and upgraded distro and it rebooted and now what i seem to be doing is creating a device then scan the channels on the hvr-1600...anyone have that and remember what was needed cuz fetching channels doesn't work at all, click it and nada
<munson> capture car is the dvb dvb capture card
<amejia_> superm1: that's right
<amejia_> superm1: essentially xbmc repository is cloned into that directory
<amejia_> superm1: there's options in the script to clone from a different repository, use a different branch, use a different revision, etc.
<amejia_> from there the upstream source is copied and the directory is copied to the source tree
<amejia_> and the orig tarball is generated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-22
<Shadow__X> How do i prevent the update manager from poping up over mythfrontned on mythbuntu 12.04
<Gumby`> hi all.  I am building 0.26 packages for mythbuntu based on a ppa source.  I am getting the error "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (used by debian/libmyth-0.26-0/usr/lib/libmythtv-0.26.so.0.26.0)"  I do have a /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 symlink that points to  libGL.so.310.44. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<DaveInTO> troyh: figure it out?
<Shadow__X> Gumby`: are you using the mythbuntu repo? if you are you do not need to worry about building any packages
<Gumby`> Shadow__X: I need to apply a few patches for my DVB card so yes I do need to build the packags
<Gumby`> packages
<rhpot1991> !sascng
<Zinn> sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<rhpot1991> just in case
<Shadow__X> qwebirc94285: you could try moving the xorg.confg
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-23
<Gumby`> rhpot1991: my patches are unrelated to sasc-ng
<Zinn> Gumby`: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<rhpot1991> Gumby`: good, just wanted to warn since most vague patch references are related to it
<qwebirc33453> Are there any companies that sell mythtv systems?
<qwebirc33453> Never mind - http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Commercial_MythTV_System
<qwebirc82760> Hi, have issue with Mythbuntu and hdhr. It appears that when using the mythtv for recording i receive lots of artifacts and choppy audio/video. Watching network I see drops (packet loss?) occur at same time the artifacts happen. I have updated hdhr firmware (which supposedly had a fix for simillar issue).
<qwebirc82760> But issue still occurs.
<qwebirc82760> Occurs more often on HD channels and when recording multiple shows at once
<qwebirc82760> Anyone have ideas or suggestions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-24
<bray90820> Anyone want to help me with mythtv not connecting to xbmc
<bray90820> it's saying that my recorder is busy
<bray90820> here are my logs
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=grQQPPmt
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-25
<Jester86> hey all
<Jester86> anyone here running 0.25?
<ckoenig> does anybody know how well the "Digital Devices Cine CT V6" hardware is supported? Does the optional CI module work as well?
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) the video gets shut off and when I move the mouse/press the keyboard the HDMI audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I 1) Turn off the power saving (mis)feature and 2) fix the audio issue?
<swan1> I am running the ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver.
<ripperda> Since recently updating to mythbuntu 12.04 w/ frontend 0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu1, I'm noticing a lag in the frontend when navigating menus. In general, I see a CPU spike (to ~140%) and the menu navigation is very slow. has anyone else seen anything like this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-26
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) the video gets shut off and when I move the mouse/press the keyboard the HDMI audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I 1) Turn off the power saving (mis)feature and 2) fix the audio issue?
<swan1> I am running the ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver.
<qwebirc73563> tgm4883: You available to chat about this bug? 1159992
<qwebirc73563> I've done a little bit more digging and have some questions....yes it's still happening on some systems
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) the video gets shut off and when I move the mouse/press the keyboard the HDMI audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I 1) Turn off the power saving (mis)feature and 2) fix the audio issue?
<swan1> I am running the ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-27
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) the video gets shut off and when I move the mouse/press the keyboard the HDMI audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I 1) Turn off the power saving (mis)feature and 2) fix the audio issue?
<swan1> I am running the ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver.  Turning off screen blanking didn't avoid the issue.
<qwebirc41727> Hi
<qwebirc41727> so , I'm trying to figure out the best way to get Linux vesions of XBMC for front end and Myth tv for backend on the same by. I'd like some advice instead of having to learn the hard way through trial and error.  My plan right now is to install Mythbuntu and then the linux version of XBMC. The other two option are to install XBMCbuntu and then the linux version of Mythtv OR install a generic Ubuntu and then ubuntu versio
<qwebirc41727> I'm building my rig this weekend: i3-3225 ASrock Z77E-ITX Team 8G (2x4GB) DDR3 APEX MI-008 Seagate 1TB HD Dual OTA Tuner (maybe quad) (still undecided and taking reccomndations)  Thanks for the help!
<tonsofpcs> qwebirc41727: the former works just fine.
<tonsofpcs> as for OTA tuners, what part of the world are you in?
<tonsofpcs> (that said, if you plan on doing a lot of record set-up through the local GUI, I recommend mythfrontend over xbmc.  I use xbmc as I set up my recordings through the web interface and rarely actually use the local interface - it feeds the big screen so it's mostly live tv and streamed/downloaded content so XBMC fits, I dlna stream the recoded content to watch in other rooms)
<tonsofpcs> qwebirc41727: assuming you're in the US, I'm a fan of the HDHomeRun Dual.
<tonsofpcs> I've got two of them and a bowtie antenna - 4 tuners total (2 per box) gets me everything I can get here (we've got Fox and My on one transmitter, CBS and CW on another, ABC and NBC on another, PBS w/ Create and World on another)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-28
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I 1) Turn off the power saving (mis)feature and 2) fix the audio issue?
<swan1> I have also disabled screen blanking, so I don't think that is involved.
<qwebirc41727> Thanks
<scumbum> Hello
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-21
<qwebirc31766> Download link is down on mythbuntu.org FYI.
<qwebirc31766> Goodnight.
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm wondering if I can install any Ubuntu application on Mythbuntu, e.g. Dropbox. I'd sorta be using it as a NAS, additionally to the mediaplayer. In short, I'd like to know if Mythbuntu could be the answer to this question: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/best-distro-for-a-home-nas-media-player-4175501702/
<superm1> bennypr0fane: sure you can install anything ubuntu on mythbuntu
<bennypr0fane> superm1: ok, that's great. do you think I can use it the way I describe in that froum thread?
<superm1> sure that sounds like it can work well enough
<superm1> mythfrontend can't really be controlled from an android app well though
<superm1> maybe if you install xbmc
<Kwisher_wrk> superm1: that is not correct
<superm1> Kwisher_wrk: headless control of mythfrontend from an android app?
<Kwisher_wrk> there is a free mythtv app that works quite well
<superm1> i thought that's what he was looking for
<Kwisher_wrk> how can a frontend be headless?
<superm1> it's a NAS with audio out, i guess i didn't think it should also have video out
<superm1> but yes if there's video out, then https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tkj.android.homecontrol.mythmote is your way to go
<Kwisher_wrk> still don't understand why you'd put a frontend on a headless box ??
<bennypr0fane> Hej, thanks for yr answers. I wasn't looking bcs nobody tagged me, so I thought, you hadn't replied - sorry! The thing is , media-wise I practically want to use iot only for music, meaning I need no video, just the mobile app to control the music player. Basically just any Linux distro could in theory be set up with the tools I want, but wehther or not I have the nerve to go through all that is an entirely different question. I really need
<bennypr0fane>  this to be as effortless as possible
<bennypr0fane> that's why I'm looking for a distro that has all the basic server stuff already in place OOTB
<bennypr0fane> anyway if there are other things that work well too, all the better! :-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-22
<louisdk> I have got an issue after updating my Mythbuntu 12.04 to 14.04. After boot it'll start mythtv frontend with the xfce panel present on top. The only way to fix this is to close the frontend app and start again using a keyboard.
<superm1> louisdk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1282868
<superm1> i've added a temporary workaround there
<superm1> no one has come up with a permanent solution yet though
<louisdk> superm1: Thx :)
<superm1> Sure thing
<louisdk> superm1: Does your temporary fix start a kind of MW to start the frontend in full screen or what does it do?
<superm1> louisdk: when you run that command it modifies the window attributes to make it on top of everything
<superm1> the problem is likely mythfrontend forgetting to set an attribute or it conflicting with one set by xfce4-panel
<louisdk> superm1. Ahh okay. Nice.
<louisdk> superm1: It's hard to debug on this issue, because it only occurs at boot, restarting frontend or log out and it again it works. I would like to add something to autostart so it just started in full screen by default.
<superm1> louisdk: yeah that does make it very difficult to debug
<superm1> you should be able to add that command somewhere in autostart to get it to workaround automatically
<superm1> i use a harmony to turn on my TV and ended up binding it to the power on comand
<superm1> *command
<cohn> hi, are there any good mythbuntu guides for getting a set top box + remote working with lirc?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-25
<ajaxmike> just upgraded from 13.10 server & 0.27 to 14.04 server.  Upgrade failed so I had to reinstall from DVD.  Reinstalled mythbuntu but mythconverge can't be found
<superm1> ajaxmike: you reinstalled from 14.04 DVD?
<superm1> ajaxmike: which role did you pick during install?
<ajaxmike> yes, from dvd.  can't remember which role
<superm1> ajaxmike: well it sounds like somehow the database wasn't set up correctly
<superm1> was there any errors during install?
<ajaxmike> install went ok.  I used other and asked to install over existing, but it wiped my profile and all apps
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 14.04 Released :: Please visit http://goo.gl/ePWAU7 for more information. :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com :: Please stick around for people to answer your question :: See (and comment on) our quick start guide at http://goo.gl/S54zL
<sabhain> anyone know how to fix the starting time that shows up when you go to the guide from within live tv?
<sabhain> it changed sometime between 0.25 and 0.27
<sabhain> now it goes all the way back to the beginning of the programming being watched.
<sabhain> it used to start the guide at the current time .. is this a setting somewhere?
<ajaxmike> Is there a guide somewhere on how to set up the mythtv database.  The install didn't do it.
<tgm4883> ajaxmike: what do you mean it didn't do it?
<ajaxmike> there is no mythconverg database.  I cant even tell if mysql is running
<tgm4883> is mythtv-database installed?
<ajaxmike> i'll check
<ajaxmike> yes
<tgm4883> ajaxmike: ok, is mysql running then? 'sudo service mysql status'
<ajaxmike> tgm4883: mysql start/running, process 1355
<tgm4883> ajaxmike: but when you login to mysql you don't see mythconverg db?
<ajaxmike> I just installed Tora.  I see mythconverg there, but backend doesn't see it.
<tgm4883> this is a fresh install?
<ajaxmike> I was running 13.10 and .27, but the upgrade to 14.04 wouldn't boot, so I did a reinstall of 14.04 over the existing partitions
<ajaxmike> I don't think a mythtv user was created
<tgm4883> did you install Mythbuntu or Ubuntu+MythTV?
<superm1> mythtv user is part of the livefs in 14.04
<superm1> maybe because it tried to save data stuff got weird
<superm1> do a "dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database"
<superm1> and that should reset the password for the mythtv database and user
<ajaxmike> access denied for user mythtv
<tgm4883> you set the password and are getting that error elsewhere?
<tgm4883> or you get that error when you run that?
<ajaxmike> dpkg only asked me if other computers would access the database.  I said yes and it terminated.  I then ran mythtv backend, entered country and language, went to setup.  It said can't connect.  When I hit cancel it went to a terminal screen where it said access denied for user mythtv
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> do that ^
<ajaxmike> ok, thanks
<superm1> tgm4883: this might be related to the effort that was requested a while back not to wipe mysql databases
<superm1> i don't know that we actually tested what happens
<tgm4883> that would have been just not wiping /var
<ajaxmike> Zinn:  tgm4883:  nope, I still get access denied for user mythtv.  I used mythtv for the password.
<Zinn> Hi ajaxmike, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<ajaxmike> haha, Zinn is a bot
<Zinn> Hi ajaxmike, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> superm1: that doesn't make a ton of sense because that should reset the password on the DB
<superm1> rm ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<superm1> and let it redo it
<ajaxmike> superm1 tgm4883: didn't work, but definitely config.xml:  paste.ubuntu.com/7330983
<superm1> ajaxmike: i assume the same thing happens from the upstart job on mythbackend?
<superm1>  /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> check ~mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml
<superm1> that's the one that the upstart job is using
<tgm4883> superm1: how do you open links in irccloud?
<superm1> click em?
<tgm4883> yea that doesn't work
<superm1> really?
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> maybe it's because i have clickable links installed
<tgm4883> 13.10, google chrome
<superm1> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clickable-links/mblbciejcodpealifnhfjbdlkedplodp
<superm1> try that
<tgm4883> you do realize you just gave me a link I can't click on ;)
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> installed and refreshed, no go
<tgm4883> totally works in FF though
<tgm4883> ajaxmike: can you connect to the db using the mysql client? Should be 'mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg' then it will prompt you for the password you set
<superm1> i doubt it's this, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/irccloud-nick-colors/jhgnpcfeahhdnaddcbfhpncapfciline
<superm1> but i have that installed too
<tgm4883> nope
<ajaxmike> superml tgm4883:  /etc/.mythtv/config.xml: paste.ubuntu.com/7331156
<superm1> ajaxmike: well that's a problem, can you rename /etc/mythtv/config.xml to /etc/mythtv/config.xml.old and then redo that database setup thing that Zinn mentioned
<Zinn> Hi superm1, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<superm1> it should regenerate it for you with the new database password
<superm1> well actually do it in this order.  1) rename the file, 2) dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<superm1> 3) dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> hopefully that should redo the whole thing
<ajaxmike> tgm4883:  mythtv as password didn't work
<ajaxmike> superml:  OK
<ajaxmike> superml tgm4883:  that worked.  thanks
<ajaxmike> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> tgm4883: i guess we should run though a similar case like that to look at fixing for later
<superm1> i'm not really sure which part of the "upgrade" path broke it
<coryc> Have a MSI AMD ITX/60GB SSD/8GB ram/HDMI system that I've been trying to install mythbuntu 12.04 on for a month or so but it would crash during install. Saw that 14.04 was released yesterday and managed to get it installed and followed the quick-start guide. I'm experiencing a few issues and was curious if they were known issues before I start spending hours digging through google search results.
<coryc> 1. When I go into the Myth control center and try to enable any plugins I get an error message: "exception in comparestate of plugin mysql, plugin disabled".
<coryc> 2. I played around clicking stuff enough that I was able to get the mythbuntu repo enabled and stay enabled but when I try to run "sudo apt-get update" I get an error message that the repo can't be found...when I browse to the url it doesn't exist.
<coryc> 3. I was able to get my hdhomerun configured and am able to watch live tv & record shows, however they stutter. When I watch the stream via VLC there is no stutter.
<coryc> 4. When I attempt to play a DVD it tells me that there isn't a DVD drive. When I exit to the desktop the DVD icon is there on the desktop and I can click on it and see the DVD files.
<coryc> I'm trying to play with this ITX system to see if I would be able to convert my main media center from Windows 8.1 WMC since I'm not able to get the 8.1 Update 1 to install.
<tgm4883> coryc: 1) is a known issue, and in process of being fixed
<tgm4883> coryc: 2) what is the URL it's trying to go to?
<coryc> tgm4883:  I don't have the box in front of me at the moment and turned it off so I can't SSH into it but it was trying to go to a repo that I believe starts with ppt and was trying to go to "trusty" but the folder didn't exist on the repo
<coryc> I can look tonight when i get home
<tgm4883> coryc: it should exist for trusty for both 0.27 and 0.28
<coryc> tgm4883:  I'm trying to see if I can ssh into my firewall and check my proxy logs
<tgm4883> coryc: yea I'll need the URL to check. Those PPA's should have existed for quite a while
<coryc> no go, but my m-i-l is visiting so I just asked her to turn it on so I can get into it
<coryc> tgm4883:  it looks like I disabled the mytbuntu repo via the control centre before I turned it off so it's not failing now. However, in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ dire I have mythbuntu-0_27-trusty.list & mythbuntu-testing-trusty.list. the testing one is empty however I think I remember that the url it was trying to get to had "testing" in it.
<tgm4883> Ah yea that one doesn't exist yet
<coryc> and I do know that dir was empty when I first started looking into the repo as I thought it might fix problem 1 if I could manually enable the repo.
<tgm4883> Let me look at it
<coryc> tgm4883:  ok, i'm not entirely positive but I think that this may be the url it was trying to connect to: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu/dists/trutsy/main/binary-amd64/
<coryc> I'll try to confirm it tonight when I get home
<tgm4883> coryc: yea that one would throw an error. We don't have any trusty packages for it right now, looking at fixing that
<hipitihop_> I have two issues, myth told me there was a new version of mythstream theme available an dafter switching I can can't get into to the advanced setup, says advanced.xml missing. Is there a CLI command to reset theme ?
<hipitihop_>  second issue, is recently (about two weeks) my audio output stopped working. I Have nivida atom based system using hdmi to tv, video playback is fine but no sound. mixer seems to have all audio enabled not muted
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-26
<coryc> tgm4883: when I go to Mythbuntu Control Centre -> Repositories and activate the Mythbuntu Updates repository it creates the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-testing-trusty.list file with the following:
<coryc> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu trusty main
<coryc> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu trusty main
<coryc> which when I try to apt-get update I get:
<coryc> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<coryc> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<coryc> when I uncheck "Activate Mythbuntu Updates repository" it empties out the mythbuntu-testing-trusty.list file but the mythbuntu-0_27-trusty.list file still has:
<coryc> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.27/ubuntu trusty main
<coryc> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.27/ubuntu trusty main
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-27
<qwebirc86922> hi, when i launch update manager there is no option to upgrade to mythbuntu 14.04. what should i do?
<superm1> gedakc: it won't offer until the point release
<superm1> You can force it with the -d flag
<Patrickdk> do bad he has been gone for 12 hours
<gedakc> superm1:  'Just noticed that you pinged me.  I'm guessing you meant the message for someone else.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-21
<qwebirc35194> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc96010> Anyone online can help out mythbuntu just random decided to crash and i need some help :)
<qwebirc96010> I will be back on later have to sleep now :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-22
<usr13> Trying to get kodi to connect to mythbuntu 14.04  Doesn't seem to work.  Anyone have an idea as to what I might look for here?
<usr13> Maybe a list of common problems?
<Shadow__X> usr13: mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-24
<StrvnMrvn> installed gcdemu in mythbuntu-14.04.2-lts via PPA and apt reported no problems however
<StrvnMrvn> when launching from the menu, no GTK gui opens. just nada
<StrvnMrvn> ps -A | grep emu gives 'gcdemu' and cdemu-daemon' as running procs
<StrvnMrvn> i'm guessing the PPA build isn't taking into account an xfce environment
<StrvnMrvn> not sure what to check next
<tgm4883> StrvnMrvn: what is gcdemu?
<StrvnMrvn> VirtualCD for linux
<tgm4883> why do you need a virtualcd for linux?
<StrvnMrvn> setting it up for a normal user
<StrvnMrvn> errr, non-linux user
<tgm4883> for isos?
<StrvnMrvn> and such
<tgm4883> a normal user can't right click and mount?
<StrvnMrvn> it handles a huge spectrum of formats
<StrvnMrvn> via libMirage
<StrvnMrvn> like the old CDRwin bin/cue, etc
<tgm4883> StrvnMrvn: ok, but why are you asking for support for that in here? Do they not have support?
<StrvnMrvn> he's got a large collection of images from times past, coming from Win
<StrvnMrvn> there's a cdemu maillist, they support source builds only. not seeing a support channel for the PPA builder
<StrvnMrvn> thought i'd check in here seeing as this knowledge pool for buntu/xfce would be higher
<tgm4883> well that doesn't mean that we'll support it here. My suggestion would be to try running it from the command line and seeing if there are any errors. I doubt it's "not taking xfce into account"
<StrvnMrvn> tried that, no helpful output from the cli
<tgm4883> IDK
<tgm4883> try converting all of them to ISO?
<StrvnMrvn> some need to stay the way they are. bin/cues lose meta, etc
<StrvnMrvn> but thx for the input. i know i'm going off the reservation here. just thought i'd give it a shot
<StrvnMrvn> fwiw, right-click brings 'open with gcdemu' as an option and mounts so he'll live with that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-25
<StrvnMrvn> when building deb/buntu packages as described at https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/tree/master/deb
<StrvnMrvn> using ./build-debs.sh master ~/mythtv my output ends up being http://pastebin.com/TpT1pfTY
<StrvnMrvn> was expecting mythtv_0.28.0~master....
<StrvnMrvn> any tips on how to properly select the branch while trying to build 0.28/head?
<karlshea> I’m having a hard time getting a Ceton Infinitv PCI card working… the cable card is paired, and I can get to the web interface just fine, but mythtv can’t seem to tune to any channel and the mplayer test is saying it’s running out of cache.
<karlshea> Logs show an error about the ringbuffer and “Taking too long to be allowed to read"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-25
<Bray90820> Is updating mythbuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 a bad idea?
<Bray90820> Or should I just wipe
<tgm4883> Bray90820: I generally wipe
<Bray90820> That's what I did
<Bray90820> tgm4883: I was just wondering if it was OK to mix ubuntu and mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Bray90820: mix yes, we stay very close with ubuntu
<tgm4883> Bray90820: however, I've got one report that it wipes the /var directory on upgrade via ISO
<Bray90820> It doesn't matter anyways I wiped my system already
<Bray90820> Oh startup of mythbuntu control center on ubuntu 16.04 I get this error
<Bray90820> Exception in applyStateToGUI of plugin Plugins Disabling plugin
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-26
<Bray90820> On startup of mythbuntu control center on ubuntu 16.04 I get this error
<Bray90820> Exception in applyStateToGUI of plugin Plugins Disabling plugin
<Bray90820> Does a mythbuntu-system-backup have your recording rules in it?
<jarnos> How can you copy TV recordings database so that you can use it in another installation?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-27
<RavenII> Is mythbuntu an app?...that I can install on top of Linux Mint?
<RavenII> I tried installing the ISO, but it doesn't boot on my machine.
<jarnos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/763355/migrating-to-mythbuntu-16-04
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-28
<jarnos> How can you make mythtv frontend not restart automatically?
<tgm4883> jarnos: you'd need to start mythfrontend.real instead of mythfrontend
<jarnos> tgm4883, it is running, but how can you stop it restarting itself, if it fails?
<tgm4883> jarnos: when you start up mythfrontend the first time, use mythfrontend.real instead of mythfrontend
<tgm4883> you could take a look at the launch script for mythfrontend, there might be a better way
<jarnos> tgm4883, oh, or run mythfrontend script without --service option. If I already ran mythfrontend with it, I can just kill the script to make it not restart mythfrontend.real
<tgm4883> jarnos: yes that sounds about right
<jarnos> I just updated frontend machine to 16.04. It seems I have to update backend too, because the frontend expects 0.28 version of mythtv.
<tgm4883> yea
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-29
<arrrghhh> oh hey there is a room for mythbuntu.  So I installed 14.04 a while ago and never managed to get it setup.  So I wiped the zotac box today I am planning on deploying as a FE only, and after installation I can't configure anything
<arrrghhh> the wizard just crashes over and over.  it was a bit of a pain to get at the logs, but I eventually found that it's trying to connect to localhost/127.0.0.1 as the BE.  I never configured the BE, never even got the chance... shouldn't that initial wizard allow me to fill that out?
<tgm4883> arrrghhh: IIRC, there is a bug in 0.28 for that
<arrrghhh> I select language and region, hit save, and it crashes/restarts
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, so what do I need to do to get this thing configured?  is there a config file somewhere to modify?
<tgm4883> arrrghhh: yea, this is just a standard mythbuntu FE install?
<arrrghhh> I installed 16.04 just realized I didn't mention that
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, yep.  completely vanilla FE only
<tgm4883> arrrghhh: so you should just need to edit /etc/mythtv/config.xml and fill in teh connection credentials
<arrrghhh> lol ok
<tgm4883> technically, it's ~/.mythtv/config.xml but that should be symlinked back to /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, should this have been obvious to me, or is the system just setup to assume the BE is on the same box as the FE?
<tgm4883> arrrghhh: well no, the frontend should let you put in the credentials
<tgm4883> but like I said, some upstream bug
<tgm4883> Most users do have a single FE/BE box, so it's only seen by a fraction of users
<arrrghhh> oh really
<arrrghhh> I didn't realize the fe/be in the same box was the norm
<arrrghhh> I guess I could set that up, but the FE doesn't have much HP or storage (on purpose)
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> no, it's a perfectly valid configuration
<tgm4883> it's how I'm setup
<tgm4883> it's just most users only have a single mythtv box
<arrrghhh> yea makes sense you build the system geared towards the majority
<tgm4883> 68% have a single box
<arrrghhh> lol nice
<arrrghhh> I like the exact percentage of the userbase ;)
<tgm4883> I grab stats when I can :)
<tgm4883> 29.9% have 2 boxes
<arrrghhh> haha
<tgm4883> so yea, it makes sense to gear it toward a single system setup, but it still should be asking you for credentials and backend location
<tgm4883> also, 100% not kidding on those stats
<arrrghhh> I know you're not
<arrrghhh> and yea makes sense but also agreed there needs to be a way to enter that stuff in the wizard
<arrrghhh> alright haxed config file.  now let's see what we get
<arrrghhh> s/we/me/
<arrrghhh> hm.  still crashes, let's peek at the log
<arrrghhh> ssh makes this way easier
<arrrghhh> hm still trying to connect to localhost... let me look at the config file in home
<arrrghhh> the plot thickens
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, config file looks right in both places, but the FE logs still indicate it's connecting to localhost...
<tgm4883> hmm
<arrrghhh>  mythtv-settings does not contain the proper IP address
<arrrghhh> do I need to run that from the cli?
<tgm4883> mythtv-setup?
<arrrghhh> that's on the BE tho
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> that is the backend
<arrrghhh> I just copied that line out of the FE log
<tgm4883> on your backend, what IP address is it using?
<arrrghhh> mythtv-settings doesn't seem to be valid
<tgm4883> 127.0.0.1?
<arrrghhh> 192.168.0.99
<arrrghhh> no that didn't work
<arrrghhh> I have other FE's connecting in just fine
<arrrghhh> they are running Kodi, but should be the same concept I think
<tgm4883> yea they should be the same
<tgm4883> so FE problem it sounds like
<tgm4883> can you post your ~/.mythtv/config.xml file?
<tgm4883> you can blank out the password if you want
<arrrghhh> sure 1 sec
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, http://hastebin.com/ribovagiko.xml
<arrrghhh> I can ping 192.168.0.99 as well haha
<tgm4883> wait is your username really root on the DB?
<arrrghhh> yea
<tgm4883> from your frontend, does 'mysql -u root -p mythconverg' work?
<arrrghhh> looks like it's trying to connect to the local mysql
<arrrghhh> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tgm4883> bah hold one
<tgm4883> from your frontend, does 'mysql -h 192.168.0.99 -u root -p mythconverg' work?
<arrrghhh> oops helps if I use the right psw
<arrrghhh> hm.  still getting access denied
<arrrghhh> let me doublecheck that user/pass on the BE itself...
<arrrghhh> works locally
<arrrghhh> I am not blocking 3306...... the heck
<arrrghhh> is there something within mysql that would prevent remote connections?
<arrrghhh> GRANT ALL ON hmmm
<arrrghhh> let me try this
<arrrghhh> ah
<arrrghhh> now workie
<arrrghhh> let me try the FE
<arrrghhh> fffff
<arrrghhh> oh crap.
<arrrghhh> Protocol version or token mismatch
<arrrghhh> I think my BE is too old for this FE :(
<tgm4883> they both need to be 0.28
<arrrghhh> yea... I had issues with the .28 web ui
<arrrghhh> so I went back to .27
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, is there anyway to get this FE to .27?  I want a stable mythtv setup, .28 was not that unfortunately (I assume it's still the case too)
<Shadow__X> i upgraded from .27 to .28 through mythbuntu repo and it was stable
<Shadow__X> not sure what you were seeing
<arrrghhh> Shadow__X, I originally deployed .28 to my BE a while ago
<arrrghhh> had some issues with commflag, and the webui was really broken.  It was suggested I use .27 as .28 was not stable yet
<Shadow__X> whats a while ago? it was just recently released, sounds like you were running the beta
<arrrghhh> I was
<arrrghhh> I didn't realize it at first... lol.  But I was.
<arrrghhh> so the webUI and commflag works now?
<tgm4883> commflag works for me
<tgm4883> The web frontend isn't complete, but mythweb is still available
<arrrghhh> ah maybe that was my issue
<arrrghhh> I was trying to use the 'new' webui, I didn't realize I could add mythweb ontop of .28
<arrrghhh> alright updating the BE to .28
<arrrghhh> chit
<arrrghhh> I wonder if i have to purge .27 first... ugh
<arrrghhh> I just wanted to use an official myth FE to see if commercial skipping worked better lol
<arrrghhh> ok I am having a serious case of the dumb
<arrrghhh> I have the FE working now...
<arrrghhh> but there's no audio.  I can't even find where to configure it?  Pulse/alsa/nothing...?
<arrrghhh> I found alsamixer... hm.  this zotac box may be an issue
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, how do I configure audio?!
<tgm4883> in the mythfrontend there is an audio section that lets you scan for devices
<arrrghhh> ohhh ok
<arrrghhh> damn there's a lot of devices.
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, so what is required to setup mythmote?  I installed the app and pointed it to the IP... there shouldn't be any firewalls here...?
<arrrghhh> ufw status says inactive
<tgm4883> IDK, I don't use mythmote. Do you have a PIN setup?
<arrrghhh> well I'd love to use my harmony, but I figured that would be more involved
<arrrghhh> I'll get to that in due time haha
<arrrghhh> there's no PIN in the app that I can see...
<arrrghhh> just name, IP, port and MAC
<arrrghhh> I hope MAC isn't required
<arrrghhh> I guess I can grab that...
<arrrghhh> netstat -al |grep 6546 shows nothing on the FE so I think there is something else needed to enable that
<tgm4883> PIN would be set in the frontend I think
<tgm4883> or maybe the backend
<tgm4883> IDK
<arrrghhh> ugh
<arrrghhh> this zotac is proving to be more involved than I had hoped
<arrrghhh> we had audio, but not surround.  now I can't get anything out of it lol
<arrrghhh> yay audio with surround!
<arrrghhh> alright now time to figure out the remote situation.  thanks for the help tgm4883 I think it's all config from here on out
<arrrghhh> tgm4883, question... about video library?  https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Video_Library - it talks about using storage groups which do not require nfs/samba mounts... it doesn't make a difference to me, which is preferred now?
<tgm4883> storage groups
<arrrghhh> so that's configured on the BE right?
<tgm4883> yea
<arrrghhh> ah yea I should read down
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> thanks...
<arrrghhh> so this might be sacrilege to ask in here... but can I run Kodi in parallel?  I like its interface better for managing files... or maybe I'm missing something with the storage group setup haha
<bonelifer> arrrghhh: sure
<bonelifer> arrrghhh: I have a system Xubuntu system, I've installed and setup like that. I just use it mythjobqueue for metadata. The frontend isn't set to run automatically. Besides, when you install Kodi via it's PPA, it'll create an account of it's own seperate from your current one, called kodi. So logout of kodi and you're at a login screen. where you can select your regular session and then login.  use method 6 on this page to autostart into
<bonelifer>  Kodi, http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Autostart_Kodi_for_Linux#Use_autologin_feature_of_lightdm  just make sure to disable autostart in myth-control-centre for mythfrontend.
<arrrghhh> bonelifer, so you don't use the myth FE?
<arrrghhh> I was using a plugin for kodi to connect to the myth BE
<bonelifer> arrrghhh: no. I only use it to manually edit commercials. then use a userjob to send the file through handbrakecli
<bonelifer> I watch livetv, using the DLNA streams from my HDHomeRun Connect in Kodi with a EPG plugin.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-30
<arrrghhh> hm.  is this a good place to ask about lirc?  I can 'see' the button presses with irw when I run lircd by hand but I can't seem to get it working thru the service/config file...
<arrrghhh> I think my hardware.conf isn't right, but I'm not sure how to change it haha
<qwebirc62865> Can you watch live tv with this?
<qwebirc71019> Hi, I was going to download the Mythbuntu 64bit ISO, but it has a ext of torrent and zsync and the files are very small.  i figured that i neeed another program to d/l them using those files, so I downloaded BitTorrent and uTorrent but they don't seem to install.  so I looked at the zsync and saw that there was a rsync for Windows, but it crashes win I run it.  How do you d/l the ISO for the new 16.04 version?
<tgm4883> qwebirc71019: either download via torrent software, or grab it from releases.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc71019> thank you for teh help,
<qwebirc71019> found it on the releases.ubuntu.com i thought the releases in the folder was a file not a folder, thanks you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-04-27
<BLZbubba> hi guys, looks like the latest mythtv-frontend packages are unable to connect to the backend
<BLZbubba> ... Start up testing connections. DB mysql01, BE , attempt 6, status beAwake ...
<BLZbubba> like it's failing to look up server IP
<BLZbubba> is there a way to fix this?
<BLZbubba> BLZbubba: yes, manually add settings into the DB for MasterServerName and BackendServerName
<BLZbubba> well that got it a little further, until this error happened: MythSocket(7f21b000f4a0:73): ReadStringList: Error, timed out after 7000 ms.
<BLZbubba> well that allowed mythavtest to work, but the frontend still can't connect
<BLZbubba> weird, mythfrontend started ok on the second try
<BLZbubba> BLZbubba: yes, manually add settings into the DB for MasterServerIP and BackendServerIP, but with this last update it wanted Name instead of IP
